# Expensive Yarn



## skeever4298

Why would anyone spend $30 or more for a skein of yarn? I thought it was a crazy idea until I went on Ravelry and watched some of the Podcasts for Knitters. Apparently there is a world of knitters that do just that.

There is no way I could afford to pay those prices on my budget. There are some beautiful yarns out there but I can only stay with Red Heart, Bernat, Caron, and other types like that. Am I alone???


----------



## waya

no same here


----------



## Carole1930

That makes three of us.


----------



## fergablu2

Nope! I could probably stretch to more expensive yarn, but, unlike some knitters, I don't feel that everything I make is singular, precious object. I'm not saying that I don't do good work, I just don't get emotionally attached to it. I give lots of things away, so I want them to be easy care.


----------



## Frogger

I know there are some that say that if you are going to knit you must knit with the best -- and I find RH/Caron and Bernat to be the best for me!!


----------



## grannygranny

Same here. I buy what I can afford.


----------



## kiwiannie

I paid 47$ Australian for Zealander air yarn as a one off,it is beautiful yarn and knits uo beautifully.


----------



## NewKnitter15

I usually get my yarns at yard sales, flea markets, thrift stores, & Craigslist but every once in awhile I'll go down to WEBS (big yarn store) & buy some really nice yarn, but even then I stick to their warehouse bargain section!


----------



## galaxycraft

I would say - IMO - that at least 50% of the world population can not afford that price on a continuous basis.
I have yet to pay that price, and I don't think I ever will. 
Fiber content of those higher end yarns doesn't thrill me at all; nor peak my interest.

$$$$$ does not always mean the best.


----------



## CBB

skeever4298 said:


> Why would anyone spend $30 or more for a skein of yarn? I thought it was a crazy idea until I went on Ravelry and watched some of the Podcasts for Knitters. Apparently there is a world of knitters that do just that.
> 
> There is no way I could afford to pay those prices on my budget. There are some beautiful yarns out there but I can only stay with Red Heart, Bernat, Caron, and other types like that. Am I alone???


No, you're definitely not alone. If it's not deeply discounted, I can't afford that kind of yarn, either. However, I'm a sort of utilitarian knitter. I like to make and design pretty things -- well, pretty to me -- that are useful, but I don't consider myself an artist. Some knitters are artists, so I guess I can understand their wanting to work in a finer medium, if they can afford it. If yarn is being sold successfully at those prices, there must be a market for it. I'm for sure not a part of that market.


----------



## cah

If you're having fun, that's all that matters!


----------



## st1tch

It would have to be something incredibly special like pure silk for me to pay that amount or it would have to be a huge skein weighing 1lb or more.


----------



## run4fittness

You are not alone! If someone wants me to make something that expensive of yarn, they buy it first, and then I make it. Wow!


----------



## jmf6406

fergablu2 said:


> Nope! I could probably stretch to more expensive yarn, but, unlike some knitters, I don't feel that everything I make is singular, precious object. I'm not saying that I don't do good work, I just don't get emotionally attached to it. I give lots of things away, so I want them to be easy care.


My sentiments exactly. Unless the recipient has no issues with hand wash, dry flat, and fuss with an item and will actually take the time to do so, why use hard to care for fibers? Most people I knit for want to throw it in the washer and dryer. Maybe I am just a low brow.


----------



## mamanacy

I totally agree. I just can't see where it is necessary to pay such prices for yarn-but if that's your pleasure and you can afford it---go for it. N


----------



## WindingRoad

jmf6406 said:


> My sentiments exactly. Unless the recipient has no issues with hand wash, dry flat, and fuss with an item and will actually take the time to do so, why use hard to care for fibers? Most people I knit for want to throw it in the washer and dryer. Maybe I am just a low brow.


Superwash merino can run that high and I put it through the washer and dryer.


----------



## books

I totally agree with the general consensus, buy what you can afford. I knit for charity, and most of the people who receive my stuff just want something warm that will last a long time. Very often that's Red heart or Lion Brand Yarn.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear

I paid $NZ16 for a 100g ball of merino and possum wool whilst in NZ recently. Although it is beautiful to knit with (have made fingerless gloves) it was a one off. Certainly can't afford that sort of price of a pension.


----------



## cathy47

No your not alone. As much as I'd love to get some of the other yarns budget is null. So like you and some others its the Red Heart and other yarns. Thats okay I can still make things out of this cheaper yarns.


----------



## AmyKnits

I have no qualms about spending money on yarn. I enjoy working with luxurious fibers and have learned a great deal about the properties of different fibers, how they perform, how they look, feel and how they knit up. I have found luxury yarns on sale and clearance and have items knitted with cashmere that cost me less than red heart... It takes more looking, but worth it to me!

I don't believe it is a matter of budget... Just choice. My husband doesn't blink an eye about paying $50 for a round of golf. Why would I blink an eye about paying $50 for yarn. At LEAST the knitted item I will have for years to come. It's a matter of choice, priorities and enjoyment. I have never had a manicure, pedicure or facial, cut/color my own hair and have not eaten in a restaurant in years. If you would rather spend that $30 on a steak dinner... Then you should. I choose to spend the same $30 on a gorgeous skein of yarn. If the electric bill is not being paid because you are buying yarn..... Well, that is a different situation altogether!

It's about choices and preferences. If you choose to knit with a less expensive fiber and enjoy that... You should. I choose to spend my PIN money on yarn and skip the steak.. I have salad in the fridge! I love my knitting and my waistline is happy I choose yarn instead of steak dinners!!


----------



## litprincesstwo

I quite agree that the more expensive yarns are NOT a priority with me. I prefer to enjoy my knitting and a high end yarn would most likely cause me to much worry. 

BUT having said all of this I did on one occasion purchase several balls of Kid Haze yarn. It still sits in the time out box. I tried multiple shawls and none gave me the look or feel I was hoping for. Oh before I forget the yarn was purchased at a going out of business sale so otherwise I wouldn't have purchased it let allow leave it in the time out box.


----------



## galaxycraft

AmyKnits said:


> I have no qualms about spending money on yarn. I enjoy working with luxurious fibers and have learned a great deal about the properties of different fibers, how they perform, how they look and how they knit up.
> *I don't believe it is a matter of budget... Just choice.*
> My husband doesn't blink an eye about paying $50 for a round of golf. Why would I blink an eye about paying $50 for yarn. At LEAST the knitted item I will have for years to come.
> *It's a matter of choice, priorities and enjoyment.*
> I have me ER had a manicure, pedicure or facial and have not eaten in a restaurant in years.
> If you would rather spend that $30 on a steak dinner... Then you should. I choose to spend the same $30 on a gorgeous skein of yarn.
> *It's about choices and preferences.*
> If you choose to knit with a less expensive fiber and enjoy that... You should. I choose to spend my PIN money on yarn and amp the steak.. I have salad in the fridge!


No need to raise that nose at us "less fortunate than you".
I resent you stating that "it isn't a matter of budget - Just choice."
Then you are more than welcome to put your money where your mouth is and treat us ALL on this forum to that "luxury yarn".

I resent you stating "It's a matter of choice, priorities and enjoyment."
Sorry but bills, food and rent and other monthly expenses are more important to MANY on this forum.

Many of us have many enjoyable moments with the less expensive yarns.
Who are you to say that we do not enjoy our choices?
And our projects last just as long as your items - if not longer.

You just really take pleasure in putting us down when you can don't you?
I really want to say more - but I will bite my tongue.

BTW - I would just love to have that $30 steak dinner --- moreso than that $30 skein of yarn.
I haven't had steak in many years.


----------



## books

Okay, before this turns into a fight, let's take a breath. Obviously, SOME of us have better lifestyles than others. Wealth is relative. I'm wealthy because I have a job, a home, a running car and 2 healthy kitties to scratch and cuddle. I do not want or need $30 dollar yarn. If that's a priority, fine.


----------



## WindingRoad

galaxycraft said:


> No need to raise that nose at us "less fortunate than you".
> I resent you stating that "it isn't a matter of budget - Just choice."
> Then you are more than welcome to put your money where your mouth is and treat us ALL on this forum to that "luxury yarn".
> 
> I resent you stating "It's a matter of choice, priorities and enjoyment."
> Sorry but bills, food and rent and other monthly expenses are more important to MANY on this forum.
> 
> Many of us have many enjoyable moments with the less expensive yarns.
> Who are you to say that we do not enjoy our choices?
> 
> You just really take pleasure in putting us down when you can don't you?
> I really want to say more - but I will bite my tongue.
> 
> BTW - I would just love to have that $30 steak dinner --- moreso than that $30 skein of yarn.
> I haven't had steak in many years.


As I am still working I do pay good money for yarn. I was a foster kid and had nothing as a kid. Paper dolls were my toys. I had to borrow scissors though to cut them out. I make good money and I'm buying good yarn while I still can. I know there will come a day when I can't afford this yarn and I certainly do understand those who can't. I wish I could send some of mine to them. I buy all my detergent, soap, deodorant, laundry soap, TP, paper towels, garbage bags etc. in bulk at the big box ( not Walmart) for the year, I also buy food on sale and make my meals around those. I don't have AC but then again I don't need it.

I paid for my schooling and have a good paying job I worked for it and earnt it. I have money saved for retirement and have most of my home paid off. I don't drink ( even though many here think or wish I did) nor do I smoke. I rarely buy flowers for my table. But yarn is my one luxury and I will enjoy it for as long as I can. I have started to buy material for quilts but I"ve put it away so that when I do retire I will have projects to do.

I would never put down someone who knits with Red Heart, Caron or any other yarn ( well maybe alpaca cuz it makes me cough) because I have been there. I've knit and crocheted with them also. Before I finished college. I even had to cash in soda bottles on many occasions to feed my kids and myself. I also work over 50 hours a week.


----------



## cathy47

AmyKnits said:


> I have no qualms about spending money on yarn. I enjoy working with luxurious fibers and have learned a great deal about the properties of different fibers, how they perform, how they look, feel and how they knit up. I have found luxury yarns on sale and clearance and have items knitted with cashmere that cost me less than red heart... It takes more looking, but worth it to me!
> 
> I don't believe it is a matter of budget... Just choice. My husband doesn't blink an eye about paying $50 for a round of golf. Why would I blink an eye about paying $50 for yarn. At LEAST the knitted item I will have for years to come. It's a matter of choice, priorities and enjoyment. I have never had a manicure, pedicure or facial, cut/color my own hair and have not eaten in a restaurant in years. If you would rather spend that $30 on a steak dinner... Then you should. I choose to spend the same $30 on a gorgeous skein of yarn. If the electric bill is not being paid because you are buying yarn..... Well, that i
> 
> s a different situation altogether!
> 
> It's about cwhoices and preferences. If you choose to knit with a less expensive fiber and enjoy that... You should. I choose to spend my PIN money on yarn and skip the steak.. I have salad in the fridge! I love my knitting and my waistline is happy I choose yarn instead of steak dinners!!


Well that's nice but you see a few of us are on limited funds
I like you when my husband was alive he let me spend on what ever I wanted. But 
These days as doesn't pay much to live on and enjoy $50+ on yarns. So enjoy it while you have it.


----------



## Dutchie1946

galaxycraft said:


> *$$$$$ does not always mean the best.*





cah said:


> *If you're having fun, that's all that matters!*


A few times - when I was feeling flush - I bought some exotic yarns. None lately. Worse, those special yarns are still waiting for me to find the right pattern to use them! While they wait, I work my way through the acrylics. I am enjoying my yarn-working, and that _is_ all that really matters.


----------



## gr8

Though I grew up knitting and crocheting nothing but wool, today I rely on acrylics for most of what I knit or crochet; I do use cottons and some blends because most of what I crochet is for kids or just casual garments. Sometimes I do use wool; one exception is a shawl/scarf made for my dearest niece (a mature and careful person) for whom a warm wool was the answer. I used every inch of 2 skeins and they each cost $30.00 plus tax. I did not think $60 was too much to spend on her needs and would do it again if asked. Some people commission me to make things for them and often they select a wool or an animal fiber / silk / bamboo sort of blend. My mom bought some expensive - I don't know how much - wool of the Alaskan musk ox and I made her a cowl that was very warm.


----------



## Katsch

Frogger said:


> I know there are some that say that if you are going to knit you must knit with the best -- and I find RH/Caron and Bernat to be the best for me!!


love your comment :thumbup:
What is best for some is not best for others. I say knit with what you can afford. Enjoyment is more important than what in my humble opinion.


----------



## patocenizo

I buy all types of yarn, some super expensive and then some not at all. I relly feel that we get what we pay for in almost everything but I look for places lice Little Knits that has some deeply discounted yarns. I have never seen my favorite yarn on sale except when a yarn shop goes out of business and then I "hoard".


----------



## patocenizo

I agree with that but, in hind sight I should of taken a picture of what Caron's yarn did to my fingers....they bled. That yarn is so rough I just had to give it up even for chemo caps. Sorry, but my husband says I am the original Princess and the Pea, I really suffered knitting with it.


Katsch said:


> love your comment :thumbup:
> What is best for some is not best for others. I say knit with what you can afford. Enjoyment is more important than what in my humble opinion.


----------



## theyarnlady

As long as my husband can buy his toys which cost a lot more then yarn. I will buy what I want and to heck with the cost. I also like to support my local yarn shops. They are most helpful with question that need answering, ect.

I use acrylics too. See nothing wrong with either one. You buy what you can afford. 

I purchase an expensive yarn for a friend who loved the yarn but could not afford it. I also give expensive yarn away too. Nothing wrong with that either.


----------



## patocenizo

Winding Road, I am humbled by you. You of all people deserve to have the best because you are the best that there is.Good for you and we should all learn from you. I've been there and done that. Yes, there are rewards, as the saying goes. It is not how you begin in life but how you end up in life and what you have done with what life has dealt you with. You are someone that I would look up to.Get that fancy yarn and smile.


WindingRoad said:


> As I am still working I do pay good money for yarn. I was a foster kid and had nothing as a kid. Paper dolls were my toys. I had to borrow scissors though to cut them out. I make good money and I'm buying good yarn while I still can. I know there will come a day when I can't afford this yarn and I certainly do understand those who can't. I wish I could send some of mine to them. I buy all my detergent, soap, deodorant, laundry soap, TP, paper towels, garbage bags etc. in bulk at the big box ( not Walmart) for the year, I also buy food on sale and make my meals around those.  I don't have AC but then again I don't need it.
> 
> I paid for my schooling and have a good paying job I worked for it and earnt it. I have money saved for retirement and have most of my home paid off. I don't drink ( even though many here think or wish I did) nor do I smoke. I rarely buy flowers for my table. But yarn is my one luxury and I will enjoy it for as long as I can. I have started to buy material for quilts but I"ve put it away so that when I do retire I will have projects to do.
> 
> I would never put down someone who knits with Red Heart, Caron or any other yarn ( well maybe alpaca cuz it makes me cough) because I have been there. I've knit and crocheted with them also. Before I finished college. I even had to cash in soda bottles on many occasions to feed my kids and myself. I also work over 50 hours a week.


----------



## theyarnlady

AmyKnits said:


> I have no qualms about spending money on yarn. I enjoy working with luxurious fibers and have learned a great deal about the properties of different fibers, how they perform, how they look, feel and how they knit up. I have found luxury yarns on sale and clearance and have items knitted with cashmere that cost me less than red heart... It takes more looking, but worth it to me!
> 
> I don't believe it is a matter of budget... Just choice. My husband doesn't blink an eye about paying $50 for a round of golf. Why would I blink an eye about paying $50 for yarn. At LEAST the knitted item I will have for years to come. It's a matter of choice, priorities and enjoyment. I have never had a manicure, pedicure or facial, cut/color my own hair and have not eaten in a restaurant in years. If you would rather spend that $30 on a steak dinner... Then you should. I choose to spend the same $30 on a gorgeous skein of yarn. If the electric bill is not being paid because you are buying yarn..... Well, that is a different situation altogether!
> 
> It's about choices and preferences. If you choose to knit with a less expensive fiber and enjoy that... You should. I choose to spend my PIN money on yarn and skip the steak.. I have salad in the fridge! I love my knitting and my waistline is happy I choose yarn instead of steak dinners!!


With you on what you said. :thumbup:


----------



## LillyP

If I like it and can afford it, have a plan for it ( the pattern ) and my list at home is not too long then I will but it. 
I am very fortunate to be able to choose to buy some yarns that are more pricey than others. I am not trying to cause offense to anyone, 
God bless all of the people that knit for charity but I only knit for myself, I am such a slow knitter that when someone can do something in a weekend I know it will take me a month.
Red heart and Caron make nice yarn and the knitter is who makes it beautiful, enjoy what you have .


----------



## BBatten17

galaxycraft said:


> No need to raise that nose at us "less fortunate than you".
> I resent you stating that "it isn't a matter of budget - Just choice."
> Then you are more than welcome to put your money where your mouth is and treat us ALL on this forum to that "luxury yarn".
> 
> I resent you stating "It's a matter of choice, priorities and enjoyment."
> Sorry but bills, food and rent and other monthly expenses are more important to MANY on this forum.
> 
> Many of us have many enjoyable moments with the less expensive yarns.
> Who are you to say that we do not enjoy our choices?
> And our projects last just as long as your items - if not longer.
> 
> You just really take pleasure in putting us down when you can don't you?
> I really want to say more - but I will bite my tongue.
> 
> BTW - I would just love to have that $30 steak dinner --- moreso than that $30 skein of yarn.
> I haven't had steak in many years.


I don't feel AmyKnits was putting anyone down. She just stated her opinion that she enjoys using luxurious yarns. And no where does she state that those who use less expensive yarns don't enjoy their choices. She also stated that she has found many of the expensive yarns on sale and/or clearance. I don't see any reason for you to jump down her throat.


----------



## fortunate1

I have to budget very closely,for various reasons,so no for me, college education for GC is more important! Among other things, and since I do mostly charity knits, I want them to be easy care!


----------



## fortunate1

I..for one..would never consider paying 50$ or even 20$for yarn!! There is to many hungry and to much homelessness in our country for me to do it in good conscience!! I would rather take that money to the food pantry, or donate it to eye care or dental care or anything to help someone less fortunate than myself, THAT is and always will be a priority..Yarn is last on my priority list!! So yeah it is a matter of choice and priority...

Never seen one gravestone that said..She always used and bought expensive luxury yarn...knit on..with whatever you choose to use and spend money on...MY priorities are in line, for ME!


----------



## WindingRoad

fortunate1 said:


> I..for one..would never consider paying 50$ or even 20$for yarn!! There is to many hungry and to much homelessness in our country for me to do it in good conscience!! I would rather take that money to the food pantry, or donate it to eye care or dental care or anything to help someone less fortunate than myself, THAT is and always will be a priority..Yarn is last on my priority list!! So yeah it is a matter of choice and priority...
> 
> Never seen one gravestone that said..She always used and bought expensive luxury yarn...knit on..with whatever you choose to use and spend money on...MY priorities are in line, for ME!


I have my charity. It works for me.


----------



## theyarnlady

WindingRoad said:


> I have my charity. It works for me.


me too, and know Amy has mention her charity too.


----------



## fortunate1

WindingRoad said:


> I have my charity. It works for me.


Right on!! Do what makes ya happy!!


----------



## fortunate1

theyarnlady said:


> me too, and know Amy has mention her charity too.


Good on you!! I am just saying how I feel, just me, not putting anyone down, just what my priorities.


----------



## theyarnlady

fortunate1 said:


> Good on you!! I am just saying how I feel, just me, not putting anyone down, just what my priorities.


Didn't take it as a put down, you have a right to say how you feel. :thumbup:


----------



## disgo

*As The World Turns (or is it the Stomach)*

I use what I deem appropriate for my needs. My mother fainted when I bought a pair of Johnson/Murphy's (the President shoes they are known as with life time guarantee that includes ALL repairs and or including replacement). I will save all you Jimmy Choo sorts--they are really expensive. Do I have a whole walk in closet full of them? NO! Did I buy them to go with the very expensive Italian wool a customer had given me that was left over from something she had made by someone else and had no use for the additional yardage? YES! Would I sell them--if I felt it was a fair price? YES.

I have every conceivable fabric known to 20th century mankind in all sorts of wearable items and do not gloat about what I have or do not in terms of fiber. Having made it through the crash with my life jacket as all I had left I can no enjoy buying Addi and DyakCraft and not loose a wink of sleep over the purchase. I saved, I saw, I researched (with all your kind help) and I bought. Now I am doing silk thread knitting and loving it since I had done tatting and crochet with limited supplies and colors and now just walk into any thread department and grab some spools. For all you coupon Jo Ann sorts the decorative threads are twice the price of the finest small skein of what sock yarn they have left in the finest of wools and the threads are ALL polyamides and I am glad they are--have you seen a gold fleece really along with the Cyclops??? The identical thread was half that price on their regular price point at another reputable outlet. Buyer beware and shop around and there is nothing wrong with mill/bolt ends or discontinued lines since many are cheaper then Red Heart's Boutique. How do you think I got all my Pendletons?

With online you all have possibilities none of us had so rejoice in the fact your yarn has not gone the way of all clothing etc with price gouging. If it eats away at you don't do it. As for eating out and steak I don't do it--I worked on the other side of the counter and have no desire to go back there. We had steak all the time living on a ranch and we were dirt poor. I die to have hamburger since that was wasted meat of which we had little--why my traditional BD diner is a fresh pork roast as it is at that time of the year for butchering along with the home made applesauce.

For those that get things to flaunt in front of others (like labels and trademarks) there is a huge new kid on the block like Amazon that has all sorts of dealers for you and they would love to sell you those.

Find a balance in life in all things and you will be surprised with the results that come of taking that step. I pay out and then again I get a lot more in return so no need to gnash teeth and foam at the mouth over YARN--GOOD GRIEF :-o :shock: :roll:  :? :lol: :XD:

Now can anyone tell me how to wrap and turn a metallic gold thread on a US 0000 to fit a size 0.01 (the pattern only goes down to a size 1 and I do not want all that extra fabric flapping around) since I got my RSVP off to Dame Hyacinth and I so want to show I too have the same standards of good upbringing to carry on at her next candlelight supper. And of Course I Will Be Wearing My Johnson & Murphy's--did you think I was going to wear my Hemp Morrell's???? HOW REALLY RUDE..............


----------



## seamer45

I have spent $40 on a skein of yarn. Only twice, but the quality shows.But it's not something I'd do more than once or twice a year.


----------



## MissMeeKaren

skeever4298 said:


> Why would anyone spend $30 or more for a skein of yarn? I thought it was a crazy idea until I went on Ravelry and watched some of the Podcasts for Knitters. Apparently there is a world of knitters that do just that.
> 
> There is no way I could afford to pay those prices on my budget. There are some beautiful yarns out there but I can only stay with Red Heart, Bernat, Caron, and other types like that. Am I alone???


No of course you're not alone. But I don't think there's any need to resent those who have the means to pay more just because I personally cannot. Not that you are expressing resentment, mind you, but other commenters clearly are. I find the reverse arrogance tremendously ironic, lol....

Anyway, to each his or her own is my feeling, and no resentment one way or the other. Life is too short.


----------



## MissMeeKaren

AmyKnits said:


> I have no qualms about spending money on yarn. I enjoy working with luxurious fibers and have learned a great deal about the properties of different fibers, how they perform, how they look, feel and how they knit up. I have found luxury yarns on sale and clearance and have items knitted with cashmere that cost me less than red heart... It takes more looking, but worth it to me!
> 
> I don't believe it is a matter of budget... Just choice. My husband doesn't blink an eye about paying $50 for a round of golf. Why would I blink an eye about paying $50 for yarn. At LEAST the knitted item I will have for years to come. It's a matter of choice, priorities and enjoyment. I have never had a manicure, pedicure or facial, cut/color my own hair and have not eaten in a restaurant in years. If you would rather spend that $30 on a steak dinner... Then you should. I choose to spend the same $30 on a gorgeous skein of yarn. If the electric bill is not being paid because you are buying yarn..... Well, that is a different situation altogether!
> 
> It's about choices and preferences. If you choose to knit with a less expensive fiber and enjoy that... You should. I choose to spend my PIN money on yarn and skip the steak.. I have salad in the fridge! I love my knitting and my waistline is happy I choose yarn instead of steak dinners!!


Yup! I agree.

I am currently not in a position to spend any money on yarn regardless of how much or little it costs; however, there were times in my life where I had the means to buy pretty much whatever I wanted. And even though I'm not in that position currently, I certainly don't resent those who are.


----------



## Dutchie1946

disgo said:


> *As The World Turns (or is it the Stomach)*... Now can anyone tell me how to wrap and turn a metallic gold thread on a US 0000 to fit a size 0.01 (the pattern only goes down to a size 1 and I do not want all that extra fabric flapping around) since I got my RSVP off to Dame Hyacinth and I so want to show I too have the same standards of good upbringing to carry on at her next candlelight supper. And of Course I Will Be Wearing My Johnson & Murphy's--did you think I was going to wear my Hemp Morrell's???? HOW REALLY RUDE..............


Were I working with teensy-weensy thread and finer-than-a-hypodermic-needle needles, I'd be doing it with a really strong magnifying lamp. Maybe you can get one from a hospital that's remodelling its operating rooms? There's no way I'd even try using just my eyes! I keep ripping back to fix my sock, because I can hardly see what I'm doing and keep splitting the yarn - making an extra stitch here and there.


----------



## skeever4298

seamer45 said:


> I have spent $40 on a skein of yarn. Only twice, but the quality shows.But it's not something I'd do more than once or twice a year.


This does make sense to me.


----------



## Gaildh

I only get the high end via estate sales - yes it is lovely to work with - otherwise what I can afford. Even if I was able using easy to care for gifts is the best as so many have busy schedules and little time. But if you can afford and prefer go for it!


----------



## Barn-dweller

And me.


----------



## chrisjac

You are among friends. There is so much beauty in turning a simple,good quality,affordable skein of yarn into a beautiful gift for someone


----------



## sdresner

I won't spend on expensive yarns but i will search for deals even buying seconds


----------



## wilmajh

I dye and spin all the yarn I use. It takes a lot of time, so, if the skein you're talking about is hand dyed and spun, that's a reasonable price (depending on weight obviously). Also, what kind of yarn is it? You don't get alpaca on the cheap and silk can be pricey too.


----------



## Nanknit

I think it is more a case of what is relative than what is choice. I am on a pension so on any week, with careful budgeting, I will have $A150 left after paying for the roof over my head, my bills, saving for Christmas and for emergencies, paying for Health Insurance and medications etc. The left over money is for food, entertainment and my crafting indulgences. If I paid $30 for a ball of luxury yarn, that equates to 1/5th of my money.....If I had $600 that $30 would only be 1/20th. So it really comes down to what is RELATIVE to your income.....certainly not a CHOICE as Amyknits has stated.


----------



## motormom

no. you're not strange or "cheap". The most expensive yarn I've ever bought was a couple of skeins of alpaca while visiting an alpaca farm. $15 each on sale, small skeins, but soooooooooo soft!


----------



## God's Girl

Certainly not. Some of us are on budgets that are a bit more restricted than others. I have a few wonderful friends who give me their leftovers from projects and that allows me to knit doll clothes and mittens and such with no expense at all. God bless them.


----------



## janis blondel

galaxycraft said:


> I would say - IMO - that at least 50% of the world population can not afford that price on a continuous basis.
> I have yet to pay that price, and I don't think I ever will.
> Fiber content of those higher end yarns doesn't thrill me at all; nor peak my interest.
> 
> $$$$$ does not always mean the best.


I agree.


----------



## NanaFran

Once in a while, for something special, why not? But for what I mostly knit--useful stuff--I want something that is easy to care for.


----------



## jdwilhelm

I have learned to never say never, but definitely not in my plans. There is so much you can do with the brands you mention. If I paid that much I would have to wear it forever...


skeever4298 said:


> Why would anyone spend $30 or more for a skein of yarn? I thought it was a crazy idea until I went on Ravelry and watched some of the Podcasts for Knitters. Apparently there is a world of knitters that do just that.
> 
> There is no way I could afford to pay those prices on my budget. There are some beautiful yarns out there but I can only stay with Red Heart, Bernat, Caron, and other types like that. Am I alone???


----------



## jonibee

Only if it was on clearance and I had a need for it or perhaps finding an unusual stash for sale at a yard sale or thrift store..otherwise it's Red Heart, Bernat, or similar yarns for me..


----------



## cakediva

I love knitting with finer yarns....why not knit with them at bargin prices when you can find a great sale of the century!!!!...I live for that!!!...I call them investment pieces!!!....however I am not by any means a yarn snob...I love to knit with anything pretty or very different even if it was bungee cording...but I feel if I am going to invest 6 months in a piece, why shouldn't I use the best quality?????


----------



## Beachkc

Resentment is killing this site for me. Good grief! I am surprised how fast some people pull out their stingers when someone expresses their pleasure of knitting with really nice yarns. Not every garment I make can be out of expensive yarn, but there is certainly room for some. Thank God there is a market for luxury yarns, otherwise we would forever be stuck with acrylic.

I think I will have a piece of cake.


----------



## carmicv

AmyKnits said:


> I have no qualms about spending money on yarn. I enjoy working with luxurious fibers and have learned a great deal about the properties of different fibers, how they perform, how they look, feel and how they knit up. I have found luxury yarns on sale and clearance and have items knitted with cashmere that cost me less than red heart... It takes more looking, but worth it to me!
> 
> I don't believe it is a matter of budget... Just choice. My husband doesn't blink an eye about paying $50 for a round of golf. Why would I blink an eye about paying $50 for yarn. At LEAST the knitted item I will have for years to come. It's a matter of choice, priorities and enjoyment. I have never had a manicure, pedicure or facial, cut/color my own hair and have not eaten in a restaurant in years. If you would rather spend that $30 on a steak dinner... Then you should. I choose to spend the same $30 on a gorgeous skein of yarn. If the electric bill is not being paid because you are buying yarn..... Well, that is a different situation altogether!
> 
> It's about choices and preferences. If you choose to knit with a less expensive fiber and enjoy that... You should. I choose to spend my PIN money on yarn and skip the steak.. I have salad in the fridge! I love my knitting and my waistline is happy I choose yarn instead of steak dinners!!


I totally agree.


----------



## carmicv

WindingRoad said:


> As I am still working I do pay good money for yarn. I was a foster kid and had nothing as a kid. Paper dolls were my toys. I had to borrow scissors though to cut them out. I make good money and I'm buying good yarn while I still can. I know there will come a day when I can't afford this yarn and I certainly do understand those who can't. I wish I could send some of mine to them. I buy all my detergent, soap, deodorant, laundry soap, TP, paper towels, garbage bags etc. in bulk at the big box ( not Walmart) for the year, I also buy food on sale and make my meals around those. I don't have AC but then again I don't need it.
> 
> I paid for my schooling and have a good paying job I worked for it and earnt it. I have money saved for retirement and have most of my home paid off. I don't drink ( even though many here think or wish I did) nor do I smoke. I rarely buy flowers for my table. But yarn is my one luxury and I will enjoy it for as long as I can. I have started to buy material for quilts but I"ve put it away so that when I do retire I will have projects to do.
> 
> I would never put down someone who knits with Red Heart, Caron or any other yarn ( well maybe alpaca cuz it makes me cough) because I have been there. I've knit and crocheted with them also. Before I finished college. I even had to cash in soda bottles on many occasions to feed my kids and myself. I also work over 50 hours a week.


My goodness this is wonderful. I agree with you


----------



## Katsch

Beachkc said:


> Resentment is killing this site for me. Good grief! I am surprised how fast some people pull out their stingers when someone expresses their pleasure of knitting with really nice yarns. Not every garment I make can be out of expensive yarn, but there is certainly room for some. Thank God there is a market for luxury yarns, otherwise we would forever be stuck with acrylic.
> 
> I think I will have a piece of cake.


Great response :thumbup:


----------



## stitcheswarden10

I knit with both and each has its purpose. However, for me, the feeling I get from a fine yarn can not be equaled.


----------



## chrisjac

You are so entitled to your opinion. I am happy that you have a husband and you can afford luxury yarns on sale. I am retired living on a widow's pension. It is a matter of budget for many of us- not choice. I worked my whole life, raised children as a single mother. I enjoy knitting with all sorts of yarn- for over 40 years, I 'm very glad for you choices, I have my budget.



AmyKnits said:


> I have no qualms about spending money on yarn. I enjoy working with luxurious fibers and have learned a great deal about the properties of different fibers, how they perform, how they look, feel and how they knit up. I have found luxury yarns on sale and clearance and have items knitted with cashmere that cost me less than red heart... It takes more looking, but worth it to me!
> 
> I don't believe it is a matter of budget... Just choice. My husband doesn't blink an eye about paying $50 for a round of golf. Why would I blink an eye about paying $50 for yarn. At LEAST the knitted item I will have for years to come. It's a matter of choice, priorities and enjoyment. I have never had a manicure, pedicure or facial, cut/color my own hair and have not eaten in a restaurant in years. If you would rather spend that $30 on a steak dinner... Then you should. I choose to spend the same $30 on a gorgeous skein of yarn. If the electric bill is not being paid because you are buying yarn..... Well, that is a different situation altogether!
> 
> It's about choices and preferences. If you choose to knit with a less expensive fiber and enjoy that... You should. I choose to spend my PIN money on yarn and skip the steak.. I have salad in the fridge! I love my knitting and my waistline is happy I choose yarn instead of steak dinners!!


----------



## elliekluge

You're not alone, believe me! Price frequently drives my choices. Fortunately, I have a massive stash already. Told Hubby that before I died, I was going to buy some Quivit and make myself something. Well, last Fall I bought one skein (1oz) for $80, which is a bargain price! (Hope you were sitting down when you read that) Anyway, the short scarf came out beautiful and I have no regrets on my once-in-a-lifetime purchase. Over the years I have learned to budget for some of the better yarns for special projects. Plymouth makes some nice mid-price yarns. I use my Red Heart, Caron, etc for mittens, afghans, etc. If I'm going to do a fisherman knit sweater, I invest more in the yarn. 
Investin a good "one skein" book and try some of the more costly yarns. It's good for the soul. Happy knitting!


----------



## JanieSue

AmyKnits said:


> I have no qualms about spending money on yarn. I enjoy working with luxurious fibers and have learned a great deal about the properties of different fibers, how they perform, how they look, feel and how they knit up. I have found luxury yarns on sale and clearance and have items knitted with cashmere that cost me less than red heart... It takes more looking, but worth it to me!
> 
> I don't believe it is a matter of budget... Just choice. My husband doesn't blink an eye about paying $50 for a round of golf. Why would I blink an eye about paying $50 for yarn. At LEAST the knitted item I will have for years to come. It's a matter of choice, priorities and enjoyment. I have never had a manicure, pedicure or facial, cut/color my own hair and have not eaten in a restaurant in years. If you would rather spend that $30 on a steak dinner... Then you should. I choose to spend the same $30 on a gorgeous skein of yarn. If the electric bill is not being paid because you are buying yarn..... Well, that is a different situation altogether!
> 
> It's about choices and preferences. If you choose to knit with a less expensive fiber and enjoy that... You should. I choose to spend my PIN money on yarn and skip the steak.. I have salad in the fridge! I love my knitting and my waistline is happy I choose yarn instead of steak dinners!!


I agree with you. I like to spend my money on the better yarns and prefer to support local alpaca & sheep farmers. I love the hand dyed yarns and buy most of my yarn at the local fiber fest.

I agree it is a matter of choice.


----------



## Audrey Jeanne

I say "different strokes for different folks" -- why should anyone be criticized for their individual choices ?? 

I personally LOVE working on certain yarns that some would consider too expensive... that's MY choice.... 

If I make 2 pr. socks a year at $30.00/skein how is that anymore expensive than someone who makes who makes an afghan and 2 pr. of socks using less expensive yarn but spends the same amount.?? hmmmm.....

I agree with Beachke --- pull in your stingers.. we are all different.... that's what makes the world go 'round....


----------



## WindingRoad

carmicv said:


> My goodness this is wonderful. I agree with you


How can you agree with both of us when we've basically said very different things. Amy thinks expensive yarn is a choice. For those on a fixed budget and a low one at that it can be a choice. Food or yarn. I don't have to make that choice. I agree with many who see her lack of empathy. JMHO.


----------



## WindingRoad

JanieSue said:


> I agree with you. I like to spend my money on the better yarns and prefer to support local alpaca & sheep farmers. I love the hand dyed yarns and buy most of my yarn at the local fiber fest.
> 
> I agree it is a matter of choice.


It is a matter of choice IF you have the money. Many here don't. Living on a fixed LOW income is not easy. Many here don't have a husband who spends $50 playing golf. Very aristocratic if you ask me. But then again you didn't ask me. I made a choice to answer you.


----------



## cheridachat

Depends on the project. If it is yarn for a child's sweater they will outgrow in a year or two, I don't get crazy. If it for a special scarf or whatever that will be kept and treasured, or a special fiber, I will spend as much as I can afford, for example, cashmere!!!


----------



## AmyKnits

fortunate1 said:


> I..for one..would never consider paying 50$ or even 20$for yarn!! There is to many hungry and to much homelessness in our country for me to do it in good conscience!! I would rather take that money to the food pantry, or donate it to eye care or dental care or anything to help someone less fortunate than myself, THAT is and always will be a priority..Yarn is last on my priority list!! So yeah it is a matter of choice and priority...
> 
> Never seen one gravestone that said..She always used and bought expensive luxury yarn...knit on..with whatever you choose to use and spend money on...MY priorities are in line, for ME!


While it SOUNDS very noble that you would never spend more than what YOU, yourself deem "appropriate" for a skein of yarn.... There is always someone who spends even less than you AND gives even MORE to others.

Does this apply to EVERYTHING in your life or yarn only? So you NEVER have treated yourself to ANYTHING? Or does this apply to yarn ONLY? How do you justify HAVING a hobby... Buying ANY yarn for yourself when some have no food to eat? Why isn't a hobby in itself a luxury to some? According to YOU, you are allowed to have a hobby and buy yarn, but not to spend more than YOU feel is appropriate...... Hmmmm

I am not being sarcastic... Just trying to understand. My cousin is a Catholic Nunn and has chosen a vow of poverty, yet she shops at Macy's (I shop clearance/sales unless it is a VERY special event) as I do..... She drives a 2014 Camry (SHOULD she drive a 10 year old car or ride the bus?).

Perhaps to SOME, spending ANY $ on a HOBBY which is clearly NOT a NECESSITY is too much. Will they write on your tombstone "she could have given MORE to others if she didn't buy yarn, needles, supplies to indulge in a hobby and volunteered her time instead?"

Just food for thought.... The amount YOU spend on anything as well as the fact that you choose to buy yarn at all may be exorbitant to some people who cannot afford to HAVE a hobby at all.....

If you are judging others on spending a bit more than YOU (THINK is acceptable) do.... Because YOU give EVERY EXTRA PENNY to those in need... You are being a bit ridiculous and judgmental.... Do you need a ladder to get up on your high horse every morning and look down on others who spend more than YOU find acceptable? If a Nunn who has taken a vow of poverty can treat herself to an ice cream cone..... I don't think God will mind if I spend a little more than YOU find acceptable on a skein of yarn!


----------



## RoxyCatlady

skeever4298 said:


> Why would anyone spend $30 or more for a skein of yarn? I thought it was a crazy idea until I went on Ravelry and watched some of the Podcasts for Knitters. Apparently there is a world of knitters that do just that.
> 
> There is no way I could afford to pay those prices on my budget. There are some beautiful yarns out there but I can only stay with Red Heart, Bernat, Caron, and other types like that. Am I alone???


You are not alone, however I have done and would do again!

Figure it this way: I have spent $30 on a luxury sock yarn, and have managed to make a nice (though not super large) shawl with it. $30 for a shawl isn't bad at all!! Not to mention, the pleasure of knitting it!

I've bought a single skein of lace yarn, with great yardage, for $40. Again, that is not bad for a shawl that will probably be passed down...

I've also bought enough of the "cheap" yarns to make a sweater - and it has cost me close to $100 by the time I have bought enough! I've also bought quality wool from a yarn store, paying more per ball, but made a similar sweater for $60 by the time all is said and done.

So, sure, price per ball needs to be considered, as well as your budget, but you also need to look at the big picture, or the bottom line -- and buy the best product for your needs! Yarn stores often have sales, and sometimes the luxury yarns can be found at thrift stores or at clearance prices at the stores....


----------



## pretzelzy

For charity knitting, I buy only washable yarn (usually acrylic) but for family gifts, I will often splurge. Planning to knit a cashmere or cashmere blend scarf for my daughter for the beautiful new coat she got from her husband. It feels 'delicious'. I found a skein of KFI cashmere for $24.


----------



## ilmacheryl

My indulgent husband has bought some very expensive yarn for me. He bought me some yak a year or so ago that was wonderful to knit with. He has also bought me qiviut and silk. The silk did have a lot of yardage, so that made it much more affordable. I do like to knit with nicer yarns and I would rather support small business than the Walmarts & Hobby Lobby's of the world. Stores like that have put too many small businesses out of business - and they are so impersonal.


----------



## CI of NC

If I were a 40 yr perfect knitter, then I might consider enough for a really special gift, but I'm no so I won't


----------



## grandmatimestwo

I could buy some of that expensive yarn if I used my whole yarn budget on just a few skeins....but then I would run out of yarn to knit with! I am a yarn sale shopper and buy what I think of as nice yarn on sale!


----------



## Irene1

patocenizo said:


> I agree with that but, in hind sight I should of taken a picture of what Caron's yarn did to my fingers....they bled. That yarn is so rough I just had to give it up even for chemo caps. Sorry, but my husband says I am the original Princess and the Pea, I really suffered knitting with it.


I have the same problem with most acrylic yarns. I can afford to buy wool, and will not apologize for it. I worked my way through college and graduate school, and worked and saved for all of the years I worked. I haven't been to a movie theater in over 25 years and rarely go out to eat. I do have a good pension, and support my husband. Yes, insurance and health care eat up a lot of it, but there is a budget for good yarn. I consider myself incredibly fortunate. I am not wealthy, but feel that I am. Yes, I am more fortunate than many, but I earned that through hard work and many years of 70-100 hour work weeks.


----------



## nhauf001

There are a lot more of us than them.


----------



## Maudellen

I find the prices for yarn at Purl Soho pretty high...in the $12-25 range x 6-12 depending on the size,of the garment. Their free patterns are wonderful, but has anyone bought their yarn and found it worth the price? Even a sleeveless pullover will cost over $100 in yarn!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

cah said:


> If you're having fun, that's all that matters!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Hazel


----------



## trixie2

I will pay for special yarns but I also buy less expensive depends on what I am making, and who it if for. If its for me I will splurge depending on what I am making. I have no problem using caron or lion brand, but am also willing to spend the extra for a beautiful wool or silk yarn from a indie dyer.


----------



## JanieSue

For yrs I knitted & crocheted with Red Heart and I have beautiful afghans made from it. Then I had to have carpal tunnel surgery and gave up my hobby until I discovered the better and much softer natural fibers. The ones I buy have more yardage and I am making mostly clothing pieces now. 

Sometimes it seems people are put down for there choices in yarns on this site and that goes for both the ones that use the better quality and those that like to use acrylics. If you are happy with the end product then you should not have to apologize for your choice of yarn.


----------



## ElyseKnox

I spent something like that for a skein of yarn to knit a scarf as a special gift for my brother. Why is it so strange to spend an amount like that on yarn when many spend similar amounts on non-knitting related items all the time? *I* think it is crazy to buy seat licenses PLUS then having to buy a ticket to attend professional sports. It all boils down to what is valuable to the individual.



skeever4298 said:


> Why would anyone spend $30 or more for a skein of yarn? I thought it was a crazy idea until I went on Ravelry and watched some of the Podcasts for Knitters. Apparently there is a world of knitters that do just that.
> 
> There is no way I could afford to pay those prices on my budget. There are some beautiful yarns out there but I can only stay with Red Heart, Bernat, Caron, and other types like that. Am I alone???


----------



## patocenizo

I agree.


Katsch said:


> Great response :thumbup:


----------



## rujam

The scarf I just made for my sister cost $35 for the skein and I have one skein left. I will not be paying that much again.


----------



## chinook

Depends on the project, its recipient, and the state of the budget when the idea to buy emerges. I try to buy the best I can afford, and will say that the pleasure of knitting with something truly wonderful is, well, truly wonderful.


----------



## judyr

Then there is the big question - are you making things with this expensive yarn and then selling the items in order to make more things, or are you donating (in this case I make from my stash) or making for loved ones who will use the item? Or if you are making for you, then I would use the best as you know how much the yarn is and the hours put into the project. So I guess what I am saying is, it is a personal choice on how much money you spend on yarn.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

chinook said:


> Depends on the project, its recipient, and the state of the budget when the idea to buy emerges. I try to buy the best I can afford, and will say that the pleasure of knitting with something truly wonderful is, well, truly wonderful.


 :thumbup:

Also, there are many websites where you can find yarns at bargain prices. A few that occur to me are Smiley's, elann.com, Knitpicks sales, Willow, Patternworks sales. In addition, the sale bin at your local yarn store often holds some real treasures at very reasonable prices.

Basically, knit with whatever makes you happy.

Hazel


----------



## WindingRoad

judyr said:


> Then there is the big question - are you making things with this expensive yarn and then selling the items in order to make more things, or are you donating (in this case I make from my stash) or making for loved ones who will use the item? Or if you are making for you, then I would use the best as you know how much the yarn is and the hours put into the project. So I guess what I am saying is, it is a personal choice on how much money you spend on yarn.


And there in lies the real issue. I'm sure ALL OF US would love to knit with expensive, soft, lovely yarn. It isn't a choice for many because they don't have the money to spend.


----------



## Knit4Ever39

I live near a city where there is a LYS that runs from $20 to $40 per skein. They are very nice and helpful there, but I only looked, bought a pattern and left. I make all my own clothes and wear them daily. I would just would not be comfortable cooking or cleaning in a $300 sweater. I love Canadiana and Deborah Norville yarns and am not ashamed wearing them.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

Bridein59 said:


> I live near a city where there is a LYS that runs from $20 to $40 per skein. They are very nice and helpful there, but I only looked, bought a pattern and left. I make all my own clothes and wear them daily. I would just would not be comfortable cooking or cleaning in a $300 sweater. I love Canadiana and Deborah Norville yarns and am not ashamed wearing them.


I've never made a sweater that cost me $300, but I'm sure that people do do this. There are many lovely yarns that cost a whole lot less per ball/skein. The LYSs that I go to have yarns in a wide range of prices, thank goodness!

Hazel


----------



## AmyKnits

WindingRoad said:


> It is a matter of choice IF you have the money. Many here don't. Living on a fixed LOW income is not easy. Many here don't have a husband who spends $50 playing golf. Very aristocratic if you ask me. But then again you didn't ask me. I made a choice to answer you.


If you have ANY discretionary money in your "fixed budget" to buy yarn at all... Then it is a CHOICE to buy less expensive yarn rather than take that SAME amount of money and hunt for a sale, clearance or bargain on some luxury yarn. That IS a choice!

Some of us have a husband that spends $50 (plus a cart and lunch after!!!), some can't afford to play golf and SOME have husbands who pay $30,000.00 (my husband's partner... That is HIS choice) per year for a membership.... Those are just facts... What is your point?!?!?

If you have extra $ to buy yarn, you CAN choose to find bargains on finer yarn OR CHOOSE to use less expensive yarn.... It IS a choice!


----------



## HandyFamily

$30 / skein? Are you serious? I would be on the street long ago if I ever did that. I mean, I am yarn addicted, I buy yarns all the time, and at least 1-2 kg at a time. But $30??? I'm not sure, but that's probably my 3 days income. What is it made from, gold thread? Platinum? Diamonds?


----------



## WindingRoad

AmyKnits said:


> If you have ANY discretionary money in your "fixed budget" to buy yarn at all... Then it is a CHOICE to buy less expensive yarn rather than take that SAME amount of money and hunt for a sale, clearance or bargain on some luxury yarn. That IS a choice!
> 
> Some of us have a husband that spends $50 (plus a cart and lunch after!!!), some can't afford to play golf and SOME have husbands who pay $30,000.00 per year for a membership.... Those are just facts... What is your point?!?!?
> 
> If you have extra $ to buy yarn, you CAN choose to find bargains on finer yarn OR CHOOSE to use less expensive yarn.... It IS a choice!


IF is the operative word. And I will say this you are condescending. Beside aren't I on your DNR list. Why can't you get it through your head that it is not a CHOICE? Look up the word maybe. I would choose to drive a Cadillac but I can choose that til the cows come home. It ain't happening.


----------



## Alanan

I am a pensioner so must watch every penny. I cannot afford $30 for a ball/skein/hank of yarn.


----------



## louisezervas

I would not pay that much even if I could afford it.


----------



## jo everest

You are not alone. I buy some nice luxury yarns when they are on sale or within my price range otherwise I use Sirdar & Rico for baby's & grandchildren projects.. :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth

Someone should have quit while they were ahead, although if winning the title of Queen of Arrogance was the goal, the crown has been awarded - All bow to the Queen (quick! before it's off with your head!)

FYI: nun has only one "n" and it is not necessary to capitalize.


----------



## gypsysoul

AmyKnits said:


> I have no qualms about spending money on yarn. I enjoy working with luxurious fibers and have learned a great deal about the properties of different fibers, how they perform, how they look, feel and how they knit up. I have found luxury yarns on sale and clearance and have items knitted with cashmere that cost me less than red heart... It takes more looking, but worth it to me!
> 
> I don't believe it is a matter of budget... Just choice. My husband doesn't blink an eye about paying $50 for a round of golf. Why would I blink an eye about paying $50 for yarn. At LEAST the knitted item I will have for years to come. It's a matter of choice, priorities and enjoyment. I have never had a manicure, pedicure or facial, cut/color my own hair and have not eaten in a restaurant in years. If you would rather spend that $30 on a steak dinner... Then you should. I choose to spend the same $30 on a gorgeous skein of yarn. If the electric bill is not being paid because you are buying yarn..... Well, that is a different situation altogether!
> 
> It's about choices and preferences. If you choose to knit with a less expensive fiber and enjoy that... You should. I choose to spend my PIN money on yarn and skip the steak.. I have salad in the fridge! I love my knitting and my waistline is happy I choose yarn instead of steak dinners!!


I like your point. It is a matter of choice. When we travel I often will visit a yarn store and my husband buys me yarn. Of HIS choosing, to make something for ME. So, he has seen the price. He has offered to buy me quivuit (did I spell that right?0, but, I am not sure what I want to make. So, once I figure that out, I will let him. We spend very little on other things. No cable tv. House is paid off. No car loans. I DO get my hair cut and colored at a salon, but the price is beyond reasonable. We don't have smartphones as we feel the data cost is too much. Every time I knit something from yarn from a trip I get to remember my trip. So, it's awesome. For others, i do not spend that much. They would have to be someone VERY special. As far as the steak dinner...there is a grocery store nearby. Not a chain. A family owned one. The often have sales on a whole strip lion. Around 3.29-3.59 a pound. A loin generally gets me between 20-40 steaks for around $40. The cut them to specs, for free. I bring them home and wrap them, fill my freezer. I have recently given myself a self-imposed monthly budget. I can only spend X amount on hair, books, yarn and any personal nonsense a month. I'm doing okay. Some months are better than others.

It's all a matter of choice. To me, I would rather have the nice yarn, and not the smart phone. I can paint my own nails instead of a mani. Most of our travel is done in our camper, so, that saves $ on flights and hotels. It's just a matter of shifting things around and what you can live with or without.


----------



## galaxycraft

$30 disposable income for the Month.
Hmmm -- do I buy that one skein, or do I buy 15 skeins of "less expensive" yarn that is on sale?

Hmmm -- I would like to make a sweater for myself (hypothetically of course), but it would take 8-10 skeins of that $30 yarn.
$30 a month available to me -- I could save that over the period of 8-10 months; but purchases are no longer available during the time of saving up for that sweater.

Hmmm -- Or I could make that one time, one skein purchase - just for bragging rights to say that I had.

Yup, choice. Travel a year in our shoes to truly or even to start to understand.


----------



## ElyseKnox

AmyKnits said:


> If you have ANY discretionary money in your "fixed budget" to buy yarn at all... Then it is a CHOICE to buy less expensive yarn rather than take that SAME amount of money and hunt for a sale, clearance or bargain on some luxury yarn. That IS a choice!
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Some of us have a husband that spends $50 (plus a cart and lunch after!!!), some can't afford to play golf and SOME have husbands who pay $30,000.00 (my husband's partner... That is HIS choice) per year for a membership.... Those are just facts... What is your point?!?!?
> 
> If you have extra $ to buy yarn, you CAN choose to find bargains on finer yarn OR CHOOSE to use less expensive yarn.... It IS a choice!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva

It is too bad that we can't have a reasonable, angst free discussion. Everyone has an opinion based on their particular circumstances. We should be accepting of all, recognizing that we are all different. Nobody deserves to be put down because of their honest opinion.


----------



## patocenizo

I've got one of those indulgent husbands as well. I would never have bout Signature needles but somehow he talked to Santa Claus and guess what was under last year's tree for me!!!


ilmacheryl said:


> My indulgent husband has bought some very expensive yarn for me. He bought me some yak a year or so ago that was wonderful to knit with. He has also bought me qiviut and silk. The silk did have a lot of yardage, so that made it much more affordable. I do like to knit with nicer yarns and I would rather support small business than the Walmarts & Hobby Lobby's of the world. Stores like that have put too many small businesses out of business - and they are so impersonal.


----------



## patocenizo

Amen to that.


purl2diva said:


> It is too bad that we can't have a reasonable, angst free discussion. Everyone has an opinion based on their particular circumstances. We should be accepting of all, recognizing that we are all different. Nobody deserves to be put down because of their honest opinion.


----------



## gypsysoul

AmyKnits said:


> If you have ANY discretionary money in your "fixed budget" to buy yarn at all... Then it is a CHOICE to buy less expensive yarn rather than take that SAME amount of money and hunt for a sale, clearance or bargain on some luxury yarn. That IS a choice!
> 
> Some of us have a husband that spends $50 (plus a cart and lunch after!!!), some can't afford to play golf and SOME have husbands who pay $30,000.00 (my husband's partner... That is HIS choice) per year for a membership.... Those are just facts... What is your point?!?!?
> 
> If you have extra $ to buy yarn, you CAN choose to find bargains on finer yarn OR CHOOSE to use less expensive yarn.... It IS a choice!


Having grown up 2 doors from a golf course I think $50 on a round of golf is the lower end of the price scale. Golf is not cheap anymore!

I am not finding you condescending, as someone said. When I worked full time with a commute I had a cleaning lady. One girl berated me for it. I pointed to her fake nails and carry out lunch and said "End of the week, same $" It's a choice. Meanwhile, where I worked provided food for lunch, no cost. There was always a salad bar. I ate there.

Years ago I met the kindest, wisest woman I ever met. She taught me a lesson about people having more or less than you. She grew up well off in another country. Father was a government official. They had servants. You name it. But, she said, "It's not BETTER, it's just DIFFERENT". So true.

That being said, and my profile saying I hate bullies, don't bully Amy. She is just stating her opinion. It's just DIFFERENT for someone else.

Amy, I think you are great, but, I don't know when you get any sleep.


----------



## fortunate1

Most of my yarn is gfted.......why are you so defensive, I said I was not putting anyone down, just my feelings....calm down and breath..I am happy you can live the lifestyle you do..just not for all.. We all have different priorities...

quote=AmyKnits]While it SOUNDS very noble that you would never spend more than what YOU, yourself deem "appropriate" for a skein of yarn.... There is always someone who spends even less than you AND gives even MORE to others.

Does this apply to EVERYTHING in your life or yarn only? So you NEVER have treated yourself to ANYTHING? Or does this apply to yarn ONLY? How do you justify HAVING a hobby... Buying ANY yarn for yourself when some have no food to eat? Why isn't a hobby in itself a luxury to some? According to YOU, you are allowed to have a hobby and buy yarn, but not to spend more than YOU feel is appropriate...... Hmmmm

I am not being sarcastic... Just trying to understand. My cousin is a Catholic Nunn and has chosen a vow of poverty, yet she shops at Macy's (I shop clearance/sales unless it is a VERY special event) as I do..... She drives a 2014 Camry (SHOULD she drive a 10 year old car or ride the bus?).

Perhaps to SOME, spending ANY $ on a HOBBY which is clearly NOT a NECESSITY is too much. Will they write on your tombstone "she could have given MORE to others if she didn't buy yarn, needles, supplies to indulge in a hobby and volunteered her time instead?"

Just food for thought.... The amount YOU spend on anything as well as the fact that you choose to buy yarn at all may be exorbitant to some people who cannot afford to HAVE a hobby at all.....

If you are judging others on spending a bit more than YOU (THINK is acceptable) do.... Because YOU give EVERY EXTRA PENNY to those in need... You are being a bit ridiculous and judgmental.... Do you need a ladder to get up on your high horse every morning and look down on others who spend more than YOU find acceptable? If a Nunn who has taken a vow of poverty can treat herself to an ice cream cone..... I don't think God will mind if I spend a little more than YOU find acceptable on a skein of yarn![/quote]


----------



## Pishi

AmyKnits said:


> I have no qualms about spending money on yarn. I enjoy working with luxurious fibers and have learned a great deal about the properties of different fibers, how they perform, how they look, feel and how they knit up. I have found luxury yarns on sale and clearance and have items knitted with cashmere that cost me less than red heart... It takes more looking, but worth it to me!
> 
> I don't believe it is a matter of budget... Just choice. My husband doesn't blink an eye about paying $50 for a round of golf. Why would I blink an eye about paying $50 for yarn. At LEAST the knitted item I will have for years to come. It's a matter of choice, priorities and enjoyment. I have never had a manicure, pedicure or facial, cut/color my own hair and have not eaten in a restaurant in years. If you would rather spend that $30 on a steak dinner... Then you should. I choose to spend the same $30 on a gorgeous skein of yarn. If the electric bill is not being paid because you are buying yarn..... Well, that is a different situation altogether!
> 
> It's about choices and preferences. If you choose to knit with a less expensive fiber and enjoy that... You should. I choose to spend my PIN money on yarn and skip the steak.. I have salad in the fridge! I love my knitting and my waistline is happy I choose yarn instead of steak dinners!!


You made really good points.


----------



## Rosewood11

Years ago, I worked in a lovely yarn shop in a little Tennessee town. At that time a yarn company called Fantacia had a yarn called Fragola that was well over $20 a skein--and we're talking 1980's dollars. It had some wool in it, but was also full of tightly wrapped "slubs" and had only about 60 yeards in a skein. It wasn't something I was ever going to afford. The upshot is that I just saw a skein of it go on eBay for nearly the same price!!! It blew my mind. 

Now what I will shell out good money for is the original "Candide" worsted wool. The original had the lanolins and bits of straw still in it. You could almost hear the sheep calling. Then Reynolds bought the company and made it like any other worsted. Fortunately, I've found a lot of it on eBay, along with yarns from Unger, Melrose, and discontinued Patons. This has made my day--and pumped up my 100-gallon stash!!!(Happy, happy, joy, joy!!!)


----------



## chooksnpinkroses

I have bought a few expensive balls or skeins of yarn over the years. Each was for a 1 ball project for myself or someone near and dear. The most I have paid is $32AU for 100grams of yarn (baby alpaca blend). I generally prefer to use much cheaper yarn for others. I'd be broke if I always used very expensive yarn, especially on larger items.


----------



## chinook

amen


----------



## dgid

jmf6406 said:


> My sentiments exactly. Unless the recipient has no issues with hand wash, dry flat, and fuss with an item and will actually take the time to do so, why use hard to care for fibers? Most people I knit for want to throw it in the washer and dryer. Maybe I am just a low brow.


Nope, just practical high-brow


----------



## jmewin

No. I wouldn't spend that much.


----------



## dauntiekay

I would buy expensive yarn only if it is at a real bargain price and I really wanted it. I try to buy all of my yarn at bargain prices.


----------



## carmicv

WindingRoad said:


> How can you agree with both of us when we've basically said very different things. Amy thinks expensive yarn is a choice. For those on a fixed budget and a low one at that it can be a choice. Food or yarn. I don't have to make that choice. I agree with many who see her lack of empathy. JMHO.


I would never put down someone who knits with Red Heart, Caron or any other yarn ( well maybe alpaca cuz it makes me cough) because I have been there. I've knit and crocheted with them also. Before I finished college. I even had to cash in soda bottles on many occasions to feed my kids and myself. I also work over 50 hours a week.

This is the part I agreed with and admired. My goodness I didn't realize I would be critized for that! I agree with Amy that it is still a choice of where you spend your money once the necessities are dealt with.


----------



## jmewin

There is excellent quality yarn available at more affordable prices.


----------



## Woodsywife

I have not spent $30 for 1 skein but I have spent $18 per skein. I usually buy from knitpicks which I think is reasonable. I don't have a lys and I don't care for the yarn the chain stores sell.


----------



## flitri

I also have to stick within a budget, therefore I can't afford the expensive wool/cotton/yarn either.


----------



## Cathy B

BBatten17 said:


> I don't feel AmyKnits was putting anyone down. She just stated her opinion that she enjoys using luxurious yarns. And no where does she state that those who use less expensive yarns don't enjoy their choices. She also stated that she has found many of the expensive yarns on sale and/or clearance. I don't see any reason for you to jump down her throat.


agreed, I saw no reason to take offense.


----------



## Rescue Mom

Depends upon the knitter and what they can afford. I do not pay top dollar for yarn, but do buy pricier yarns on sale. Red heart and Caron are great yarns, as are Noro, Madeline Tosh, Rowan and all the other pricier yarns. Whatever works at your price range. :-D


----------



## Rosewood11

I've knitted with Caron and still use Red Heart--especially when I'm making doggie sweaters. (If you want to feel appreciated, make something for your dog!!!) I haven't done as much with Caron since I gave a poncho to a family member who stored it haphazardly, resulting in ROT. I didn't know synthetic fibers could do that until it disintegrated in my hands!!!

I do like wool, and will pay good money for good yarn. Thankfully, KnitPicks meets my needs nicely. Their yarns are good fibers, come mostly from Peru (supporting Christian people as opposed to islamic countries), and are a joy to work with. I find their prices to be well under what I would pay at chain stores, let alone LYS's. I would love to support an LYS, but they are so much more expensive, and the closest one is over 30 miles away.

Again, I am happiest with what I'm finding on eBay. One yarn I particularly love is Unger Angelspun. I made a sweater for a little girl over 30 years ago with that yearn, and by the time I went back to buy some for a personal project, Unger had discontinued it. I've found some in the same beautiful pale pink on eBay, and I'm hoping to find more. It will turn up eventually (unless someone knows where some is!!!). I can't wait to make a lovely lace shawl with that beautiful yarn.


----------



## NCNeedler

I can only afford the mainstream market brands as well. Occasionally, I find some bargains online or at places like Tuesday Morning. If a knitter wants to pay lots of money for yarn because it is that much better, then by all means that is their choice. I will never know if it is that much better or not, because I'll never have any, and I'm not worried about what I might be "missing". I'm just enjoying knitting with what I have!


----------



## Jokim

grannygranny said:


> Same here. I buy what I can afford.


Ditto, and always with a coupon!


----------



## damemary

RedHeart etc. used with skill is better than expensive yarn used poorly. IMHO


----------



## Rescue Mom

AmyKnits said:


> I have no qualms about spending money on yarn. I enjoy working with luxurious fibers and have learned a great deal about the properties of different fibers, how they perform, how they look, feel and how they knit up. I have found luxury yarns on sale and clearance and have items knitted with cashmere that cost me less than red heart... It takes more looking, but worth it to me!
> 
> I don't believe it is a matter of budget... Just choice. My husband doesn't blink an eye about paying $50 for a round of golf. Why would I blink an eye about paying $50 for yarn. At LEAST the knitted item I will have for years to come. It's a matter of choice, priorities and enjoyment. I have never had a manicure, pedicure or facial, cut/color my own hair and have not eaten in a restaurant in years. If you would rather spend that $30 on a steak dinner... Then you should. I choose to spend the same $30 on a gorgeous skein of yarn. If the electric bill is not being paid because you are buying yarn..... Well, that is a different situation altogether!
> 
> It's about choices and preferences. If you choose to knit with a less expensive fiber and enjoy that... You should. I choose to spend my PIN money on yarn and skip the steak.. I have salad in the fridge! I love my knitting and my waistline is happy I choose yarn instead of steak dinners!!


Well said. You go girl! Choices...


----------



## damemary

galaxycraft said:


> I would say - IMO - that at least 50% of the world population can not afford that price on a continuous basis.
> I have yet to pay that price, and I don't think I ever will.
> Fiber content of those higher end yarns doesn't thrill me at all; nor peak my interest.
> 
> $$$$$ does not always mean the best.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary

cah said:


> If you're having fun, that's all that matters!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ireneofnc

Not at all, are you alone. Even if I could afford to, I don't find it necessary....I think that what captures the heart of knitting is "mad skills." I can take some reasonably priced yarn (those that you mentioned) and make some outfits from Vogue Knitting magazine or other beautiful designs, and they look just as pretty as those made from expensive yarns. Again, I think that if you have mad skills, you don't need to pay $30 for a skein of yarn.....unless, of course, if you just want to!


----------



## Larailayda

HandyFamily said:


> $30 / skein? Are you serious? I would be on the street long ago if I ever did that. I mean, I am yarn addicted, I buy yarns all the time, and at least 1-2 kg at a time. But $30??? I'm not sure, but that's probably my 3 days income. What is it made from, gold thread? Platinum? Diamonds?


Zdraveyte Sweet HandyFamily💖 Funny you should say that😃, because i have a skein of light purple yarn i had purchased for 20 Cents, and a necklace of root amethyst stones (had cost me one Dollar and 50 Cents) which just last night i was wondering if i could knit into a scarf and maybe sew the tiny stones on. İ love reading your posts and your handwork is always so lovely and creative! 
Love, Lara from istanbul🌏


----------



## Marylou12

I went to the Rhinebeck Sheep and Wool Fest last year and saw a small ball of yarn for $99.00! NO WAY!


----------



## immunurse

Yes, I have on one occasion paid $32 for a skein of yarn - ONE skein. 

I think some posters are thinking in terms of paying that much per skein for enough yarn to knit an afghan or something else that uses several skeins. I would never do that, assuming I could afford it, b/c if anything happened to it I'd have to throw myself in front of a truck!

But a big splurge for a very special lace shawlette or pair of socks isn't outside the realm of possibility.


----------



## Rosewood11

I would never belittle good ol' Red Heart. Some of their yarns are getting very "designer" in look and feel. I mentioned making sweaters for our dog--a big dog!!!--out of it. My reasoning was it was machine washable and dryable, and acrylic self-blocks in the dryer. While working with Gabby's neon pink (to make her visible since she's black), I decided that her yarn would make an outstanding sweater for wearing at a nearby flea-market that is gigantic. Just like the "safety green" tee-shirts, it would make me visible in the crowd, and it really is a lovely color. Red Heart is good durable yarn, and if it ain't broke, don't fix it!!!


----------



## skeever4298

skeever4298 said:


> Why would anyone spend $30 or more for a skein of yarn? I thought it was a crazy idea until I went on Ravelry and watched some of the Podcasts for Knitters. Apparently there is a world of knitters that do just that.
> 
> There is no way I could afford to pay those prices on my budget. There are some beautiful yarns out there but I can only stay with Red Heart, Bernat, Caron, and other types like that. Am I alone???


I by no means meant to offend anyone. I see a lot of good points to both sides.


----------



## Rosewood11

No offense taken. It's all in good discussion. I wouldn't be buying some of the yarns I have today if it weren't for finding them on eBay when people clean out their stash, and cut the price to just get rid of them. Choosing yarn is like choosing fabric. You buy what is practical for most things, and then occasionally splurge. It's all good.


----------



## Pocahontas

ireneofnc said:


> Not at all, are you alone. Even if I could afford to, I don't find it necessary....I think that what captures the heart of knitting is "mad skills." I can take some reasonably priced yarn (those that you mentioned) and make some outfits from Vogue Knitting magazine or other beautiful designs, and they look just as pretty as those made from expensive yarns. Again, I think that if you have mad skills, you don't need to pay $30 for a skein of yarn.....unless, of course, if you just want to!


Very well said, Irene! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sls 449

No you are not alone, I can't spend that much on yarn either! The yarn you mention, are the ones I buy too!


----------



## nmgram

While still working I bought some quantity of what was expensive yarn for me. My problem? Knowing how much is invested I can't commit to any one project for its use. Inertia from indecision.


----------



## Larailayda

Hearing the term 'cheap yarns' makes me cringe&#128556; 
Learning to knit has been such a humbling experience! &#304; have seen ladies here in Turkey who have created exquisite art with two sharpened sticks from trees and homemade yarn!&#128079;&#128156;&#128077; it is all in the knitter's talent&#128149; &#304; personally prefer what some have called 'the lesser quality' yarns, because i love the vibrant colours available there, and having 16 kitties in the home i can't but have cat hairs in each work no matter how hard i try&#128534; Am attaching a scarf i made from 4 skeins of acrylic yarn that was on sale: cost me 80 Cents in total (am a newbie, but i just have to show off my work don't i&#128569
Xoxo, Lara


----------



## Rocky71

I love the Noro yarn so I am always looking for it on sale. It makes up beautifully. But $30.00 a skein no way would that be tempting.


----------



## Cynthia54

I also agree. Expensive yarn or not. What I knits comes from the heart!


----------



## Jokim

AmyKnits said:


> If you have ANY discretionary money in your "fixed budget" to buy yarn at all... Then it is a CHOICE to buy less expensive yarn rather than take that SAME amount of money and hunt for a sale, clearance or bargain on some luxury yarn. That IS a choice!
> 
> Some of us have a husband that spends $50 (plus a cart and lunch after!!!), some can't afford to play golf and SOME have husbands who pay $30,000.00 (my husband's partner... That is HIS choice) per year for a membership.... Those are just facts... What is your point?!?!?
> 
> If you have extra $ to buy yarn, you CAN choose to find bargains on finer yarn OR CHOOSE to use less expensive yarn.... It IS a choice!


Yes, AmyKnits, it IS a choice! Whether there is any discretionary money in one's budget, or not. It is still a choice.


----------



## Larailayda

Cynthia54 said:


> I also agree. Expensive yarn or not. What I knits comes from the heart!


💜💚💜From the heart: beautifully said💖💕💖


----------



## chrisjac

Thank you. You are so correct. If you are going to patronize, learn to listen to people who are not so lucky. By the way, don't you love spell check?



mopgenorth said:


> Someone should have quit while they were ahead, although if winning the title of Queen of Arrogance was the goal, the crown has been awarded - All bow to the Queen (quick! before it's off with your head!)
> 
> FYI: nun has only one "n" and it is not necessary to capitalize.


----------



## WindingRoad

Jokim said:


> Yes, AmyKnits, it IS a choice! Whether there is any discretionary money in one's budget, or not. It is still a choice.


Does the person who has $500 a month to live on have the choice to buy $30/skein yarn. REALLY? I think not.


----------



## kittygritty

Wish I could afford that, but no way. I can see doing it once for a special scarf for someone, maybe. But for sure a big hassle to care for. I guess people who can afford that don't worry about dry cleaning bills :lol:


----------



## WindingRoad

kittygritty said:


> Wish I could afford that, but no way. I can see doing it once for a special scarf for someone, maybe. But for sure a big hassle to care for. I guess people who can afford that don't worry about dry cleaning bills :lol:


Superwash merino is a find at any cost. LOL


----------



## Katsch

Maudellen said:


> I find the prices for yarn at Purl Soho pretty high...in the $12-25 range x 6-12 depending on the size,of the garment. Their free patterns are wonderful, but has anyone bought their yarn and found it worth the price? Even a sleeveless pullover will cost over $100 in yarn!


I was wondering the same. I love the patterns but I think you can buy good yarn at better prices elsewhere. Yarn sub site is good for helping you determine a yarn that is comparable.


----------



## sherimorphis

I knit my sister a beautiful pair of socks, she's allergic to wool, so used Baby Jacquard. I am a big coupon user for yarns so they probably cost me a couple dollars to make. 3 weeks went by, she called and asked, "Aren't these homemade socks supposed to wear longer than 3 weeks?" I said yes, taken care of, years! No she didn't abuse them, only wore them inside her sneakers. She called me about 2 weeks later wanting to know if I would knit pair for her friend. I said no as I only knit for my family...by the way Darla how did she see your socks? Seems my sister was at her mailbox and her friend came to talk and noticed her socks. She noticed your socks with your sneakers on from across the street? As it turned out my sister wore them like sneakers not with sneakers so every day she would walk across her concrete garage, walk down her asphalt driveway and up the asphalt road to her mailbox. I deemed her sock unworthy and never knit her another pair.


----------



## WindingRoad

gypsysoul said:


> I like your point. It is a matter of choice. When we travel I often will visit a yarn store and my husband buys me yarn. Of HIS choosing, to make something for ME. So, he has seen the price. He has offered to buy me quivuit (did I spell that right?0, but, I am not sure what I want to make. So, once I figure that out, I will let him. We spend very little on other things. No cable tv. House is paid off. No car loans. I DO get my hair cut and colored at a salon, but the price is beyond reasonable. We don't have smartphones as we feel the data cost is too much. Every time I knit something from yarn from a trip I get to remember my trip. So, it's awesome. For others, i do not spend that much. They would have to be someone VERY special. As far as the steak dinner...there is a grocery store nearby. Not a chain. A family owned one. The often have sales on a whole strip lion. Around 3.29-3.59 a pound. A loin generally gets me between 20-40 steaks for around $40. The cut them to specs, for free. I bring them home and wrap them, fill my freezer. I have recently given myself a self-imposed monthly budget. I can only spend X amount on hair, books, yarn and any personal nonsense a month. I'm doing okay. Some months are better than others.
> 
> It's all a matter of choice. To me, I would rather have the nice yarn, and not the smart phone. I can paint my own nails instead of a mani. Most of our travel is done in our camper, so, that saves $ on flights and hotels. It's just a matter of shifting things around and what you can live with or without.


It is a choice but most don't have the money. So it is no longer a choice. Do you see that? Do you suppose those who don't have the money wouldn't choose expensive yarn if they could. They can't therefore they have no choice.


----------



## WindingRoad

Jokim said:


> Yes, AmyKnits, it IS a choice! Whether there is any discretionary money in one's budget, or not. It is still a choice.


How can it be a choice if I don't have the money for it. I'd choose to live in a Million$ mansion. That choice is absurd for me.


----------



## AdeleRM

Depends on how large the skein is and what it is.


----------



## WindingRoad

mopgenorth said:


> Someone should have quit while they were ahead, although if winning the title of Queen of Arrogance was the goal, the crown has been awarded - All bow to the Queen (quick! before it's off with your head!)
> 
> FYI: nun has only one "n" and it is not necessary to capitalize.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: She's back and hasn't learnt a thing since leaving.


----------



## Dianedanusia

skeever4298 said:


> Why would anyone spend $30 or more for a skein of yarn? I thought it was a crazy idea until I went on Ravelry and watched some of the Podcasts for Knitters. Apparently there is a world of knitters that do just that.
> 
> There is no way I could afford to pay those prices on my budget. There are some beautiful yarns out there but I can only stay with Red Heart, Bernat, Caron, and other types like that. Am I alone???


I think $10 is a lot to spend on a skein.....will have to check Podcast for Knitters.....never heard of it. I watch every penny lately.


----------



## AmyKnits

chrisjac said:


> Thank you. You are so correct. If you are going to patronize, learn to listen to people who are not so lucky. By the way, don't you love spell check?


I agree. Spell check IS a wonderful thing! I post from my phone, so SOME of the "corrections" are downright hilarious.... An extra "n" is NOTHING... My phone has totally replaced a word on me a time or two and THAT can result in a problem! Lol

I think we are all familiar with posters who have nothing but nastiness (they call them Trolls... With a capital T) they are forced to resort to criticizing spelling for lack of an intelligent comment or helpful suggestion. It happens here often.

If I were a troll, I would point out that the following is one long, run on sentence. I would also point out that a sentence should begin with a capital "N". I am not a nasty troll, so I will refrain from criticizing grammar and capitalization/punctuation/spelling.

Someone should have quit while they were ahead, although if winning the title of Queen of Arrogance was the goal, the crown has been awarded - All bow to the Queen (quick! before it's off with your head!)

FYI: nun has only one "n" and it is not necessary to capitalize.

Enjoy the rest of your day, ladies and gentlemen! May you enjoy some knitting time with the yarn you enjoy!!


----------



## NellieKnitter

AmyKnits said:


> I have no qualms about spending money on yarn. I enjoy working with luxurious fibers and have learned a great deal about the properties of different fibers, how they perform, how they look, feel and how they knit up. I have found luxury yarns on sale and clearance and have items knitted with cashmere that cost me less than red heart... It takes more looking, but worth it to me!
> 
> I don't believe it is a matter of budget... Just choice. My husband doesn't blink an eye about paying $50 for a round of golf. Why would I blink an eye about paying $50 for yarn. At LEAST the knitted item I will have for years to come. It's a matter of choice, priorities and enjoyment. I have never had a manicure, pedicure or facial, cut/color my own hair and have not eaten in a restaurant in years. If you would rather spend that $30 on a steak dinner... Then you should. I choose to spend the same $30 on a gorgeous skein of yarn. If the electric bill is not being paid because you are buying yarn..... Well, that is a different situation altogether!
> 
> It's about choices and preferences. If you choose to knit with a less expensive fiber and enjoy that... You should. I choose to spend my PIN money on yarn and skip the steak.. I have salad in the fridge! I love my knitting and my waistline is happy I choose yarn instead of steak dinners!!


Well said! For most people, we have a choice on how we live and spend our money. It does not take many trips to McDonalds for hamburger, large fries and coke to amount to $30.


----------



## WindingRoad

AmyKnits said:


> I agree. Spell check IS a wonderful thing! I post from my phone, so SOME of the "corrections" are downright hilarious.... An extra "n" is NOTHING... My phone has totally replaced a word on me a time or two and THAT can result in a problem! Lol
> 
> I think we are all familiar with posters who have nothing but nastiness (they call them Trolls... With a capital "T") they are forced to resort to criticizing spelling. It happens here often.


Hi Kettle.


----------



## WindingRoad

NellieKnitter said:


> Well said! For most people, we have a choice on how we live and spend our money. It does not take many trips to McDonalds for hamburger, large fries and coke to amount to $30.


Define most people here. I bet you'd be very surprised.


----------



## yogandi

jdwilhelm said:


> I have learned to never say never, but definitely not in my plans. There is so much you can do with the brands you mention. If I paid that much I would have to wear it forever...


That is so true.


----------



## carmenl

sherimorphis said:


> I knit my sister a beautiful pair of socks, she's allergic to wool, so used Baby Jacquard. I am a big coupon user for yarns so they probably cost me a couple dollars to make. 3 weeks went by, she called and asked, "Aren't these homemade socks supposed to wear longer than 3 weeks?" I said yes, taken care of, years! No she didn't abuse them, only wore them inside her sneakers. She called me about 2 weeks later wanting to know if I would knit pair for her friend. I said no as I only knit for my family...by the way Darla how did she see your socks? Seems my sister was at her mailbox and her friend came to talk and noticed her socks. She noticed your socks with your sneakers on from across the street? As it turned out my sister wore them like sneakers not with sneakers so every day she would walk across her concrete garage, walk down her asphalt driveway and up the asphalt road to her mailbox. I deemed her sock unworthy and never knit her another pair.


Not her fault. Baby yarn is not meant for socks. It is a waste of time to knit socks with out nylon. I've done the same thing, knit socks because I liked the yarn regardless of the content. Hard lesson to learn, but it only took one time. I sometimes walk out side in my socks made with a 25% nylon, no holes.


----------



## cpennyforyourthoughts

I too spin the yarn I use..... Preparing fiber and spinning is so time intensive. It is multiplying your project time by two at least, so handspuns are more expensive and there is no way a handspinner can compete with Red Heart, etc. in pricing. Hopefully, there is value added benefit knowing personally who made the yarn, the unique design of the yarn, and in many cases which animal (by name) that the fiber came from. Handspinners don't have much in the way of funding often.... as well. Smile  ...


----------



## cah

I am so out of this conversation. A steak dinner? A manicure? A yarn budget? A camper for travel? _A phone? _Many of you truly don't know the other side of the coin, and may you never.


----------



## WindingRoad

carmenl said:


> Not her fault. Baby yarn is not meant for socks. It is a waste of time to knit socks with out nylon. I've done the same thing, knit socks because I liked the yarn regardless of the content. Hard lesson to learn, but it only took one time. I sometimes walk out side in my socks made with a 25% nylon, no holes.


I have several pair of 100% Superwash Merino and wear them every where without foot wear. No problems. I dense fabric helps. 10 stitches to the inch is dense.


----------



## cah

skeever4298 said:


> I by no means meant to offend anyone. I see a lot of good points to both sides.


You started it with good intentions. It's not your fault it went off track.


----------



## fortunate1

But...you just did point it out...my high horse pointed it out.



AmyKnits said:


> I agree. Spell check IS a wonderful thing! I post from my phone, so SOME of the "corrections" are downright hilarious.... An extra "n" is NOTHING... My phone has totally replaced a word on me a time or two and THAT can result in a problem! Lol
> 
> I think we are all familiar with posters who have nothing but nastiness (they call them Trolls... With a capital T) they are forced to resort to criticizing spelling for lack of an intelligent comment or helpful suggestion. It happens here often.
> 
> If I were a troll, I would point out that the following is one long, run on sentence. I would also point out that a sentence should begin with a capital "N". I am not a nasty troll, so I will refrain from criticizing grammar and capitalization/punctuation/spelling.
> 
> Someone should have quit while they were ahead, although if winning the title of Queen of Arrogance was the goal, the crown has been awarded - All bow to the Queen (quick! before it's off with your head!)
> 
> FYI: nun has only one "n" and it is not necessary to capitalize.


----------



## NellieKnitter

WindingRoad said:


> Define most people here. I bet you'd be very surprised.


I am going to waste my time arguing with you, that is my opinion and observation.


----------



## KnittyGritty800

I agree with you...and like others, I also shop thrift shops and yard sales for yarns. And also like others, I don't want to have to be concerned about how the recipient of what I knit is going to handle it. I give away 95% of what I make and often have no idea who is getting it. Good old RH acrylic is the perfect yarn for most of my projects.

Bob
The KnittyGritty


----------



## WindingRoad

cah said:


> I am so out of this conversation. A steak dinner? A manicure? A yarn budget? A camper for travel? _A phone? _Many of you truly don't know the other side of the coin, and may you never.


Some of us do. Others pretend.


----------



## martina

cah said:


> I am so out of this conversation. A steak dinner? A manicure? A yarn budget? A camper for travel? _A phone? _Many of you truly don't know the other side of the coin, and may you never.


I agree. There are degrees of poverty that many people do not ever have the misfortune to experience. Let us enjoy our knitting or crocheting as much as we are able without any prejudices either way.


----------



## WindingRoad

NellieKnitter said:


> I am going to waste my time arguing with you, that is my opinion and observation.


And we all know the definition of opinion. Just another aristocrat.


----------



## WindingRoad

martina said:


> I agree. There are degrees of poverty that many people do not ever have the misfortune to experience. Let us enjoy our knitting or crocheting as much as we are able without any prejudices either way.


Did you plan to post this to the aristocrats here also?


----------



## galaxycraft

It is nice to see that some can be the fly on our walls.
To assume that we go out to restaurants and fast food joints; get pedicures, manicures, facials and go to beauty salons, etc.
Clearly these folks have not lived through the hard times as many of us had/have/are.
If they had, they wouldn't stereotype the world as being foolish in their spending habits as being implied here.


----------



## WindingRoad

galaxycraft said:


> It is nice to see that some can be the fly on our walls.
> To assume that we go out to restaurants and fast food joints; get pedicures, manicures, facials and go to beauty salons, etc.
> Clearly these folks have not lived through the hard times as many of us had/have/are.
> If they had, they wouldn't stereotype the world as being foolish in their spending habits as being implied here.


That's the word I was looking for. IMPLY. Some have absolutely no idea. None what so ever. Why would anyone think or believe that some one all alone, with only SS to live on would go out to eat $30 steak. Marie Antoinette seems to have come back to haunt us.


----------



## martina

WindingRoad said:


> Did you plan to post this to the aristocrats here also?


It is my opinion . Who chooses to read it is up to them.


----------



## carhar

((Most of my yarn is gfted.......why are you so defensive, I said I was not putting anyone down, just my feelings....calm down and breath..I am happy you can live the lifestyle you do..just not for all.. We all have different priorities)) ETC.....................................

No wonder she is in hiding!


----------



## WindingRoad

martina said:


> It is my opinion . Who chooses to read it is up to them.


So you are just as prejudiced. I see.


----------



## Shannon123

The only reason that I would spend $30 on one skein of yarn would be if I were only needing that 1 skein for a scarf, cowl or hat. $30 is on the very high end and would have to include a good percentage of cashmere and enough yardage for that project. 
I would spend that for my very knit-worthy mom and not consider $30 too much for her gift.


----------



## HisGrace

The most I've ever paid for yarn is around $8.50 a skein for Berroco Vintage (I think). Since I do A LOT of prayer shawls & baby blankets, and I'm not independently wealthy, there is a limit as to what I can do.  

I don't use much Red Heart as I've found it kind of rough sometimes, but I use mostly Lion Brand Homespun for prayer shawls, and "I Love This Yarn!" from Hobby Lobby for baby blankets. I've had no complaints!! :-D


----------



## Caleo

I to used to find yarns way too expensive, but then I thought to myself. "I have spent far more on worse things in my lifetime than something that will last forever" It is worth it to me to save up and purchase a higher priced yarn that when you are finished your project you feel like a million bucks. Not than I am dissing the yarns you mentioned, I love them too but when working on a special project like a beautiful shawl that can be passed down, I think the extra $$$ are worth it.


----------



## chrisjac

Poor Marie Antoinette. After a lot of reading, I'm not sure she said it, but it sums it pretty well: 
"Qu'ils mangent de la brioche",



WindingRoad said:


> That's the word I was looking for. IMPLY. Some have absolutely no idea. None what so ever. Why would anyone think or believe that some one all alone, with only SS to live on would go out to eat $30 steak. Marie Antoinette seems to have come back to haunt us.


----------



## WindingRoad

chrisjac said:


> Poor Marie Antoinette. After a lot of reading, I'm not sure she said it, but it sums it pretty well:
> "Qu'ils mangent de la brioche",


Ok let's call it a figure of speech. LOL Does that work for you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AdeleRM

Twenty-plus years ago I spent $50 on 15 oz of mohair - variegated in 'Fall colors'. It made an entire jacket/car coat for me, with the addition of some fingering weight wool used double for cuffs and button/button hole bands (and I'm a large woman). That jacket made everything I wore under it feel like silk. Probably the best $50 I ever spent on yarn.

That said, I usually buy my yarn at Hobby Lobby and Michaels' for much less money.


----------



## yona

You're not alone. There are some lovely, soft yarn with great color ways. Would I spend $3,000 on a designer hand bag? No to that too. IMHO, paying that kind of money for yarn is like spending on designer hand bags or couture clothing.


----------



## chrisjac

We are having fun today, aren't we?



WindingRoad said:


> Ok let's call it a figure of speech. LOL Does that work for you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitwit42

Years ago when I was working I bought some yarn at a LYS. It was $18.00 a skien. On sale at 50% off. Knitted myself a tank top and still have some of that yarn left. If you can afford it and it's yarn that you really like then why not buy it.


----------



## WindingRoad

chrisjac said:


> We are having fun today, aren't we?


I don't know about you but yes on my part. Isn't it amazing. LOL


----------



## chrisjac

I am totally smiling here!



WindingRoad said:


> I don't know about you but yes on my part. Isn't it amazing. LOL


----------



## Aunty M

patocenizo said:


> Winding Road, I am humbled by you. You of all people deserve to have the best because you are the best that there is.Good for you and we should all learn from you. I've been there and done that. Yes, there are rewards, as the saying goes. It is not how you begin in life but how you end up in life and what you have done with what life has dealt you with. You are someone that I would look up to.Get that fancy yarn and smile.


Patocenizo, this is a lovely post.


----------



## Sherrie58

No, I could not afford that. I am a new knitter and I knit to relax, simple things. I really enjoy it. I wish I would have taken it up sooner. But now I have something to look forward to in my retirement!


----------



## carhar

This certainly is an eye opening discussion! I am one of those people who love beautifully dyed yarn - hand dyed. It does cost more. But I am willing to pay more for something within reason. I do a lot of sock knitting and I know you can knit a pair of nice socks for about $10, and I consider that a bargain. But 20-25 dollars for a pair - there are many I have done with yarn at this price, and if you belong to a yarn type club where you get a skein of yarn each month, then you do pay a little more. This is my reward to my self. So don't pooh, pooh those of use who are willing, and can pay a little more for beautiful yarns. Many people post beautiful pictures of the articles that they have made and so many of those that I have seen are NOT always made with cheaper yarn.


----------



## Sherrie58

A yarn club, you say. I did not know about this. Interesting.


----------



## scumbugusa

I usually do not buy expensive yarn, the people I knit for are the type that throw my work ing the washing machine and dryer 

Last week I went into my friends quilting shop, and she has now included yarn, and I bought 2 skeins of beautiful coral/pink yarn. I paid for my purchases and when I got home, I had paid $20/skein. I almost had a heart attack. 

The shawl I will make will be for me, because if it gets screwed up in the wash it iwill be on my head. I see gentle hand washing and babying in the future for this yarn.


----------



## eahite

I live on a very limited budget and simply cannot afford the high priced yarns. There is a LYS just down the street that mostly sells thread and yarn for other kinds of needlework and only a limited amount of yarn for knitting. The last time I browsed in the store a woman bought three hanks of yarn and paid well over $200 without blinking an eye. It was lovely, hand dyed in vibrant colors and I had a moment of envy. I didn't buy anything and probably never will in that store. However, I have picked up some lovely yarn through the classified section of our KP at a very reasonable price.


----------



## carhar

Sherrie58 said:


> A yarn club, you say. I did not know about this. Interesting.


Go to this site and you will see what this one offers. I happen to love her hand striped yarns and it has to be hand dyed in-order to make the stripes come out the way if does. That is what you are paying for - her time. 
http://www.knitterlythings.com/


----------



## Aunty M

WindingRoad said:


> It is a choice but most don't have the money. So it is no longer a choice. Do you see that? Do you suppose those who don't have the money wouldn't choose expensive yarn if they could. They can't therefore they have no choice.


Well said. 👍👍


----------



## Rosewood11

When you said they lasted only 3 weeks, I wondered whether she ever washed them!!! After what you learned, I'm afraid I'd have stopped making her things, as well. There's just too much time and effort put into handmade things to have them abused. It's like my Caron Dazzleaire poncho I gave to a relative. I don't know what happened to it that it rotted. I do know it was in a box in a garage while she stored it, and rodents had gotten in there before she decided she didn't want it, and gave it back. I was about to wash it, when it literally went to powder in my hand!!! I never made her anything else, either. Thank God I hadn't given her an afghan!!!


----------



## WindingRoad

Aunty Sheryl said:


> Well said. 👍👍


I'm sweating trying to explain and it's not even hot here. EEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## Aunty M

galaxycraft said:


> It is nice to see that some can be the fly on our walls.
> To assume that we go out to restaurants and fast food joints; get pedicures, manicures, facials and go to beauty salons, etc.
> Clearly these folks have not lived through the hard times as many of us had/have/are.
> If they had, they wouldn't stereotype the world as being foolish in their spending habits as being implied here.


👍👍


----------



## chrisjac

Keep cool sweetie, some will never understand .



WindingRoad said:


> I'm sweating trying to explain and it's not even hot here. EEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## WindingRoad

chrisjac said:


> Keep cool sweetie, some will never understand .


I know but........................


----------



## chrisjac

Ignorance is bliss.



WindingRoad said:


> I know but........................


----------



## WindingRoad

chrisjac said:


> Ignorance is bliss.


Are you saying I'm a sour puss? LOL Go ahead.....


----------



## Dcsmith77

There are many more brands of reasonably priced yarn to choose from - Sirdar, King Cole, Knitpicks are a few, and even these go on sale often at even better prices. There is no reason to limit your choices. All things considered, I simply enjoy knitting with better quality yarns than Red Heart which is simply a craft yarn for me - I would never use it for something to wear myself or for others. Bernat, Caron, Plymouth and the above mentioned are all good quality yarns. RH is spotty. I don't like the idea of second hand yarn, but bopping around the internet can get you some phenomenal buys on really nice yarns. I'll probably never make anything from quiviut (sp?), but if another person does, it's their choice.


----------



## Shannon123

WindingRoad said:


> I'm sweating trying to explain and it's not even hot here. EEEEEEEEEE.


Yes. It's all about the tone isn't it? Why the lecture about the choice between steak/golf and yarn? It's all about using a simple question about high-end yarns to regale us with her privileges and WAISTLINE! Did you catch that one? 
LOL


----------



## AuntKnitty

I have spent that much or more, but not as a general rule. If I really, really like an expensive yarn, I will spend the money, but mostly I knit from my stash and I watch for good sales.


----------



## Grandma Jo

I think that http://www.knitpicks.com have very nice yarn and that it is pretty reasonably priced. Mostly what I get from them is the Merino with nylon fingering weight yarns. They are beautiful and are so nice to knit with.

I also like Red Heart yarns and Hobby Lobby I Love This Yarn. It just depends on what I am making. I like acrylic yarns for their durability. It wears like iron and is easy care.


----------



## WindingRoad

Shannon123 said:


> Yes. It's all about the tone isn't it? Why the lecture about the choice between steak/golf and yarn? It's all about using a simple question about high-end yarns to regale us with her privileges and WAISTLINE! Did you catch that one?
> LOL


Ummmm I did that's why I'm still here. Who's the guy she's hugging on BTW? Inquiring ( albeit simple minds LOL get it) want to know.


----------



## chrisjac

No,no,no. Just saying that there are those who will never understand what you're trying to say. Some of us are poor (and happy) and some of us are not poor ( and happy).



WindingRoad said:


> Are you saying I'm a sour puss? LOL Go ahead.....


----------



## Rosewood11

I know this has gotten a little controversial, and I want to stress that there are some yarns that will stand the test of time--and good ol' Red Heart is one of them. It's available to all of us, and wears like iron. 

On the other hand, I looked and looked for Angelspun again when I found vintage yarns would turn up on eBay. It was a little more expensive than what I would normally pay (maybe $7 or $8 a ball with the shipping), but when that yarn arrived it was the first time I'd seen it in 30 years, and I just sat there and gazed at it because it was so beautiful. I am also on a fixed income, and can't spend a horrendous amount on yarn, but sometimes I have to splurge a little on something beautiful just to remind myself it exists. It's like looking at fashion magazines. I'll never have those clothes unless I find them at Goodwill, but I get to look at the beauty of them, and that helps remind me it exists--and gives me knitting ideas!!!


----------



## WindingRoad

chrisjac said:


> No,no,no. Just saying that there are those who will never understand what you're trying to say. Some of us are poor (and happy) and some of us are not poor ( and happy).


Just can't stand those people who have no clue about life in general.


----------



## mopgenorth

Shannon123 said:


> Yes. It's all about the tone isn't it? Why the lecture about the choice between steak/golf and yarn? It's all about using a simple question about high-end yarns to regale us with her privileges and WAISTLINE! Did you catch that one?
> LOL


It falls under the narcissistic classification of "I'm special and YOU'RE NOT - (giggle, giggle)"


----------



## WindingRoad

mopgenorth said:


> It falls under the narcissistic classification of "I'm special and YOU'RE NOT - (giggle, giggle)"


Who woulda thunk it? LOL


----------



## Pocahontas

Red Heart received the 2015 Women's Choice Award for being America's most recommended yarn.
http://www.redheart.com/learn/videos/red-heart-yarn-womens-choice-award


----------



## Aunty M

AmyKnits said:


> ......It's about choices and preferences. If you choose to knit with a less expensive fiber and enjoy that... You should. I choose to spend my PIN money on yarn and skip the steak.. I have salad in the fridge! I love my knitting and my waistline is happy I choose yarn instead of steak dinners!!


Winding Road, this is the waistline portion of the post, as mentioned by Shannon123. Oh, sorry, I've just noticed you said you had seen it.


----------



## sherimorphis

carmenl said:


> Not her fault. Baby yarn is not meant for socks. It is a waste of time to knit socks with out nylon. I've done the same thing, knit socks because I liked the yarn regardless of the content. Hard lesson to learn, but it only took one time. I sometimes walk out side in my socks made with a 25% nylon, no holes.


...................................
Baby Jac is a DK yarn and has some nylon so thought I would be safe, plus knit them on size 0 needles, nice tight knit....asphalt roads and socks are not good buddies. I explained these socks needed to be worn with sneakers and she wore the socks as sneakers.


----------



## chrisjac

And it gets soooo soft after being washed. I love being a peasant!



Pocahontas said:


> Red Heart received the 2015 Women's Choice Award for being America's most recommended yarn.
> http://www.redheart.com/learn/videos/red-heart-yarn-womens-choice-award


----------



## Gweneth 1946

I am the same. I can't afford it plus I am not involved with people who check out what you are wearing such as brand names etc etc. But because their are people out there who must impress or keep up with the Jones's these companies can sell at those rates. We can make things just as pretty, different, and wearable with what we can afford. After all you will not be wearing an eighty dollar +cardigan around the house or to the park with the kids. Don't let it bother you. :wink:


----------



## chrisjac

So glad I'm a vegetarian and no steak is allowed in my house.



mopgenorth said:


> It falls under the narcissistic classification of "I'm special and YOU'RE NOT - (giggle, giggle)"


----------



## WindingRoad

Aunty Sheryl said:


> Winding Road, this is the waistline portion of the post, as mentioned by Shannon123. Oh, sorry, I've just noticed you said you had seen it.


Some are so predictable here. YAWN. SSDD.


----------



## WindingRoad

chrisjac said:


> So glad I'm a vegetarian and no steak is allowed in my house.


And what is your waist size, pray tell.


----------



## WindingRoad

sherimorphis said:


> ...................................
> Baby Jac is a DK yarn and has some nylon so thought I would be safe, plus knit them on size 0 needles, nice tight knit....asphalt roads and socks are not good buddies. I explained these socks needed to be worn with sneakers and she wore the socks as sneakers.


Maybe a hearing aid is in her future.


----------



## nitcronut

To each her own. I pick what I like and I like Red Heart, always have and always will. :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

Don't ask. Like I said, some of us are poor and happy.


WindingRoad said:


> And what is your waist size, pray tell.


----------



## Dcsmith77

Seems like the missing word here in general is "value." There is another thread today discussing Homespun yarn for a child's sweater. The advice is not to use it for that. Personally, I don't like to knit with it because it has no give; however, I have made at least two scarfs for my daughters from Homespun because they liked the feel of it. Once knitted, it is lovely; it just isn't much fun to knit with. You can buy a ball of yarn for $5 or $20, but if it is chunky, it's really expensive at $5 and if its lace weight, it's enough for a big shawl for $5. You have to think about what is "expensive" and what isn't. My experience with alpaca is that it doesn't wear very well, so, for me, it's expensive. On the other hand I have sweaters made from Sirdar country style which doesn't cost much that are more than 20 years old. I paid $90 for yarn from England for an Aran guernsey for my son-in-law who is a sailor. This was about 15 years ago, so, so far, it's cost about $6 a year for a marvelous sweater that he loves. He sails year-round in all weather at least twice a month, usually more, and is still wearing that sweater and it looks brand new. I thought at the time that $90 was a lot for a sweater, but it turns out it was one of the least expensive things I ever made. His grandchildren may be wearing that sweater one day. That is value, and I wouldn't hesitate to buy that yarn again, if it was still available. I'm hoping that I look for value and not just at the price. I get the best value I can find and afford. I do agree it is budget that determines most of what we spend, but choice enters into it too. It's kind of Nature vs. Nurture in a different way - it is both.


----------



## martina

WindingRoad said:


> So you are just as prejudiced. I see.


Why is expressing an opinion prejudice?


----------



## yorkie1

Carole1930 said:


> That makes three of us.


now four


----------



## mopgenorth

Dcsmith77 said:


> Seems like the missing word here in general is "value." There is another thread today discussing Homespun yarn for a child's sweater. The advice is not to use it for that. Personally, I don't like to knit with it because it has no give; however, I have made at least two scarfs for my daughters from Homespun because they liked the feel of it. Once knitted, it is lovely; it just isn't much fun to knit with. You can buy a ball of yarn for $5 or $20, but if it is chunky, it's really expensive at $5 and if its lace weight, it's enough for a big shawl for $5. You have to think about what is "expensive" and what isn't. My experience with alpaca is that it doesn't wear very well, so, for me, it's expensive. On the other hand I have sweaters made from Sirdar country style which doesn't cost much that are more than 20 years old. I paid $90 for yarn from England for an Aran guernsey for my son-in-law who is a sailor. This was about 15 years ago, so, so far, it's cost about $6 a year for a marvelous sweater that he loves. He sails year-round in all weather at least twice a month, usually more, and is still wearing that sweater and it looks brand new. I thought at the time that $90 was a lot for a sweater, but it turns out it was one of the least expensive things I ever made. His grandchildren may be wearing that sweater one day. That is value, and I wouldn't hesitate to buy that yarn again, if it was still available. I'm hoping that I look for value and not just at the price. I get the best value I can find and afford. I do agree it is budget that determines most of what we spend, but choice enters into it too. It's kind of Nature vs. Nurture in a different way - it is both.


and value is very much personal and individual. What is right for one may not be okay for another. To talk out of both sides of the mouth - on the one hand it's a "personal choice" but then to turn around and chastise another for not conforming and making that same personal choice and assuming they live a particular lifestyle that would allow them to do the same if they are willing to "sacrifice" is patronizing, condescending, hurtful, and downright rude.


----------



## WindingRoad

martina said:


> Why is expressing an opinion prejudice?


you missed it why does that not surprise me. You talk about prejudice and yet you only address one group. Isn't that the definition of prejudice?


----------



## WindingRoad

mopgenorth said:


> and value is very much personal and individual. What is right for one may not be okay for another. To talk out of both sides of the mouth - on the one hand it's a "personal choice" but then to turn around and chastise another for not conforming and making that same personal choice and assuming they live a particular lifestyle that would allow them to do the same if they are willing to "sacrifice" is patronizing, condescending, hurtful, and downright rude.


Hear hear.


----------



## KnittyGritty800

It's getting kind of ugly here....I am going to unwatch this conversation.

Try to express your preferences without prejudice or judgement.


----------



## cspaen34

Always a hot topic here. We are not all of the same income level . Never feel that what you make using one of the beautiful standard market yarns it is less than something knitted or crocheted by someone who can easily choose/pay/purchase the expensive brands. With proper care it will be just as durable. Books and articles by some of the most notable knitters all encourage you to use/buy what you can personally afford and enjoy creating a beautiful article with it. To declare it is just a matter of "choice" for everyone, as was suggested in an earlier post, is absolutely ridiculous and not well placed! Buying steak or playing golf may not be everyone's choice to make either, irregardless of one's waistline. We are so fortunate to have so many economical yarns available to us today..have fun, what you create will be lovely!


----------



## WindingRoad

KnittyGritty800 said:


> It's getting kind of ugly here....I am going to unwatch this conversation.
> 
> Try to express your preferences without prejudice or judgement.


That's your choice.


----------



## Becca

Think of yarn and what you make with it as a work of art. You can have the most beautiful pattern imaginable, an Estonian lace shawl, and use a Caron yarn with sequins or Artyarn with Swarovski crystals. One skein is $5.00, the other $45.00+. Which yarn will have the most impact on the design? This is what we must ask ourselves.

Ravelry is a good place to see what other knitters have used yarnwise when making items. This shows how different yarns work with the same pattern. A quality yarn will make all the difference in the world.


----------



## books

I think she just doesn't get it.... and never will.... I have an acquaintance, who, when she found out that I was saving to buy $60 shoes said, "Why not just buy them? $60 dollars isn't so much!" At the time, I was making $8 an hour, so $60 was quite expensive. My friend couldn't understand that, because, she had been raised rich and married rich, and she didn't get it. There was no possible way for me to explain.


----------



## WindingRoad

books said:


> I think she just doesn't get it.... and never will.... I have an acquaintance, who, when she found out that I was saving to buy $60 shoes said, "Why not just buy them? $60 dollars isn't so much!" At the time, I was making $8 an hour, so $60 was quite expensive. My friend couldn't understand that, because, he had been raised rich and married rich, and she didn't get it. There was no possible way for me to explain.


It's like a silly joke if you don't get it I can't explain it to you. Sad really.


----------



## martina

WindingRoad said:


> you missed it why does that not surprise me. You talk about prejudice and yet you only address one group. Isn't that the definition of prejudice?


I didn't address one group. I was merely stating that some have different ideas of poverty than others. What anyone does with their money is their business.


----------



## WindingRoad

martina said:


> I didn't address one group. I was merely stating that some have different ideas of poverty than others. What anyone does with their money is their business.


Yeah right.


----------



## jmf6406

I visited Jimmy Bean's Wool for the first time a couple of weeks ago. (I live about 3 miles from the place) It was a joy to see the beautiful yarn they have! I didn't buy any myself--I have a rule about everything being machine wash and dry since I am lazy--but there was a woman in there who bought $346 worth of yarn! I wasn't even tempted to buy any yarn, really. I think if I had yarn that expensive, I would agonize over what to make with it and worry about making the item perfect to the point that all the fun would go out of knitting.


----------



## ICE

AmyKnits said:


> I have no qualms about spending money on yarn. I enjoy working with luxurious fibers and have learned a great deal about the properties of different fibers, how they perform, how they look, feel and how they knit up. I have found luxury yarns on sale and clearance and have items knitted with cashmere that cost me less than red heart... It takes more looking, but worth it to me!
> 
> I don't believe it is a matter of budget... Just choice. My husband doesn't blink an eye about paying $50 for a round of golf. Why would I blink an eye about paying $50 for yarn. At LEAST the knitted item I will have for years to come. It's a matter of choice, priorities and enjoyment. I have never had a manicure, pedicure or facial, cut/color my own hair and have not eaten in a restaurant in years. If you would rather spend that $30 on a steak dinner... Then you should. I choose to spend the same $30 on a gorgeous skein of yarn. If the electric bill is not being paid because you are buying yarn..... Well, that is a different situation altogether!
> 
> It's about choices and preferences. If you choose to knit with a less expensive fiber and enjoy that... You should. I choose to spend my PIN money on yarn and skip the steak.. I have salad in the fridge! I love my knitting and my waistline is happy I choose yarn instead of steak dinners!!


Thank you Amy! My sentiments exactly.
ICE in NJ


----------



## WindingRoad

jmf6406 said:


> I visited Jimmy Bean's Wool for the first time a couple of weeks ago. (I live about 3 miles from the place) It was a joy to see the beautiful yarn they have! I didn't buy any myself--I have a rule about everything being machine wash and dry since I am lazy--but there was a woman in there who bought $346 worth of yarn! I wasn't even tempted to buy any yarn, really. I think if I had yarn that expensive, I would agonize over what to make with it and worry about making the item perfect to the point that all the fun would go out of knitting.


Superwash Merino is washable and dryable. I do it often.


----------



## books

This might be unrelated, but I find really GOOD stuff on Ebay. Recently, someone must have cleaned out their yarn shop (or, worse, gone out of business) and I bought a TON of yarn for cheap. (Some of the yarn had prices still attached and I would have never paid those prices.) Still, there is just something about Red Heart that I love (probably because my grandma used it) And I love Woolease and Amazing from Lion Brand and those aren't too expensive. Oh well, to each his own. Happy knitting


----------



## skeever4298

cah said:


> You started it with good intentions. It's not your fault it went off track.


Thanks, I appreciate you understanding that. I hope others do too.


----------



## books

skeever4298 said:


> Thanks, I appreciate you understanding that. I hope others do too.


this topic is sure to cause controversy, because we're not all the same economic level. You asked an innocent question and it got out of hand, something about money brings out the worst in people sometimes.


----------



## chrisjac

What yarn company is your Superwash Merino from? Is that Lion Brand?



WindingRoad said:


> Superwash Merino is washable and dryable. I do it often.


----------



## mousepotato

skeever4298 said:


> Why would anyone spend $30 or more for a skein of yarn? I thought it was a crazy idea until I went on Ravelry and watched some of the Podcasts for Knitters. Apparently there is a world of knitters that do just that.
> 
> There is no way I could afford to pay those prices on my budget. There are some beautiful yarns out there but I can only stay with Red Heart, Bernat, Caron, and other types like that. Am I alone???


I buy what I like, but I can't knit with RH or Caron, and only a few Bernats (most acrylics cause me allergic reactions, no, I don't know why). Have I paid $30+ for skeins of yarn. Yes, I have. Why, because I like the fibers involved and I'm willing to handwash those that have to be treated that way. My choice, not yours.

I'll edit this to say, that I do not solely buy $30+ yarns, but I seldom buy acrylic yarns.


----------



## normancha

Frogger said:


> I know there are some that say that if you are going to knit you must knit with the best -- and I find RH/Caron and Bernat to be the best for me!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SAMkewel

skeever4298 said:


> Why would anyone spend $30 or more for a skein of yarn? I thought it was a crazy idea until I went on Ravelry and watched some of the Podcasts for Knitters. Apparently there is a world of knitters that do just that.
> 
> There is no way I could afford to pay those prices on my budget. There are some beautiful yarns out there but I can only stay with Red Heart, Bernat, Caron, and other types like that. Am I alone???


Not at all are you alone. I've been poor enough to have to buy fuel oil in a five gallon can for my oil furnace in Michigan because I couldn't afford to have the tank filled. I've also been able, since retirement, to buy expensive yarns if I wish. The majority of my choices are still from the yarns I learned to knit with, which were inexpensive, and I still think many pricey yarns are overrated. I've never been one to want to pamper my clothing--I'm a wash and wear person, not a hand wash and block person. That's just not how I want to spend my time. At my age I don't have time to "waste" on such activities ;~D.


----------



## SAMkewel

fergablu2 said:


> Nope! I could probably stretch to more expensive yarn, but, unlike some knitters, I don't feel that everything I make is singular, precious object. I'm not saying that I don't do good work, I just don't get emotionally attached to it. I give lots of things away, so I want them to be easy care.


We think alike on this particular subject ;~D.


----------



## WindingRoad

chrisjac said:


> What yarn company is your Superwash Merino from? Is that Lion Brand?


Lorna's laces, Madeline Tosh. Malbrigo, Manos del Uraguay, Done Roving, lots of them.


----------



## chrisjac

Thanks!



WindingRoad said:


> Lorna's laces, Madeline Tosh. Malbrigo, Manos del Uraguay, Done Roving, lots of them.


----------



## carmenl

sherimorphis said:


> ...................................
> Baby Jac is a DK yarn and has some nylon so thought I would be safe, plus knit them on size 0 needles, nice tight knit....asphalt roads and socks are not good buddies. I explained these socks needed to be worn with sneakers and she wore the socks as sneakers.


I stand corrected, however I don't think 10% is enough to do the job. That is the same yarn I used. It is lovely for other things tho. It did make really cute socks. Alas, some lessons are hard.


----------



## yotbum

cah said:


> If you're having fun, that's all that matters!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## brenda95355

A lot of my Christmas knits are for kids and their mom's want wash and wear. I personally love superwash wool and only buy it on sale for less than $10.00 a skein. When my budget allows it. My budget fits low cost yarns and that's mostly what I knit with.


----------



## mopgenorth

skeever4298 said:


> Thanks, I appreciate you understanding that. I hope others do too.


Absolutely! I was actually going to respond, but I got sidetracked myself.

I am one of those who from time to time has spent way more than I probably should have for a skein of yarn that I justified by projecting the purpose for buying it - the perfect color, perfect fiber, on the recommendation of others, or simply getting caught up in a fad - the latter of which is almost always a recipe for regret. For the most part though, my buyer's remorse has been that I could have easily gone to Knit Picks and found yarn just as lovely and just as perfect as the expensive yarn I now hold in my hands. It tends to get stashed away until I find the "perfect" project - much like not using the good china except for special occasions or saving the pretty towels for company.

There was actually one particular yarn that really did feel and react differently than others I was used to. It was also a novelty yarn so it was not readily available at a price I was more accustomed to paying. I used it to make a gift for someone very special in my life and it was very well received so in that respect it was worth it. It was a colorway I couldn't find anywhere else (the perfect Seattle Seahawks colors). It was also an amount of money I would have spent anyway had I just purchased a ready-made gift instead.

For some reason, the one thing I have never been able to justify is knitting for myself with a luxury yarn - even though I keep telling myself I would love to, I inevitably reassign the expensive yarn for someone special in my life who is not me, and I really don't mind that. I love my "reasonable" yarns and they make me just as happy.


----------



## chrisjac

I agree totally. A while back I scored nicely at Tuesday Morning with Ella Rae Superwash Merino. Originally priced at $19, I paid $3.99.


brenda95355 said:


> A lot of my Christmas knits are for kids and their mom's want wash and wear. I personally love superwash wool and only buy it on sale for less than $10.00 a skein. When my budget allows it. My budget fits low cost yarns and that's mostly what I knit with.


----------



## normancha

seamer45 said:


> I have spent $40 on a skein of yarn. Only twice, but the quality shows.But it's not something I'd do more than once or twice a year.


I have spent $48 each on 4 skeins of beaded silk, just because I wanted to have them. No need to do it again. I enjoy buying and working with all kinds of yarns, priced from $1 to $25, and most of the time when they are on sale, or I have a coupon. All of the LYS that I buy from, notify me when they have a sale, saving me between 15% to 70% off their regular prices. I eat steak, fish, or chicken every day, but I buy it at good prices and cook it myself. With yarn, like with everything, one buys the best our $ can get us without being wasteful.


----------



## kathycam

Frogger said:


> I know there are some that say that if you are going to knit you must knit with the best -- and I find RH/Caron and Bernat to be the best for me!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Me too! I recently considered some for $37 that was half off for my DIL's shawl. When I figured out how much I would need for the shawl, even at half price it would have been over $200


----------



## mopgenorth

chrisjac said:


> I agree totally. A while back I scored nicely at Tuesday Morning with Ella Rae Superwash Merino. Originally priced at $19, I paid $3.99.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: My kind of shopper!


----------



## normancha

elliekluge said:


> You're not alone, believe me! Price frequently drives my choices. Fortunately, I have a massive stash already. Told Hubby that before I died, I was going to buy some Quivit and make myself something. Well, last Fall I bought one skein (1oz) for $80, which is a bargain price! (Hope you were sitting down when you read that) Anyway, the short scarf came out beautiful and I have no regrets on my once-in-a-lifetime purchase. Over the years I have learned to budget for some of the better yarns for special projects. Plymouth makes some nice mid-price yarns. I use my Red Heart, Caron, etc for mittens, afghans, etc. If I'm going to do a fisherman knit sweater, I invest more in the yarn.
> Investin a good "one skein" book and try some of the more costly yarns. It's good for the soul. Happy knitting!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dachsmom

I am fortunate that I can, on occasion, buy the $30 ball of yarn, but it has to be something really special for me to do that! I have used all types of yarns from Walmart to cashmere and have gotten enjoyment from them all. I will say there is something nice about knitting with cashmere...especially if I get it on sale. Could never afford a garment at full price!


----------



## Sherrie58

Thanks for the site info. Lovely yarn!


----------



## misellen

jmf6406 said:


> My sentiments exactly. Unless the recipient has no issues with hand wash, dry flat, and fuss with an item and will actually take the time to do so, why use hard to care for fibers? Most people I knit for want to throw it in the washer and dryer. Maybe I am just a low brow.


Save a seat for me in the low brow gallery. Even if I could afford those expensive yarns, I wouldn't really enjoy them because I would always worry about messing them up.

I am perfectly content with my low to mid priced yarn.


----------



## misellen

Nanknit said:


> I think it is more a case of what is relative than what is choice. I am on a pension so on any week, with careful budgeting, I will have $A150 left after paying for the roof over my head, my bills, saving for Christmas and for emergencies, paying for Health Insurance and medications etc. The left over money is for food, entertainment and my crafting indulgences. If I paid $30 for a ball of luxury yarn, that equates to 1/5th of my money.....If I had $600 that $30 would only be 1/20th. So it really comes down to what is RELATIVE to your income.....certainly not a CHOICE as Amyknits has stated.


Wall stated. What is cheap to one person can be expensive for the next person.


----------



## stitcheswarden10

Wow this is a hot topic! Here's what I ask myself: do I want a massive stash (rooms full etc.) or do I want a few skeins of very special yarn. I choose moderate to lovely yarn and maybe my choice is cheaper in the long run. &#128522;. Oh - I think I hear the darts whizzing by now.


----------



## misellen

WindingRoad said:


> And there in lies the real issue. I'm sure ALL OF US would love to knit with expensive, soft, lovely yarn. It isn't a choice for many because they don't have the money to spend.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yorkie1

mopgenorth said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: My kind of shopper!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jmf6406

WindingRoad said:


> Superwash Merino is washable and dryable. I do it often.


I will certainly consider this. Thanks!


----------



## jmf6406

Not 100% on topic but. . .I will bet that many of the KPers who are on limited budgets are some of the first to step up and knit for charity. Not that more well to do KPers don't charity knit. But I'm guessing those on limited incomes still eke out a bit for those less fortunate.


----------



## WindingRoad

jmf6406 said:


> Not 100% on topic but. . .I will bet that many of the KPers who are on limited budgets are some of the first to step up and knit for charity. Not that more well to do KPers don't charity knit. But I'm guessing those on limited incomes still eke out a bit for those less fortunate.


I bet they do too. They understand not having.


----------



## Sunnydaze

I certainly admire some of the expensive yarns but budget doesn't allow for it. I enjoy knitting with the less expensive ones and can knit for more people that way too.


----------



## knitnshirl

Okay, I have to admit it. I once paid almost $100 for one hank of yarn. Knitting with quivit (muskox yarn) is something I had always promised for myself, like a bucket list item.

I used it to make myself a lace cowl. And how lovely it is! Knitting it was like having spun clouds pass through my fingers.

About 99 percent of my knitting is for charity sale, mostly using clearance yarn and mill ends. I then donate the yarn, my time and every cent of the selling price to a non-profit long term care organization.

So I feel very comfortable with saving up for that one special ball of yarn, that one special project that I can keep for years.

To me it's not about your income. We're comfortable in retirement, but live frugally and have for years. I see people who live on lower/fixed income, but make different *choices* on how they spend their money.


----------



## tweeter

I can't either. I can't use any that wool or anything like you. I like the kinds of yarn you do


----------



## gypsysoul

WindingRoad said:


> It is a choice but most don't have the money. So it is no longer a choice. Do you see that? Do you suppose those who don't have the money wouldn't choose expensive yarn if they could. They can't therefore they have no choice.


I'm not sure I see it. I also use a lot of acrylic from KnitPicks. I WANT a new treadmill. A Bowflex, to be honest. They start around $2000. Can I afford it? Yes. Will I? No. I'll keep the old one until it dies and then see what comes next. I don't have a smart phone. Can I afford one and the stupid data plan? Yep. I choose to refuse. Unlimited talk and text for 2 lines is $60. I don't need data. I have wifi at home. In my opinion, a waste of money. As with cable Tv. We watch broadcast channels with our antenna. I'm not paying cable's prices. I'm still saying there are choices. I know folks who cannot afford a computer, but, use their smart phones as such and have $300 cell bills. Seriously?

I don't use expensive yarn very often. But, I HAVE used it. It is only for someone special, and a special occasion. 99% of my knitting is with acrylic. I don't use wool much. I'm not saying what anyone should use. Frankly, I don't care. My grandmother used Red Heart. The afghan she made me will outlive me.

But, I feel that most of us make choices on our spending EVERY DAY. I used to love to buy magazines. But, when I had two kids in college at the same time I quit. Now I think they are too expensive. I used to go to a gym. Now I have a second hand treadmill. And a car that is 8 years old. It's time for a new one. But, I'm cheap. I have my price range, I'm just not sure what will meet our needs in the future.

I remember when we were just married with one baby and one of my husband's customers had not paid us. I remember the amount $9000. 30 days went by, then 60, then coming up on 90. We called several times. We had very little coming in. I clearly remember trying to figure out how to buy groceries. And I skipped breakfast and lunch. I had to feed my husband and the baby. He finally called the man who initially called him about the job, and he paid us out of his pocket. It was very stressful. Back then, I couldn't have even afforded to knit. At all. I couldn't have afforded yarn or needles. And I don't know what retirement will be like.

But, no, I still feel every day we live we make choices. Yarn or whatever. You choose to comment on my post, and sort of take it out of context. I choose to reply.

To be honest, I have always been this way, and it drove my mom nuts. If I really, really, really wanted to knit something really nice for, say, my husband, I would not knit anything at all (unless I used my stash) until I saved the money for a small bit of high end yarn to make him something special, like maybe socks. Sort of like the Gift of the Maji.


----------



## riversong200

Not in my budget, but since I can't work with animal fibers I am rarely tempted with something in that range.


----------



## AmyKnits

For those knitters who THINK you don't have a choice regarding your yarn purchase.....

I posted this little sweater I knitted with some yarn I bought at Tuesday Morning. The yarn is 50% cotton/50% merino wool, IS machine washable and I picked it up for $3.00 per skein. (300 yards per skein). I wouldn't describe this yarn as "luxury", but the regular price is $14 per skein. (YES, less than $30, but this is the most recent "bargain" I have knitted.

I have never purchased Red Heart Super Saver yarn, but ON SALE at Joann's the same yardage of Red Heart Super Saver yarn is ALSO on SALE for $7.49. The regular price is $9.99. So.... Even on SALE... As I stated... I spend far less for "luxury" or "natural fibers" than you are spending for Red Heart Super Saver. You DO have a choice. If you love Red Heart or Caron or any of the other less expensive yarns, then enjoy!!! Just be aware that there are so MANY sources for a wide variety of yarns at great prices... If you CHOOSE, you CAN use luxury yarns for even LESS than what you are currently paying for RHSS.

http://www.joann.com/red-heart-super-saver-jumbo-yarn/zprd_10326692a.html#q=Red+heart+super+saver+&start=2

Caron Simple Soft is ON SALE at Joanns for $2.99/208 yards... Regular price $4.49. If you were to knit this sweater using Caron, you would need to spend $9.00. Still $3.00 more than my cotton/wool washable blend yarn....

http://www.joann.com/caron-simply-soft-yarn/prd23209.html

I am not going to argue with the small group of nasties who have taken over this thread... I posted this for those of you who THINK that there are not other options widely available for yarns of all types at prices LOWER than what you are paying for RHSS or Caron.... If you CHOOSE to shop around a bit...


----------



## WindingRoad

gypsysoul said:


> I'm not sure I see it. I also use a lot of acrylic from KnitPicks. I WANT a new treadmill. A Bowflex, to be honest. They start around $2000. Can I afford it? Yes. Will I? No. I'll keep the old one until it dies and then see what comes next. I don't have a smart phone. Can I afford one and the stupid data plan? Yep. I choose to refuse. Unlimited talk and text for 2 lines is $60. I don't need data. I have wifi at home. In my opinion, a waste of money. As with cable Tv. We watch broadcast channels with our antenna. I'm not paying cable's prices. I'm still saying there are choices. I know folks who cannot afford a computer, but, use their smart phones as such and have $300 cell bills. Seriously?
> 
> I don't use expensive yarn very often. But, I HAVE used it. It is only for someone special, and a special occasion. 99% of my knitting is with acrylic. I don't use wool much. I'm not saying what anyone should use. Frankly, I don't care. My grandmother used Red Heart. The afghan she made me will outlive me.
> 
> But, I feel that most of us make choices on our spending EVERY DAY. I used to love to buy magazines. But, when I had two kids in college at the same time I quit. Now I think they are too expensive. I used to go to a gym. Now I have a second hand treadmill. And a car that is 8 years old. It's time for a new one. But, I'm cheap. I have my price range, I'm just not sure what will meet our needs in the future.
> 
> I remember when we were just married with one baby and one of my husband's customers had not paid us. I remember the amount $9000. 30 days went by, then 60, then coming up on 90. We called several times. We had very little coming in. I clearly remember trying to figure out how to buy groceries. And I skipped breakfast and lunch. I had to feed my husband and the baby. He finally called the man who initially called him about the job, and he paid us out of his pocket. It was very stressful. Back then, I couldn't have even afforded to knit. At all. I couldn't have afforded yarn or needles. And I don't know what retirement will be like.
> 
> But, no, I still feel every day we live we make choices. Yarn or whatever. You choose to comment on my post, and sort of take it out of context. I choose to reply.
> 
> To be honest, I have always been this way, and it drove my mom nuts. If I really, really, really wanted to knit something really nice for, say, my husband, I would not knit anything at all (unless I used my stash) until I saved the money for a small bit of high end yarn to make him something special, like maybe socks. Sort of like the Gift of the Maji.


So you don't really have choices you just think you do. It's not really a choice when you don't even have enough money for food and medicine now is it?


----------



## WindingRoad

AmyKnits said:


> For those knitters who THINK you don't have a choice regarding your yarn purchase.....
> 
> I posted this little sweater I knitted with some yarn I bought at Tuesday Morning. The yarn is 50% cotton/50% merino wool, IS machine washable and I picked it up for $3.00 per skein. (300 yards per skein). I wouldn't describe this yarn as "luxury", but the regular price is $14 per skein. (YES, less than $30, but this is the most recent "bargain" I have knitted.
> 
> I have never purchased Red Heart Super Saver yarn, but ON SALE at Joann's the same yardage of Red Heart Super Saver yarn is ALSO on SALE for $7.49. The regular price is $9.99. So.... Even on SALE... As I stated... I spend far less for "luxury" or "natural fibers" than you are spending for Red Heart Super Saver. You DO have a choice. If you love Red Heart or Caron or any of the other less expensive yarns, then enjoy!!! Just be aware that there are so MANY sources for a wide variety of yarns at great prices... If you CHOOSE, you CAN use luxury yarns for even LESS than what you are currently paying for RHSS.
> 
> http://www.joann.com/red-heart-super-saver-jumbo-yarn/zprd_10326692a.html#q=Red+heart+super+saver+&start=2


And how do you suppose they would get to these sales? Some don't drive or have LYS. You just don't get it. Why do you continue to make a fool of yourself?


----------



## galaxycraft

Someone's edge is curling. :lol:

I thought we were still talking of $30+ skein of yarn?
Of course we look for the "bargains".
flip-flop, flip-flop.


----------



## gypsysoul

So, I'm bowing out of this post. But, to quote that one song;"Why you got to be so ruuude? " Who cares if people have a difference of opinion? Or more or less money? I'm out of here.


----------



## WindingRoad

galaxycraft said:


> Someone's edge is curling. :lol:
> 
> I thought we were still talking of $30+ skeins of yarn?
> Of course we look for the "bargains".
> flip-flop, flip-flop.


CYA...


----------



## WindingRoad

gypsysoul said:


> So, I'm bowing out of this post. But, to quote that one song;"Why you got to be so ruuude? " Who cares if people have a difference of opinion? Or more or less money? I'm out of here.


Because apathy is the biggest problem in the world. If rudeness had been directed at you or your friends what would you have done. WWJD?


----------



## gypsysoul

WindingRoad said:


> And how do you suppose they would get to these sales? Some don't drive or have LYS. You just don't get it. Why do you continue to make a fool of yourself?


Hey, thanx for pointing how I'm a fool. Some people with apparently no money are sitting on a COMPUTER with INTERNET and posting. I don't know what sales you are talking about, because I didn't mention any. I didn't have an LYS either, for years. I appreciate your kindness in calling me a fool. What a rude bunch here.


----------



## gypsysoul

Winding Road; how about you leave me alone.


----------



## books

AmyKnits said:


> For those knitters who THINK you don't have a choice regarding your yarn purchase.....
> 
> I posted this little sweater I knitted with some yarn I bought at Tuesday Morning. The yarn is 50% cotton/50% merino wool, IS machine washable and I picked it up for $3.00 per skein. (300 yards per skein). I wouldn't describe this yarn as "luxury", but the regular price is $14 per skein. (YES, less than $30, but this is the most recent "bargain" I have knitted.
> 
> I have never purchased Red Heart Super Saver yarn, but ON SALE at Joann's the same yardage of Red Heart Super Saver yarn is ALSO on SALE for $7.49. The regular price is $9.99. So.... Even on SALE... As I stated... I spend far less for "luxury" or "natural fibers" than you are spending for Red Heart Super Saver. You DO have a choice. If you love Red Heart or Caron or any of the other less expensive yarns, then enjoy!!! Just be aware that there are so MANY sources for a wide variety of yarns at great prices... If you CHOOSE, you CAN use luxury yarns for even LESS than what you are currently paying for RHSS.
> 
> http://www.joann.com/red-heart-super-saver-jumbo-yarn/zprd_10326692a.html#q=Red+heart+super+saver+&start=2
> 
> Caron Simple Soft is ON SALE at Joanns for $2.99/208 yards... Regular price $4.49. If you were to knit this sweater using Caron, you would need to spend $9.00. Still $3.00 more than my cotton/wool washable blend yarn....
> 
> http://www.joann.com/caron-simply-soft-yarn/prd23209.html
> 
> I am not going to argue with the small group of nasties who have taken over this thread... I posted this for those of you who THINK that there are not other options widely available for yarns of all types at prices LOWER than what you are paying for RHSS or Caron.... If you CHOOSE to shop around a bit...


You are beating a dead horse. You have made your point.


----------



## mopgenorth

AmyKnits said:


> For those knitters who THINK you don't have a choice regarding your yarn purchase.....
> 
> I posted this little sweater I knitted with some yarn I bought at Tuesday Morning. The yarn is 50% cotton/50% merino wool, IS machine washable and I picked it up for $3.00 per skein. (300 yards per skein). I wouldn't describe this yarn as "luxury", but the regular price is $14 per skein. (YES, less than $30, but this is the most recent "bargain" I have knitted.
> 
> I have never purchased Red Heart Super Saver yarn, but ON SALE at Joann's the same yardage of Red Heart Super Saver yarn is ALSO on SALE for $7.49. The regular price is $9.99. So.... Even on SALE... As I stated... I spend far less for "luxury" or "natural fibers" than you are spending for Red Heart Super Saver. You DO have a choice. If you love Red Heart or Caron or any of the other less expensive yarns, then enjoy!!! Just be aware that there are so MANY sources for a wide variety of yarns at great prices... If you CHOOSE, you CAN use luxury yarns for even LESS than what you are currently paying for RHSS.
> 
> http://www.joann.com/red-heart-super-saver-jumbo-yarn/zprd_10326692a.html#q=Red+heart+super+saver+&start=2
> 
> Caron Simple Soft is ON SALE at Joanns for $2.99/208 yards... Regular price $4.49. If you were to knit this sweater using Caron, you would need to spend $9.00. Still $3.00 more than my cotton/wool washable blend yarn....
> 
> http://www.joann.com/caron-simply-soft-yarn/prd23209.html
> 
> I am not going to argue with the small group of nasties who have taken over this thread... I posted this for those of you who THINK that there are not other options widely available for yarns of all types at prices LOWER than what you are paying for RHSS or Caron.... If you CHOOSE to shop around a bit...


Totally and completely missed the point...but that's what happens when you live in your own little fantasy world and everything is all about ME ME ME!


----------



## galaxycraft

gypsysoul said:


> Hey, thanx for pointing how I'm a fool. Some people with apparently no money are sitting on a COMPUTER with INTERNET and posting. I don't know what sales you are talking about, because I didn't mention any. I didn't have an LYS either, for years. I appreciate your kindness in calling me a fool. What a rude bunch here.


She wasn't calling you a fool.
Her post was quoting and answering Amyknit's post.


----------



## WindingRoad

gypsysoul said:


> Hey, thanx for pointing how I'm a fool. Some people with apparently no money are sitting on a COMPUTER with INTERNET and posting. I don't know what sales you are talking about, because I didn't mention any. I didn't have an LYS either, for years. I appreciate your kindness in calling me a fool. What a rude bunch here.


OH so the shoe doesn't fit so well on your foot. Interesting. BTW unless you are someone else. HMMM I didn't post to you about a sale. That was AmyKnits. I've had this computer for over 5 years do you suppose others have had their's longer maybe when they were still working or maybe a Christmas present. I have internet because I don't have cable or a TV.


----------



## gypsysoul

Hey, I'm new to this site. So nice to see how sweet and kind everyone is. I'm new, but, I won't be back.


----------



## WindingRoad

galaxycraft said:


> She wasn't calling you a fool.
> Her post was quoting and answering Amyknit's post.


Don't give me away. LOL


----------



## WindingRoad

gypsysoul said:


> Hey, I'm new to this site. So nice to see how sweet and kind everyone is. I'm new, but, I won't be back.


BUH BYE. Your loss. Kinda childish.


----------



## WindingRoad

gypsysoul said:


> Hey, I'm new to this site. So nice to see how sweet and kind everyone is. I'm new, but, I won't be back.


You're stuttering. Saying you're new twice in one post. No one's making you stay. You have a choice remember.


----------



## chardon62

I BUY WHAT I CAN AFFORD.


----------



## Shannon123

AmyKnits said:


> For those knitters who THINK you don't have a choice regarding your yarn purchase.....
> 
> I posted this little sweater I knitted with some yarn I bought at Tuesday Morning. The yarn is 50% cotton/50% merino wool, IS machine washable and I picked it up for $3.00 per skein. (300 yards per skein). I wouldn't describe this yarn as "luxury", but the regular price is $14 per skein. (YES, less than $30, but this is the most recent "bargain" I have knitted.
> 
> I have never purchased Red Heart Super Saver yarn, but ON SALE at Joann's the same yardage of Red Heart Super Saver yarn is ALSO on SALE for $7.49. The regular price is $9.99. So.... Even on SALE... As I stated... I spend far less for "luxury" or "natural fibers" than you are spending for Red Heart Super Saver. You DO have a choice. If you love Red Heart or Caron or any of the other less expensive yarns, then enjoy!!! Just be aware that there are so MANY sources for a wide variety of yarns at great prices... If you CHOOSE, you CAN use luxury yarns for even LESS than what you are currently paying for RHSS.
> 
> http://www.joann.com/red-heart-super-saver-jumbo-yarn/zprd_10326692a.html#q=Red+heart+super+saver+&start=2
> 
> Caron Simple Soft is ON SALE at Joanns for $2.99/208 yards... Regular price $4.49. If you were to knit this sweater using Caron, you would need to spend $9.00. Still $3.00 more than my cotton/wool washable blend yarn....
> 
> http://www.joann.com/caron-simply-soft-yarn/prd23209.html
> 
> I am not going to argue with the small group of nasties who have taken over this thread... I posted this for those of you who THINK that there are not other options widely available for yarns of all types at prices LOWER than what you are paying for RHSS or Caron.... If you CHOOSE to shop around a bit...


Well okay then. This was a much more relevant and informative post than your first.


----------



## sseidel

Pocahontas said:


> Red Heart received the 2015 Women's Choice Award for being America's most recommended yarn.
> http://www.redheart.com/learn/videos/red-heart-yarn-womens-choice-award


 :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad

Shannon123 said:


> Well okay then. This was a much more relevant and informative post than your first.


Except for the dig in the last paragraph. SSDD.


----------



## Shannon123

WindingRoad said:


> Except for the dig in the last paragraph. SSDD.


Right.


----------



## AmyKnits

WindingRoad said:


> And how do you suppose they would get to these sales? Some don't drive or have LYS. You just don't get it. Why do you continue to make a fool of yourself?


The EXACT same way they are getting their yarn presently..... Someone drives them, but online and have (free shipping on so many sites) delivered to their door, Goodwill.....


----------



## WindingRoad

AmyKnits said:


> The EXACT same way they are getting their yarn presently..... Someone drives them, but online and have (free shipping on so many sites) delivered to their door, Goodwill.....


We don't have a tuesday morning. Can you put me back on your DNR list.


----------



## galaxycraft

RH Super Saver Economy - $4.99 regular price - On sale $3.99
http://www.redheart.com/yarn/super-saver-economy
Solids 7oz. Others 5oz.
57 cents - 80 cents an oz. (using sale price)

RH Super Saver Jumbo - Regular price $8.99 - On sale $8.39
http://www.redheart.com/yarn/super-saver-jumbo
Solids - 14oz Multis 10oz.
60 cents - 84 cents an oz. (using sale price)

So I guess one pays more for the Jumbo just to save on ends to weave in. :?


----------



## WindingRoad

galaxycraft said:


> RH Super Saver Economy - $4.99 regular price - On sale $3.99
> http://www.redheart.com/yarn/super-saver-economy
> Solids 7oz. Others 5oz.
> 57 cents - 80 cents an oz. (using sale price)
> 
> RH Super Saver Jumbo - Regular price $8.99 - On sale $8.39
> http://www.redheart.com/yarn/super-saver-jumbo
> Solids - 14oz Multis 10oz.
> 60 cents - 84 cents an oz. (using sale price)
> 
> So I guess one pays more for the Jumbo just to save on ends to weave in. :?


Ha I knew you were good for something. JK......


----------



## galaxycraft

WindingRoad said:


> Ha I knew you were good for something. JK......


 :thumbup:


----------



## misellen

WindingRoad said:


> I'm sweating trying to explain and it's not even hot here. EEEEEEEEEE.


Windy, you're wasting your time and effort. The people you are trying to convince simply refuse to understand. (Or at least refuse to admit that they understand).

But carry on. I am enjoying it immensely. :lol: :lol:


----------



## misellen

WindingRoad said:


> Ummmm I did that's why I'm still here. Who's the guy she's hugging on BTW? Inquiring ( albeit simple minds LOL get it) want to know.


You're not the only one curious about him.


----------



## WindingRoad

misellen said:


> Windy, you're wasting your time and effort. The people you are trying to convince simply refuse to understand. (Or at least refuse to admit that they understand).
> 
> But carry on. I am enjoying it immensely. :lol: :lol:


HURMPH. is that how you spell it. I'm like a mother tiger. I hate it when someone high and mighty picks on an underdog. And I don't mean underdog in a bad way. I was the underdog as a kid and vowed I wouldn't let others treat my friends or family that way.


----------



## WindingRoad

misellen said:


> You're not the only one curious about him.


HMMMMMM a colleague perhaps?


----------



## books

WindingRoad said:


> HURMPH. is that how you spell it. I'm like a mother tiger. I hate it when someone high and mighty picks on an underdog. And I don't mean underdog in a bad way. I was the underdog as a kid and vowed I wouldn't let others treat my friends or family that way.


I have that tendency, too. But sometimes it's like bashing your head against walls. Some people just have an arrogance that you can't reason with.


----------



## WindingRoad

books said:


> I have that tendency, too. But sometimes it's like bashing your head against walls. Some people just have an arrogance that you can't reason with.


And so do I. I detest apathy.


----------



## mopgenorth

misellen said:


> Windy, you're wasting your time and effort. The people you are trying to convince simply refuse to understand. (Or at least refuse to admit that they understand).
> 
> But carry on. I am enjoying it immensely. :lol: :lol:


So true - you can't win with last worders WR, especially when they are unable to grasp the concept and as such remain clueless. But, alas, they dig in their heels and they just can't let it go...(even after they said they would). Generally speaking there are eight types of last worders...however, some seem to fit in multiple categories...

arrogant know-it-alls
dense
stubborn
intoxicated (high on their own self-righteousness)
excited/manic
always needing to be right (or worse, convinced they already are)
consensus-driven
conversation hogs


----------



## galaxycraft

books said:


> I have that tendency, too. But sometimes it's like bashing your head against walls. Some people just have an arrogance that you can't reason with.


Especially when this song and dance has played many times before.:roll: :?


----------



## WindingRoad

galaxycraft said:


> Especially when this song and dance has played many times before.:roll: :?


I pick #3 from mopgenorth's list and damn proud of it. LOL


----------



## mopgenorth

WindingRoad said:


> I pick #3 from mopgenorth's list and damn proud of it. LOL


I didn't mean YOU...


----------



## galaxycraft

mopgenorth said:


> I didn't mean YOU...


I didn't mean her either, but I too can be #3 when needed. ;-)


----------



## WindingRoad

mopgenorth said:


> I didn't mean YOU...


I know,,, doesn't mean I can't be one or all to them. Just in a very sweet way. LOL


----------



## mopgenorth

WindingRoad said:


> I know,,, doesn't mean I can't be one or all to them. Just in a very sweet way. LOL


 ;-)

well in that case... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Laujob

I think I can relate to all of you in your relative choices! In my old age, I can finally afford to buy what I want to buy. I am rather conservative in most of my spending, because most of my life was spent in finagling my budget to feed and clothe my children. Still was able to afford materials to knit, crochet, and sew! It IS an individual choice (even if sometimes stringent) how we manage to feed our creative selves!


----------



## misellen

WindingRoad said:


> HURMPH. is that how you spell it. I'm like a mother tiger. I hate it when someone high and mighty picks on an underdog. And I don't mean underdog in a bad way. I was the underdog as a kid and vowed I wouldn't let others treat my friends or family that way.


Good for you (but in this case -----) :lol:


----------



## maggie20736

I love knitting with expensive yarns! I also look for sales on Craftsy and rarely purchase yarn that is not on sale. When I am spending hours and hours knitting a beautiful sweater I cannot bring myself to use cheap yarns. Natural fibers just feel so much better! There are some great synthetics out there, especially for knitting up baby clothing, new Mom's don't have time to hand wash sweaters. I also knit a lot of sweaters for my dogs and use synthetics on their sweaters so I can throw them in the wash.


----------



## mopgenorth

Laujob said:


> I think I can relate to all of you in your relative choices! In my old age, I can finally afford to buy what I want to buy. I am rather conservative in most of my spending, because most of my life was spent in finagling my budget to feed and clothe my children. Still was able to afford materials to knit, crochet, and sew! It IS an individual choice (even if sometimes stringent) how we manage to feed our creative selves!


I think the underlying issue throughout this thread is when someone describes their life and how it is difficult for them to just buy yarn let alone luxury expensive yarn, only to be told "You're wrong, you do have a choice, you can have expensive yarn too if you just do like I do..." AND if you do like I do you can have a waistline too!!!

The original question was about spending $30 on a skein of yarn and do people really do that and if so who and why - i.e. is it worth it? When someone says "well no, I can't - I'd like to be able to spend $30 for a skein of yarn, but I can't...and someone proceeds to rant about how of course you can, it's as simple as not having steak for dinner or not getting your nails done, that isn't being helpful or kind. It's the epitome of arrogance and it's hurtful to make those kinds of proclamations.

It's true that sometimes all it takes is a little creative budgeting...but sometimes there just isn't anything there to budget and that is a concept that someone with a golden goose doesn't understand - she never has and she never will.


----------



## WindingRoad

mopgenorth said:


> I think the underlying issue throughout this thread is when someone describes their life and how it is difficult for them to just buy yarn let alone luxury expensive yarn, only to be told "You're wrong, you do have a choice, you can have expensive yarn too if you just do like I do..."
> 
> The original question was about spending $30 on a skein of yarn and do people really do that and if so who and why - i.e. is it worth it? When someone says "well no, I can't - I'd like to be able to spend $30 for a skein of yarn, but I can't...and someone proceeds to rant about how of course you can, it's as simple as not having steak for dinner or not getting your nails done, that isn't being helpful or kind. It's the epitome of arrogance and it's hurtful to make those kinds of proclamations.
> 
> It's true that sometimes all it takes is a little creative budgeting...but sometimes there just isn't anything there to budget and that is a concept that someone with a golden goose doesn't understand.


Perfect explanation.


----------



## flamingo

To answer your question, I am able to buy quality yarn that looks nice, feels nice and knits nice. ask the same question, Why do people shop at expensive clothing or shoe stores? I'm able to and I do, so don't criticize those who choose to knit with quality stuff just because you can't. Enjoy knitting and not what others can or cannot do.


----------



## chrisjac

I am one of the little nasties telling you that I shop at Tuesday Morning,(lucky to have one close by). One of the important things to know about Tuesday Morning, you NEVER get more than 5 skeins of the same brand/color, etc. Lucky you, you have enough for a little sweater. Impossible to buy enough for any big projects like a blanket, adult sweater. 
You seem to be caught up on "choice" Yes my choice is to pay bills, buy food,enjoy my hobby with yarn I can afford and what's left over,I have to save for taxes on my house. With no husband (passed away),I do this on my own. Please don't patronize those who are not blessed as you.


AmyKnits said:


> For those knitters who THINK you don't have a choice regarding your yarn purchase.....
> 
> I posted this little sweater I knitted with some yarn I bought at Tuesday Morning. The yarn is 50% cotton/50% merino wool, IS machine washable and I picked it up for $3.00 per skein. (300 yards per skein). I wouldn't describe this yarn as "luxury", but the regular price is $14 per skein. (YES, less than $30, but this is the most recent "bargain" I have knitted.
> 
> I have never purchased Red Heart Super Saver yarn, but ON SALE at Joann's the same yardage of Red Heart Super Saver yarn is ALSO on SALE for $7.49. The regular price is $9.99. So.... Even on SALE... As I stated... I spend far less for "luxury" or "natural fibers" than you are spending for Red Heart Super Saver. You DO have a choice. If you love Red Heart or Caron or any of the other less expensive yarns, then enjoy!!! Just be aware that there are so MANY sources for a wide variety of yarns at great prices... If you CHOOSE, you CAN use luxury yarns for even LESS than what you are currently paying for RHSS.
> 
> http://www.joann.com/red-heart-super-saver-jumbo-yarn/zprd_10326692a.html#q=Red+heart+super+saver+&start=2
> 
> Caron Simple Soft is ON SALE at Joanns for $2.99/208 yards... Regular price $4.49. If you were to knit this sweater using Caron, you would need to spend $9.00. Still $3.00 more than my cotton/wool washable blend yarn....
> 
> http://www.joann.com/caron-simply-soft-yarn/prd23209.html
> 
> I am not going to argue with the small group of nasties who have taken over this thread... I posted this for those of you who THINK that there are not other options widely available for yarns of all types at prices LOWER than what you are paying for RHSS or Caron.... If you CHOOSE to shop around a bit...


----------



## mopgenorth

flamingo said:


> To answer your question, I am able to buy quality yarn that looks nice, feels nice and knits nice. ask the same question, Why do people shop at expensive clothing or shoe stores? I'm able to and I do, so don't criticize those who choose to knit with quality stuff just because you can't. Enjoy knitting and not what others can or cannot do.


Again, I don't think anyone was criticizing anyone for being able to afford and buy nice things. The issue is being criticized for saying "I would love to have nice things, but I can't afford it". It really just goes back to Maslow's Hierarchy of Needs. One must satisfy the basic needs in life before progressing on to a higher level. If the basics aren't met, then the discussion of more is futile. Some seem to be of the opinion that you can skip that and go straight to the yarn if you so "choose".


----------



## WindingRoad

chrisjac said:


> I am one of the little nasties telling you that I shop at Tuesday Morning,(lucky to have one close by). One of the important things to know about Tuesday Morning, you NEVER get more than 5 skeins of the same brand/color, etc. Lucky you, you have enough for a little sweater. Impossible to buy enough for any big projects like a blanket, adult sweater.
> You seem to be caught up on "choice" Yes my choice is to pay bills, buy food,enjoy my hobby with yarn I can afford and what's left over,I have to save for taxes on my house. With no husband (passed away),I do this on my own. Please don't patronize those who are not blessed as you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad

flamingo said:


> To answer your question, I am able to buy quality yarn that looks nice, feels nice and knits nice. ask the same question, Why do people shop at expensive clothing or shoe stores? I'm able to and I do, so don't criticize those who choose to knit with quality stuff just because you can't. Enjoy knitting and not what others can or cannot do.


To whom are you replying. Makes it difficult to understand you when we don't know who you are addressing.


----------



## maggie20736

I agree with you, I love gorgeous yarns! I think my time is way too valuable to knit with cheap synthetic yarns. Wow, some people are really snarky on this forum! I always feel bad when I see someone knitting something beautiful with cheap yarn!


----------



## galaxycraft

maggie20736 said:


> I agree with you, I love gorgeous yarns! I think my time is way too valuable to knit with cheap synthetic yarns. Wow, some people are really snarky on this forum!
> I always feel bad when I see someone knitting something beautiful with cheap yarn!


Why do you feel bad? We don't.

This beautiful afghan is made with RH Super Saver.
http://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=21741

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## WindingRoad

maggie20736 said:


> I agree with you, I love gorgeous yarns! I think my time is way too valuable to knit with cheap synthetic yarns. Wow, some people are really snarky on this forum! I always feel bad when I see someone knitting something beautiful with cheap yarn!


Do you feel bad when people live in run down homes?


----------



## patocenizo

And how about buying tickets to a baseball or basketball or football game plus food and refreshements, not including beer and nuts!! Talk about an expense!


NellieKnitter said:


> Well said! For most people, we have a choice on how we live and spend our money. It does not take many trips to McDonalds for hamburger, large fries and coke to amount to $30.


----------



## maggie20736

I agree, I went to a knitting circle at my public library and was totally freaked out by most of the ladies there who were knitting or crocheting with horrible yarn in garish colors. Left early and never went back! I love knitting and won' t waste my time using cheap yarn.


----------



## WindingRoad

galaxycraft said:


> Why do you feel bad? We don't.
> 
> This beautiful afghan is made with RH Super Saver.
> http://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=21741
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


Tree huggers.


----------



## mopgenorth

maggie20736 said:


> I agree, I went to a knitting circle at my public library and was totally freaked out by most of the ladies there who were knitting or crocheting with horrible yarn in garish colors. Left early and never went back! I love knitting and won' t waste my time using cheap yarn.


WOW! she trumped the Queen! Never thought I'd see that day!


----------



## WindingRoad

patocenizo said:


> And how about buying tickets to a baseball or basketball or football game plus food and refreshements, not including beer and nuts!! Talk about an expense!


Really, I don't see many of the 75 plus club spending that kind of money on those things.


----------



## WindingRoad

mopgenorth said:


> WOW! she trumped the Queen! Never thought I'd see that day!


Silver spoons seem to rule.


----------



## Beachkc

This thread reminds me of my favorite book A Confederacy Of Dunces by John Kennedy Toole.


----------



## justinjared

not alone, me too. retired and cannot afford expensive yarns. I enjoy knitting with any yarn


----------



## mopgenorth

Beachkc said:


> This thread reminds me of my favorite book A Confederacy Of Dunces by John Kennedy Toole.


bad mojo! ;-)


----------



## galaxycraft

Jun 25, 15 17:24


maggie20736 said:


> I love knitting with expensive yarns! I also look for sales on Craftsy and rarely purchase yarn that is not on sale.
> When I am spending hours and hours knitting a beautiful sweater I cannot bring myself to use cheap yarns. Natural fibers just feel so much better!
> There are some great synthetics out there, especially for knitting up baby clothing, new Mom's don't have time to hand wash sweaters.
> I also knit a lot of sweaters for my dogs and use synthetics on their sweaters so I can throw them in the wash.


Jun 25, 15 17:45


maggie20736 said:


> I agree with you, I love gorgeous yarns!
> I think my time is way too valuable to knit with cheap synthetic yarns.
> Wow, some people are really snarky on this forum!
> I always feel bad when I see someone knitting something beautiful with cheap yarn!


Jun 25, 15 17:51


maggie20736 said:


> I agree, I went to a knitting circle at my public library and was totally freaked out by most of the ladies there who were knitting or crocheting with horrible yarn in garish colors.
> Left early and never went back!
> I love knitting and won' t waste my time using cheap yarn.


Hmmmmm ....


----------



## WindingRoad

galaxycraft said:


> Jun 25, 15 17:24
> 
> Hmmmmm ....


prima donna come to mind. I bet she puts her pants on the same way we do ... one leg at a time. What do you think. And to think she lowered herself to knit at the library of all places. OMG the horrors of it. Where is Maxine when we need her. LOL Whoa the Public Library oh my.


----------



## mopgenorth

galaxycraft said:


> Jun 25, 15 17:24
> 
> Hmmmmm ....


I know! I'm speechless and that doesn't happen very often!


----------



## WindingRoad

mopgenorth said:


> I know! I'm speechless and that doesn't happen very often!


I wonder does her SS???? LOL

Maybe I should make this scarf for her and give it to her for Christmas

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/monster-tooth-scarf

Oh wait how gauche of me. It's a free pattern.


----------



## patocenizo

You would be surprised.


WindingRoad said:


> Really, I don't see many of the 75 plus club spending that kind of money on those things.


----------



## misellen

maggie20736 said:


> I agree, I went to a knitting circle at my public library and was totally freaked out by most of the ladies there who were knitting or crocheting with horrible yarn in garish colors. Left early and never went back! I love knitting and won' t waste my time using cheap yarn.


And with your attitude, I am sure you were not missed.


----------



## misellen

mopgenorth said:


> WOW! she trumped the Queen! Never thought I'd see that day!


 :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad

patocenizo said:


> You would be surprised.


I sure would. Many of these ladies don't have that much money. Maybe if you got off your horse and got to know them better you'd realize that.


----------



## WindingRoad

misellen said:


> And with your attitude, I am sure you were not missed.


I wonder how she sat on a chair that some bum had sat on before to keep warm for a bit.


----------



## misellen

WindingRoad said:


> I wonder how she sat on a chair that some bum had sat on before to keep warm for a bit.


I belong to a group that meets at the local library, Some of us use acrylic from Hobby Lobby and others use the finest hand dyed yarns. But there is not a yarn snob among us. Someone with "attitude" would not be welcome.


----------



## MommaCrochet

Galazycraft, I agree, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and that's a lovely afghan! I see so many beautiful creations knitted or crocheted with ALL types of yarn and a variety brands! As long as the person making the item is content with the fiber, how it handles, and the end result, who are we to judge?


----------



## chrisjac

I love beautiful yarns as well. I made this for my daughter with Lion Brand Fisherman's Yarn, 100% wool, not the most expensive. 
The green Aran was made with Lion Brand Wool Ease because my son is one to throw sweaters in the washing machine.
The third is made with Vanna White as it was made for a young child whose mother doesn't have time to wash woolies by hand.
Don't feel bad, no one here does.



maggie20736 said:


> I agree with you, I love gorgeous yarns! I think my time is way too valuable to knit with cheap synthetic yarns. Wow, some people are really snarky on this forum! I always feel bad when I see someone knitting something beautiful with cheap yarn!


----------



## Beachkc

chrisjac said:


> I love beautiful yarns as well. I made this for my daughter with Lion Brand Fisherman's Yarn, 100% wool, not the most expensive.
> The green Aran was made with Lion Brand Wool Ease because my son is one to throw sweaters in the washing machine.
> The third is made with Vanna White as it was made for a young child whose mother doesn't have time to wash woolies by hand.
> Don't feel bad, no one here does.


Beautiful sweaters. beautiful knitting.


----------



## cspaen34

Beautiful knitting chrisjac! Nice selection of colors and yarns.


----------



## Shannon123

Chrisjac: Beautiful examples of talent and skill and done with yarn to fit the budget!


----------



## chrisjac

Thank you all, I keep my family nice and warm .


----------



## Shannon123

maggie20736 said:


> I agree, I went to a knitting circle at my public library and was totally freaked out by most of the ladies there who were knitting or crocheting with horrible yarn in garish colors. Left early and never went back! I love knitting and won' t waste my time using cheap yarn.


Are you for real? What if I told you that I feel bad for you, you poor poor thing, having to step foot in a public library?
Why would anyone read a USED book when they can buy a brand new one?
Pffft!


----------



## gypsysoul

WindingRoad said:


> You're stuttering. Saying you're new twice in one post. No one's making you stay. You have a choice remember.


Wow. Do comment on people who really stutter? No, I don't intend to stay. I have never met such an ugly excuse for a person in my life. You are a miserable, hateful person. You are judgemental and shallow. I do have a choice not to stay, and, I intend to exercise it. Yes, because of you. I sincerely hope that makes you happy. Because it makes me happy. How do you live with all that negativity inside you? You alone have taught me a great lesson. I have learned that there is no hope for humankind. They are mostly all shallow, mean people who only feel good when they are berating someone else. You are indeed the poster child for human waste. Do you kiss anyone with that mouth? Are you loved? Enjoy your black heart. You have no idea what your words could do to someone. You are truly a bully and you are verbally abusive. In short, madam, you suck.


----------



## WindingRoad

gypsysoul said:


> Wow. Do comment on people who really stutter? No, I don't intend to stay. I have never met such an ugly excuse for a person in my life. You are a miserable, hateful person. You are judgemental and shallow. I do have a choice not to stay, and, I intend to exercise it. Yes, because of you. I sincerely hope that makes you happy. Because it makes me happy. How do you live with all that negativity inside you? You alone have taught me a great lesson. I have learned that there is no hope for humankind. They are mostly all shallow, mean people who only feel good when they are berating someone else. You are indeed the poster child for human waste. Do you kiss anyone with that mouth? Are you loved? Enjoy your black heart. You have no idea what your words could do to someone. You are truly a bully and you are verbally abusive. In short, madam, you suck.


You must have me confused with someone who cares what you think. Buh Bye AGAIN. Glad you clarified your reasons.


----------



## cah

gypsysoul said:


> Wow. Do comment on people who really stutter? No, I don't intend to stay. I have never met such an ugly excuse for a person in my life. You are a miserable, hateful person. You are judgemental and shallow. I do have a choice not to stay, and, I intend to exercise it. Yes, because of you. I sincerely hope that makes you happy. Because it makes me happy. How do you live with all that negativity inside you? You alone have taught me a great lesson. I have learned that there is no hope for humankind. They are mostly all shallow, mean people who only feel good when they are berating someone else. You are indeed the poster child for human waste. Do you kiss anyone with that mouth? Are you loved? Enjoy your black heart. You have no idea what your words could do to someone. You are truly a bully and you are verbally abusive. In short, madam, you suck.


You're wrong to make such a snap judgement. I talked with WindingRoad through a few private messages. She can be kind, understanding, and generous. You're seeing her all fired up right now and with good reason. Stick around and you may be lucky enough to see the side of her that I did.


----------



## WindingRoad

cah said:


> You're wrong to make such a snap judgement. I talked with WindingRoad through a few private messages. She can be kind, understanding, and generous. You're seeing her all fired up right now and with good reason. Stick around and you may be lucky enough to see the side of her that I did.


I won't allow people to put others down. And that's what several have done here. And I will challenge them. As for leaving that's their choice. As if I am the whole forum. Hardly there's Galaxy ya know.


----------



## mopgenorth

CJ - your sweaters are gorgeous! Cutie pie model there too!


----------



## mopgenorth

WindingRoad said:


> I won't allow people to put others down. And that's what several have done here. And I will challenge them. As for leaving that's their choice. As if I am the whole forum. Hardly there's Galaxy ya know.


hey- what am I? chopped liver??? :-D


----------



## WindingRoad

mopgenorth said:


> hey- what am I? chopped liver??? :-D


Pretty much. What did you expect from an ogre.


----------



## mopgenorth

WindingRoad said:


> Pretty much. What did you expect from an ogre.


I'll take it!


----------



## WindingRoad

mopgenorth said:


> I'll take it!


And like it unlike others. OMG.


----------



## mopgenorth

no wonder I'm cranky - it's 111 degrees this afternoon


----------



## Hands2Help

Beachkc said:


> Resentment is killing this site for me. Good grief! I am surprised how fast some people pull out their stingers when someone expresses their pleasure of knitting with really nice yarns. Not every garment I make can be out of expensive yarn, but there is certainly room for some. Thank God there is a market for luxury yarns, otherwise we would forever be stuck with acrylic.
> 
> I think I will have a piece of cake.


 :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup: Amen! Amen! Couldn't have said it better!


----------



## WindingRoad

Hands2Help said:


> :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup: Amen! Amen! Couldn't have said it better!


So you're for dissing the poor? I see.


----------



## Fiona3

galaxycraft said:


> I would say - IMO - that at least 50% of the world population can not afford that price on a continuous basis.
> I have yet to pay that price, and I don't think I ever will.
> Fiber content of those higher end yarns doesn't thrill me at all; nor peak my interest.
> 
> $$$$$ does not always mean the best.


I agree wholeheartedly!!!!

Fiona. 👍👍👍


----------



## fortunate1

carhar said:


> ((Most of my yarn is gfted.......why are you so defensive, I said I was not putting anyone down, just my feelings....calm down and breath..I am happy you can live the lifestyle you do..just not for all.. We all have different priorities)) ETC.....................................
> 
> No wonder she is in hiding!


Really.. Hiding?? Just because I do not list where I live?? OK..here if that is what you think...

I live in a wonderful town in a beautiful river setting..outside of Medford Oregon. My..home is very humble..but paid for, as is my truck, I owe no one a dime,except monthly living expenses. I was a single mom, raised two children alone..there father died at the ripe old age of 25.

At one point we lived in my car, a safe place to park was a luxery... I worked my tail off to get a home for them! I swore then that I would never be homeless again. I still bust my butt everyday..So forgive me if things are not as important as helping someone else down on their luck...not a choice to be homeless..being homeless was not my priority, I lost it I could not make rent when husband died...until you have lived my life..do not judge me or my priorities....

Yes..my children are college graduates.my oldest GC are in college now,I help them too..those are my priorities...

If I choose to give 400.00 to help keep a roof over someone's head, or buy 100.00 in groceries to help feed someone's family, or pass sandwiches and juice to the homeless in the park rather than buy expensive yarn..it is my choice..just as it is someone else's to spend their money as they want. 
Why does that bother you or anyone?? My conscious guides me..so..there you go..if you need to know more of my personal info..just let me know.. Nothing to hide here.. Just thought it was... None of your business.. Collective none..not personal none..

Shine on..this is your problem not mine...so .you own it..😀😁
..


----------



## maggie20736

Love your thoughts on good yarn! I agree good yarn is worth knitting!!


----------



## RV living

The most I have paid was $48, but when I calculated the cost per yard it wasn't very much because that particular hank had 2500 yards. That hand dyed, rayon yarn was actually cheaper than if I'd bought Red Heart and was much nicer to knit with.


----------



## Hands2Help

See message below


----------



## MommaCrochet

Could not agree more, Hands2Help!


----------



## CarolBest

I don't want anything that says "Wash by hand and dry flat" Ugh, horrors :twisted: :evil: This is my personal preference. I am too lazy to wash anything by hand and I don't have a flat area big enough to lay anything larger than a washcloth.


----------



## Hands2Help

WindingRoad said:


> So you're for dissing the poor? I see.


OMG! I AM poor! I AM a senior! I AM living on a fixed LOW monthly income! In my lifetime, I have lived on BOTH sides of the financial spectrum. Why should ANY of US care about how much ANYONE ELSE pays for a skein of yarn! That is THEIR personal choice! Be happy with what YOU can afford! I personally applaud the fact that OTHERS can afford more! I'm really happy for them! More power to them! There has been over 25 pages of this nonsense now! The childlike pettiness and jealousy that I read here makes me very sad, and it is definitely beneath the integrity of all involved....or should be. We all need to 'live & let live" and end the 'bully pulpit' lectures! I say LESS DRAMA & MORE PATTERNS PLEASE!


----------



## chrisjac

Amen.



Hands2Help said:


> OMG! I AM poor! I AM a senior! I AM living on a fixed LOW monthly income! In my lifetime, I have lived on BOTH sides of the financial spectrum. Why should ANY of US care about how much ANYONE ELSE pays for a skein of yarn! That is THEIR personal choice! Be happy with what YOU can afford! I personally applaud the fact that OTHERS can afford more! I'm really happy for them! More power to them! There has been over 25 pages of this nonsense now! The childlike pettiness and jealousy that I read here makes me very sad, and it is definitely beneath the integrity of all involved....or should be. We all need to 'live & let live" and end the 'bully pulpit' lectures! I say LESS DRAMA & MORE PATTERNS PLEASE!


----------



## galaxycraft

One analyzes us as being Resentful towards others who can purchase the high end yarns (with others agreeing).
No one said that, nor implied that.
Resenting the statements being made (yes) - that if we lived our lives the way they did, we could afford it too.
And then refuses to acknowledge the facts of life of others outside of their own back yard.

Now another analyzes us as being Jealous.
Oh please. :roll: 
Jealousy? No one said that, nor implied it.
More power to the people who can afford the luxury.

Some (apparently) do not know the history of an actor in this play.
The arrogant and condescending remarks always get uttered by this actor.
When the replies start coming in, the editing begins and back stepping in further posts.


----------



## maomac

Hands2Help said:


> OMG! I AM poor! I AM a senior! I AM living on a fixed LOW monthly income! In my lifetime, I have lived on BOTH sides of the financial spectrum. Why should ANY of US care about how much ANYONE ELSE pays for a skein of yarn! That is THEIR personal choice! Be happy with what YOU can afford! I personally applaud the fact that OTHERS can afford more! I'm really happy for them! More power to them! There has been over 25 pages of this nonsense now! The childlike pettiness and jealousy that I read here makes me very sad, and it is definitely beneath the integrity of all involved....or should be. We all need to 'live & let live" and end the 'bully pulpit' lectures! I say LESS DRAMA & MORE PATTERNS PLEASE!


I thought the purpose of this forum was to support/help one another. Can we please stick to that idea? If you go back and look at the original post, spending $30 is a "crazy idea". Why was that phrase necessary? I would doubt this is the first time the poster has encountered the concept of "expensive yarn." Could it have not been asked more in a more civil way? Something like - "I saw some Ravelry PodCasts where people spent $30 for a skein of yarn. That is too high a price for me and my budget. Am I alone?" Could there have not been simple responses of - "not in my budget either" or "yes, for a special project." There appear to be rampant animosities among some of the members which go way beyond what each pays for a skein of yarn. I would hate to see what would happen if these members ever got together in person - it would probably be an incident that we would see on the nightly news. Is it the anonymity of the Internet which is breeding this? Why is every comment made viewed as an insult? Why is the response to lash out? I may not have a "choice" as far as my budget, but I do have a "choice" as to how I conduct myself as a human being.


----------



## fortunate1

fortunate1 said:


> Really.. Hiding?? Just because I do not list where I live?? OK..here if that is what you think...
> 
> I live in a wonderful town in a beautiful river setting..outside of Medford Oregon. My..home is very humble..but paid for, as is my truck, I owe no one a dime,except monthly living expenses. I was a single mom, raised two children alone..there father died at the ripe old age of 25.
> 
> At one point we lived in my car, a safe place to park was a luxery... I worked my tail off to get a home for them! I swore then that I would never be homeless again. I still bust my butt everyday..So forgive me if things are not as important as helping someone else down on their luck...not a choice to be homeless..being homeless was not my priority, I lost it I could not make rent when husband died...until you have lived my life..do not judge me or my priorities....
> 
> Yes..my children are college graduates.my oldest GC are in college now,I help them too..those are my priorities...
> 
> If I choose to give 400.00 to help keep a roof over someone's head, or buy 100.00 in groceries to help feed someone's family, or pass sandwiches and juice to the homeless in the park rather than buy expensive yarn..it is my choice..just as it is someone else's to spend their money as they want.
> Why does that bother you or anyone?? My conscious guides me..so..there you go..if you need to know more of my personal info..just let me know.. Nothing to hide here.. Just thought it was... None of your business.. Collective none..not personal none..
> 
> Shine on..this is your problem not mine...so .you own it..😀😁
> ..


I let you get under my skin..my problem...
I have to clarify, I said if, do not have the money to give 400.00 to help..but if I did..that is what I would choose to do..what 
I am trying to say..is my priorities.. are not yours..but mine..just as others have different priorities... Or choices..

No one chooses to be poor..or chooses to live pay check to paycheck..does anyone really believe if we all could choose our financial situation we would choose to live hand to mouth..I hope not..I know I would choose to have some breathing room..and a little vacation would be nice...just be happy.. Whatever your lifestyle...your income.. Just be happy...that is the greatest gift you can give yourself..happiness...simple🐸


----------



## Laujob

There will always be someone who really doesn't see the relevance of another's point of view... especially when that person is somewhat 'privileged. I say "somewhat" because often there is a balancing having a lack in another way. My mother was poor most of her life and sometimes felt a little intimidated by others who threw their weight around (not that she would have admitted it!) I can still see her looking down her nose at those she thought were over-bearing. Really taught me that I ought not to even consider others' opinions.


----------



## galaxycraft

fortunate1 said:


> No one chooses to be poor..or chooses to live pay check to paycheck..does anyone really believe if we all could choose our financial situation we would choose to live hand to mouth..I hope not..I know I would choose to have some breathing room..and a little vacation would be nice...just be happy.. Whatever your lifestyle...your income.. Just be happy...that is the greatest gift you can give yourself..happiness...simple🐸


Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## k.ryan0511

WindingRoad said:


> I won't allow people to put others down. And that's what several have done here. And I will challenge them. As for leaving that's their choice. As if I am the whole forum. Hardly there's Galaxy ya know.


Are you serious, you have put down several people in this thread, and I am sorry, but using the defense of others as an excuse shows your true character. Agree to disagree and move on. That goes for everyone!


----------



## WindingRoad

k.ryan0511 said:


> Are you serious, you have put down several people in this thread, and I am sorry, but using the defense of others as an excuse shows your true character. Agree to disagree and move on. That goes for everyone!


Who said you have to read this thread. That's your choice. Don't blame your choice on me. As has been said before one of the peeps here is always putting others down. If that's alright with you so be. It's not with me. My choice.


----------



## WindingRoad

k.ryan0511 said:


> Are you serious, you have put down several people in this thread, and I am sorry, but using the defense of others as an excuse shows your true character. Agree to disagree and move on. That goes for everyone!


Who died and left you boss here? How dare you tell us what to do. Talk about the kettle calling the pot black or is it the other way around.


----------



## flamingo

That may not have been the intent, but it certainly came across that way after reading the first sentence of the original post. Maybe the original post could have come across a less reverse elitist and it wouldn't have gotten the response it did. I was offended.


----------



## sapodedo

I know exactly what you mean. However, for my birthday I did purchase some cashmere yarn. I have enjoyed working with it -- it is very soft and reminds me of my birthday party. But, my favorite yarns come from KnitPicks. So, I guess if hubby or relatives or friends don't know what to purchase for you for Xmas or birthdays, etc., you can suggest expensive yarn.


----------



## galaxycraft

flamingo said:


> That may not have been the intent, but it certainly came across that way after reading the first sentence of the original post. Maybe the original post could have come across a less reverse elitist and it wouldn't have gotten the response it did. I was offended.


I did not take the OP statements as negative in any way.
And I don't think anyone else did either.
This 26 pages has extended from one (few) replies to the OP.


----------



## k.ryan0511

Yep read it all, several people chose to interpret what someone said as negative, see I did read it, and it has gone downhill from there. Several people who did not make the original you are surely referring to, have been attacked, and not just by you. But you in particular are attacking anyone that doesn't share your point of view. Again you are not the only one, so please don't feel this is only addressed to you. Lots of misbehavior on this thread. Agree to disagree and move on.


----------



## WindingRoad

flamingo said:


> That may not have been the intent, but it certainly came across that way after reading the first sentence of the original post. Maybe the original post could have come across a less reverse elitist and it wouldn't have gotten the response it did. I was offended.


By what. Simply stated facts? And you weren't offended by the rude and condescending remarks of the other poster. Telling people, who live on very limited incomes that there is no good reason why they can't buy good yarn? Or did you miss that post.


----------



## WindingRoad

k.ryan0511 said:


> Yep read it all, several people chose to interpret what someone said as negative, see I did read it, and it has gone downhill from there. Several people who did not make the original you are surely referring to, have been attacked, and not just by you. But you in particular are attacking anyone that doesn't share your point of view. Again you are not the only one, so please don't feel this is only addressed to you. Lots of misbehavior on this thread. Agree to disagree and move on.


Who are you addressing? As for moving on if you want to by all means. You're wasting your time to tell us to move or is that your MO?


----------



## WindingRoad

galaxycraft said:


> I did not take the OP statements as negative in any way.
> And I don't think anyone else did either.
> This 26 pages has extended from one (few) replies to the OP.


It isn't even about the price of yarn any more. It's about the elitist snobby remarks made about many members of this forum both present and in the future.


----------



## WindingRoad

flamingo said:


> That may not have been the intent, but it certainly came across that way after reading the first sentence of the original post. Maybe the original post could have come across a less reverse elitist and it wouldn't have gotten the response it did. I was offended.


WTH is a reverse elitist?


----------



## KateLyn11

I am fortunate to be able to live comfortably on my retirement income in part because we have no consumer debt, our house and my car (20 year old Chevy-bought used) are paid for. I also realize that life can kick you in the teeth no matter how hard you work. It took me almost 30 years to recover financially from a divorce, had I divorced later in life I would never have recovered. I also think attitude plays a part for MOST people. A friend and I used to comment, as we watched coworkers sinking further and further into debt, that it was great to have reached the stage of life when we could buy whatever we wanted. Then she would always add that the trick to that was to not want much. That pretty well sums up how I live. I know I am more fortunate than others to be able to afford $35 skeins of hand crafted yarn a couple of times a year, in part because I buy cheaper yarn the rest of the time.

I buy from a spinner who makes the most beautiful hand spun, hand dyed yarn. I see her 1-2 times a year at craft shows and have recently started buying one skein of yarn each time I see her. I buy her lower end yarn at $35-40/skein. I can't complain about others not willing to pay what hand crafted items are worth, if I am not willing to do so. One of the things I like about this seller is that she is not a yarn snob. First time I spoke with her she told me the capelet/short poncho she was wearing was made with one skein of her yarn and a half dozen yarns from her stash (including Red Heart). So now I do the same, but a minimal amount and supplement with other yarns to make one of a kind items.

The vast majority of my knitting falls into the babies/kids, utilitarian/household and charity categories all of which require ease of laundering so the majority of my yarn is inexpensive. Much of my yarn has been gifted to me because I let it be known that I will accept all orphan yarn (I can sort out any I don't want after the fact). I do buy mid range yarns on sale, in thrift or discount stores mostly because I am cheap and I know that by carefully using my yarn budget I can indulge in small amounts of hand crafted yarn occasionally.

So to answer the original question, I do buy small amounts of expensive yarn and perhaps if I were a better knitter I might try to find ways to finance even more. But for now, I am content with the mix in my yarn "portfolio".


----------



## PauletteB.

I don't do it often but I have purchased yarn gro more than $30, It is usually a special yarn for a special project.


----------



## cspaen34

fortunate1 said:


> No one chooses to be poor..or chooses to live pay check to paycheck..does anyone really believe if we all could choose our financial situation we would choose to live hand to mouth..I hope not..I know I would choose to have some breathing room..and a little vacation would be nice...just be happy.. Whatever your lifestyle...your income.. Just be happy...that is the greatest gift you can give yourself..happiness...simple🐸


That pretty well says it all. I totally agree! Very simple solution and healthy too! The war of yarns begins because a certain someone always feels it necessary to put anyone down if they so much as mention using a yarn she has deemed as inferior and not worthy of her.


----------



## k.ryan0511

WindingRoad said:


> Who died and left you boss here? How dare you tell us what to do. Talk about the kettle calling the pot black or is it the other way around.


You should ask yourself the same question! I've read all your posts and you have categorically attacked every post that does not agree with your point of view. You have told several people here, me included to go away if we don't like what you have to say. What gives you that right? You are certainly not agreeing with several points of view here and no one has yet to ask you to leave.


----------



## WindingRoad

k.ryan0511 said:


> You should ask yourself the same question! I've read all your posts and you have categorically attacked every post that does not agree with your point of view. You have told several people here, me included to go away if we don't like what you have to say. What gives you that right? You are certainly not agreeing with several points of view here and no one has yet to ask you to leave.


What does move on mean to you? I see you've made 119 posts on this forum in more years than I've been here. That's shows me how involved you are here.


----------



## WindingRoad

cspaen34 said:


> That pretty well says it all. I totally agree! Very simple solution and healthy too! The war of yarns begins because a certain someone always feels it necessary to put anyone down if they so much as mention using a yarn she has deemed as inferior and not worthy of her.


It's not only yarn..... techniques also.


----------



## k.ryan0511

You just can't help yourself can you! Goodnight!! Good life!!


----------



## WindingRoad

k.ryan0511 said:


> You just can't help yourself can you! Goodnight!! Good life!!


Nighty nite. P.S. it is a good life. Thanks for your blessing.


----------



## Revan

No, you are not alone.


----------



## fortunate1

After 27 pages, I am now finding humor. WindingRoad..you are hysterical, mean that in a good way. You just have so much wit..quick with the comebacks..

I read your story..and understand you now buy the more expensive yarns,but did not forget where you came from..or the struggles you had to be able to do that..Thank you..for caring about others feelings..says alot about who you are!

Galaxycraft...bravery shines through you..you believe in yourself and your convictions...you stand up for others..this has gone from 30.00 yarn, to character of self...

My hat is off to you!


----------



## WindingRoad

fortunate1 said:


> After 27 pages, I am now finding humor. WindingRoad..you are hysterical, mean that in a good way. You just have so much wit..quick with the comebacks..
> 
> I read your story..and understand you now buy the more expensive yarns,but did not forget where you came from..or the struggles you had to be able to do that..Thank you..for caring about others feelings..says alot about who you are!
> 
> Galaxycraft...bravery shines through you..you believe in yourself and your convictions...you stand up for others..this has gone from 30.00 yarn, to character of self...
> 
> My hat is off to you!


Thank you. When we help another it helps us too. Some things are worth speaking up about. This is one of them.


----------



## Grandma Jo

Amy, you are in New York and apparently the prices are higher on what you buy. I am in Montana and can get Red Heart yarn for a lot less than what you stated.


----------



## WindingRoad

Grandma Jo said:


> Amy, you are in New York and apparently the prices are higher on what you buy. I am in Montana and can get Red Heart yarn for a lot less than what you stated.


Heck I saw it on Webbs tonight for cheap. And if you spend $120 you get a 25% discount on that.

http://www.yarn.com/red-heart-yarn-brand/

That makes $4.99 into $3.74. Pretty good deal.


----------



## mopgenorth

fortunate1 said:


> After 27 pages, I am now finding humor. WindingRoad..you are hysterical, mean that in a good way. You just have so much wit..quick with the comebacks..
> 
> I read your story..and understand you now buy the more expensive yarns,but did not forget where you came from..or the struggles you had to be able to do that..Thank you..for caring about others feelings..says alot about who you are!
> 
> Galaxycraft...bravery shines through you..you believe in yourself and your convictions...you stand up for others..this has gone from 30.00 yarn, to character of self...
> 
> My hat is off to you!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft

fortunate1 said:


> After 27 pages, I am now finding humor. WindingRoad..you are hysterical, mean that in a good way. You just have so much wit..quick with the comebacks..
> 
> I read your story..and understand you now buy the more expensive yarns,but did not forget where you came from..or the struggles you had to be able to do that..Thank you..for caring about others feelings..says alot about who you are!
> 
> Galaxycraft...bravery shines through you..you believe in yourself and your convictions...you stand up for others..this has gone from 30.00 yarn, to character of self...
> 
> My hat is off to you!


Thank you for the kind words.
My stories of hardships I prefer to keep private, but they are part of the driving force of who I am.


----------



## Dutchie1946

Hands2Help said:


> ... LESS DRAMA & MORE PATTERNS PLEASE!


Sad to say, but this topic is in Main. Patterns would be more likely to show up in topics under the Links and Resources section or even under Pattern Requests or Pictures.


----------



## WindingRoad

galaxycraft said:


> Thank you for the kind words.
> My stories of hardships I prefer to keep private, but they are part of the driving force of who I am.


I agree with you there but sometimes we do have to explain somewhat as to where we get our views. There is a whole lot more to my "story". It doesn't need to be told.


----------



## Dutchie1946

maggie20736 said:


> ... *I always feel bad when I see someone knitting something beautiful with cheap yarn!*





maggie20736 said:


> I agree, I went to a knitting circle at my public library and was totally freaked out by most of the ladies there who were knitting or crocheting with horrible yarn in garish colors. Left early and never went back! I love knitting and won' t waste my time using cheap yarn.


You have my deepest sympathy. I'm sure that almost everything I've ever made would have made you feel sad. You could look at a few of them at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean

The knitters you scorned were fonts of information, congeniality, and camaraderie. They may not have seemed interesting at first glance; most people don't instantly strike anyone as interesting. You will never know how much you have lost/missed by your abrupt dismissal of them. I feel sad for you and the choice you made.


----------



## Dutchie1946

misellen said:


> Windy, you're wasting your time and effort. The people you are trying to convince simply refuse to understand. (Or at least refuse to admit that they understand).
> 
> But carry on. *I am enjoying it immensely.* :lol: :lol:


It took me several hours to plow through it all, but it's been a hoot!


----------



## Dutchie1946

Bridein59 said:


> I live near a city where there is a LYS that runs from $20 to $40 per skein. They are very nice and helpful there, but I only looked, bought a pattern and left. I make all my own clothes and wear them daily. I would just would not be comfortable cooking or cleaning in a $300 sweater. I love Canadiana and Deborah Norville yarns and am not ashamed wearing them.


WELCOME to Knitting Paradise! Not all discussions become as 'active' as this one!


----------



## WindingRoad

Dutchie1946 said:


> WELCOME to Knitting Paradise! Not all discussions become as 'active' as this one!


Well for those who can't handle this thread. Here's one that might be more to their liking.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-345206-1.html


----------



## galaxycraft

WindingRoad said:


> I agree with you there but sometimes we do have to explain somewhat as to where we get our views. There is a whole lot more to my "story". It doesn't need to be told.


Let's just say that I will never forget my roots and that I am a survivor of more natural disasters than any one person should have to go through.
Why I am so passionate about my charity work.
And may I add --- I am still trying to save up for that hot water tank that went out 2 years ago.
But life still deals me some punches to set me back.
And milk is still more $$ than a gallon of gas.  ;-)


----------



## WindingRoad

galaxycraft said:


> Let's just say that I will never forget my roots and that I am a survivor of more natural disasters than any one person should have to go through.
> Why I am so passionate about my charity work.
> And may I add --- I am still trying to save up for that hot water tank that went out 2 years ago.
> But life still deals me some punches to set me back.
> And milk is still more $$ than a gallon of gas.


Apparently we are in the minority and it seems to be a small one at that. Life's lessons suck sometimes. As for milk I gave that up over 2 years ago. LOL


----------



## Dutchie1946

Caleo said:


> I to used to find yarns way too expensive, but then I thought to myself. "I have spent far more on worse things in my lifetime than something that will last forever" It is worth it to me to save up and purchase a higher priced yarn that when you are finished your project you feel like a million bucks. Not than I am dissing the yarns you mentioned, I love them too but when working on a special project like a beautiful shawl that can be passed down, I think the extra $$$ are worth it.


WELCOME to Knitting Paradise!

For longevity, my vote goes to synthetic yarns, not natural. Synthetic yarns may not be the most ecological of choices, but they're nearly indestructible. Natural yarns often fall prey to moths.


----------



## Hands2Help

Dutchie1946 said:


> Sad to say, but this topic is in Main. Patterns would be more likely to show up in topics under the Links and Resources section or even under Pattern Requests or Pictures.


Unfortunately, it seems to not matter which forum you choose to read, it's the same few spewing the same crap on the entire site!


----------



## WindingRoad

Hands2Help said:


> Unfortunately, it seems to not matter which forum you choose to read, it the same few spewing the same crap on the entire site!


Where, did I miss something?


----------



## Dutchie1946

jmf6406 said:


> ... I think if I had yarn that expensive, I would agonize over what to make with it and worry about making the item perfect to the point that all the fun would go out of knitting.


And that is exactly what has happened to me and the few pricey yarns I have bought new. While I knit acres of fabric with acrylics, cottons, cording, and even coarse industrial rug yarn, they're waiting interminably for me to decided what to make from them!


----------



## WindingRoad

Dutchie1946 said:


> WELCOME to Knitting Paradise!
> 
> For longevity, my vote goes to synthetic yarns, not natural. Synthetic yarns may not be the most ecological of choices, but they're nearly indestructible. Natural yarns often fall prey to moths.


Do you find it interesting that both Caleo and Bridein59 joined on 25 June and this is the only thread they've posted to?


----------



## galaxycraft

Dutchie1946 said:


> WELCOME to Knitting Paradise!
> 
> For longevity, my vote goes to synthetic yarns, not natural. Synthetic yarns may not be the most ecological of choices, but they're nearly indestructible.
> 
> *Natural yarns often fall prey to moths.*


And shrinkage, and pilling. ;-)


----------



## fortunate1

WindingRoad said:


> Well for those who can't handle this thread. Here's one that might be more to their liking.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-345206-1.html


But,even that thread is a matter of choice and cost...may turn ugly any😱 minute


----------



## WindingRoad

fortunate1 said:


> But,even that thread is a matter of choice and cost...may turn ugly any😱 minute


Over soap. Well then I suppose I should saunter over there. This seems to have gone to sleep... LOL


----------



## Dutchie1946

WindingRoad said:


> ... As for milk I gave that up over 2 years ago. LOL


I'd sooner give up the gasoline!


----------



## Dutchie1946

WindingRoad said:


> Do you find it interesting that both Caleo and Bridein59 joined on 25 June and this is the only thread they've posted to?


 Oops! I've been so busy reading, I hadn't done any research. I won't judge just yet. Let's see if they continue posting in days to come. If not ...


----------



## Dutchie1946

galaxycraft said:


> And shrinkage, and pilling. ;-)


I can wish that synthetics were pill-proof, but _some_ do pill over time. I learned that the hard way. 
No, it doesn't shrink, but it can seem to 'felt': http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/the-warmth


----------



## Palenque1978

When I was working I bought lovely yarns... most, I spent was $60/skein. I still will pay $38/skein for the yarn of choice. Average cost I'd say is about $15, $18, $20.


----------



## Montana Gramma

Well folks , pick on Amy as much as you want, she likely does not care about your opinion of her, because I read your attacks as personal not even trying to cover up your feelings for her as a knitting poster, 
you instantly make it personal. But she has a good sense of self, IMHO, so you are wasting your time being nasty. 
I logged on to KP tonight because I needed to be busy in my mind and I was looking forward to some nice , pleasant talk. Why? Because my niece died suddenly and I needed a diversion. This type of diversion I find very unpleasant but had to read it all to get the whole picture and not be accused of skipping posts, as some do say. 
Life is short, if you are unhappy or unsettled in yours why not stop trying to take it out on others and feeding each other as it goes along. This is mild mob mentality, IMHO. 
I have been poor as a church mouse and I am comfortable now but why should that matter to anyone? We all make choices, poor or rich. I have worked for all of it but I do not hate those who had it when I didn't. Maybe they have a different cross to bear. I could be desperate tomorrow, I doubt that would change my friends opinion of me because I could or could not, would or would not buy a certain type of yarn. It certainly would not put me on the attack of someone elses life style. 
So, here I am, wondering for the umpteenth time why this happens, why do some of you dislike some others on KP so much when you have never layed eyes on them and they are not in your life, it is just cyber opinion and statements from the unknown, not life threatening and why at times you are the most helpful posters on KP then all goes South, IMHO! 
Go ahead and attack this post if you like, it won't do more than feed your low self esteem, or whatever it is that makes you post so mean -like, IMHO. It certainly will not deter me from enjoying every helpful, caring, post in the future.


----------



## Dutchie1946

Montana Gramma said:


> ... Go ahead and attack this post if you like, it won't do more than feed your low self esteem, or whatever it is that makes you post so mean -like, IMHO. *It certainly will not deter me from enjoying every helpful, caring, post in the future.*


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad

Montana Gramma said:


> Well folks , pick on Amy as much as you want, she likely does not care about your opinion of her, because I read your attacks as personal not even trying to cover up your feelings for her as a knitting poster,
> you instantly make it personal. But she has a good sense of self, IMHO, so you are wasting your time being nasty.
> I logged on to KP tonight because I needed to be busy in my mind and I was looking forward to some nice , pleasant talk. Why? Because my niece died suddenly and I needed a diversion. This type of diversion I find very unpleasant but had to read it all to get the whole picture and not be accused of skipping posts, as some do say.
> Life is short, if you are unhappy or unsettled in yours why not stop trying to take it out on others and feeding each other as it goes along. This is mild mob mentality, IMHO.
> I have been poor as a church mouse and I am comfortable now but why should that matter to anyone? We all make choices, poor or rich. I have worked for all of it but I do not hate those who had it when I didn't. Maybe they have a different cross to bear. I could be desperate tomorrow, I doubt that would change my friends opinion of me because I could or could not, would or would not buy a certain type of yarn. It certainly would not put me on the attack of someone elses life style.
> So, here I am, wondering for the umpteenth time why this happens, why do some of you dislike some others on KP so much when you have never layed eyes on them and they are not in your life, it is just cyber opinion and statements from the unknown, not life threatening and why at times you are the most helpful posters on KP then all goes South, IMHO!
> Go ahead and attack this post if you like, it won't do more than feed your low self esteem, or whatever it is that makes you post so mean -like, IMHO. It certainly will not deter me from enjoying every helpful, caring, post in the future.


Do you really not see it. She's condescending. It's her way or the highway. When has she ever had anything nice to say to "us". Hey I had to beg to have her put me back on her DNR list. Yes she has people she won't respond to. Sorta like a kid. She attacked me and said my knitting was not good. I guess you missed that. She has no excuse for her behavior so she calls us nasty. She basically accused people she obviously has no use for or understanding of of being unable to manage their finances. NO she didn't attack me this time but she attacked some of my friends here. And I don't like that.

Any other questions.


----------



## WindingRoad

Montana Gramma said:


> Well folks , pick on Amy as much as you want, she likely does not care about your opinion of her, because I read your attacks as personal not even trying to cover up your feelings for her as a knitting poster,
> you instantly make it personal. But she has a good sense of self, IMHO, so you are wasting your time being nasty.
> I logged on to KP tonight because I needed to be busy in my mind and I was looking forward to some nice , pleasant talk. Why? Because my niece died suddenly and I needed a diversion. This type of diversion I find very unpleasant but had to read it all to get the whole picture and not be accused of skipping posts, as some do say.
> Life is short, if you are unhappy or unsettled in yours why not stop trying to take it out on others and feeding each other as it goes along. This is mild mob mentality, IMHO.
> I have been poor as a church mouse and I am comfortable now but why should that matter to anyone? We all make choices, poor or rich. I have worked for all of it but I do not hate those who had it when I didn't. Maybe they have a different cross to bear. I could be desperate tomorrow, I doubt that would change my friends opinion of me because I could or could not, would or would not buy a certain type of yarn. It certainly would not put me on the attack of someone elses life style.
> So, here I am, wondering for the umpteenth time why this happens, why do some of you dislike some others on KP so much when you have never layed eyes on them and they are not in your life, it is just cyber opinion and statements from the unknown, not life threatening and why at times you are the most helpful posters on KP then all goes South, IMHO!
> Go ahead and attack this post if you like, it won't do more than feed your low self esteem, or whatever it is that makes you post so mean -like, IMHO. It certainly will not deter me from enjoying every helpful, caring, post in the future.


Just go back and look at the posts and see where it all went down hill. Read her post for what it is not what you hope it could be because it never will be. And for someone who doesn't like stirring up things I have to wonder why you've singled us out. It takes two to tango ya know. Do you think "we" are the only guilty party?


----------



## alamar

I am fed up with this insanity
There is a big world out there
I knit for respite
I knit anything wth any fiber available
Libraries are wonderful - I spent my working life in them
It is so interesting to see the diversity of comments


----------



## Dutchie1946

alamar said:


> I am fed up with this insanity
> There is a big world out there
> I knit for respite
> I knit anything with any fiber available
> Libraries are wonderful - I spent my working life in them
> *It is so interesting to see the diversity of comments*


Indeed, it is!


----------



## alamar

Thank you for responding to my reply
Jessica Jean, your comments have always inspired me
Your yarny links have kept me "going"
I have taught over 200 people how to knit(as a volunteer)
When I could not find needles in the thrift shop, I used chopsticks to teach knitting to others
You have been my inspiration


----------



## alamar

I left one thing out
I live in New York City
My lys is very expensive
I asked the owner recently- how many people can afford to knit a $450
Sweater (I am a tall plus)?
She replied, most people knit what they can afford-small items in beautiful yarn
So , her shop survives on sock knitters, hat knitters , baby clothes knitters, etc
Recently, I scored bulky wool yarn in a thrift shop- if you find
Yarn you need the expertise to know what to do with it


----------



## bonbarnie

Would have to be used every day. If a sweater for only one or two times a season NO WAY !


----------



## flamingo

This is why I so seldom respond, unless one agrees they are attacked as haters. I originally posted an answer, that being I personally have no problem buying expensive yarn. I don't like the feel of inexpensive ones like Red Heart. Then I made the statement that I felt the opening of the original post was negative I MY OPINION. But I guess people aren't allowed to make opinions without being labeled a hater. It doesn't matter how you, the reader of my post took it. Quite frankly this entire line of thought is quite boring, I don't care what others think on it at this point. I have enjoyed this group for quite a long time, but lately find that people are attacked for their answers to opinion questions and I'm tired of it. It was not my idea of what this group was about so I will be leaving. Good luck to you, and hopefully you will learn to allow everyone to have freedom of opinion.


----------



## knitbreak

carhar said:


> Go to this site and you will see what this one offers. I happen to love her hand striped yarns and it has to be hand dyed in-order to make the stripes come out the way if does. That is what you are paying for - her time.
> http://www.knitterlythings.com/


Thank you for this site. I just order a mitten kit.


----------



## knit4zen

chrisjac said:


> I love beautiful yarns as well. I made this for my daughter with Lion Brand Fisherman's Yarn, 100% wool, not the most expensive.
> The green Aran was made with Lion Brand Wool Ease because my son is one to throw sweaters in the washing machine.
> The third is made with Vanna White as it was made for a young child whose mother doesn't have time to wash woolies by hand.
> Don't feel bad, no one here does.


Beautiful work! I used the Fisherman's wool to knit a sweater and it pilled terribly. Did your daughter have that happen?


----------



## AmyKnits

WindingRoad said:


> Just go back and look at the posts and see where it all went down hill. Read her post for what it is not what you hope it could be because it never will be. And for someone who doesn't like stirring up things I have to wonder why you've singled us out. It takes two to tango ya know. Do you think "we" are the only guilty party?


I was inundated with PM's yesterday about this thread and how "nasty", "pathetic" and "jealous" your comments are. I also received an email describing some of the negative comments made toward you by MANY other posters.

I do not (and would never choose to waste my valuable time if I HAD it) have time or desire to read this thread. Please keep that in mind should you choose to read my comments. Personally, your thoughts, comments, opinions mean nothing to me.... But the others you are insulting as a result DO matter to me.

From the comments and your CONSTANT posting here it appears that you have spent your ENTIRE DAY devoted to this thread and insulting me.

I posted my OPINION on the subject yesterday morning. I then went to work. I left early to take my daughter to take her driving test (she passed!). I posted AGAIN later in the afternoon with SPECIFIC FACTS AND EXAMPLES to explain/expand on my earlier post. I took my daughter to Victoria's Secret (last day of summer sale, extra 50% off SALE prices AND I had a coupon to use), took my 12 year old to her piano lesson, made a nice dinner for my family, enjoyed dinner outside with them, watched my 13 year old's baseball game (he played great), had a cup of tea with my husband and discussed our days/events/plans for tomorrow and the weekend. I went upstairs and made love with my husband and slept peacefully in his loving arms.

You spent the ENTIRE DAY and evening chained to your phone/computer on this thread?!?!? So sad.

I woke up this morning to make coffee and check my emails and I stopped reading after 11 PM'S on this thread.

I stand by my statement that you CAN choose to buy more expensive yarns if you choose to take the time to shop around.... There are sales and bargains on the Internet, LYS, Tuesday Morning, Aldi... I could go on and on.... If you can afford RHSS or Caron Simple Soft... You can afford to shop for bargains on other yarns and spend even less for them if you choose to. It is my opinion, experience and a suggestion. That is all. Take it or leave it. Like others... I also said that you can choose to eliminate other expenses (as I do) in your budget IF you would like to spend more $ on yarn. Those are tips and hints... Nothing more. Nothing less. If you CHOOSE to take them as condesending or insulting.. That is YOUR issue to deal with.

So... You wasted an entire day out of your life for what? I am still here. I am still posting. You have not (and cannot) change my opinion, happiness and life in any way shape or form. The only thing you accomplished was to make (an even more negative) name for yourself.

OF COURSE I am clicking off this thread... No need to respond as I have no interest in your comments.


----------



## knitbreak

WOW! Finally got through reading all the posts. Have to give
a shout out for Fiesta yarns. This is what I mostly buy now.They
have great discount offers,and a free pattern every Thurs.


----------



## LUVCRAFTS

Double amen to that!


----------



## cah

AmyKnits, take your meds and go back to bed. I can't believe you just posted what you did. If you hurry, you can edit out the embarrassing parts.

To the rest of you, internet rule #1 applies here: don't poke the crazy. If I didn't think she was unstable before, I certainly do now.


----------



## galaxycraft

TMI


----------



## chrisjac

Always has to have the last word. Never considers that her words can be caustic and patronizing to many.



galaxycraft said:


> TMI


----------



## galaxycraft

chrisjac said:


> Always has to have the last word. Never considers that her words can be caustic and patronizing to many.


Her editing is just changing her mind on what digs to type.:roll:


----------



## chrisjac

My goodness, so far, so good. I'll ask her and let you know (she's in Nevada)



knit4zen said:


> Beautiful work! I used the Fisherman's wool to knit a sweater and it pilled terribly. Did your daughter have that happen?


----------



## Beachkc

I check in this morning to learn that this is still going on. To the newbies I have this to say.: Don't give up on this site, there is much to learn and people are so generous with tips and advice. Your skill will increase and you will be knitting things you never imagined you could. You will also find where to shop for bargains and have the pleasure of knitting (now and then) with high quality yarns at reasonable prices. Don't stop reading Amy's post because most often they read like blogs. She is a creative and adventurous knitter and shares her experiences generously. I have gained a lot from her. Don't give up on the seemingly mean spirited commenters. They too have much to offer and are not always this way. 

Most of us have paid our dues in the poorhouse at one time or the other. (Try being mother and father to 4 sons on $5000. a year, no help from the government, father MIA Vietnam. Died in captivity) Thank God I was given opportunities to pull myself out of it often with a helping hand from wealthy who had no idea how much they were helping. I bare no resentment to those who have much and can relate to those who have not. My charity is done anonymously because I remember my and boys joy when we received surprises. There is good will in most people, at least that is the way I choose to see it.


----------



## mopgenorth

Beachkc said:


> I check in this morning to learn that this is still going on. To the newbies I have this to say.: Don't give up on this site, there is much to learn and people are so generous with tips and advice. Your skill will increase and you will be knitting things you never imagined you could. You will also find where to shop for bargains and have the pleasure of knitting (now and then) with high quality yarns at reasonable prices. Don't stop reading Amy's post because most often they read like blogs. She is a creative and adventurous knitter and shares her experiences generously. I have gained a lot from her. Don't give up on the seemingly mean spirited commenters. They too have much to offer and are not always this way.
> 
> Most of us have paid our dues in the poorhouse at one time or the other. (Try being mother and father to 4 sons on $5000. a year, no help from the government, father MIA Vietnam. Died in captivity) Thank God I was given opportunities to pull myself out of it often with a helping hand from wealthy who had no idea how much they were helping. I bare no resentment to those who have much and can relate to those who have not. My charity is done anonymously because I remember my and boys joy when we received surprises. There is good will in most people, at least that is the way I choose to see it.


Thank you for your inspiring words - a beautiful way to start the day. I am sorry for the losses you have endured, but you are a true beacon of light for others because of the trials and sufferings you have experienced and overcome.


----------



## Fiona3

cah said:


> AmyKnits, take your meds and go back to bed. I can't believe you just posted what you did. If you hurry, you can edit out the embarrassing parts.
> 
> To the rest of you, internet rule #1 applies here: don't poke the crazy. If I didn't think she was crazy before, I certainly do now.


A little too much info on her life!!!!!!

Fiona. 😱😱😱


----------



## rujam

Well said, BeachKC, you are a lovely lady.


----------



## Dcsmith77

rujam said:


> Well said, BeachKC, you are a lovely lady.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 'Bye


----------



## vjh1530

cah said:


> AmyKnits, take your meds and go back to bed. I can't believe you just posted what you did. If you hurry, you can edit out the embarrassing parts.
> 
> To the rest of you, internet rule #1 applies here: don't poke the crazy. If I didn't think she was unstable before, I certainly do now.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vjh1530

galaxycraft said:


> TMI


Eww YUK!! I agree. But then it always is, right?


----------



## chrisjac

Yes.



vjh1530 said:


> Eww YUK!! I agree. But then it always is, right?


----------



## carmenl

This thread is like being back in Middle school with the mean girls.


----------



## normancha

knitbreak said:


> WOW! Finally got through reading all the posts. Have to give
> a shout out for Fiesta yarns. This is what I mostly buy now.They
> have great discount offers,and a free pattern every Thurs.


I like Fiesta Yarns. I LOOOOOVE Fiesta Yarn Patterns. Although, sometimes I make them with their yarn, sometimes I have to substitute yarns. I also like the yarns from Chanda Express, and many other hand-spun and hand-dyed yarns. I just have to wait for a good sale/deal, and when they offer free shipping. Other times, my Friends and Family Members buy the yarn they want me to use for the garments they want me to make for them, and that gives ME the pleasure of working with a very nice, expensive yarn.


----------



## solangew152

Like you, I can't afford the very expensive yarns. I knit and crochet for charity and use the same brands you use.


----------



## Redhatchris

I am budget conscious but I found a pattern for a wool sweater jacket that I just HAD to have. I bought the yarn it was shown in which was hand dyed wool from Chile. Yes, I found a fabulous sale ($20/hank down to $8.50). I could not believe how wonderful it was to work with. My hands could tell the difference immediately. It was a nice splurge and a good education. Not everything has to be knit with very expensive yarn.


----------



## jbandsma

skeever4298 said:


> Why would anyone spend $30 or more for a skein of yarn? I thought it was a crazy idea until I went on Ravelry and watched some of the Podcasts for Knitters. Apparently there is a world of knitters that do just that.
> 
> There is no way I could afford to pay those prices on my budget. There are some beautiful yarns out there but I can only stay with Red Heart, Bernat, Caron, and other types like that. Am I alone???


No, you aren't but I have to admit to buying very expensive yarns for something special. When my niece was pregnant with her first baby I paid $160 for a cashmere/silk cobweb weight yarn to make her a shawl and christening set for the baby. Like I said...SPECIAL occasion. Anything else I'd make for her or the kids will be in something washable. She's too busy for special care items.


----------



## dauntiekay

"Can we all get along?" --Rodney King


----------



## Revan

Deborah Noville's yarn are pill-proof and great yarn to knit with.

Just my thoughts, we joined this forum for different reasons and the products we use are an individual choice so why does it matter what type of yarn, needles, or etc. one chooses to use. The OP stated a very simple question and it has turned into WWIII because of the price for a skein, hank, or ball of yarn. 

If you buy only the best fine for YOU, but you do not have to "talk" about it nor do people who knit only with acrylic have to defend themselves.

Have a happy knitting day no matter what yarn you use!


----------



## amortje

Reading this discusson, I am really shocked. In my language (Dutch) there is a difference in meaning between the words "kiezen"en "verkiezen", what means: "making choices" and "having preferences".
Someone who is intended to buy a car can have a preference for a specific type, Audi, Toyota, whatever .... That's a preference.
Someone who can't afford a car can still have his preferences.
A choice is something total different.
When I HAVE something to choose, I CAN make choices. When people have to live on a low budjet ( and many people on this planet have to) the only choice is to decide which bill has the highest priority to be paid.

I'm really disappointed about the tone and the cruel words that has been written here. IMHO Knitting Paradise is the place where everyone who likes to knit or crochet, etc. should feel free to ask questions and to show their work, with proud, no matter the yarn prices or yarn qualities or whatever.
I respect and admire the beautiful, creative and inspiring creations of all of you, with no regard to status.
I like your work made with wool, plastic, acrylic, gold, or what other fabric, I don't discriminate ....
I respect all the "preferences" you make and I have to say ... I enjoy them.
Cheep, expensive, extravagant, I like to share your work. 
I'm so sorry some people react so extremely that others feel dominated and are considering leaving Knitting Paradise.
I had to say this. (Sorry if there are errors of defaults, I'm Dutch and don't speek your language as well as you do.)
Let's enjoy this site and respect each other ...


----------



## Beachkc

amortje said:


> Reading this discusson. I am really shocked. In my language (Dutch) there is a difference in meaning between the words "kiezen"en "verkiezen", what means: "making choices" and "having preferences".
> Someone who is intended to buy a car can have a preference for a specific type, Audi, Toyota, whatever .... That's a preference.
> Someone who can't afford a car can still have his preferences.
> A choice is something total different.
> When I HAVE something to choose, I CAN make choices. When people have to live on a low budjet ( and many people on this planet have to) the only choice is to decide which bill has the highest priority to be paid.
> 
> I'm really disappointed about the tone and the cruel words that has been written here. IMHO Knitting Paradise is the place where everyone who likes to knit or crochet, etc. should feel free to ask questions and to show their work, with proud, no matter the yarn prices or yarn qualities or whatever.
> I respect and admire the beautiful, creative and inspiring creations of all of you, with no regard to status.
> I like your work made with wool, plastic, acrylic, gold, or what other fabric, I don't discriminate ....
> I respect all the "preferences" you make and I have to say ... I enjoy them.
> Cheep, expensive, extravagant, I like to share your work.
> I'm so sorry some people react so extremely that others feel dominated and are considering leaving Knitting Paradise.
> I had to say this. (Sorry if there are errors of defaults, I'm Dutch and don't speek your language as well as you do.)
> Let's enjoy this site and respect each other ...


 :thumbup: :XD:  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma

amortje said:


> Reading this discusson. I am really shocked. In my language (Dutch) there is a difference in meaning between the words "kiezen"en "verkiezen", what means: "making choices" and "having preferences".
> Someone who is intended to buy a car can have a preference for a specific type, Audi, Toyota, whatever .... That's a preference.
> Someone who can't afford a car can still have his preferences.
> A choice is something total different.
> When I HAVE something to choose, I CAN make choices. When people have to live on a low budjet ( and many people on this planet have to) the only choice is to decide which bill has the highest priority to be paid.
> 
> I'm really disappointed about the tone and the cruel words that has been written here. IMHO Knitting Paradise is the place where everyone who likes to knit or crochet, etc. should feel free to ask questions and to show their work, with proud, no matter the yarn prices or yarn qualities or whatever.
> I respect and admire the beautiful, creative and inspiring creations of all of you, with no regard to status.
> I like your work made with wool, plastic, acrylic, gold, or what other fabric, I don't discriminate ....
> I respect all the "preferences" you make and I have to say ... I enjoy them.
> Cheep, expensive, extravagant, I like to share your work.
> I'm so sorry some people react so extremely that others feel dominated and are considering leaving Knitting Paradise.
> I had to say this. (Sorry if there are errors of defaults, I'm Dutch and don't speek your language as well as you do.)
> Let's enjoy this site and respect each other ...


If you have a problem, I can get my husband to translate. I don't do as well in Dutch as you do in English but he was born and raised in Den Haag by parents from Friesland (as you can see by the name)


----------



## cspaen34

Redhatchris said:


> I am budget conscious but I found a pattern for a wool sweater jacket that I just HAD to have. I bought the yarn it was shown in which was hand dyed wool from Chile. Yes, I found a fabulous sale ($20/hank down to $8.50). I could not believe how wonderful it was to work with. My hands could tell the difference immediately. It was a nice splurge and a good education. Not everything has to be knit with very expensive yarn.


 Basically this is what is expressed by all the posts...so many beautiful yarns available BUT not everything has to be knit with very expensive yarn. Constantly being told WHAT we should be using because SHE does is irritating. We have many great knitters here on KP, lots to learn. My opinion may upset some, so be it; but, I truly believe that the really best amongest us do not profess to have ALL the answers, or the ONLY correct techniques.


----------



## jmf6406

amortje: I think you did a fine job of expressing yourself. I feel the same.


----------



## cspaen34

Amortje....great post... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fortunate1

Happiness, just be happy! That too is a choice,whatever your income, there are always those who cannot see beyond their nose..not pointed at any one person.. No one is going to stop doing what they do..thinking what they think or acting how they act.

We can choose to accept people as they are, or ignore them,look at a situation and ask...is this my problem..or yours..if you see it is not your problem..but someone else's issue...don't let it become yours...

Happiness, simple really


----------



## Bunyip

galaxycraft said:


> I would say - IMO - that at least 50% of the world population can not afford that price on a continuous basis.
> I have yet to pay that price, and I don't think I ever will.
> Fiber content of those higher end yarns doesn't thrill me at all; nor peak my interest.
> 
> $$$$$ does not always mean the best.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Carole1930

amortje said:


> Reading this discusson, I am really shocked. In my language (Dutch) there is a difference in meaning between the words "kiezen"en "verkiezen", what means: "making choices" and "having preferences".
> Someone who is intended to buy a car can have a preference for a specific type, Audi, Toyota, whatever .... That's a preference.
> Someone who can't afford a car can still have his preferences.
> A choice is something total different.
> When I HAVE something to choose, I CAN make choices. When people have to live on a low budjet ( and many people on this planet have to) the only choice is to decide which bill has the highest priority to be paid.
> 
> I'm really disappointed about the tone and the cruel words that has been written here. IMHO Knitting Paradise is the place where everyone who likes to knit or crochet, etc. should feel free to ask questions and to show their work, with proud, no matter the yarn prices or yarn qualities or whatever.
> I respect and admire the beautiful, creative and inspiring creations of all of you, with no regard to status.
> I like your work made with wool, plastic, acrylic, gold, or what other fabric, I don't discriminate ....
> I respect all the "preferences" you make and I have to say ... I enjoy them.
> Cheep, expensive, extravagant, I like to share your work.
> I'm so sorry some people react so extremely that others feel dominated and are considering leaving Knitting Paradise.
> I had to say this. (Sorry if there are errors of defaults, I'm Dutch and don't speek your language as well as you do.)
> Let's enjoy this site and respect each other ...


Well said and thank you. Last night, I was considering leaving this forum and moving on to some other form of social interaction. You give me hope that common sense, dignity and manners are still alive and well. Please don't fret about your ability to communicate in English. It's excellent.


----------



## cah

amortje said:


> Reading this discusson, I am really shocked. In my language (Dutch) there is a difference in meaning between the words "kiezen"en "verkiezen", what means: "making choices" and "having preferences".


Your English is fine, better than some of us with English as a first language! You've explained the difference between preferences and choices, and clearly we needed that. Thank you for pointing this out.


----------



## Lostie

cah said:


> Your English is fine, better than some of us with English as a first language! You've explained the difference between preferences and choices, and clearly we needed that. Thank you for pointing this out.


I very much agree. Thank you amortje :thumbup:


----------



## KateLyn11

I REALLY hope people don't leave KP over this or any other fiery thread. The good outweighs the bad and there is always the option of not following a thread. My last word on choices: I have the choice and ability to buy a couple of skeins of art yarn each year. I could buy more if I made different choices with the rest of my disposable income. HOWEVER, there was a time in my life when I had to save for a couple of pay days in order to buy half a dozen skeins of embroidery floss (about $2 total at the time). The only other choice I could have made was to cut my family's already meager food budget. And before anyone suggests shopping for less expensive food choices I was in a remote area and already shopping at the cheapest of TWO options. Actually, things were a bit better than that I actually saved $3 so I could have lunch with the friend who drove. On the financial continuum there is a tipping point where resources are so limited that choices become so limited as to be virtually nonexistent. Having to save for $2 worth of floss or a friend's extravagant purchase of new a 69 cent can opener simply because she was so sick not having even one cent of disposable income for years at a time. I know this is beyond the experience, and possibly the comprehension, of many people, some of them on KP. But I suggest that it is a point to ponder because as I said in my original comment, life can kick you in the teeth at anytime. On a brighter note my friend and I each recovered from our respective financial setbacks and are living comfortably, in our retirements and should both be able to continue to do so as long as each of us does nothing stupid. I don't think that is likely as once you have lived that close to the bone you are more cautious but there is life always waiting to get a good kick in.


----------



## mousepotato

You know, folks, your "expensive" and my "moderately priced" yarns may be one and the same. Do I have expensive, to me yarns? Yes, are they pricey? Yes they are. Are they the only yarns I buy? No. Do I buy them often? Well, that depends on who you ask, my husband or me. He, actually, has no idea what any given yarn costs unless I tell him. He just accepts that I have this incurable addiction. He is addicted to tools and gardening stuff. As long as my bills are paid and I have money left over, we pretty much buy the things we want. We both work full time and have decent salaries. I pay the mortgage, property taxes, and the heating bills with my salary and if there's money left over I buy yarn if I want to. I just bought a new car, and the payments on my car are going to take most of my discretionary spending money for a while, and that's okay. I have a humungous stash of yarns I like to knit from. I'm also close to retirement (2 more years for 80% of my salary as a pension), and I know that these yarns I've bought over time are going to be my knitting from then on. I'm buying it while I can afford to pay for it so I'll have it when I can no longer do so. This does not make me wildly extravagant. I share my yarn with others not as fortunate as to have it as necessary, and I do my share of charity knitting in superwash wool. I just don't brag about it here. 

Will my days of knitting with RH and Caron, or their then equivalents come again? God, I hope not, because I do develop allergies from them. Nothing like having psoriasis and excema bubble up all over your hands from these yarns and have the blisters break and bleed. So what is inexpensive for you and in your budget, is costly in other ways to me.

I am very happy for those of you who like knitting with the mass merchandise yarn, but you make a virtue of how little you spend on your projects. If I'm going to knit something I want it to be an heirloom and acrylic fibers don't make heirlooms. I know from very sad experience that dry rot sets into it. If I get as much joy from the one skein of $80 laceweight buffalo and silk yarn that I can knit into a beautiful shawl, as you do from your 10 skeins for a dollar acrylic, what difference is there, really?


----------



## soamaryllis

skeever4298 said:


> Why would anyone spend $30 or more for a skein of yarn? I thought it was a crazy idea until I went on Ravelry and watched some of the Podcasts for Knitters. Apparently there is a world of knitters that do just that.
> 
> There is no way I could afford to pay those prices on my budget. There are some beautiful yarns out there but I can only stay with Red Heart, Bernat, Caron, and other types like that. Am I alone???


No, you are definitely not alone. I'm right there with you.


----------



## rujam

amortje said:


> Reading this discusson, I am really shocked. In my language (Dutch) there is a difference in meaning between the words "kiezen"en "verkiezen", what means: "making choices" and "having preferences".
> Someone who is intended to buy a car can have a preference for a specific type, Audi, Toyota, whatever .... That's a preference.
> Someone who can't afford a car can still have his preferences.
> A choice is something total different.
> When I HAVE something to choose, I CAN make choices. When people have to live on a low budjet ( and many people on this planet have to) the only choice is to decide which bill has the highest priority to be paid.
> 
> I'm really disappointed about the tone and the cruel words that has been written here. IMHO Knitting Paradise is the place where everyone who likes to knit or crochet, etc. should feel free to ask questions and to show their work, with proud, no matter the yarn prices or yarn qualities or whatever.
> I respect and admire the beautiful, creative and inspiring creations of all of you, with no regard to status.
> I like your work made with wool, plastic, acrylic, gold, or what other fabric, I don't discriminate ....
> I respect all the "preferences" you make and I have to say ... I enjoy them.
> Cheep, expensive, extravagant, I like to share your work.
> I'm so sorry some people react so extremely that others feel dominated and are considering leaving Knitting Paradise.
> I had to say this. (Sorry if there are errors of defaults, I'm Dutch and don't speek your language as well as you do.)
> Let's enjoy this site and respect each other ...


Well said.


----------



## Dutchie1946

Beachkc said:


> ... There is good will in most people, at least that is the way *I choose* to see it.


Now, _that_ is a worthy choice!


----------



## gin-red

Depends on the yarn and number 1, the yardage. And number 2, if it is a bargain!


----------



## dialfred

I find the older I got the more likely I am to spend a lot on yarn. But I only buy on sale or discount. Once Red Heart dropped pure wool I have been buying premium brands. I do get some good bargains at sales, though.


----------



## Dutchie1946

fortunate1 said:


> Happiness, just be happy! That too is a choice,whatever your income, there are always those who cannot see beyond their nose..not pointed at any one person.. No one is going to stop doing what they do..thinking what they think or acting how they act.
> 
> We can choose to accept people as they are, or ignore them, look at a situation and ask...is this my problem..or yours..if you see it is not your problem..but someone else's issue...don't let it become yours...
> 
> Happiness, simple really


So true! :thumbup: :thumbup:

*My* choice is for happiness! :-D


----------



## litprincesstwo

oh my gosh!! guess i'm going to unwatch this thread. Bunch of nasties at work.


----------



## Mirror

Expensive wool don't go bad after washing so worth it only if you can easy afford otherwise buy normal wool.


----------



## Palenque1978

Redhatchris said:


> I am budget conscious but I found a pattern for a wool sweater jacket that I just HAD to have. I bought the yarn it was shown in which was hand dyed wool from Chile. Yes, I found a fabulous sale ($20/hank down to $8.50). I could not believe how wonderful it was to work with. My hands could tell the difference immediately. It was a nice splurge and a good education. Not everything has to be knit with very expensive yarn.


Yes, it does make a difference. Congratulations on finding a great price on lovely yarn. I hunt for these as well. I once needed to buy many cakes of a particular yarn. My niece, who was paying for the yarn so that I could make an adorable hooded coat/sweater for her youngster thought she'd be paying $200 for yarn... I said... no... closer to $100, but I'm going to hunt for it online. To make the story short... I found it in Kent, England for a super savings... the total was $54.00!! PLUS, because the total was more than $50... shipping was free!! And, this was shipped all the way from the UK to Southern California, USA.


----------



## charliesaunt

Not in my lifetime.


----------



## valmac

Beachkc said:


> Resentment is killing this site for me. Good grief! I am surprised how fast some people pull out their stingers when someone expresses their pleasure of knitting with really nice yarns. Not every garment I make can be out of expensive yarn, but there is certainly room for some. Thank God there is a market for luxury yarns, otherwise we would forever be stuck with acrylic.
> 
> I think I will have a piece of cake.


Cut me a slice too, wouldya, please!


----------



## knitpick1

That's too rich for my blood!


----------



## Montana Gramma

WindingRoad said:


> Just go back and look at the posts and see where it all went down hill. Read her post for what it is not what you hope it could be because it never will be. And for someone who doesn't like stirring up things I have to wonder why you've singled us out. It takes two to tango ya know. Do you think "we" are the only guilty party?


If you re-read my post, I singled no one out by name, if you feel you are the one , so be it! I really do not know about older posts, I do not feel the need to research way back, what could I change, the exchange was not with me, I try to get along with the world. When the world doesn't want to co-operate I just carry on, good, bad or indifferent. If you have a problem can it not be solved with agreeing to disagree? 
Feeling you have been wronged must hurt, but disparaging remarks have never created a friendly atmosphere for me. Many times words are taken out of context or someone else reads it as a completely different message.


----------



## Palenque1978

dauntiekay said:


> "Can we all get along?" --Rodney King


It's terrible but this made me laugh. And, it was no laughing matter.. when it happened. I was working in Downtown Los Angeles, when that happened. Fearing that the incident could cause riots in Los Angeles again... circa the 60s... when federal troops had to be sent in to quell the riots and fires. I remember that too. My mother-in-law lived in the periphery ... actually, very near where the battle was corded off.. by vigilant troops of the 82nd Airborne. I remember forcing my husband to take me to that part of town... and, I'll tell you it was chilling to see armed Federal troops standing guard. Yikes.

For the Rodney King thingy... I was working in the Health Department's building... we were sent home... and the city cautioned no one to leave their home... there was a 7 or 8 o'clock curfew. I was miles away from the incident when I was home... but the curfew held for the entire L.A. County... let me tell you that is a huge piece of property... All this was to take care that a riot like in the 60s didn't occur. All of us were sequestered in our homes for safety reasons. Anyone caught on the street after curfew was to be arrested. Well, most everyone cooperated but, not everyone... even people that were in different cities in the US... took it upon themselves to burn, baby, burn... but, gladly it didn't last long. I guess they were looking for an excuse.

And, his quote.... Can't we all get along... was sincere from this simple, ignorant, unfortunate man. Who was in the wrong place at the wrong time... beaten unjustly by L.A.'s finest. Hey, I'm a native Angeleno... so I know, that sometimes our police go over the top. NOT all the time. We have many, many fine cops in the force. But, not in the case of Rodney King; he was not, lucky. Of course he was breaking the law...speeding and didn't stop immediately when they flashed him... so he was chased and well, you know the rest. The men that beat him senseless were acquitted...Rodney, sued the city and got a big, big settlement.. but, he ignorantly didn't spend it wisely and .. can't remember how soon after he was bankrupt.

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## chrisjac

How about those Red Sox?


----------



## misellen

gypsysoul said:


> Wow. Do comment on people who really stutter? No, I don't intend to stay. I have never met such an ugly excuse for a person in my life. You are a miserable, hateful person. You are judgemental and shallow. I do have a choice not to stay, and, I intend to exercise it. Yes, because of you. I sincerely hope that makes you happy. Because it makes me happy. How do you live with all that negativity inside you? You alone have taught me a great lesson. I have learned that there is no hope for humankind. They are mostly all shallow, mean people who only feel good when they are berating someone else. You are indeed the poster child for human waste. Do you kiss anyone with that mouth? Are you loved? Enjoy your black heart. You have no idea what your words could do to someone. You are truly a bully and you are verbally abusive. In short, madam, you suck.


You haven't been here long enough to know anyone. How dare you write such nasty things about someone who is simply defending others.

Winding Road is far from 'shallow' or 'mean'. She has simply been defending those who have less money to spend on yarn than certain 'yarn snobs'.


----------



## misellen

mopgenorth said:


> hey- what am I? chopped liver??? :-D


Nah, ground sirloin at least.


----------



## Palenque1978

amortje said:


> Reading this discusson, I am really shocked. In my language (Dutch) there is a difference in meaning between the words "kiezen"en "verkiezen", what means: "making choices" and "having preferences".
> Someone who is intended to buy a car can have a preference for a specific type, Audi, Toyota, whatever .... That's a preference.
> Someone who can't afford a car can still have his preferences.
> A choice is something total different.
> When I HAVE something to choose, I CAN make choices. When people have to live on a low budjet ( and many people on this planet have to) the only choice is to decide which bill has the highest priority to be paid.
> 
> I'm really disappointed about the tone and the cruel words that has been written here. IMHO Knitting Paradise is the place where everyone who likes to knit or crochet, etc. should feel free to ask questions and to show their work, with proud, no matter the yarn prices or yarn qualities or whatever.
> I respect and admire the beautiful, creative and inspiring creations of all of you, with no regard to status.
> I like your work made with wool, plastic, acrylic, gold, or what other fabric, I don't discriminate ....
> I respect all the "preferences" you make and I have to say ... I enjoy them.
> Cheep, expensive, extravagant, I like to share your work.
> I'm so sorry some people react so extremely that others feel dominated and are considering leaving Knitting Paradise.
> I had to say this. (Sorry if there are errors of defaults, I'm Dutch and don't speek your language as well as you do.)
> Let's enjoy this site and respect each other ...


Hear, hear! I totally agree. And, my dear, your English is excellent. Wish I could speak Dutch. I've been to Amsterdam and surrounding areas.... charming country... that houses my favorite artist of all time, Van Gogh... and Rembrandt is another Dutch master. I loved their museums. And... just to let you know... my surname, while not Dutch means shoe in your language. :roll:


----------



## misellen

Carole1930 said:


> Well said and thank you. Last night, I was considering leaving this forum and moving on to some other form of social interaction. You give me hope that common sense, dignity and manners are still alive and well. Please don't fret about your ability to communicate in English. It's excellent.


Please remember that you don't have to leave the entire forum. If a specific thread bothers you, just stop reading it.


----------



## theyarnlady

WindingRoad said:


> I won't allow people to put others down. And that's what several have done here. And I will challenge them. As for leaving that's their choice. As if I am the whole forum. Hardly there's Galaxy ya know.


Always get a laugh out of you . Some can not understand where you are coming from.

My gosh to the lady who does not understand what she is saying(Winding Road. You may want to reread what has been said. I would take her any day over comment made. In fact wish I lived by her.


----------



## theyarnlady

fortunate1 said:


> Really.. Hiding?? Just because I do not list where I live?? OK..here if that is what you think...
> 
> I live in a wonderful town in a beautiful river setting..outside of Medford Oregon. My..home is very humble..but paid for, as is my truck, I owe no one a dime,except monthly living expenses. I was a single mom, raised two children alone..there father died at the ripe old age of 25.
> 
> At one point we lived in my car, a safe place to park was a luxery... I worked my tail off to get a home for them! I swore then that I would never be homeless again. I still bust my butt everyday..So forgive me if things are not as important as helping someone else down on their luck...not a choice to be homeless..being homeless was not my priority, I lost it I could not make rent when husband died...until you have lived my life..do not judge me or my priorities....
> 
> Yes..my children are college graduates.my oldest GC are in college now,I help them too..those are my priorities...
> 
> If I choose to give 400.00 to help keep a roof over someone's head, or buy 100.00 in groceries to help feed someone's family, or pass sandwiches and juice to the homeless in the park rather than buy expensive yarn..it is my choice..just as it is someone else's to spend their money as they want.
> Why does that bother you or anyone?? My conscious guides me..so..there you go..if you need to know more of my personal info..just let me know.. Nothing to hide here.. Just thought it was... None of your business.. Collective none..not personal none..
> 
> Shine on..this is your problem not mine...so .you own it..😀😁
> ..


Proud of you. You say what you mean and mean what you say.


----------



## WindingRoad

Montana Gramma said:


> If you re-read my post, I singled no one out by name, if you feel you are the one , so be it! I really do not know about older posts, I do not feel the need to research way back, what could I change, the exchange was not with me, I try to get along with the world. When the world doesn't want to co-operate I just carry on, good, bad or indifferent. If you have a problem can it not be solved with agreeing to disagree?
> Feeling you have been wronged must hurt, but disparaging remarks have never created a friendly atmosphere for me. Many times words are taken out of context or someone else reads it as a completely different message.


I don't feel wronged. I don't care what someone thinks for me. Just in case you haven't noticed. By when someone disparages my friends I will speak up. You are welcome to not like that. I believe this was directed at me, as you haven't read the other posts and commented on them. I'm not the only one who feels this way. If you don't want to read the whole thread IMHO you shouldn't comment on any of it. I like to get both sides of the story. KWIM. And for someone who is upset about this thread why do you keep posting. If you go outside and get wet in the rain do you go out again and get wet again. Just wondering.


----------



## theyarnlady

fortunate1 said:


> Happiness, just be happy! That too is a choice,whatever your income, there are always those who cannot see beyond their nose..not pointed at any one person.. No one is going to stop doing what they do..thinking what they think or acting how they act.
> 
> We can choose to accept people as they are, or ignore them,look at a situation and ask...is this my problem..or yours..if you see it is not your problem..but someone else's issue...don't let it become yours...
> 
> Happiness, simple really


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

Simple:

Yarn expensive, cheap who cares. Are you happy with what you use? Then use it.

Cheap shots not excepted by me.

Also don't like spelling police. Why the concern may want to find something else to do.

Carry on Winding Road seem some do not know you and have not read your post. I fine you a kind person who shares what you know about life. Wish others could read your post on KP . 
You have shared a lot. Plus love love your sense of humor.


----------



## vjh1530

theyarnlady said:


> Simple:
> 
> Yarn expensive, cheap who cares. Are you happy with what you use? Then use it.
> 
> Cheap shots not excepted by me.
> 
> Also don't like spelling police. Why the concern may want to find something else to do.
> 
> Carry on Winding Road seem some do not know you and have not read your post. I fine you a kind person who shares what you know about life. Wish others could read your post on KP .
> You have shared a lot. Plus love love your sense of humor.


Well said!


----------



## fortunate1

theyarnlady said:


> Simple:
> 
> Yarn expensive, cheap who cares. Are you happy with what you use? Then use it.
> 
> Cheap shots not excepted by me.
> 
> Also don't like spelling police. Why the concern may want to find something else to do.
> 
> Carry on Winding Road seem some do not know you and have not read your post. I fine you a kind person who shares what you know about life. Wish others could read your post on KP .
> You have shared a lot. Plus love love your sense of humor.


You rock!!👍👍


----------



## fortunate1

WindingRoad said:


> I don't feel wronged. I don't care what someone thinks for me. Just in case you haven't noticed. By when someone disparages my friends I will speak up. You are welcome to not like that. I believe this was directed at me, as you haven't read the other posts and commented on them. I'm not the only one who feels this way. If you don't want to read the whole thread IMHO you shouldn't comment on any of it. I like to get both sides of the story. KWIM. And for someone who is upset about this thread why do you keep posting. If you go outside and get wet in the rain do you go out again and get wet again. Just wondering.


Been looking for you here..you make me smile!! Respect!!!!


----------



## gypsysoul

mousepotato said:


> You know, folks, your "expensive" and my "moderately priced" yarns may be one and the same. Do I have expensive, to me yarns? Yes, are they pricey? Yes they are. Are they the only yarns I buy? No. Do I buy them often? Well, that depends on who you ask, my husband or me. He, actually, has no idea what any given yarn costs unless I tell him. He just accepts that I have this incurable addiction. He is addicted to tools and gardening stuff. As long as my bills are paid and I have money left over, we pretty much buy the things we want. We both work full time and have decent salaries. I pay the mortgage, property taxes, and the heating bills with my salary and if there's money left over I buy yarn if I want to. I just bought a new car, and the payments on my car are going to take most of my discretionary spending money for a while, and that's okay. I have a humungous stash of yarns I like to knit from. I'm also close to retirement (2 more years for 80% of my salary as a pension), and I know that these yarns I've bought over time are going to be my knitting from then on. I'm buying it while I can afford to pay for it so I'll have it when I can no longer do so. This does not make me wildly extravagant. I share my yarn with others not as fortunate as to have it as necessary, and I do my share of charity knitting in superwash wool. I just don't brag about it here.
> 
> Will my days of knitting with RH and Caron, or their then equivalents come again? God, I hope not, because I do develop allergies from them. Nothing like having psoriasis and excema bubble up all over your hands from these yarns and have the blisters break and bleed. So what is inexpensive for you and in your budget, is costly in other ways to me.
> 
> I am very happy for those of you who like knitting with the mass merchandise yarn, but you make a virtue of how little you spend on your projects. If I'm going to knit something I want it to be an heirloom and acrylic fibers don't make heirlooms. I know from very sad experience that dry rot sets into it. If I get as much joy from the one skein of $80 laceweight buffalo and silk yarn that I can knit into a beautiful shawl, as you do from your 10 skeins for a dollar acrylic, what difference is there, really?


Does your husband have a twin, or another wife? Because he sounds just like mine! Tools! But, mine is also an enabler. He buys me yarn when we travel. He picks out the higher priced ones, and then tells me one skein isn't enough! I think he's counting how many tools that equals
:-D


----------



## RandyPandy

Yes Shannon123, I agree with you. All these posts have made people feel very defensive because the initial post was quite condescending.


----------



## Montana Gramma

WindingRoad said:


> I don't feel wronged. I don't care what someone thinks for me. Just in case you haven't noticed. By when someone disparages my friends I will speak up. You are welcome to not like that. I believe this was directed at me, as you haven't read the other posts and commented on them. I'm not the only one who feels this way. If you don't want to read the whole thread IMHO you shouldn't comment on any of it. I like to get both sides of the story. KWIM. And for someone who is upset about this thread why do you keep posting. If you go outside and get wet in the rain do you go out again and get wet again. Just wondering.


I meant I did not read past, past, long ago threads ( have read all this one)as you suggested I do. Apparently you do not read into or out of things the same either? I am not perpetuating anything, remember we are all allowed to post. I am not upset about the thread, a question was asked and commented on, allowed here. I just think when a personality is ripped apart it is a shame for all. When others join in and start the picking, the thread is lost, your choice of course. And no I did not originally comment on your particular thread either, just commented on the accumulation. If I have an individual beef with someone I go to the source. This source was several posters and no I do not like the tone it developed, of course my choice again. 
So many people go through adversity, we know not what they have struggled through. If they chose to tell us fine, if they chose to tell us through their yarn purchases, or not, fine. We are all molded by life's experiences and some have not been dealt an Ace. 
As I said before, most everyone is very helpful and sharing here, that is what I come for. But just as you stick up for whom you think has been wronged, why do you challenge others when they do the same? That is a rhetorical question so no reply is needed, if you so chose.


----------



## k.ryan0511

Montana Gramma said:


> I meant I did not read past, past, long ago threads ( have read all this one)as you suggested I do. Apparently you do not read into or out of things the same either? I am not perpetuating anything, remember we are all allowed to post. I am not upset about the thread, a question was asked and commented on, allowed here. I just think when a personality is ripped apart it is a shame for all. When others join in and start the picking, the thread is lost, your choice of course. And no I did not originally comment on your particular thread either, just commented on the accumulation. If I have an individual beef with someone I go to the source. This source was several posters and no I do not like the tone it developed, of course my choice again.
> So many people go through adversity, we know not what they have struggled through. If they chose to tell us fine, if they chose to tell us through their yarn purchases, or not, fine. We are all molded by life's experiences and some have not been dealt an Ace.
> As I said before, most everyone is very helpful and sharing here, that is what I come for. But just as you stick up for whom you think has been wronged, why do you challenge others when they do the same? That is a rhetorical question so no reply is needed, if you so chose.


 :thumbup:


----------



## fortunate1

Here is how Amy's words made me feel...this to me was a yes..or no question, perhaps followed with a simple explanation of why you prefer that yarn.

Her post made me, personally feel she was putting anyone down that did not use or have the finances to purchase above their income level. I felt she intentionally added things to her post to appear well off so as to belittle others. No one cares to know how much your spouse presumably spends on golf..and to assume everyone can buy expensive yarn if they choose to?? Presumption.. I wonder why that was necessary, unless to make her feel good about herself or make others feel inferior.

Then to return yesterday.. Tell the world how many pms she received, as if it is a popularity contest.. Throw in some little digs...then add her sex life??

This is passive aggression, sadly most people unless you are educated on the behavior of passive aggressive people do not realize it when hey see it.

People who are insecure in themselves, or their relationships or feel the need to impress others to make themselves feel better about their life, will repeatedly tell the price of things the buy or the money they have or spend

Yes before you ask, I do have the education to say this, also notice I said this is how I feel.

Please read about passive aggression,it may help some in the future.


Do I dislike her..no..
Do I think she is a fantastic knitter yes
Do I feel she has a great knowledge of her craft..yes
Do I think she is all she would like you to believe.. No

I know this is not going to set well..I expect some will be angry and try to justify themselves or defend this behavior, and that is OK,as I am aware that is human nature.


----------



## WindingRoad

fortunate1 said:


> Here is how Amy's words made me feel...this to me was a yes..or no question, perhaps followed with a simple explanation of why you prefer that yarn.
> 
> Her post made me, personally feel she was putting anyone down that did not use or have the finances to purchase above their income level. I felt she intentionally added things to her post to appear well off so as to belittle others. No one cares to know how much your spouse presumably spends on golf..and to assume everyone can buy expensive yarn if they choose to?? Presumption.. I wonder why that was necessary, unless to make her feel good about herself or make others feel inferior.
> 
> Then to return yesterday.. Tell the world how many pms she received, as if it is a popularity contest.. Throw in some little digs...then add her sex life??
> 
> This is passive aggression, sadly most people unless you are educated on the behavior of passive aggressive people do not realize it when hey see it.
> 
> People who are insecure in themselves, or their relationships or feel the need to impress others to make themselves feel better about their life, will repeatedly tell the price of things the buy or the money they have or spend
> 
> Yes before you ask, I do have the education to say this, also notice I said this is how I feel.
> 
> Please read about passive aggression,it may help some in the future.
> 
> Do I dislike her..no..
> Do I think she is a fantastic knitter yes
> Do I feel she has a great knowledge of her craft..yes
> Do I think she is all she would like you to believe.. No
> 
> I know this is not going to set well..I expect some will be angry and try to justify themselves or defend this behavior, and that is OK,as I am aware that is human nature.


You've hit the nail on the head. Those who look down on others don't fell well about themselves. Proven fact. Funny how when people defend others,as I've said before and will continue to say I don't care what someone on the other end of an internet connection think of me, it gets all put out of proportion. I'm embarrassed many times when I post my work and people ask what yarn I used. And I tell them $25-$30 a skein yarn. I feel like I might be " lording it over them" because I do know many can't afford that pricey yarn. And yes I do think $25-$30/ skein is expensive. I only use one skein for socks as opposed to 6-7 for a sweater or the like. But I've never told someone they can afford that price yarn. I know there are many many here who can't. I'm not attacking anyone just their actions and words.

It's like my kids, they break a lamp, I'm angry they broke the lamp. I not angry with them I'm angry with their actions. Not a great analogy but if you choose to ponder it you'll see it.

Why would someone announce to the world that they have put someone on a DNR list. Isn't that kinda holier than thou? Personally, I think it's hilarious that they think that much of me. LOL Besides I'm a DNR with my doc and he knows it. If he can't fix me in two weeks let me go.


----------



## cah

When you think about it, $25-30 for socks seems like a lot of money. I mean, you can certainly buy them cheaper. But, the real question is: can you buy that much entertainment for the same price? Let's say a movie ticket. They're pretty expensive, maybe $20 each for first run movies? You get about 2 hours of entertainment from that and poof, it's over. Sock yarn? Lots more hours involved!! And they're quite entertaining for me. If I had the choice, I'm sure I'd prefer the $30 stuff, but it's still entertaining even when it only costs $6.


----------



## fortunate1

cah said:


> When you think about it, $25-30 for socks seems like a lot of money. I mean, you can certainly buy them cheaper. But, the real question is: can you buy that much entertainment for the same price? Let's say a movie ticket. They're pretty expensive, maybe $20 each for first run movies? You get about 2 hours of entertainment from that and poof, it's over. Sock yarn? Lots more hours involved!! And they're quite entertaining for me. If I had the choice, I'm sure I'd prefer the $30 stuff, but it's still entertaining even when it only costs $6.


👍


----------



## Loniegal

This has been fun reading even though I don't have anything to add to the "discussion". Most of my knitting is with acrylic or the less expensive brands of wool. But I do dream of making something with one of the luxury fibers like cashmere or mink. Maybe a hat or shawlette. Perhaps someday. In the meantime I dream.


----------



## kiwi girl

No you are not alone.


----------



## Dutchie1946

fortunate1 said:


> Here is how Amy's words made me feel...this to me was a yes..or no question, perhaps followed with a simple explanation of why you prefer that yarn.
> 
> Her post made me, personally feel she was putting anyone down that did not use or have the finances to purchase above their income level. I felt she intentionally added things to her post to appear well off so as to belittle others. No one cares to know how much your spouse presumably spends on golf..and to assume everyone can buy expensive yarn if they choose to?? Presumption.. I wonder why that was necessary, unless to make her feel good about herself or make others feel inferior.
> 
> Then to return yesterday.. Tell the world how many pms she received, as if it is a popularity contest.. Throw in some little digs...then add her sex life??
> 
> This is passive aggression, sadly most people unless you are educated on the behavior of passive aggressive people do not realize it when hey see it.
> 
> People who are insecure in themselves, or their relationships or feel the need to impress others to make themselves feel better about their life, will repeatedly tell the price of things the buy or the money they have or spend
> 
> Yes before you ask, I do have the education to say this, also notice I said this is how I feel.
> 
> Please read about passive aggression,it may help some in the future.
> 
> Do I dislike her..no..
> Do I think she is a fantastic knitter yes
> Do I feel she has a great knowledge of her craft..yes
> Do I think she is all she would like you to believe.. No
> 
> I know this is not going to set well..I expect some will be angry and try to justify themselves or defend this behavior, and that is OK,as I am aware that is human nature.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Thank you for your cool-headed analysis!!


----------



## AmyKnits

fortunate1 said:


> Here is how Amy's words made me feel...this to me was a yes..or no question, perhaps followed with a simple explanation of why you prefer that yarn.
> 
> Her post made me, personally feel she was putting anyone down that did not use or have the finances to purchase above their income level. I felt she intentionally added things to her post to appear well off so as to belittle others. No one cares to know how much your spouse presumably spends on golf..and to assume everyone can buy expensive yarn if they choose to?? Presumption.. I wonder why that was necessary, unless to make her feel good about herself or make others feel inferior.
> 
> Then to return yesterday.. Tell the world how many pms she received, as if it is a popularity contest.. Throw in some little digs...then add her sex life??
> 
> This is passive aggression, sadly most people unless you are educated on the behavior of passive aggressive people do not realize it when hey see it.
> 
> People who are insecure in themselves, or their relationships or feel the need to impress others to make themselves feel better about their life, will repeatedly tell the price of things the buy or the money they have or spend
> 
> Yes before you ask, I do have the education to say this, also notice I said this is how I feel.
> 
> Please read about passive aggression,it may help some in the future.
> 
> Do I dislike her..no..
> Do I think she is a fantastic knitter yes
> Do I feel she has a great knowledge of her craft..yes
> Do I think she is all she would like you to believe.. No
> 
> I know this is not going to set well..I expect some will be angry and try to justify themselves or defend this behavior, and that is OK,as I am aware that is human nature.


And yet again I am dragged back to this horror show........

I sent the above a PM but she has declined my request for further explanation..... All this from a new poster who opts to be in hiding, not provide any information on HER personal credentials, yet provides a diagnosis?!?!? WOW! This HAS gone "to the dogs"!

Subject: Unique medical diagnosis information/link.

I am very interested in your technique of diagnosing personality disorders based on a couple of posts on the Internet. You say you are trained. Where did you receive your MD degree? I went to school in upstate NY and was never trained in this technique... Although I DID graduate in the '80's... There was no internet widely available to learn to diagnose patients in such a manner.

My husband graduated from Columbia (also in the '80's) and he is unaware of any such technique either. We try to stay current with regard to the latest advances in techniques and procedures for our patients... Attending a pain management conference just last week. Granted my husband DOES treat some patients for psychological issues, it is neither of our chosen specialties so we may not be as up to date on this "Internet posting diagnosis" method as others may be.

We were both trained that it is necessary to do a thorough evaluation/health history and physical as well as necessary testing before disgnosing ANY patient. Kindly steer me in the direction where you learned/became certified in this technique as I cannot find any information on "diagnosis based on a couple of Internet posts" in any medical reference book or on the internet.

Sincerely,

AmyKnits

If she indeed has a degree/certification to diagnose personality disorders based on a couple of Internet posts.... She can perform her work here on KP and be very busy for a very long time!!!


----------



## fortunate1

Lol..predicted this..what our darling little Amy failed to tell you was I refused to respond to her..kowing n this would be her next step.
True colors shining through..&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;

Point proven..passive aggressive, thank you.

It is now time to unwatch


----------



## Softly Speak

Loniegal said:


> This has been fun reading even though I don't have anything to add to the "discussion". Most of my knitting is with acrylic or the less expensive brands of wool. But I do dream of making something with one of the luxury fibers like cashmere or mink. Maybe a hat or shawlette. Perhaps someday. In the meantime I dream.


Well said ......and we must tread softly, for we tread on each other's dreams. We are such stuff as dreams are made on; and our little life is rounded with a sleep. Let's just enjoy our crafting, as the journey, by whichever means it goes, ends with our own happy conclusion.


----------



## AmyKnits

fortunate1 said:


> Lol..predicted this..what our darling little Amy failed to tell you was I refused to respond to her..kowing n this would be her next step.
> True colors shining through..😅😅😅
> 
> Point proven..passive aggressive, thank you.
> 
> It is now time to unwatch


Of COURSE you declined to respond... I stated that in my post! There IS no response for this type of behavior... "Diagnosis after reading two posts on an Internet site"!?!?!?! Where did you receive training on THAT?!?!?

Of course! NOW it is time for you to unwatch! AFTER you diagnose me with a personality disorder based on reading a couple of my posts, refuse to state your credentials, and are called to the table to explain yourself. You are very welcome!

My true colors DO shine through... I would never diagnose anyone with anything without the proper authorization, background, history, and complete examination including necessary testing....

Have a nice life! Back to UNWATCH... I don't think even a hundred PM's from others could drag me back to this hot mess again!

"Cool-headed analysis" without any training/credentials or knowledge can be a very dangerous thing. I see patients EVERY DAY who THINK they know better than the doctor because they "read on the Internet".... A little information can be VERY dangerous!


----------



## cah

Aaaaaaand more passive aggression. Which, by the way, is not a personality disorder, nor a diagnosis. It's a behavior.


----------



## mopgenorth

AmyKnits said:


> Of COURSE you declined to respond... I stated that in my post! There IS no response for this type of behavior... "Diagnosis after reading two posts on an Internet site"!?!?!?! Where did you receive training on THAT?!?!?
> 
> Of course! NOW it is time for you to unwatch! AFTER you diagnose me with a personality disorder based on reading a couple of my posts, refuse to state your credentials, and are called to the table to explain yourself. You are very welcome!
> 
> My true colors DO shine through... I would never diagnose anyone with anything without the proper authorization, background, history, and complete examination including necessary testing....
> 
> Have a nice life! Back to UNWATCH... I don't think even a hundred PM's from others could drag me back to this hot mess again!
> 
> "Cool-headed analysis" without any training/credentials or knowledge can be a very dangerous thing. I see patients EVERY DAY who THINK they know better than the doctor because they "read on the Internet".... A little information can be VERY dangerous!


...the lady doth protest too much, methinks...

I don't recall anyone making any type of diagnosis...just expressing thoughts and opinions (which judging from MY inbox, many, MANY of us have the same thoughts).

However, I'm wondering how a highly trained medical professional that you have implied yourself to be (over and over and over) with "credentials" could arrive at such a odd conclusion??? Just what exactly are you LICENSED to do?


----------



## galaxycraft

:lol: 
Just a couple of posts? Seriously? Anyone can read prior postings.
Has been going on for at LEAST 2 years of postings. :lol:
And only started knitting 4 years ago. And admits - still much to learn.
A person who is knowledgeable in making socks does not make them an expert in the crafts.
Ohhh, I took biology in college --- guess I can be an expert in Horticulture, Veterinary Services, A Zoologist, A Doctor, etc.
I also took Criminal Law - Doesn't make me a criminal attorney.


----------



## AmyKnits

cah said:


> Aaaaaaand more passive aggression. Which, by the way, is not a personality disorder, nor a diagnosis. It's a behavior.


I wonder if you received YOUR medical degree from the exact same place as unfortunate1....

http://www.nytimes.com/health/guides/disease/passive-aggressive-personality-disorder/overview.html

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passive-aggressive_behavior

Have a lovely evening! I CHOOSE to spend my evening with family and friends and NOT on the Internet! Carry on with your diagnosis, insults and enjoy your evening wallowing in "Amy hate"! Lol


----------



## galaxycraft

Hah .... expected.


----------



## galaxycraft

mopgenorth said:


> ...the lady doth protest too much, methinks...
> 
> I don't recall anyone making any type of diagnosis...just expressing thoughts and opinions (which judging from MY inbox, many, MANY of us have the same thoughts).
> 
> However, I'm wondering how a highly trained medical professional that you have implied yourself to be (over and over and over) with "credentials" could arrive at such a odd conclusion??? Just what exactly are you LICENSED to do?


A behaviorist with the FBI has training. :wink:


----------



## mopgenorth

galaxycraft said:


> A behaviorist with the FBI. :wink:


but of course!

Oh, what a tangled web we weave, when first we practice to deceive.


----------



## cah

Amy, nobody hates you. We hate the way you're treating us and we have a right to speak up about it. I don't need a degree to spot passive aggressive behavior. It's not a medical condition. My teenager does it all the time!


----------



## mopgenorth

cah said:


> Amy, nobody hates you. We hate the way you're treating us and we have a right to speak up about it. I don't need a degree to spot passive aggressive behavior. It's not a medical condition. My teenager does it all the time!


As does a 2-year old every time they hold their breath or lay one down.


----------



## maggie20736

You can buy all sorts of yarns on Craftsy, it's my favorite yarn store. They also include a return postage sticker, which makes returns easy. You do have to pay for the return postage- they take it out of your refund. They have fantastic sales and I try and order enough yarn that I get free shipping. They sell a wide variety of yarns for all knitters, from Lions brand to the wildly expensive. I always shop their sales and you really can get quality yarns there for the same Price you pay for Patons and Lions brand. I am not knocking the cheaper brands of yarn, I'm just saying that if you are a savvy shopper there are a lot of options out there!!


----------



## fortunate1

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/passive-aggressive-diaries/201305/confronting-passive-aggressive-behavior


----------



## chrisjac

Amazing! I see this behavior all the time.

Walter Reuther	
If it looks like a duck, walks like a duck and quacks like a duck, then it just may be a duck.
―Walter Reuther

Read more at http://izquotes.com/quote/376030



galaxycraft said:


> Hah .... expected.


----------



## mopgenorth

fortunate1 said:


> http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/passive-aggressive-diaries/201305/confronting-passive-aggressive-behavior


fabulous! right on point!


----------



## Hands2Help

chrisjac said:


> Amazing! I see this behavior all the time.
> 
> Walter Reuther
> If it looks like a duck, walks like a duck and quacks like a duck, then it just may be a duck.
> ―Walter Reuther
> 
> Read more at http://izquotes.com/quote/376030


Our prime purpose in this life is to help others. And if you can't help them, at least don't hurt them.
―Dalai Lama

Read more at http://izquotes.com/quotes/life


----------



## Palenque1978

galaxycraft said:


> :lol:
> Just a couple of posts? Seriously? Anyone can read prior postings.
> Has been going on for at LEAST 2 years of postings. :lol:
> And only started knitting 4 years ago. And admits - still much to learn.
> A person who is knowledgeable in making socks does not make them an expert in the crafts.
> Ohhh, I took biology in college --- guess I can be an expert in Horticulture, Veterinary Services, A Zoologist, A Doctor, etc.
> I also took Criminal Law - Doesn't make me a criminal attorney.


Right you are. I took art and painting courses in college... didn't make me a Van Gogh. But, I did teach myself to knit socks. Yippie!


----------



## Rosewood11

This is what I mean about eBay as a remedy for the expensive yarn problem:

About 35 years ago, I discovered a wonderful yarn called Candide, and made a sweater for my high-school-aged brother, and a smaller one for a little boy I considered a godchild. My brother's sweater accompanied both him and one of his friends on a high school "survival" camping trip to the Alleghenies. They both credited the fact that it had the lanolin still in the yarn with keeping them warm and dry when others were shivering. Several years later, my brother took the sweater on a caving trip with another friend. The cave had a very-wet entrance, and the other guy became hypo-thermic in the process. My brother told me if his friend hadn't put on the sweater, he would have had to go to the hospital, and well could have died! So this sweater is very cherished.

Problem being it is also much too small for my brother's middle-age body!!! The little boy I knitted for has also grown a bit, and his needs to be remade, as well. I could add some of the remaining yarn to one, but had nowhere near enough to enlarge both or even make a second useful item.

Then, today I got a notification that 10 skeins of the same color were about to go off-sale on eBay!!! Since I'd been watching that yarn, I couldn't believe that I'd missed the entire listing. Believe it or not, I just won those skeins at the total cost of $22.03!!! That's for all 10 skeins!!! This yarn was between $5.00 and $8.00/skein the whole time I was able to buy it in-store. Both the fact that it was available in the right color and at that price are a miracle of God!!! And, believe me, I prayed I'd manage to get it!!!

So the moral of the story is don't feel like you are limited to acrylic when wool would be better for what you're doing. You never know what you'll find at a flea market, garage sale, thrift store or on eBay. And the price will be amazing!!!


----------



## carmenl

What you find fault with in some one else is some thing that you are afraid of in your self. It's called transference.


----------



## deshka

I have not paid $30, but I have paid $25, and bought 2 skeins. I paid big bucks for some sublime and for a special baby sweater and needed 3 skeins, I think that was he most expensive baby sweater and it ended up being $55. after I found the buttons that went perfect with it. I don't do that often, but actually--too often. My favorite light yarn is Dale of Norway baby ull, it's $8.20 for 50 gms.

If I had known before hand this was a hornets nest I would not have posted at all, sorry I put in my 1 cent worth.


----------



## mopgenorth

carmenl said:


> What you find fault with in some one else is some thing that you are afraid of in your self. It's called transference.


So if I don't like mean grown up girls any more than I did middle school/high school mean girls, it means I am one too? Or does it just mean I don't like mean nasty liars of any age? (Edited because I think I originally came across as defensive, but I really want to know.)


----------



## galaxycraft

carmenl said:


> What you find fault with in some one else is some thing that you are afraid of in your self. It's called transference.


Hmmm....
A yarn snob? Nope not me.
Egotistical? Nope not me.
Put one's self high on their pedestal to look down on the masses? Nope not me.
Just to name a few. Nope, no transference here. 

Bragging rights for an accomplishment is one thing.
But to portray one's self as an expert; and to also "lecture" to the masses how to live one's life is another.
We are talking about a person who believes there is only one size hat for all.
That hat patterns do NOT come in various sizes.
That person has yet to come forward after being proven wrong on the issue.
There are other "ego" talks in prior postings as well.

So no ... no transference here.


----------



## rujam

AmyKnits said:


> Of COURSE you declined to respond... I stated that in my post! There IS no response for this type of behavior... "Diagnosis after reading two posts on an Internet site"!?!?!?! Where did you receive training on THAT?!?!?
> 
> Of course! NOW it is time for you to unwatch! AFTER you diagnose me with a personality disorder based on reading a couple of my posts, refuse to state your credentials, and are called to the table to explain yourself. You are very welcome!
> 
> My true colors DO shine through... I would never diagnose anyone with anything without the proper authorization, background, history, and complete examination including necessary testing....
> 
> Have a nice life! Back to UNWATCH... I don't think even a hundred PM's from others could drag me back to this hot mess again!
> 
> "Cool-headed analysis" without any training/credentials or knowledge can be a very dangerous thing. I see patients EVERY DAY who THINK they know better than the doctor because they "read on the Internet".... A little information can be VERY dangerous!


I simply cannot believe all the hatred that has come out over whether we use expensive yarn or not. Will everyone take a deep breath and grow up please!!!!!


----------



## Rosewood11

rujam said:


> I simply cannot believe all the hatred that has come out over whether we use expensive yarn or not. Will everyone take a deep breath and grow up please!!!!!


I can't believe people have gotten angry about this. I'm happy for those who have the money to buy expensive yarns. If I could afford to do so, I'd probably buy some occasionally. I use what I can, and I'm happy with my choices. Some of them are "name brands" and some aren't. I am not ashamed of that. There are too many real things to be upset about.

I've truly found it's more about where you buy than how much you pay. I did get some 100% cashmere yarn from China recently (again, on eBay). I'm willing to bet there are plenty of expensive yarns made in the same factory, but I got my 6 balls for $6.99 total, with free shipping. I buy from KnitPicks rather than some of the more designer-type stores or sites, and I've been very pleased with their yarn--and they carry acrylic as well as wools. With patience and judicious shopping, I've found I can get just about any kind of fiber I want at a price-point within my budget.

By the same token, I'm not ashamed at all to be seen buying and knitting budget-brand yarns if they're what meets my needs. If I meet someone who seems to think they can't afford the yarn I'm knitting with, I'll either tell them where I got mine (I'm no more ashamed to admit that than I am to tell people that most of my clothes come from Goodwill!!!), or I'll tell them why the yarn they've got may just be the best choice for what they're making.

Everybody needs to just take a deep breath, pick up their needles, and create. The peaceful state of mind will catch up with you shortly.


----------



## Dutchie1946

Rosewood11 said:


> ... Everybody needs to just take a deep breath, pick up their needles, and create. The peaceful state of mind will catch up with you shortly.


But one must take a break from the needles, and following this topic is one entertaining break - for me at least.


----------



## fortunate1

galaxycraft, you need not defend yourself, as this is not what the psychological meaning of transference is..

Transference: redirection of feelings and/or desires. Usually of those retained from childhood toward a new object, commonly Of course there is also the parents behavior etc etc..that is then transferred to how one perceives someone. Many Factors but the one posted is least used..rare that a psychologist would actually define any form of transference as stated in prior post.

I have unwatched this but..I knew there was more who would try to challenge others, I started this, so I need to make sure you who see, are ok.

I cannot in good conscience leave you to fend for yourselves,. I knew this would happen..and trust me, I am prepared
I just refuse to take part in feeding a behavioral issue


----------



## fortunate1

galaxycraft, you need not defend yourself, as this is not what the psychological meaning of transference is..

Transference: redirection of feelings and/or desires. Usually of those retained from childhood toward a new object, commonly Of course there is also the parents behavior etc etc..that is then transferred to how one perceives someone. Many Factors but the one posted is least used..rare that a psychologist would actually define any form of transference as stated in prior post.

I have unwatched this but..I knew there was more who would try to challenge others, I started this, so I need to make sure you who see, are ok.

I cannot in good conscience leave you to fend for yourselves,. I knew this would happen..and trust me, I am prepared
I just refuse to take part in feeding a behavioral issue


----------



## chrisjac

I give up.



Hands2Help said:


> Our prime purpose in this life is to help others. And if you can't help them, at least don't hurt them.
> ―Dalai Lama
> 
> Read more at http://izquotes.com/quotes/life


----------



## normancha

Dutchie1946 said:


> But one must take a break from the needles, and following this topic is one entertaining break - for me at least.


and for me.


----------



## Palenque1978

Dutchie1946 said:


> But one must take a break from the needles, and following this topic is one entertaining break - for me at least.


Well said, Jessica Jean.

It's so good to be back in this forum. And, I was hoping to find you because I need to pick your brain with advice about a tunic that I'm about to embark. As soon as I know the measurements of the wearer... I will attempt to manipulate the pattern to fit her. If I need help; and, I'm pretty sure that that I will. I'll be contacting you, okay?

Thelma


----------



## carmenl

You are right. The word I was looking for for is projection. Which is projecting on to others what you fear to see in yourself.


----------



## Carole1930

The word transference does not seem to apply in this situation. Projection would be more applicable. Deliberate provocation is possibly present, as is narcissism.


----------



## fortunate1

Wrong again narcissism is self absorption..thinking their talents are better than anothers, unless of course this was directed at Amy.

Projection,is a self defense mechanim..and is a theory only, what else ya got on my test? As for deliberate provaocation..hmmmm...as you are making a sad attempt to... . You cannot provoke someone that knows what you are trying to do

I am becoming bored ...yawn


----------



## sseidel

AmyKnits said:


> I wonder if you received YOUR medical degree from the exact same place as unfortunate1....
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/health/guides/disease/passive-aggressive-personality-disorder/overview.html
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passive-aggressive_behavior
> 
> Have a lovely evening! I CHOOSE to spend my evening with family and friends and NOT on the Internet! Carry on with your diagnosis, insults and enjoy your evening wallowing in "Amy hate"! Lol


Really? Wikipedia as a credible reference source????


----------



## Dutchie1946

sseidel said:


> Really? Wikipedia as a credible reference source????


I was wondering about that, too. It's only as credible as the anonymous people who edit/contribute to it; not a site I would place any great amount of trust in. For medical references online, *I* look to the Mayo Clinic or a government site. 
http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions
http://www.cdc.gov/DiseasesConditions/
http://health.nih.gov/


----------



## amortje

AmyKnits said:


> Of COURSE you declined to respond... I stated that in my post! There IS no response for this type of behavior... "Diagnosis after reading two posts on an Internet site"!?!?!?! Where did you receive training on THAT?!?!?
> 
> Of course! NOW it is time for you to unwatch! AFTER you diagnose me with a personality disorder based on reading a couple of my posts, refuse to state your credentials, and are called to the table to explain yourself. You are very welcome!
> 
> My true colors DO shine through... I would never diagnose anyone with anything without the proper authorization, background, history, and complete examination including necessary testing....
> 
> Have a nice life! Back to UNWATCH... I don't think even a hundred PM's from others could drag me back to this hot mess again!
> 
> "Cool-headed analysis" without any training/credentials or knowledge can be a very dangerous thing. I see patients EVERY DAY who THINK they know better than the doctor because they "read on the Internet".... A little information can be VERY dangerous!


Even people who aren't experienced in the medical field, know that this behaviour is inapropriate. We don't need any diagnosis. My education tells me that this is a very unpleasant tone to approach another human being. People don't need to prove their hurted feelings by presenting their degrees.
Even without degree, people can be hurted and feel the need to express how they feel. It's all about empathy and dignity and how we communicate and about ... respect ....
Knitting Paradise is a place for everyone, even for crafters who doesn't show their work, or for people without degrees, for people without money, for people without expensive cars, for people without a sex live.
It's for people who enjoy to communicate with each other without all those very unpleasant statements.
Yes, Your work is nice, your yarn is the best (a privilege you can afford the best) but I'd like you to implement some more empathy ,I assume empathy is a quality that is highest required in the medical field as well....


----------



## carmicv

As I stated before. We need a moderator on this site. I never see this type of behaviour off topic. The OP asked a question about yarn. Attacking persons is not necessary. Oh my but it is an election year ha ha.


----------



## aliciawake

AmyKnits said:


> I have no qualms about spending money on yarn. I enjoy working with luxurious fibers and have learned a great deal about the properties of different fibers, how they perform, how they look, feel and how they knit up. I have found luxury yarns on sale and clearance and have items knitted with cashmere that cost me less than red heart... It takes more looking, but worth it to me!
> 
> I don't believe it is a matter of budget... Just choice. My husband doesn't blink an eye about paying $50 for a round of golf. Why would I blink an eye about paying $50 for yarn. At LEAST the knitted item I will have for years to come. It's a matter of choice, priorities and enjoyment. I have never had a manicure, pedicure or facial, cut/color my own hair and have not eaten in a restaurant in years. If you would rather spend that $30 on a steak dinner... Then you should. I choose to spend the same $30 on a gorgeous skein of yarn. If the electric bill is not being paid because you are buying yarn..... Well, that is a different situation altogether!
> 
> It's about choices and preferences. If you choose to knit with a less expensive fiber and enjoy that... You should. I choose to spend my PIN money on yarn and skip the steak.. I have salad in the fridge! I love my knitting and my waistline is happy I choose yarn instead of steak dinners!!


Well said, Amy. I am fortunate to be able to buy more expensive yarns. Unfortunately, they sit in their storage space where I pet them occasionally while I try to decide what pattern is worthy of them. If I stopped buying yarn today, I'd have enough to last through my end of days.


----------



## theyarnlady

galaxycraft said:


> Hmmm....
> A yarn snob? Nope not me.
> Egotistical? Nope not me.
> Put one's self high on their pedestal to look down on the masses? Nope not me.
> Just to name a few. Nope, no transference here.
> 
> Bragging rights for an accomplishment is one thing.
> But to portray one's self as an expert; and to also "lecture" to the masses how to live one's life is another.
> We are talking about a person who believes there is only one size hat for all.
> That hat patterns do NOT come in various sizes.
> That person has yet to come forward after being proven wrong on the issue.
> There are other "ego" talks in prior postings as well.
> 
> So no ... no transference here.


 :thumbup:


----------



## carmicv

I meant to state off topic on ravelry


----------



## Beachkc

When I first found this site , I was delighted because I had knitted one sweater in my life (that did not fit) and scarves and stoles. My expertise was crocheting, needlepoint,ect. I knew that I had found a place where I would learn to broaden my range. The first week there was a thread that exploded into mob mentality and a feeding frenzy of personal attacks. I was astounded. I'm glad I didn't give up on the site, because I have grown so much in knitting skill, mainly thanks to the knitters here and also to the research that Amy does and freely shares in blog form. I believe it is hard to have empathy with the mob that is chaseing you. I see no reason to TAKE offense when no offense is intended. I have come to the conclusion that there are some people who just enjoy a good fight. It might give them a reason to get rid of a bit of pent up energy and get the blood racing. Even so, it is so ugly to see the denigration and baseness of some members I have admired in the past.

At the present time in my life I am a 24/7 caregiver to one of the sweetest men in the world who has a great sense of humor. I get to release my pent up energy on wash day when I take the laundry out of the washer and the torn up tissues are all through it. My bird and I yell "Kawrap! Kawrap!Kawrap! S---! D----t! C----f----t S-O-B! My sweet man says " That sounds like a fit"


----------



## carmicv

Beachkc said:


> When I first found this site , I was delighted because I had knitted one sweater in my life (that did not fit) and scarves and stoles. My expertise was crocheting, needlepoint,ect. I knew that I had found a place where I would learn to broaden my range. The first week there was a thread that exploded into mob mentality and a feeding frenzy of personal attacks. I was astounded. I'm glad I didn't give up on the site, because I have grown so much in knitting skill, mainly thanks to the knitters here and also to the research that Amy does and freely shares in blog form. I believe it is hard to have empathy with the mob that is chaseing you. I see no
> reason to TAKE offense when no offense is intended. I have come to the conclusion that there are some people who just enjoy a good fight. It might give them a reason to get rid of a bit of pent up energy and get the blood racing. Even so, it is so ugly to see the denigration and baseness of some members I have admired in the past.
> 
> At the present time in my life I am a 24/7 caregiver to one of the sweetest men in the world who has a great sense of humor. I get to release my pent up energy on wash day when I take the laundry out of the washer and the torn up tissues are all through it. My bird and I yell "Kawrap! Kawrap!Kawrap! S---! D----t! C----f----t S-O-B! My sweet man says " That sounds like a fit"


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

Beachkc said:


> When I first found this site , I was delighted because I had knitted one sweater in my life (that did not fit) and scarves and stoles. My expertise was crocheting, needlepoint,ect. I knew that I had found a place where I would learn to broaden my range. The first week there was a thread that exploded into mob mentality and a feeding frenzy of personal attacks. I was astounded. I'm glad I didn't give up on the site, because I have grown so much in knitting skill, mainly thanks to the knitters here and also to the research that Amy does and freely shares in blog form. I believe it is hard to have empathy with the mob that is chaseing you. I see no reason to TAKE offense when no offense is intended. I have come to the conclusion that there are some people who just enjoy a good fight. It might give them a reason to get rid of a bit of pent up energy and get the blood racing. Even so, it is so ugly to see the denigration and baseness of some members I have admired in the past.
> 
> At the present time in my life I am a 24/7 caregiver to one of the sweetest men in the world who has a great sense of humor. I get to release my pent up energy on wash day when I take the laundry out of the washer and the torn up tissues are all through it. My bird and I yell "Kawrap! Kawrap!Kawrap! S---! D----t! C----f----t S-O-B! My sweet man says " That sounds like a fit"


Oh now that sounds like you had a normal day. :roll:  Hope it is getting better. :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth

sseidel said:


> Really? Wikipedia as a credible reference source????


A CREDIBLY TRAINED AND LICENSED MEDICAL PROFESSIONAL would NEVER quote Wiki -

According to Amy she sees "patients EVERY DAY who THINK they know better than the doctor because they "read on the Internet".... A little information can be VERY dangerous!"

Yet she is providing WIKI as a reliable source for her argument. It's just one contradiction after another with that girl!


----------



## meems

Beachkc said:


> When I first found this site , I was delighted because I had knitted one sweater in my life (that did not fit) and scarves and stoles. My expertise was crocheting, needlepoint,ect. I knew that I had found a place where I would learn to broaden my range. The first week there was a thread that exploded into mob mentality and a feeding frenzy of personal attacks. I was astounded. I'm glad I didn't give up on the site, because I have grown so much in knitting skill, mainly thanks to the knitters here and also to the research that Amy does and freely shares in blog form. I believe it is hard to have empathy with the mob that is chaseing you. I see no reason to TAKE offense when no offense is intended. I have come to the conclusion that there are some people who just enjoy a good fight. It might give them a reason to get rid of a bit of pent up energy and get the blood racing. Even so, it is so ugly to see the denigration and baseness of some members I have admired in the past.
> 
> At the present time in my life I am a 24/7 caregiver to one of the sweetest men in the world who has a great sense of humor. I get to release my pent up energy on wash day when I take the laundry out of the washer and the torn up tissues are all through it. My bird and I yell "Kawrap! Kawrap!Kawrap! S---! D----t! C----f----t S-O-B! My sweet man says " That sounds like a fit"


Beachkc, your intro into KP sounds alot like mine. I made a sweater way back when, but when my dd got preg at 44, (on purpose I might add :shock: ) we were thrilled and I picked up my needles/hooks and off I went. I have a strong tendency to over do everything I get started with. I found KP and I was delighted. Except the first post I clicked on went on just like this one. Name calling, insinuations, baiting, and I thought, wait a minute, this is not want I am here for. I do think that things written are not always perceived the way the writer would have wanted. I do not want to get involved in all this drama. Do I want to stay here? After a few days I replied and wrote some posts and have never seen this again - until I did. And I don't remember the post, but one of the same people who I read in the first post was jumping a newbie about something she had written. I pm'd her and said I know your feelings must be hurt, but hang in there, it gets better. She said she had her finger on the unsubscribe when I wrote. I think she stayed. Now this post. It is very obvious that all this ruckus is not about expensive yarn. It's the sharks and the jets - an aside to West Side Story - and it has nothing to do with what we are on this site for. I'd love for us all to just put aside all this anger and turn the other cheek. Ladies it isn't worth it. Just let it go. Let's just knit or crochet and enjoy our craft and each other. How about not reading the posts from the person who bugs you? If you don't like what she has to say, just skip it. And how about just enjoying each other. I'm no Pollyanna, but I sure would love for the drama to subside. I haven't been here long, but I sure found out quick what was going to bring out the fighting. I don't know any of the people involved in this bashing, I have no dog in this fight, it isn't pointed at anyone, but it is directed at everyone. Can we all just be nicer? Just sayin'.
Thanks for reading
meems


----------



## fortunate1

meems said:


> Beachkc, your intro into KP sounds alot like mine. I made a sweater way back when, but when my dd got preg at 44, (on purpose I might add :shock: ) we were thrilled and I picked up my needles/hooks and off I went. I have a strong tendency to over do everything I get started with. I found KP and I was delighted. Except the first post I clicked on went on just like this one. Name calling, insinuations, baiting, and I thought, wait a minute, this is not want I am here for. I do think that things written are not always perceived the way the writer would have wanted. I do not want to get involved in all this drama. Do I want to stay here? After a few days I replied and wrote some posts and have never seen this again - until I did. And I don't remember the post, but one of the same people who I read in the first post was jumping a newbie about something she had written. I pm'd her and said I know your feelings must be hurt, but hang in there, it gets better. She said she had her finger on the unsubscribe when I wrote. I think she stayed. Now this post. It is very obvious that all this ruckus is not about expensive yarn. It's the sharks and the jets - an aside to West Side Story - and it has nothing to do with what we are on this site for. I'd love for us all to just put aside all this anger and turn the other cheek. Ladies it isn't worth it. Just let it go. Let's just knit or crochet and enjoy our craft and each other. How about not reading the posts from the person who bugs you? If you don't like what she has to say, just skip it. And how about just enjoying each other. I'm no Pollyanna, but I sure would love for the drama to subside. I haven't been here long, but I sure found out quick what was going to bring out the fighting. I don't know any of the people involved in this bashing, I have no dog in this fight, it isn't pointed at anyone, but it is directed at everyone. Can we all just be nicer? Just sayin'.
> Thanks for reading
> meems


👍👍👍👍🙊🙉🙈


----------



## carmenl

THe voice of reason...thank you.&#128522;


----------



## Kathie

I'm really curious about how an innocent question about what a person is willing/able to pay for yarn can turn into a 38 page cat fight. It makes no sense to me. Just enjoy your own projects.


----------



## WindingRoad

Kathie said:


> I'm really curious about how an innocent question about what a person is willing/able to pay for yarn can turn into a 38 page cat fight. It makes no sense to me. Just enjoy your own projects.


If I hadn't seen I wouldn't believe it either. Truth is always stranger than fiction. There were only 4 maybe 5 of "us" and then all those who didn't want to get involved chimed in. That's the curious part.


----------



## WindingRoad

amortje said:


> Even people who aren't experienced in the medical field, know that this behaviour is inapropriate. We don't need any diagnosis. My education tells me that this is a very unpleasant tone to approach another human being. People don't need to prove their hurted feelings by presenting their degrees.
> Even without degree, people can be hurted and feel the need to express how they feel. It's all about empathy and dignity and how we communicate and about ... respect ....
> Knitting Paradise is a place for everyone, even for crafters who doesn't show their work, or for people without degrees, for people without money, for people without expensive cars, for people without a sex live.
> It's for people who enjoy to communicate with each other without all those very unpleasant statements.
> Yes, Your work is nice, your yarn is the best (a privilege you can afford the best) but I'd like you to implement some more empathy ,I assume empathy is a quality that is highest required in the medical field as well....


A "doctor" needs authorization now,,,, to diagnose? Oh what a tangled web we weave... LOL


----------



## WindingRoad

Hands2Help said:


> Our prime purpose in this life is to help others. And if you can't help them, at least don't hurt them.
> ―Dalai Lama
> 
> Read more at http://izquotes.com/quotes/life


That's what we've been trying to do. Help those who've been condescended. Stand up for their rights.


----------



## Dutchie1946

carmicv said:


> As I stated before. We need a moderator on this site. I never see this type of behaviour off topic. The OP asked a question about yarn. Attacking persons is not necessary. Oh my but it is an election year ha ha.


No, not in the USA it's not. 2016 is _their_ election year.

The wonderful part of KP is that such 'off topic' conversations - be they leaning towards flaming or not - are NOT prohibited. That's the main reason I no longer hang out on the KnitList, CrochetList, CrochetPartners, etc. I used to be on them daily, until KP popped into existence. It's not fun to have your knuckles rapped when a conversation wanders from the original question! I prefer KP's freedom far more.

Reading this whole topic has been quite entertaining as well as vastly enlightening.


----------



## Dutchie1946

WindingRoad said:


> If I hadn't seen I wouldn't believe it either. Truth is always stranger than fiction. There were only 4 maybe 5 of "us" and then all those who didn't want to get involved chimed in. *That's the curious part.*


Indeed :!:


----------



## Irish knitter

WindingRoad said:


> Do you really not see it. She's condescending. It's her way or the highway. When has she ever had anything nice to say to "us". Hey I had to beg to have her put me back on her DNR list. Yes she has people she won't respond to. Sorta like a kid. She attacked me and said my knitting was not good. I guess you missed that. She has no excuse for her behavior so she calls us nasty. She basically accused people she obviously has no use for or understanding of of being unable to manage their finances. NO she didn't attack me this time but she attacked some of my friends here. And I don't like that.
> 
> Any other questions.


And I might add....she lied about me; saying I was kicked off (which I was not) and changed my name to get back on when in reality.....I am a "slow thinker"; late bloomer; someone who does not get it quickly or whatever you want to call me and thought about who I wanted to be. I am Irish and a devoted knitter of prayer shawls. I would ask for assistance she would make fun of me; distort the post; and she clearly did not read it correctly as others corrected her later after she was done. That is in the past and I have forgiven her.....and I just take it for what it is worth. 
There are some that have guided me to what I am today.....a much stronger person than when I first came on and waited patiently for me to grow as a person and to those I thank greatfully from the bottom of my heart; however; I cannot thank her for being a bully as she would tell new members to DNR me and they did not get a chance to know me.


----------



## Irish knitter

AmyKnits said:


> I was inundated with PM's yesterday about this thread and how "nasty", "pathetic" and "jealous" your comments are. I also received an email describing some of the negative comments made toward you by MANY other posters.
> 
> I do not (and would never choose to waste my valuable time if I HAD it) have time or desire to read this thread. Please keep that in mind should you choose to read my comments. Personally, your thoughts, comments, opinions mean nothing to me.... But the others you are insulting as a result DO matter to me.
> 
> From the comments and your CONSTANT posting here it appears that you have spent your ENTIRE DAY devoted to this thread and insulting me.
> 
> I posted my OPINION on the subject yesterday morning. I then went to work. I left early to take my daughter to take her driving test (she passed!). I posted AGAIN later in the afternoon with SPECIFIC FACTS AND EXAMPLES to explain/expand on my earlier post. I took my daughter to Victoria's Secret (last day of summer sale, extra 50% off SALE prices AND I had a coupon to use), took my 12 year old to her piano lesson, made a nice dinner for my family, enjoyed dinner outside with them, watched my 13 year old's baseball game (he played great), had a cup of tea with my husband and discussed our days/events/plans for tomorrow and the weekend. I went upstairs and made love with my husband and slept peacefully in his loving arms.
> 
> You spent the ENTIRE DAY and evening chained to your phone/computer on this thread?!?!? So sad.
> 
> I woke up this morning to make coffee and check my emails and I stopped reading after 11 PM'S on this thread.
> 
> I stand by my statement that you CAN choose to buy more expensive yarns if you choose to take the time to shop around.... There are sales and bargains on the Internet, LYS, Tuesday Morning, Aldi... I could go on and on.... If you can afford RHSS or Caron Simple Soft... You can afford to shop for bargains on other yarns and spend even less for them if you choose to. It is my opinion, experience and a suggestion. That is all. Take it or leave it. Like others... I also said that you can choose to eliminate other expenses (as I do) in your budget IF you would like to spend more $ on yarn. Those are tips and hints... Nothing more. Nothing less. If you CHOOSE to take them as condesending or insulting.. That is YOUR issue to deal with.
> 
> So... You wasted an entire day out of your life for what? I am still here. I am still posting. You have not (and cannot) change my opinion, happiness and life in any way shape or form. The only thing you accomplished was to make (an even more negative) name for yourself.
> 
> OF COURSE I am clicking off this thread... No need to respond as I have no interest in your comments.


But.....if we were looking for bargains we would not have time to read this thread.......hummmm


----------



## mopgenorth

Irish knitter said:


> And I might add....she lied about me; saying I was kicked off (which I was not) and changed my name to get back on when in reality.....I am a "slow thinker"; late bloomer; someone who does not get it quickly or whatever you want to call me and thought about who I wanted to be. I am Irish and a devoted knitter of prayer shawls. I would ask for assistance she would make fun of me; distort the post; and she clearly did not read it correctly as others corrected her later after she was done. That is in the past and I have forgiven her.....and I just take it for what it is worth.
> There are some that have guided me to what I am today.....a much stronger person than when I first came on and waited patiently for me to grow as a person and to those I thank greatfully from the bottom of my heart; however; I cannot thank her for being a bully as she would tell new members to DNR me and they did not get a chance to know me.


To know you is to love you! I'm so happy and proud to call you Friend!


----------



## Irish knitter

cah said:


> AmyKnits, take your meds and go back to bed. I can't believe you just posted what you did. If you hurry, you can edit out the embarrassing parts.
> 
> To the rest of you, internet rule #1 applies here: don't poke the crazy. If I didn't think she was unstable before, I certainly do now.


Oh...you guys!!! I am laughing so hard!!!!


----------



## Irish knitter

misellen said:


> Nah, ground sirloin at least.


We could make you chocolate cake....


----------



## Irish knitter

fortunate1 said:


> Here is how Amy's words made me feel...this to me was a yes..or no question, perhaps followed with a simple explanation of why you prefer that yarn.
> 
> Her post made me, personally feel she was putting anyone down that did not use or have the finances to purchase above their income level. I felt she intentionally added things to her post to appear well off so as to belittle others. No one cares to know how much your spouse presumably spends on golf..and to assume everyone can buy expensive yarn if they choose to?? Presumption.. I wonder why that was necessary, unless to make her feel good about herself or make others feel inferior.
> 
> Then to return yesterday.. Tell the world how many pms she received, as if it is a popularity contest.. Throw in some little digs...then add her sex life??
> 
> This is passive aggression, sadly most people unless you are educated on the behavior of passive aggressive people do not realize it when hey see it.
> 
> People who are insecure in themselves, or their relationships or feel the need to impress others to make themselves feel better about their life, will repeatedly tell the price of things the buy or the money they have or spend
> 
> Yes before you ask, I do have the education to say this, also notice I said this is how I feel.
> 
> Please read about passive aggression,it may help some in the future.
> 
> Do I dislike her..no..
> Do I think she is a fantastic knitter yes
> Do I feel she has a great knowledge of her craft..yes
> Do I think she is all she would like you to believe.. No
> 
> I know this is not going to set well..I expect some will be angry and try to justify themselves or defend this behavior, and that is OK,as I am aware that is human nature.


Thank You...this is how I feel. She makes me feel "little" and it does not feel good.


----------



## Irish knitter

deshka said:


> I have not paid $30, but I have paid $25, and bought 2 skeins. I paid big bucks for some sublime and for a special baby sweater and needed 3 skeins, I think that was he most expensive baby sweater and it ended up being $55. after I found the buttons that went perfect with it. I don't do that often, but actually--too often. My favorite light yarn is Dale of Norway baby ull, it's $8.20 for 50 gms.
> 
> If I had known before hand this was a hornets nest I would not have posted at all, sorry I put in my 1 cent worth.


It is supposed to be 2 cents worth.......are you like me and missing a cent?


----------



## Irish knitter

galaxycraft said:


> Hmmm....
> A yarn snob? Nope not me.
> Egotistical? Nope not me.
> Put one's self high on their pedestal to look down on the masses? Nope not me.
> Just to name a few. Nope, no transference here.
> 
> Bragging rights for an accomplishment is one thing.
> But to portray one's self as an expert; and to also "lecture" to the masses how to live one's life is another.
> We are talking about a person who believes there is only one size hat for all.
> That hat patterns do NOT come in various sizes.
> That person has yet to come forward after being proven wrong on the issue.
> There are other "ego" talks in prior postings as well.
> 
> So no ... no transference here.


Oh my goodness.....after reading all of your posts you are too funny!!!


----------



## WindingRoad

Irish knitter said:


> Thank You...this is how I feel. She makes me feel "little" and it does not feel good.


And that is why I took it upon myself to defend many here not only you. I used drive by people's homes and think why don't they fix that place up. When I was on my own as sole bread winner I learnt quickly why people didn't fix up their houses. That's the issue many refuse to accept. Sorry you felt little. You are not little in my eyes.


----------



## Irish knitter

Dutchie1946 said:


> But one must take a break from the needles, and following this topic is one entertaining break - for me at least.


And for me also....this is truly entertaining AND.......

if anyone wants to unload their guilt of expensive yarn.....I'll be happy to take it off your hands.


----------



## MommaCrochet

After following this the last few days, I think I will be somewhat hesitant to ask questions or vent on this site. I've never seen some be so harsh.I appreciate those trying to salvage the situation!


----------



## Irish knitter

carmicv said:


> As I stated before. We need a moderator on this site. I never see this type of behaviour off topic. The OP asked a question about yarn. Attacking persons is not necessary. Oh my but it is an election year ha ha.


I'll be the moderator....what is a moderator and what do I do?


----------



## WindingRoad

MommaCrochet said:


> After following this the last few days, I think I will be somewhat hesitant to ask questions or vent on this site. I've never seen some be so harsh.I appreciate those trying to salvage the situation!


Oh my. Do you get out much. JK... I suppose we should all shut up and let one person rule the forum. And not say anything when she is condescending. Besides there is still the soap thread and it seems to be on an even keel. All bright and sweet.


----------



## WindingRoad

Irish knitter said:


> I'll be the moderator....what is a moderator and what do I do?


How long ya got?


----------



## Katsch

Irish knitter said:


> And I might add....she lied about me; saying I was kicked off (which I was not) and changed my name to get back on when in reality.....I am a "slow thinker"; late bloomer; someone who does not get it quickly or whatever you want to call me and thought about who I wanted to be. I am Irish and a devoted knitter of prayer shawls. I would ask for assistance she would make fun of me; distort the post; and she clearly did not read it correctly as others corrected her later after she was done. That is in the past and I have forgiven her.....and I just take it for what it is worth.
> There are some that have guided me to what I am today.....a much stronger person than when I first came on and waited patiently for me to grow as a person and to those I thank greatfully from the bottom of my heart; however; I cannot thank her for being a bully as she would tell new members to DNR me and they did not get a chance to know me.


I never knew this happened to you. I am sorry for that and so glad others took the time to know you. I enjoy your posts.
Sincerely,
Kathy


----------



## Katsch

Irish knitter said:


> And for me also....this is truly entertaining AND.......
> 
> if anyone wants to unload their guilt of expensive yarn.....I'll be happy to take it off your hands.


Haha


----------



## Irish knitter

Kathie said:


> I'm really curious about how an innocent question about what a person is willing/able to pay for yarn can turn into a 38 page cat fight. It makes no sense to me. Just enjoy your own projects.


You have to admit.....on a boring day it gives you something to read....


----------



## Carole1930

No one can ever change another person. Period. The more you try to show someone how wrong they are, the worse the situation becomes. The more criticism, name-calling and negative comments, the more the other person defends themselves and digs in their heels. The misinterpretation of posts on this thread, whether by accident or design, is atrocious. Have none of you ever raised teenagers, especially girl teenagers in the 1960s and 70s? There is another war impending for the US in the Middle East, our economy is still headed south, our nation is very close to bankruptcy, stupidity still rules in Washington D.C., a new currency is soon to take effect that could wipe out our savings accounts - and this post, as well as another one, are engaged in a cat fight over hurt feelings. Why don't you argue about whether it's raining or whether it's sprinkling? It makes about as much sense. Did you change anyone or what has happened one iota? No, you didn't. Please don't suggest that I not read the posts that are negative. This is the only social life I have, whether it's a positive post or a negative one.


----------



## MommaCrochet

Actually, I do get out quite a bit and don't expect everything soft and sweet. I am referring to the condescending one, not ones who oppose it. I'm sure the person who initially posted the question never expected this.


----------



## mopgenorth

Carole1930 said:


> No one can ever change another person. Period. The more you try to show someone how wrong they are, the worse the situation becomes. The more criticism, name-calling and negative comments, the more the other person defends themselves and digs in their heels. The misinterpretation of posts on this thread, whether by accident or design, is atrocious. Have none of you ever raised teenagers, especially girl teenagers in the 1960s and 70s? There is another war impending for the US in the Middle East, our economy is still headed south, our nation is very close to bankruptcy, stupidity still rules in Washington D.C., a new currency is soon to take effect that could wipe out our savings accounts - and this post, as well as another one, are engaged in a cat fight over hurt feelings. Why don't you argue about whether it's raining or whether it's sprinkling? It makes about as much sense. Did you change anyone or what has happened one iota? No, you didn't. Please don't suggest that I not read the posts that are negative. This is the only social life I have, whether it's a positive post or a negative one.


I do not like Dirty Little Liars and when her nasty behavior affects others I will call her out. Every time.


----------



## galaxycraft

Carole1930 said:


> Did you change anyone or what has happened one iota? No, you didn't.


Your opinion -- that no change has occurred.

1) Because we are "outing" a person for who they really are - are opening the eyes of those that want to see.
All they have to do is read the person's prior posts and watch the trend surface quickly.

2) I don't expect to change the person in question. 
But we do have the free speech to state that it isn't right nor okay to continuously look down one's nose at the masses here on the forum because of choices -- in our crafts --- And YES -- our own private lives, And to say so, so blatantly.

3) To do so over and over again like the person has over the past 2+ years, is the person's way of life.
So no, I don't expect to change the person.
This is not the person's first rodeo getting told it isn't right. 
The person should have already learned the lesson on what happens when the masses are treated that way.
But yet the digs continue from the person's keyboard.

And you my dear Carole, being a member for only 7 months -- I feel you do Not know the characters in this play. - IMO.


----------



## bane

I rarely buy expensive yarns. All of my knitting is donated to various charities, so the less I spend on yarn, the more I can buy, giving me more items to donate.


----------



## chrisjac

Shame, shame on liars! I'm so sorry you had that problem. We appreciate your thoughts. Always welcome if you need any help.
Christine



Irish knitter said:


> And I might add....she lied about me; saying I was kicked off (which I was not) and changed my name to get back on when in reality.....I am a "slow thinker"; late bloomer; someone who does not get it quickly or whatever you want to call me and thought about who I wanted to be. I am Irish and a devoted knitter of prayer shawls. I would ask for assistance she would make fun of me; distort the post; and she clearly did not read it correctly as others corrected her later after she was done. That is in the past and I have forgiven her.....and I just take it for what it is worth.
> There are some that have guided me to what I am today.....a much stronger person than when I first came on and waited patiently for me to grow as a person and to those I thank greatfully from the bottom of my heart; however; I cannot thank her for being a bully as she would tell new members to DNR me and they did not get a chance to know me.


----------



## Shannon123

Carole1930 said:


> No one can ever change another person. Period. The more you try to show someone how wrong they are, the worse the situation becomes. The more criticism, name-calling and negative comments, the more the other person defends themselves and digs in their heels. The misinterpretation of posts on this thread, whether by accident or design, is atrocious. Have none of you ever raised teenagers, especially girl teenagers in the 1960s and 70s? There is another war impending for the US in the Middle East, our economy is still headed south, our nation is very close to bankruptcy, stupidity still rules in Washington D.C., a new currency is soon to take effect that could wipe out our savings accounts - and this post, as well as another one, are engaged in a cat fight over hurt feelings. Why don't you argue about whether it's raining or whether it's sprinkling? It makes about as much sense. Did you change anyone or what has happened one iota? No, you didn't. Please don't suggest that I not read the posts that are negative. This is the only social life I have, whether it's a positive post or a negative one.


There are dozens of pages of active topics that you can read and comment on, why do you need to scold any of us? Start a topic so you can commiserate with others with your dour outlook for our country.


----------



## WindingRoad

Carole1930 said:


> No one can ever change another person. Period. The more you try to show someone how wrong they are, the worse the situation becomes. The more criticism, name-calling and negative comments, the more the other person defends themselves and digs in their heels. The misinterpretation of posts on this thread, whether by accident or design, is atrocious. Have none of you ever raised teenagers, especially girl teenagers in the 1960s and 70s? There is another war impending for the US in the Middle East, our economy is still headed south, our nation is very close to bankruptcy, stupidity still rules in Washington D.C., a new currency is soon to take effect that could wipe out our savings accounts - and this post, as well as another one, are engaged in a cat fight over hurt feelings. Why don't you argue about whether it's raining or whether it's sprinkling? It makes about as much sense. Did you change anyone or what has happened one iota? No, you didn't. Please don't suggest that I not read the posts that are negative. This is the only social life I have, whether it's a positive post or a negative one.


Guess what you might want to take your own advice. Where are your posts on these issues. I'd love to converse with you about them. Can you direct me to them?


----------



## WindingRoad

MommaCrochet said:


> Actually, I do get out quite a bit and don't expect everything soft and sweet. I am referring to the condescending one, not ones who oppose it. I'm sure the person who initially posted the question never expected this.


I'm sure she didn't.


----------



## WindingRoad

mopgenorth said:


> I do not like Dirty Little Liars and when her nasty behavior affects others I will call her out. Every time.


Count me in..


----------



## WindingRoad

Shannon123 said:


> There are dozens of pages of active topics that you can read and comment on, why do you need to scold any of us? Start a topic so you can commiserate with others with your dour outlook for our country.


What new currency. We've been hearing about a new currency for years. And right now we are ahead of most currencies.


----------



## fortunate1

There..are some very strong characters in this "play".

For so many to feel so strongly, there has to be a reason, instead of calling them bullies..Ask yourselves why so many?? These are just the ones that do not fear attacks, wonder how many are not speaking up, as to not cause waves?? This is not mob mentality, all of them share one common denominator. 

Strong women....


----------



## WindingRoad

fortunate1 said:


> There..are some very strong characters in this "play".
> 
> For so many to feel so strongly, there has to be a reason, instead of calling them bullies..Ask yourselves why so many?? These are just the ones that do not fear attacks, wonder how many are not speaking up, as to not cause waves?? This is not mob mentality, all of them share one common denominator.
> 
> Strong women....


Some of us lack apathy also.


----------



## misellen

Dutchie1946 said:


> But one must take a break from the needles, and following this topic is one entertaining break - for me at least.


Me too. I fell asleep over my knitting needles a couple of hours ago. :lol:


----------



## books

BeverleyBee said:


> I rarely buy expensive yarns. All of my knitting is donated to various charities, so the less I spend on yarn, the more I can buy, giving me more items to donate.


I agree. Every once in a while I "score" a "find" in a Goodwill bag or off of Ebay. Why would I ever waste my time looking for big sales and combining coupons, when I could be KNITTING?


----------



## fortunate1

I was not going to go public with this but I think the tme has come...especially sine WR is here.

The PM Amy posted here as not the only one she set me,but the only one she felt served her best.

My reply to her was, my DNR list, you,not going into your world....DNR.

The next PM from her was very nasty, that is the one I ignored...knowing what her next step would be, soooo, you did NOT get total truth from her nor a look into her psyche as much as she wishes you to believe.

Be aware I am almost certain she knows what is being said here, because she HAS to..she has been confronted with her behavior, she has to set back for a bit, but, she is curious..


----------



## books

She has started a new topic "Luxury Yarns at affordable prices" Still beating that dead horse.... You are correct, the NEED to be RIGHT is immense....


----------



## Dutchie1946

Carole1930 said:


> ... Why don't you argue about whether it's raining or whether it's sprinkling? It makes about as much sense. ...


Humans differ from the rest of the animal kingdom in our propensity for argument and complaint.

If it's sunny and warm, we complain that there's not enough rain and that it's too hot. If it's cold and snowing, we complain that it's too cold and has never been a snowier winter.

Argument? We humans seem to thrive on it!


----------



## misellen

WindingRoad said:


> What new currency. We've been hearing about a new currency for years. And right now we are ahead of most currencies.


Thank you Windee, I was just about to ask that myself. I even started a Google search thinking I had missed something!


----------



## fortunate1

Told ya,wait for it


----------



## Rosewood11

Dear Beachkc (at bottom of page 37), 
You know, I hate the old tissue-in-the-washer-thing, too. In fact, it sounds like we gained our vocabulary in a similar place--if not exactly alike. (Mine was watching Eddie Murphy movies!!!) The only thing worse than the discombobulated kleenex is the piece of laundry that is unraveling and winds up tying the entire load together in the spin cycle. Sometimes, there just are no other words!!!


----------



## Shannon123

books said:


> She has started a new topic "Luxury Yarns at affordable prices" Still beating that dead horse.... You are correct, the NEED to be RIGHT is immense....


Wonder how long it will take for her to disclose her portfolio? Or how big her husband's feet are?


----------



## jmf6406

Rosewood11 said:


> Dear Beachkc (at bottom of page 37),
> You know, I hate the old tissue-in-the-washer-thing, too. In fact, it sounds like we gained our vocabulary in a similar place--if not exactly alike. (Mine was watching Eddie Murphy movies!!!) The only thing worse than the discombobulated kleenex is the piece of laundry that is unraveling and winds up tying the entire load together in the spin cycle. Sometimes, there just are no other words!!!


Hey! This is a great idea to cool things off. Let's turn the thread into our heartbreaks at finding tissues have been left in the pocket of a laundered item. I'll start: I no longer buy any tissue but Kleenex brand since even when washed it stays together. Also, I once decided it wasn't necessary to put a skein of yarn into a piece of panty hose to wash and dry it--thought a couple of rubber bands would hold it. Took me a couple of hours to straighten out that mess. Everybody calmed down now??


----------



## Rosewood11

jmf6406 said:


> Hey! This is a great idea to cool things off. Let's turn the thread into our heartbreaks at finding tissues have been left in the pocket of a laundered item. I'll start: I no longer buy any tissue but Kleenex brand since even when washed it stays together. Also, I once decided it wasn't necessary to put a skein of yarn into a piece of panty hose to wash and dry it--thought a couple of rubber bands would hold it. Took me a couple of hours to straighten out that mess. Everybody calmed down now??


Yeah, except me. I'm mad because I only use Puffs with Lotion for the same reason. I can snot all over them 3 or 4 times and still wash 'em and reuse 'em. I think everybody ought to have to use Puffs!!!


----------



## fortunate1

books said:


> She has started a new topic "Luxury Yarns at affordable prices" Still beating that dead horse.... You are correct, the NEED to be RIGHT is immense....


Did you read it?? Did you see the Passive aggression in first paragraph?..

You should be able to recognize it now


----------



## Dutchie1946

fortunate1 said:


> There..are some very strong characters in this "play".
> 
> For so many to feel so strongly, there has to be a reason, instead of calling them bullies..Ask yourselves why so many?? These are just the ones that do not fear attacks, wonder how many are not speaking up, as to not cause waves?? This is not mob mentality, all of them share one common denominator.
> 
> Strong women....


 :thumbup:


----------



## Beachkc

Rosewood11 said:


> Yeah, except me. I'm mad because I only use Puffs with Lotion for the same reason. I can snot all over them 3 or 4 times and still wash 'em and reuse 'em. I think everybody ought to have to use Puffs!!!


Rosewood, I prefer Puffs also. But sometimes I can't pass up a Bogo at Publix. I could also empty the pockets before I put them in the wash, but my bird would be so disappointed if we stopped having our fits. So Kawrap! Kawrap! Kawrap!


----------



## jmf6406

Rosewood11 said:


> Yeah, except me. I'm mad because I only use Puffs with Lotion for the same reason. I can snot all over them 3 or 4 times and still wash 'em and reuse 'em. I think everybody ought to have to use Puffs!!!


Hahaha! Lets start a Puffs vs. Kleenex war Maybe we could each get sponsorships from the two competing manufacturers??? But I am very hurt that you didn't commiserate with me about my heartbreaking ordeal with the skein of tangled yarn.


----------



## WindingRoad

jmf6406 said:


> Hahaha! Lets start a Puffs vs. Kleenex war Maybe we could each get sponsorships from the two competing manufacturers??? But I am very hurt that you didn't commiserate with me about my heartbreaking ordeal with the skein of tangled yarn.


Oh for heaven's sake just buy another skein you know you can afford it. JK... LOL


----------



## Irish knitter

jmf6406 said:


> Hahaha! Lets start a Puffs vs. Kleenex war Maybe we could each get sponsorships from the two competing manufacturers??? But I am very hurt that you didn't commiserate with me about my heartbreaking ordeal with the skein of tangled yarn.


I am with you on the tangled yarn.....

So; how do you wash yarn? All in the skein or do you unwind it?

And...now I will buy puffs. I usually use napkins from where ever I shop (Costco) but they are hard on the nose. They do hold up though.....


----------



## galaxycraft

books said:


> She has started a new topic "Luxury Yarns at affordable prices" Still beating that dead horse.... You are correct, the NEED to be RIGHT is immense....


Wow! Painting the picture with a different brush than was actually used. :roll: :?


----------



## Rosewood11

jmf6406 said:


> Hahaha! Lets start a Puffs vs. Kleenex war Maybe we could each get sponsorships from the two competing manufacturers??? But I am very hurt that you didn't commiserate with me about my heartbreaking ordeal with the skein of tangled yarn.


Oh, I'm sorry. I was so busy being brand loyal that I forgot about that!!! That sounds like the kind of mess I once got into by purchasing a bag of tangle skeins from Dazzle. Worse yet, it was blinding sunshine yellow. I worked on that nasty mess for a week, I think. Then I knitted a friend a poncho out of it. I was nearly blind by the time I was done. Yes, I'll commiserate with you!!! Sounds like something I'd do!!!


----------



## Irish knitter

My burning question is who is she really married to? The black guy or the white guy that used to be in her picture (opps avitar)?

I DO NOT DARE email her and ask........
I am just one nosey white fat little lady.....

I prefer Inquiring; informative; want to be in the know.....type of gal....


----------



## Dutchie1946

jmf6406 said:


> Hahaha! Lets start a Puffs vs. Kleenex war Maybe we could each get sponsorships from the two competing manufacturers??? But I am very hurt that you didn't commiserate with me about my heartbreaking ordeal with the skein of tangled yarn.


I'll nominate a third brand for _that_ contest. Scotties. Way back in the 50s - on black and white TV - they ran an ad demonstrating how a Scotty tissue held together with water running from the tap into the middle of a sheet. Being a child with a literal mind, I tried it. It worked! In fact and despite their shrinking the size of each sheet and the number of sheets in a box, it still works! I expect my darling to empty his own pockets. When he forgets and it's a Scotty, I don't mind. When he forgets and it's a disintegrated paper napkin from some eatery, I just let him pick the resulting bits off his own clothes ... while I mutter uncomplimentary terms and clean off mine.


----------



## jmf6406

Irish knitter said:


> I am with you on the tangled yarn.....
> 
> So; how do you wash yarn? All in the skein or do you unwind it?


After reading about how to wash yarn on this forum, I remove the paper bands (duh!) squeeze each skein into an old nylon trouser sock (or piece of panty hose) and tie the ends of the stocking. I then put them into a mesh laundry bag and wash them in my new-ish front loader on Hand Wash with mild machine washing detergent and use liquid fabric softener in the rinse, then dry in the dryer on low if acrylic or air if natural fiber. I then replace the paper bands since I would NEVER remember what the fiber content, yardage and gauge were otherwise. It is a fussy, time consuming process but I seem to be allergic to something in yarns and this seems to help. I don't know how this would work with a top loading machine with agitators.


----------



## jmf6406

Rosewood11 said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. I was so busy being brand loyal that I forgot about that!!! That sounds like the kind of mess I once got into by purchasing a bag of tangle skeins from Dazzle. Worse yet, it was blinding sunshine yellow. I worked on that nasty mess for a week, I think. Then I knitted a friend a poncho out of it. I was nearly blind by the time I was done. Yes, I'll commiserate with you!!! Sounds like something I'd do!!!


Well, I will forgive your slight--this time At least the yarn I screwed up was ecru so not quite so "stimulating".


----------



## Irish knitter

jmf6406 said:


> After reading about how to wash yarn on this forum, I remove the paper bands (duh!) squeeze each skein into an old nylon trouser sock (or piece of panty hose) and tie the ends of the stocking. I then put them into a mesh laundry bag and wash them in my new-ish front loader on Hand Wash with mild machine washing detergent and use liquid fabric softener in the rinse, then dry in the dryer on low if acrylic or air if natural fiber. I then replace the paper bands since I would NEVER remember what the fiber content, yardage and gauge were otherwise. It is a fussy, time consuming process but I seem to be allergic to something in yarns and this seems to help. I don't know how this would work with a top loading machine with agitators.


hummmm....I don't have a dryer but I could hang them on my clothes rack.....


----------



## jmf6406

Dutchie1946 said:


> I'll nominate a third brand for _that_ contest. Scotties. Way back in the 50s - on black and white TV - they ran an ad demonstrating how a Scotty tissue held together with water running from the tap into the middle of a sheet. Being a child with a literal mind, I tried it. It worked! In fact and despite their shrinking the size of each sheet and the number of sheets in a box, it still works! I expect my darling to empty his own pockets. When he forgets and it's a Scotty, I don't mind. When he forgets and it's a disintegrated paper napkin from some eatery, I just let him pick the resulting bits off his own clothes ... while I mutter uncomplimentary terms and clean off mine.


Ladies and Gentlemen: We now have THREE contenders for the tissue that will withstand machine washing!! But let's keep this "war" civil.


----------



## Rosewood11

jmf6406 said:


> Well, I will forgive your slight--this time At least the yarn I screwed up was ecru so not quite so "stimulating".


Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa!!!


----------



## WindingRoad

Irish knitter said:


> My burning question is who is she really married to? The black guy or the white guy that used to be in her picture (opps avitar)?
> 
> I DO NOT DARE email her and ask........
> I am just one nosey white fat little lady.....
> 
> I prefer Inquiring; informative; want to be in the know.....type of gal....


You could sign up again and ask. But please be polite. LOL


----------



## cah

fortunate1 said:


> Did you read it?? Did you see the Passive aggression in first paragraph?..
> 
> You should be able to recognize it now


I caught it this time but I wouldn't have thought of it at all unless you first pointed it out. It's not the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## jmf6406

Irish knitter said:


> hummmm....I don't have a dryer but I could hang them on my clothes rack.....


I laid some on my painted metal mesh patio table to finish drying. They seem to dry faster when the stocking is removed since they aren't so compressed.


----------



## WindingRoad

jmf6406 said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen: We now have THREE contenders for the tissue that will withstand machine washing!! But let's keep this "war" civil.


Well puffs are ok if you don't wear glasses and if you do then you have to put your glasses in the washer on delicate. But please don't put them in the dryer. Burn you ears that way.


----------



## Irish knitter

Oh.....they found the second escapee!!!!


----------



## Irish knitter

He is alive and they are going to treat him for a gunshot wound and re jail him. Wonder if he is going back to the same jail.....


----------



## Dutchie1946

Irish knitter said:


> hummmm....I don't have a dryer but I could hang them on my clothes rack.....


Washed yarn has been hung out to dry since the first skein was spun and dyed, so no reason not to.


Irish knitter said:


> He is alive and they are going to treat him for a gunshot wound and re jail him. Wonder if he is going back to the same jail.....


With any luck they'll ship him to a desert island or a north-Atlantic ice floe! The search for that pair has taken over both the national and local newscasts on TV and radio for most of this month. I had been wishing they have an unfortunate encounter with a brown bear.


----------



## Dutchie1946

WindingRoad said:


> You could sign up again and ask. But please be polite. LOL


Tempting thought, that!


----------



## jmf6406

Dutchie1946 said:


> With any luck they'll ship him to a desert island or a north-Atlantic ice floe! The search for that pair has taken over both the national and local newscasts on TV and radio for most of this month. I had been wishing they have an unfortunate encounter with a brown bear.


Here here! My husband and I were both rooting for a bear attack for those two. Although I suppose they would have shot the bear and that would have been sad.


----------



## knitnshirl

jmf6406 said:


> I laid some on my painted metal mesh patio table to finish drying. They seem to dry faster when the stocking is removed since they aren't so compressed.


Umm, are you talking about the washed yarn or the washed tissues that didn't fall apart? Shhh...don't tell the tissue manufacturers that their products can be cleaned and reused.

:wink:


----------



## WindingRoad

Dutchie1946 said:


> Tempting thought, that!


Well we haven't heard any thing more from our latest members now have we?


----------



## jmf6406

knitnshirl said:


> Umm, are you talking about the washed yarn or the washed tissues that didn't fall apart? Shhh...don't tell the tissue manufacturers that their products can be cleaned and reused.
> 
> :wink:


Well, I should have been more clear. I was referring to the skeins of yarn, but now you've given me the great idea of re-using Kleenex (Or Puffs. Or Scotties)


----------



## Rosewood11

Dutchie1946 said:


> With any luck they'll ship him to a desert island or a north-Atlantic ice floe! The search for that pair has taken over both the national and local newscasts on TV and radio for most of this month. I had been wishing they have an unfortunate encounter with a brown bear.


I did hear Mr. Sweat would probably not be returning to the Clinton (love it!!!) Maximum Security Prison. Probably he'll be in a Super-Max (privately-owned?) prison in the same area. They didn't think it was too advisable to send him back to Clinton, since these two jail-birds have pretty much put an end to any privileges anybody else there would have, either, and his *ss would be gr*ss!!! I still want to know how they cut the pipe.


----------



## WindingRoad

Rosewood11 said:


> I did hear Mr. Sweat would probably not be returning to the Clinton (love it!!!) Maximum Security Prison. Probably he'll be in a Super-Max (privately-owned?) prison in the same area. They didn't think it was too advisable to send him back to Clinton, since these two jail-birds have pretty much put an end to any privileges anybody else there would have, either, and his *ss would be gr*ss!!! I still want to know how they cut the pipe.


With a saw.????


----------



## jmf6406

Rosewood11 said:


> I did hear Mr. Sweat would probably not be returning to the Clinton (love it!!!) Maximum Security Prison. Probably he'll be in a Super-Max (privately-owned?) prison in the same area. They didn't think it was too advisable to send him back to Clinton, since these two jail-birds have pretty much put an end to any privileges anybody else there would have, either, and his *ss would be gr*ss!!! I still want to know how they cut the pipe.


Having co-owned a sheet metal shop with my husband in years past, I was wondering how in the Sam Hill they cut that pipe so precisely with hacksaw blades? Really? One would think they would have had to use power tools and those tools make a whole lot of noise. I wonder if the guard guy they now have as "a person of interest" or whatever was at the bottom of this?


----------



## carmicv

Dutchie1946 said:


> No, not in the USA it's not. 2016 is _their_ election year.
> 
> The wonderful part of KP is that such 'off topic' conversations - be they leaning towards flaming or not - are NOT prohibited. That's the main reason I no longer hang out on the KnitList, CrochetList, CrochetPartners, etc. I used to be on them daily, until KP popped into existence. It's not fun to have your knuckles rapped when a conversation wanders from the original question! I prefer KP's freedom far more.
> 
> You are correct Jessica Jean the election is in Canada. It is not so much the off topic but the mudslinging. But as you say a source of entertainment. I didn't know about the other sites you mentioned.
> 
> Reading this whole topic has been quite entertaining as well as vastly enlightening.


----------



## carmicv

Irish knitter said:


> I'll be the moderator....what is a moderator and what do I do?


Ha ha. I don't really know the qualifications. I just see them on ravelry. I just don't see these type of discussions. I try to get along and stay neutral. KP is so educational for my knitting and crochet.


----------



## Dutchie1946

carmicv said:


> Ha ha. I don't really know the qualifications. I just see them on Ravelry. I just don't see these type of discussions. I try to get along and stay neutral. *KP is so educational for my knitting and crochet.*


Not for your insight into some of human nature too? (tonuge-firmly-in-cheek!)


----------



## Kathie

Irish knitter said:


> You have to admit.....on a boring day it gives you something to read....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: You are so right. That's the only reason I'm reading it.


----------



## GrumpyGramma

WindingRoad said:


> As I am still working I do pay good money for yarn. I was a foster kid and had nothing as a kid. Paper dolls were my toys. I had to borrow scissors though to cut them out. I make good money and I'm buying good yarn while I still can. I know there will come a day when I can't afford this yarn and I certainly do understand those who can't. I wish I could send some of mine to them. I buy all my detergent, soap, deodorant, laundry soap, TP, paper towels, garbage bags etc. in bulk at the big box ( not Walmart) for the year, I also buy food on sale and make my meals around those. I don't have AC but then again I don't need it.
> 
> I paid for my schooling and have a good paying job I worked for it and earnt it. I have money saved for retirement and have most of my home paid off. I don't drink ( even though many here think or wish I did) nor do I smoke. I rarely buy flowers for my table. But yarn is my one luxury and I will enjoy it for as long as I can. I have started to buy material for quilts but I"ve put it away so that when I do retire I will have projects to do.
> 
> I would never put down someone who knits with Red Heart, Caron or any other yarn ( well maybe alpaca cuz it makes me cough) because I have been there. I've knit and crocheted with them also. Before I finished college. I even had to cash in soda bottles on many occasions to feed my kids and myself. I also work over 50 hours a week.


Thank you. I'm glad you have and appreciate some good things in life including your home. I've never read anything you posted that came across as a put down toward those of limited means.

I have bought some "expensive" yarn but it was from Little Knits and at the price I paid was as inexpensive and the "cheap" yarn. I got some clearance acrylic yarn as a birthday present and am enjoying it immensely.


----------



## WindingRoad

GrumpyGramma said:


> Thank you. I'm glad you have and appreciate some good things in life including your home. I've never read anything you posted that came across as a put down toward those of limited means.
> 
> I have bought some "expensive" yarn but it was from Little Knits and at the price I paid was as inexpensive and the "cheap" yarn. I got some clearance acrylic yarn as a birthday present and am enjoying it immensely.


When I was about 8-10 years old I laughed at a person in a wheel chair. First time I probably saw one up close. My father was not happy with me at all and he let me know it. Told me not to let it happen again.


----------



## kristinacavaz

skeever4298 said:


> Why would anyone spend $30 or more for a skein of yarn? I thought it was a crazy idea until I went on Ravelry and watched some of the Podcasts for Knitters. Apparently there is a world of knitters that do just that.
> 
> There is no way I could afford to pay those prices on my budget. There are some beautiful yarns out there but I can only stay with Red Heart, Bernat, Caron, and other types like that. Am I alone???


Found some very nice and costly yarn at a thrift store that ran about $48. per *ball*. A little ball! The yarn was an absolute dream to work with and is so pretty (it was a ZARA cashmere, disc. )

I can totally see why someone would pay that much for a yarn. When you want to make something really nice, say like something you'd find in a department store, then you need to use good quality products: just like in making a recipe for a good dinner.


----------



## GrumpyGramma

Dutchie1946 said:


> Were I working with teensy-weensy thread and finer-than-a-hypodermic-needle needles, I'd be doing it with a really strong magnifying lamp. Maybe you can get one from a hospital that's remodelling its operating rooms? There's no way I'd even try using just my eyes! I keep ripping back to fix my sock, because I can hardly see what I'm doing and keep splitting the yarn - making an extra stitch here and there.


You, the Queen of the Won't Darn making a sock? Or did i misread?


----------



## WindingRoad

GrumpyGramma said:


> You, the Queen of the Won't Darn making a sock? Or did i misread?


Yeppers you missed the first word.... WERE...LOL I coulnd't help it. You asked I answered. Heading for the hills now. Let the flogging begin.


----------



## GrumpyGramma

WindingRoad said:


> Yeppers you missed the first word.... WERE...LOL I coulnd't help it. You asked I answered. Heading for the hills now. Let the flogging begin.


Sorry, I'm all out of wet noodles I guess self-flagellation will have to suffice for you. :mrgreen: I see that _were_ but the placement had me wondering.


----------



## Montana Gramma

Rosewood11 said:


> This is what I mean about eBay as a remedy for the expensive yarn problem:
> 
> About 35 years ago, I discovered a wonderful yarn called Candide, and made a sweater for my high-school-aged brother, and a smaller one for a little boy I considered a godchild. My brother's sweater accompanied both him and one of his friends on a high school "survival" camping trip to the Alleghenies. They both credited the fact that it had the lanolin still in the yarn with keeping them warm and dry when others were shivering. Several years later, my brother took the sweater on a caving trip with another friend. The cave had a very-wet entrance, and the other guy became hypo-thermic in the process. My brother told me if his friend hadn't put on the sweater, he would have had to go to the hospital, and well could have died! So this sweater is very cherished.
> 
> Problem being it is also much too small for my brother's middle-age body!!! The little boy I knitted for has also grown a bit, and his needs to be remade, as well. I could add some of the remaining yarn to one, but had nowhere near enough to enlarge both or even make a second useful item.
> 
> Then, today I got a notification that 10 skeins of the same color were about to go off-sale on eBay!!! Since I'd been watching that yarn, I couldn't believe that I'd missed the entire listing. Believe it or not, I just won those skeins at the total cost of $22.03!!! That's for all 10 skeins!!! This yarn was between $5.00 and $8.00/skein the whole time I was able to buy it in-store. Both the fact that it was available in the right color and at that price are a miracle of God!!! And, believe me, I prayed I'd manage to get it!!!
> 
> So the moral of the story is don't feel like you are limited to acrylic when wool would be better for what you're doing. You never know what you'll find at a flea market, garage sale, thrift store or on eBay. And the price will be amazing!!!


Score!!!


----------



## GrumpyGramma

mopgenorth said:


> Someone should have quit while they were ahead, although if winning the title of Queen of Arrogance was the goal, the crown has been awarded - All bow to the Queen (quick! before it's off with your head!)
> 
> FYI: nun has only one "n" and it is not necessary to capitalize.


I don't read many of the queen's posts clear through simply because the all caps for emphasis are so annoying. I did pick up on the condescension in the one I did read in its entirety along with the misspelling. Some things education and money can't fix.


----------



## Montana Gramma

fortunate1 said:


> There..are some very strong characters in this "play".
> 
> For so many to feel so strongly, there has to be a reason, instead of calling them bullies..Ask yourselves why so many?? These are just the ones that do not fear attacks, wonder how many are not speaking up, as to not cause waves?? This is not mob mentality, all of them share one common denominator.
> 
> Strong women....


Sometimes strong women know when to just read!! Or have wished they had not commented or they still do not like anyone's, no matter who started it, personality traits to take precedence over all. The wonderful sharing on KP is contributed by the meek, the mild , the tough, the wild! Hooray for all! I can tell you from experience forgiveness for being wronged is such a freeing thing. I am reading a lot of hurt hearts from past living, but sounds as if you got through it with flying colors and when that is not acknowledged it must hurt. I salute you all for getting through your personal demons and surviving society!


----------



## Dutchie1946

GrumpyGramma said:


> You, the Queen of the Won't Darn making a sock? Or did i misread?


If the sox are destined for a person who's used to caring for real wool, and who's able to darn any holes herself, I am willing to knit them. Why I'm doing them is another story. One in the group was having difficulty - language problem, English is her second language - with a pattern. I read the pattern, explained the idiom, and decided to get the pattern and try it too. It's a KAL on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/hiyahiya-patterns-kal/3219482/1-25?jump=1 . It's not a brand-new, untested pattern, and two of the others were doing it; I have lots of Kroy sock yarn and double-pointed needles. I have lined up another knitter to whom I can give the finished sox ... assuming I finish them before I go blind! I'm only on clue 2: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/hiyahiya-apple-leaves-socks-cuff-down


----------



## GrumpyGramma

chrisjac said:


> Keep cool sweetie, some will never understand .


True. Somethings can't be explained to some people. Much like me with math. Don't waste your time beating your head against a brick wall.


----------



## GrumpyGramma

cah said:


> You're wrong to make such a snap judgement. I talked with WindingRoad through a few private messages. She can be kind, understanding, and generous. You're seeing her all fired up right now and with good reason. Stick around and you may be lucky enough to see the side of her that I did.


I'm not personally acquainted with WR other than through the forum but I recognize intelligence, empathy, and a willingness to help others in her. Just don't tell the crusty thing I said that, OK? ;-)


----------



## carmicv

Dutchie1946 said:


> Not for your insight into some of human nature too? (tonuge-firmly-in-cheek!)


Oh yes definitely so :lol:


----------



## WindingRoad

GrumpyGramma said:


> Sorry, I'm all out of wet noodles I guess self-flagellation will have to suffice for you. :mrgreen: I see that _were_ but the placement had me wondering.


Where should it have been?


----------



## WindingRoad

GrumpyGramma said:


> I'm not personally acquainted with WR other than through the forum but I recognize intelligence, empathy, and a willingness to help others in her. Just don't tell the crusty thing I said that, OK? ;-)


Never put into print what you will never be able to take back. That's my motto. LOL


----------



## WindingRoad

GrumpyGramma said:


> True. Somethings can't be explained to some people. Much like me with math. Don't waste your time beating your head against a brick wall.


Much like "all lives matter"... LOL I can't believe HRC said that. Talk about clueless.


----------



## Aunty M

WindingRoad said:


> And that is why I took it upon myself to defend many here not only you. I used drive by people's homes and think why don't they fix that place up. When I was on my own as sole bread winner I learnt quickly why people didn't fix up their houses. That's the issue many refuse to accept. Sorry you felt little. You are not little in my eyes.


Nor mine. Thanks for being the voice of reason, Winding Road.


----------



## barbdpayne

I love using really nice fibers but I don't often pay $30 a skein, though I have on occasion. There are gorgeous yarns out there for around $10-12 a skein (or ball) and I watch for sales. I want to be happy with what I make, I want to enjoy the process and the feel as I knit, and I have no problem with special care laundering, so for me it is worth it to buy the best I can afford. But really, folks, yarn is yarn, and if you are happy with what you are using and it suits your purpose, then whatever it is is fine. There is no contest here--it is about personal preference and budget. A good knitter CAN make a silk purse out of a sow's ear!!!


----------



## Glenlady

Irish knitter said:


> My burning question is who is she really married to? The black guy or the white guy that used to be in her picture (opps avitar)?
> 
> I DO NOT DARE email her and ask........
> I am just one nosey white fat little lady.....
> 
> I prefer Inquiring; informative; want to be in the know.....type of gal....


LOL I'm a nosey old white gal too Irish knitter, who IS that other guy, could he be the lodger? :roll:


----------



## GrumpyGramma

Dutchie1946 said:


> If the sox are destined for a person who's used to caring for real wool, and who's able to darn any holes herself, I am willing to knit them. Why I'm doing them is another story. One in the group was having difficulty - language problem, English is her second language - with a pattern. I read the pattern, explained the idiom, and decided to get the pattern and try it too. It's a KAL on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/hiyahiya-patterns-kal/3219482/1-25?jump=1 . It's not a brand-new, untested pattern, and two of the others were doing it; I have lots of Kroy sock yarn and double-pointed needles. I have lined up another knitter to whom I can give the finished sox ... assuming I finish them before I go blind! I'm only on clue 2: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/hiyahiya-apple-leaves-socks-cuff-down


Cool. Sock patterns. YIKES! I hate the things. They are a pita. Love knitting socks, will pass on the patterns. I'll check your links.


----------



## Glenlady

Shannon123 said:


> Wonder how long it will take for her to disclose her portfolio? Or how big her husband's feet are?


Husbands FEET ? !!!!


----------



## lizzie13126

He will probably spend the rest of his life in solitary confinement. My husband grew up where the escapees were found.


----------



## Rosewood11

barbdpayne said:


> A good knitter CAN make a silk purse out of a sow's ear!!!


Indeed!!! That is the challenge!!!


----------



## WindingRoad

Rosewood11 said:


> Indeed!!! That is the challenge!!!


Spinning it is a b*tch.


----------



## Lostie

WindingRoad said:


> Spinning it is a b*tch.


Catching them as they fly past is the hardest part.


----------



## WindingRoad

Lostie said:


> Catching them as they fly past is the hardest part.


That's true also. LOL


----------



## Artbarn

gypsysoul said:


> Wow. Do comment on people who really stutter? No, I don't intend to stay. I have never met such an ugly excuse for a person in my life. You are a miserable, hateful person. You are judgemental and shallow. I do have a choice not to stay, and, I intend to exercise it. Yes, because of you. I sincerely hope that makes you happy. Because it makes me happy. How do you live with all that negativity inside you? You alone have taught me a great lesson. I have learned that there is no hope for humankind. They are mostly all shallow, mean people who only feel good when they are berating someone else. You are indeed the poster child for human waste. Do you kiss anyone with that mouth? Are you loved? Enjoy your black heart. You have no idea what your words could do to someone. You are truly a bully and you are verbally abusive. In short, madam, you suck.


Wow. :shock: :shock: :thumbdown:

What you have just written is appalling.


----------



## Artbarn

fortunate1 said:


> After 27 pages, I am now finding humor. WindingRoad..you are hysterical, mean that in a good way. You just have so much wit..quick with the comebacks..
> 
> I read your story..and understand you now buy the more expensive yarns,but did not forget where you came from..or the struggles you had to be able to do that..Thank you..for caring about others feelings..says alot about who you are!
> 
> Galaxycraft...bravery shines through you..you believe in yourself and your convictions...you stand up for others..this has gone from 30.00 yarn, to character of self...
> 
> My hat is off to you!


 :thumbup:


----------



## dauntiekay

Glenlady said:


> LOL I'm a nosey old white gal too Irish knitter, who IS that other guy, could he be the lodger? :roll:


Yes, that is a curiosity--


----------



## WindingRoad

Artbarn said:


> Wow. :shock: :shock: :thumbdown:
> 
> What you have just written is appalling.


I didn't know I had so much POWER. I might want to start using it at work. There are several there I wouldn't miss either LOL I didn't know THE POSTER had a posse also. Did you?


----------



## Artbarn

WindingRoad said:


> I didn't know I had so much POWER. I might want to start using it at work. There are several there I wouldn't miss either LOL I didn't know THE POSTER had a posse also. Did you?


Yes, ma'am, you are VERY powerful, LOL! :roll: :shock: Be careful how you use it!

I'm not sure if she has a posse--maybe a coven?

I've been here a little less than a year, and over time I've come to suspect that certain people were a little "off." This thread has certainly solidified those suspicions and I've added a few more to my list. :wink: It's also helped me to identify the ones with the common sense and great wits. I had the same reaction that you did to many of the comments.


----------



## jmf6406

WindingRoad said:


> When I was about 8-10 years old I laughed at a person in a wheel chair. First time I probably saw one up close. My father was not happy with me at all and he let me know it. Told me not to let it happen again.


How sad and embarrassing for you and the person confined to the wheel chair. I went to an elementary school that backed on a school for physically limited children--mostly polio victims. Those kids and the kids from my school did some activities together. I was friends with a little girl who wore leg braces. I was fascinated with them and she would show me how they worked. I guess being around the physically limited kids taught me that they were kids just like any other kid.


----------



## cah

WindingRoad said:


> I didn't know I had so much POWER. I might want to start using it at work. There are several there I wouldn't miss either LOL I didn't know THE POSTER had a posse also. Did you?


With Great Power Comes Great Responsibility LOL


----------



## Shannon123

Glenlady said:


> Husbands FEET ? !!!!


Haha! I couldn't bring myself to type the implication but anyone who has posted a picture of themselves in lingerie and told us how her day ended (oh god I can't even rewrite her words-barf) will surely find a way to brag about the size of his various appendages. I'm kind of making myself sick here...


----------



## misellen

Artbarn said:


> Yes, ma'am, you are VERY powerful, LOL! :roll: :shock: Be careful how you use it!
> 
> I'm not sure if she has a posse--maybe a coven?
> 
> I've been here a little less than a year, and over time I've come to suspect that certain people were a little "off." This thread has certainly solidified those suspicions and I've added a few more to my list. :wink: It's also helped me to identify the ones with the common sense and great wits. I had the same reaction that you did to many of the comments.


There used to be a 'throng' of 'groupies', I wonder where they are.


----------



## WindingRoad

jmf6406 said:


> How sad and embarrassing for you and the person confined to the wheel chair. I went to an elementary school that backed on a school for physically limited children--mostly polio victims. Those kids and the kids from my school did some activities together. I was friends with a little girl who wore leg braces. I was fascinated with them and she would show me how they worked. I guess being around the physically limited kids taught me that they were kids just like any other kid.


I'm hoping the other person didn't notice my actions. My father almost brought me up by the nape of the neck. My father rarely showed anger so when he did I knew he was serious.


----------



## WindingRoad

misellen said:


> There used to be a 'throng' of 'groupies', I wonder where they are.


Vacation? Send sunshine please. 57 degrees was our high temperature yesterday.


----------



## WindingRoad

Shannon123 said:


> Haha! I couldn't bring myself to type the implication but anyone who has posted a picture of themselves in lingerie and told us how her day ended (oh god I can't even rewrite her words-barf) will surely find a way to brag about the size of his various appendages. I'm kind of making myself sick here...


I've heard some of them are comparable. Is that the gist of your post? LOL


----------



## Dutchie1946

Artbarn said:


> ... I'm not sure if she has a posse--maybe a coven? ...


Thanks for the great laugh!!!


----------



## Dutchie1946

misellen said:


> There used to be a 'throng' of 'groupies', I wonder where they are.


Since anyone can have multiple user names, it's possible that that 'throng' was just the one person assuming more than one identity.


----------



## WindingRoad

Dutchie1946 said:


> Thanks for the great laugh!!!


When are you gonna get your real handle back. I keep forgetting this is you.....


----------



## Dutchie1946

WindingRoad said:


> When are you gonna get your real handle back. I keep forgetting this is you.....


According to Admin, "after June 29". I've checked, and it's still frozen; I'll try again after midnight.


----------



## carmicv

WindingRoad said:


> When are you gonna get your real handle back. I keep forgetting this is you.....


How can you forget a profile photo like that! Beautiful photography


----------



## WindingRoad

carmicv said:


> How can you forget a profile photo like that! Beautiful photography


Yes, but I can't get used to the name in Newest Topics or Watched Topics.


----------



## Dutchie1946

carmicv said:


> How can you forget a profile photo like that! Beautiful photography


I'll tell my husband you said that! It's really only the corner of a shot he did while playing around with his (then) new digital professional Nikon. He showed me how well it worked with no flash, and I swiftly learned how to save that one photo and crop off the rest of it. I've been using it as my avatar ever since.


----------



## WindingRoad

Dutchie1946 said:


> I'll tell my husband you said that! It's really only the corner of a shot he did while playing around with his (then) new digital professional Nikon. He showed me how well it worked with no flash, and I swiftly learned how to save that one photo and crop off the rest of it. I've been using it as my avatar ever since.


Can men be in a coven?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-346272-1.html


----------



## Dutchie1946

WindingRoad said:


> Can men be in a coven?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-346272-1.html


I have no idea about covens and males.

However, the quips about the guy in her snootiness' avatar must have hit a sore spot; the new one is just her unaccompanied self.


----------



## chrisjac

Thanks for the laugh! I've been reading the comments on the new subject " Luxury Yarns at Affordable Prices" Where have I been for the last 40 years of knitting? I cannot believe that her fans have never heard of Tuesday Morning or the other outlets mentioned in the post?
It sure is a confidence builder, I'll tell ya!
Christine



Shannon123 said:


> Haha! I couldn't bring myself to type the implication but anyone who has posted a picture of themselves in lingerie and told us how her day ended (oh god I can't even rewrite her words-barf) will surely find a way to brag about the size of his various appendages. I'm kind of making myself sick here...


----------



## Dutchie1946

chrisjac said:


> ... I cannot believe that her fans have never heard of Tuesday Morning or the other outlets mentioned in the post? ...


Not every municipality on the globe has a Tuesday Morning. Why should it be unusual that some people hadn't ever heard of it?
Though I was born and grew up in the US, I'd never heard of it until I read about yarn buys from it on KP. According to Wikipedia, it was founded in 1974; I moved to Montreal in 1970. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuesday_Morning


----------



## Montana Gramma

chrisjac said:


> Thanks for the laugh! I've been reading the comments on the new subject " Luxury Yarns at Affordable Prices" Where have I been for the last 40 years of knitting? I cannot believe that her fans have never heard of Tuesday Morning or the other outlets mentioned in the post?
> It sure is a confidence builder, I'll tell ya!
> Christine


I had never heard about Tuesday Morning until I joined KP so please do not insult those of us that live in less populated areas without access to large stores or are not media wise etc. And "fans"? We are all needlework fans and I doubt because we read anyone in particular's post. I am looking forward to the time acceptance not cattiness overrules these posts. I understand the fact many are upset with the person posting, they for various reasons of their own, past and present. New members do not know about all this and they are responding to the information offered. Now they are getting labeled, really??


----------



## fortunate1

Yes..men can be in a coven. 13 members to a coven...by now I am pretty sure some think I must be their queen!!!


----------



## Artbarn

WindingRoad said:


> Vacation? Send sunshine please. 57 degrees was our high temperature yesterday.


I don't even think we reached 55 degrees today. It was raw and rainy, and we're always colder because we're up in the mountains. The house was so cold this morning that we turned on the heat for about 20 minutes to take away the chill.


----------



## chrisjac

I meant no insult to anyone here. I have been shopping at Tuesday Morning for many years, before joining KP. Many of the fans responding to the post I mentioned,are not new. This is the reason I said what I said.
If I upset anyone, please forgive me. I have never been accused of being catty. 
Enjoy your knitting
Christine



Montana Gramma said:


> I had never heard about Tuesday Morning until I joined KP so please do not insult those of us that live in less populated areas without access to large stores or are not media wise etc. And "fans"? We are all needlework fans and I doubt because we read anyone in particular's post. I am looking forward to the time acceptance not cattiness overrules these posts. I understand the fact many are upset with the person posting, they for various reasons of their own, past and present. New members do not know about all this and they are responding to the information offered. Now they are getting labeled, really??


----------



## Slim Sadie

Montana Gramma said:


> I understand the fact many are upset with the person posting, they for various reasons of their own, past and present. New members do not know about all this and they are responding to the information offered. Now they are getting labeled, really??


queen bees and wannabes


----------



## lorraine 55

Kathie said:


> I'm really curious about how an innocent question about what a person is willing/able to pay for yarn can turn into a 38 page cat fight. It makes no sense to me. Just enjoy your own projects.


It has happened before. There was a thread called'OMG yarn prices' that turned very nasty and went on for 100 pages. Some people were suspended because of comments made and one person has never posted since then, to my knowledge.


----------



## BBatten17

Montana Gramma said:


> I had never heard about Tuesday Morning until I joined KP so please do not insult those of us that live in less populated areas without access to large stores or are not media wise etc. And "fans"? We are all needlework fans and I doubt because we read anyone in particular's post. I am looking forward to the time acceptance not cattiness overrules these posts. I understand the fact many are upset with the person posting, they for various reasons of their own, past and present. New members do not know about all this and they are responding to the information offered. Now they are getting labeled, really??


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Well said!


----------



## Dutchie1946

lorraine 55 said:


> It has happened before. There was a thread called'OMG yarn prices' that turned very nasty and went on for 100 pages. Some people were suspended because of comments made and one person has never posted since then, to my knowledge.


Oops! I think I may spend a few days reading _that_! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-212708-1.html


----------



## lorraine 55

Irish knitter said:


> And I might add....she lied about me; saying I was kicked off (which I was not) and changed my name to get back on when in reality.....I am a "slow thinker"; late bloomer; someone who does not get it quickly or whatever you want to call me and thought about who I wanted to be. I am Irish and a devoted knitter of prayer shawls. I would ask for assistance she would make fun of me; distort the post; and she clearly did not read it correctly as others corrected her later after she was done. That is in the past and I have forgiven her.....and I just take it for what it is worth.
> There are some that have guided me to what I am today.....a much stronger person than when I first came on and waited patiently for me to grow as a person and to those I thank greatfully from the bottom of my heart; however; I cannot thank her for being a bully as she would tell new members to DNR me and they did not get a chance to know me.


I remember the thread called How do others view you. She accused you of having an insult list, when I asked who you had insulted she did not respond.


----------



## Montana Gramma

chrisjac said:


> I meant no insult to anyone here. I have been shopping at Tuesday Morning for many years, before joining KP. Many of the fans responding to the post I mentioned,are not new. This is the reason I said what I said.
> If I upset anyone, please forgive me. I have never been accused of being catty.
> Enjoy your knitting
> Christine


I am not upset, was just reacting to your words. The definition of catty is " subtly or indirectly insulting". This could be the perfect example of reading something into words that is totally not within the realm of the posters intention. But the key words that formed that opinion were, I can't believe, fans of hers and that sounds like the posters who have a strong dislike for the lady, laugh, I had read the post you are referring to and I thought it a bit harsh, etc. My point being, if we are not sitting in front of a speaker and seeing and hearing we do not really know the intent of the statement. I still think letting the topic of Amy go into the sunset is so much better than the derisive words spoken many times over.
When I say something with a tone of voice or words of bad choice for the moment that I do not mean, I can quickly correct it by saying , oh that came out the wrong way and correct my meaning, apologize and start over, cannot do that here.
I am so glad I read you wrong and I hope you can give me a virtual smack and move on without feeling picked on.
If others still want to beat to death the subject and call names and make inuendos , so be it. I guess I must try harder to look for the true meaning of posts, not what I assume I am hearing. You know the definition of assume! Thankyou for letting me know what I said bothered you so I can set it straight, forgive my bad performance.


----------



## lorraine 55

MommaCrochet said:


> After following this the last few days, I think I will be somewhat hesitant to ask questions or vent on this site. I've never seen some be so harsh.I appreciate those trying to salvage the situation!


We shouldn't hesitate to ask questions, just be aware that certain subjects are touchy. Seems like comments on yarn prices,acrylic and charity knitting are hot topics. If anyone cares to check these topics it seems to be the same people that stir things up.


----------



## lorraine 55

galaxycraft said:


> Your opinion -- that no change has occurred.
> 
> 1) Because we are "outing" a person for who they really are - are opening the eyes of those that want to see.
> All they have to do is read the person's prior posts and watch the trend surface quickly.
> 
> 2) I don't expect to change the person in question.
> But we do have the free speech to state that it isn't right nor okay to continuously look down one's nose at the masses here on the forum because of choices -- in our crafts --- And YES -- our own private lives, And to say so, so blatantly.
> 
> 3) To do so over and over again like the person has over the past 2+ years, is the person's way of life.
> So no, I don't expect to change the person.
> This is not the person's first rodeo getting told it isn't right.
> The person should have already learned the lesson on what happens when the masses are treated that way.
> But yet the digs continue from the person's keyboard.
> 
> And you my dear Carole, being a member for only 7 months -- I feel you do Not know the characters in this play. - IMO.


I think you are right on,Galaxy Craft! If people would look back on some of the posts they would be surprised at the things that have been said.


----------



## lorraine 55

Irish knitter said:


> My burning question is who is she really married to? The black guy or the white guy that used to be in her picture (opps avitar)?
> 
> I DO NOT DARE email her and ask........
> I am just one nosey white fat little lady.....
> 
> I prefer Inquiring; informative; want to be in the know.....type of gal....


She must be still reading this thread, she changed her avatar!


----------



## lorraine 55

Dutchie1946 said:


> With any luck they'll ship him to a desert island or a north-Atlantic ice floe! The search for that pair has taken over both the national and local newscasts on TV and radio for most of this month. I had been wishing they have an unfortunate encounter with a brown bear.


I don't think there are any bears in this area. They assume he was trying to cross the border. I'm glad they caught him , he was getting to close for comfort!


----------



## lorraine 55

Dutchie1946 said:


> Oops! I think I may spend a few days reading _that_! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-212708-1.html


Yes, it is quite an interesting read!!! You might also notice it is some of the same people that commented on this thread.


----------



## Montana Gramma

lorraine 55 said:


> Yes, it is quite an interesting read!!! You might also notice it is some of the same people that commented on this thread.


I read about 54 pages and decided that I should have been knitting instead! I had commented about something polite early and guess I unwatched. Well no great loss.


----------



## Dutchie1946

lorraine 55 said:


> I remember the thread called How do others view you. She accused you of having an insult list, when I asked who you had insulted she did not respond.


Link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-258512-1.html
You don't need to go far to foresee where it's going to go - page 1

Sheesh! I could say other things, but it ain't worth the effort.


----------



## fortunate1

Dutchie1946 said:


> Link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-258512-1.html
> You don't need to go far to foresee where it's going to go - page 1
> 
> Sheesh! I could say other things, but it ain't worth the effort.


Cheap entertainment.. Yet no one sees her as the bully? Sanctimonious, oh better add, in my humble opinion... Her ego bruises easily,especially when ya see it for what it is


----------



## galaxycraft

Dutchie1946 said:


> Oops! I think I may spend a few days reading _that_! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-212708-1.html


For those of us that remember BC -- now that was some horrifying threads and the person in question was also involved with those -- as the yarn snob and agreeing with only using high end yarns.
Some of those topics were deleted by Admin, but when such horrifying images gets etching into your brain, one does not forget.
I didn't believe it then (and I still don't) that the use of any type of acrylic content,
would take that one in a million+ chance and turn it into a norm.
Those threads were certainly letting others know that some had never gone outside of their own back yard; 
as well as showing their true colors, and their concept of human life and parenting (to name just a few).


----------



## Rosewood11

lorraine 55 said:


> ...She accused you of having an insult list....


Only a list??? Shoot, go to Half-Price Books. They have a very old but useful volume called 1000 Insults For All Occasions by Louis Safian. I first bought it in high school, and have used and laughed at them for nearly 50 years now. And it's still available in hardback!!!

No need to struggle for that perfect comeback--on here or anywhere else. You can get a copy of the book at:

http://www.amazon.com/Giant-Book-Insults-Incorporating-Occasions/dp/0806508817/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1435669293&sr=8-3-fkmr1&keywords=1000+insults+for+all+occasions

Happy insults, y'all!!!


----------



## peacegoddess

I would not spend $30 or more on a normal size skein of yarn, but I do not buy synthetic yarn either. My 2 favorite yarns to knit with are alpaca and merino wool. I bought a 600 yard skein of alpaca fingering for $30 and made a lovely shawl. That is about my "expensive" limit.


----------



## Rosewood11

I'm going to apologize to everybody because I'm blundering into a conversation that I'm not quite up on--or wasn't. I registered for this site years ago, but have been on it more in the last week than I have in all that time put together. I went back and read a few of the posts in suggested threads, and saw what was being discussed rather quickly. Oh, good grief, people. Outing someone's former identity after they'd been banned because they mentioned your name in a less-than-flattering manner shows that someone can't let go--even for her own health's sake!!! 

I stumbled into the thread about using acrylic vs "luxury" yarns, and it's follow-up about affordable luxury yarns, and enjoyed the comments there because I'm a super-shopping and yarn addict, and love the thrill of the hunt. But I use acrylic regularly, and find those who see me knitting are interested in the process, and couldn't care less what brand or fiber I'm using. I didn't say what I did about finding some of my old favorites on eBay to one-up anyone, but to make others who loved those old yarns, too, aware that they may still be able to find them, and even get them cheap!!! If anyone felt that I was being a snob, I so apologize. That wasn't my intent at all.

Also, the referred-to insult list I now find was about a list of those posting on here, rather than a list snappy comebacks. While Mr. Safian's book is still incredibly useful, that was not appropriate to the conversation, so please excuse my blathering.

I made a remark elsewhere the other day, and received a mild rebuke by PM from another poster. I responded and I assume we've agreed to disagree to some extent. She has since proved herself to be an excellent member of this forum by responding to some of my other posts with kindness. She knows who she is, and I thank her for that.

Anyway, I just wanted to clean my slate with everyone, and apologize if I'd hurt anyone's feelings (besides the lady mentioned above). And I assure you, life's too short to worry about other people's yarn choices or what they think of mine. Happy knitting to everyone, and be blessed!!!


----------



## dauntiekay

Dutchie1946 said:


> Oops! I think I may spend a few days reading _that_! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-212708-1.html


I think I will join you-- I just hate being clueless a little background knowledge might help.


----------



## fortunate1

I just want to point out, that two topics have started to directly point to this one.Not necessary to mention this topic in either one...it is bait. 

I told you she HAS to know what is being said on this thread,she cannot help herself, two indicaters, avatar, husbands, if we assume it is her husband, head it cut off in the pic of sweater, also, when was the last time you saw a doctor in scrubs...the OR ...yep.

I am starting to feel pity for her.

Who is BC?? 

When was the last time she posted this much ,or that guy?? Think I will check that out


----------



## fortunate1

Rosewood11 said:


> I'm going to apologize to everybody because I'm blundering into a conversation that I'm not quite up on--or wasn't. I registered for this site years ago, but have been on it more in the last week than I have in all that time put together. I went back and read a few of the posts in suggested threads, and saw what was being discussed rather quickly. Oh, good grief, people. Outing someone's former identity after they'd been banned because they mentioned your name in a less-than-flattering manner shows that someone can't let go--even for her own health's sake!!!
> 
> I stumbled into the thread about using acrylic vs "luxury" yarns, and it's follow-up about affordable luxury yarns, and enjoyed the comments there because I'm a super-shopping and yarn addict, and love the thrill of the hunt. But I use acrylic regularly, and find those who see me knitting are interested in the process, and couldn't care less what brand or fiber I'm using. I didn't say what I did about finding some of my old favorites on eBay to one-up anyone, but to make others who loved those old yarns, too, aware that they may still be able to find them, and even get them cheap!!! If anyone felt that I was being a snob, I so apologize. That wasn't my intent at all.
> 
> Also, the referred-to insult list I now find was about a list of those posting on here, rather than a list snappy comebacks. While Mr. Safian's book is still incredibly useful, that was not appropriate to the conversation, so please excuse my blathering.
> 
> I made a remark elsewhere the other day, and received a mild rebuke by PM from another poster. I responded and I assume we've agreed to disagree to some extent. She has since proved herself to be an excellent member of this forum by responding to some of my other posts with kindness. She knows who she is, and I thank her for that.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to clean my slate with everyone, and apologize if I'd hurt anyone's feelings (besides the lady mentioned above). And I assure you, life's too short to worry about other people's yarn choices or what they think of mine. Happy knitting to everyone, and be blessed!!!


Your good, I am not insulted, for one, that you tried to defend her,we all do what we think is right. Happy knitting to you too


----------



## JanieSue

fortunate1 said:


> I just want to point out, that two topics have started to directly point to this one.Not necessary to mention this topic in either one...it is bait.
> 
> I told you she HAS to know what is being said on this thread,she cannot help herself, two indicaters, avatar, husbands, if we assume it is her husband, head it cut off in the pic of sweater, also, when was the last time you saw a doctor in scrubs...the OR ...yep.
> 
> I am starting to feel pity for her.
> Who is BC??
> 
> When was the last time she posted this much ,or that guy?? Think I will check that out


That would be me that took the bait because he wasn't talking about hummingbirds. He was referring to this post. I initially agreed with her but I didn't think it through very well and Winding Road is correct, some do not have choices and some love the yarns they choose. Acrylics are best for afghans and my older Red Heart afghans made 40yrs ago are still being used and look nice.

I got attacked on this site when I first joined because I commented on a post about blocking acrylics and had the nerve to say that you should be careful using too much heat on acrylics because you can kill the yarn and I got a lecture that kill was the wrong term. But my daughter over dried a afghan and ruined, it was dead no matter the term. Thank you for your support.


----------



## fortunate1

Note...she adamantly denied watching this topic..I feel heavy a sigh coming on...giggle giggle????


----------



## Rosewood11

fortunate1 said:


> Note...she adamantly denied watching this topic..I feel heavy a sigh coming on...giggle giggle????


As I said, "JMJD+" !!!


----------



## fortunate1

JanieSue said:


> That would be me that took the bait because he wasn't talking about hummingbirds. He was referring to this post. I initially agreed with her but I didn't think it through very well and Winding Road is correct, some do not have choices and some love the yarns they choose. Acrylics are best for afghans and my older Red Heart afghans made 40yrs ago are still being used and look nice.
> 
> I got attacked on this site when I first joined because I commented on a post about blocking acrylics and had the nerve to say that you should be careful using too much heat on acrylics because you can kill the yarn and I got a lecture that kill was the wrong term. But my daughter over dried a afghan and ruined, it was dead no matter the term. Thank you for your support.


I know.. And is hard not to respond, the two threads they started was a challenge. If you poke a gorilla with a stick long enough,the gorilla is going to take the stick away and beat you with it..best to leave the gorilla alone. Here is one thing..those topics are another, she claims she is not 
Following topic..if we believe that, then post on...your feelings matter too!!


----------



## JanieSue

fortunate1 said:


> I know.. And is hard not to respond, the two threads they started was a challenge. If you poke a gorilla with a stick long enough,the gorilla is going to take the stick away and beat you with it..best to leave the gorilla alone. Here is one thing..those topics are another, she claims she is not
> Following topic..if we believe that, then post on...your feelings matter too!!


Thank You.


----------



## BBatten17

fortunate1 said:


> I just want to point out, that two topics have started to directly point to this one.Not necessary to mention this topic in either one...it is bait.
> 
> I told you she HAS to know what is being said on this thread,she cannot help herself, two indicaters, avatar, husbands, if we assume it is her husband, head it cut off in the pic of sweater, also, when was the last time you saw a doctor in scrubs...the OR ...yep.
> 
> I am starting to feel pity for her.
> 
> Who is BC??
> 
> When was the last time she posted this much ,or that guy?? Think I will check that out


The picture of the man's sweater with the "head cut off" is from a pattern on ravelry.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fundamental-top-down-mens-cardigan


----------



## fortunate1

Thanks.. I was not sure, that is why I said if we assume it is her husband..I appreciate you clarification


----------



## GrumpyGramma

BBatten17 said:


> The picture of the man's sweater with the "head cut off" is from a pattern on ravelry.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fundamental-top-down-mens-cardigan


Nice sweater. Glad I can make it without the pattern. In RHSS or Caron One Pound methinks. I have some cashmere merino blend I got as a gift a few years ago and I still don't know for sure what it should be. I'm not really good with hand wash, lay flat to dry. That's not practical in my life.


JanieSue said:


> .
> 
> I got attacked on this site when I first joined because I commented on a post about blocking acrylics and had the nerve to say that you should be careful using too much heat on acrylics because you can kill the yarn and I got a lecture that kill was the wrong term. But my daughter over dried a afghan and ruined, it was dead no matter the term. Thank you for your support.


"Kill" is commonly used in reference to overheating acrylics. Good grief. I've killed a swatch of the stuff on purpose just to see how much steaming it took and what the results looked like. It's really kind of fun to do it to something that I don't care about anyhow.

Some people need to learn that "Your attitude is screaming so loud I can't hear a word you're saying" is very true. I don't mind a few caustic remarks and will make them myself from time to time; I do try to make them where nobody will feel attacked or belittled and will readily apologize for it if I do offend. I've been known to say things that were taken other than as meant and I'll apologize for that too; I don't mean to be offensive and have problems with wording at times. In the main I prefer live and let live and try to keep those people that can really get to me at a distance. Now that this thread has calmed down it's really gotten to be a good discussion IMO. I didn't see it at all until days after it started and it took me days to read through it and I still think I missed a page or two.


----------



## Florida Gal

elliekluge said:


> You're not alone, believe me! Price frequently drives my choices. Fortunately, I have a massive stash already. Told Hubby that before I died, I was going to buy some Quivit and make myself something. Well, last Fall I bought one skein (1oz) for $80, which is a bargain price! (Hope you were sitting down when you read that) Anyway, the short scarf came out beautiful and I have no regrets on my once-in-a-lifetime purchase. Over the years I have learned to budget for some of the better yarns for special projects. Plymouth makes some nice mid-price yarns. I use my Red Heart, Caron, etc for mittens, afghans, etc. If I'm going to do a fisherman knit sweater, I invest more in the yarn.
> Investin a good "one skein" book and try some of the more costly yarns. It's good for the soul. Happy knitting!


I too purchased a skein of Quivit while visiting Alaska. It took me days to get up the nerve. Your right $80 was a bargain. I also buy a Red Heart and Lion Brand. I don't go crazy on every yarn purchase. Just lost my mind once.


----------



## misellen

WindingRoad said:


> Vacation? Send sunshine please. 57 degrees was our high temperature yesterday.


It's on the way, watch for it.


----------



## misellen

Dutchie1946 said:


> Since anyone can have multiple user names, it's possible that that 'throng' was just the one person assuming more than one identity.


Never thought of that, but that might be the answer!


----------



## misellen

Artbarn said:


> I don't even think we reached 55 degrees today. It was raw and rainy, and we're always colder because we're up in the mountains. The house was so cold this morning that we turned on the heat for about 20 minutes to take away the chill.


OK, I am in my back yard, blowing as hard as I can, trying to send some of our heat up to you. Let me know when it gets there. 
:-D


----------



## carmenl

I was bullied as a child. I see nothing of the bully in what Amy had to say. She is well spoken and has a good sense of self. She was sharing her experience with purchasing yarn at lower prices. She didn't insist that anyone else do the same. I see no reason to form a pack and attack her so viciously. It seems some on this forum are always looking for a fight. And then congratulating each other on how clever you all are.


----------



## Irish knitter

Rosewood11 said:


> As I said, "JMJD+" !!!


You guys.....how are the slow thinkers supposed to know what

"JMJD+" is......

sometimes it takes me months to figure out a joke.....I have to go back and remind the person who made the joke what it was....


----------



## Irish knitter

BBatten17 said:


> The picture of the man's sweater with the "head cut off" is from a pattern on ravelry.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fundamental-top-down-mens-cardigan


And here I thought I was being intelligent and guessed that her husband was white........oh my goodness...


----------



## GrumpyGramma

carmenl said:


> I was bullied as a child. I see nothing of the bully in what Amy had to say. She is well spoken and has a good sense of self. She was sharing her experience with purchasing yarn at lower prices. She didn't insist that anyone else do the same. I see no reason to form a pack and attack her so viciously. It seems some on this forum are always looking for a fight. And then congratulating each other on how clever you all are.


Playground bullies take different forms. There are those who are instigators and never get in trouble. They push buttons until someone responds and then they're as pure as the driven snow. Personally I really dislike the snobbish behavior of some posters. Who really gives a flip about her waistline (was that off topic?) or what she does with her husband? TMI is TMI and in TMI I include the bits of insight into playing golf. Most of what's posted smacks of fantasy, not reality.


----------



## GrumpyGramma

Rosewood11 said:


> As I said, "JMJD+" !!!


Please explain. I'm dense, can't figure this one out. My eyes are crossed from going back to hunt for clues. :shock:


----------



## chrisjac

If I remember from my old Catholic school days. We always wrote JMJ on top of all our papers. " Jesus, Mary and Joseph", I believe if you were taught by Dominican Sisters, you added the D for Dominic- therefore- "JMJD ( I'm lost on the +) Of course I missed the beginning of the joke thread.
Correct me if I'm wrong, someone.
Christine



GrumpyGramma said:


> Please explain. I'm dense, can't figure this one out. My eyes are crossed from going back to hunt for clues. :shock:


----------



## lorraine 55

dauntiekay said:


> I think I will join you-- I just hate being clueless a little background knowledge might help.


Yes it is good to know who the real nasties are on here. The funny thing is sometimes things will be quite for weeks, then as soon as someone posts about yarn prices, acrylic or other hot topics the fight starts again!


----------



## Montana Gramma

misellen said:


> OK, I am in my back yard, blowing as hard as I can, trying to send some of our heat up to you. Let me know when it gets there.
> :-D


You can stop now, it veered Northwest and it is 98F here today!


----------



## lorraine 55

fortunate1 said:


> I just want to point out, that two topics have started to directly point to this one.Not necessary to mention this topic in either one...it is bait.
> 
> I told you she HAS to know what is being said on this thread,she cannot help herself, two indicaters, avatar, husbands, if we assume it is her husband, head it cut off in the pic of sweater, also, when was the last time you saw a doctor in scrubs...the OR ...yep.
> 
> I am starting to feel pity for her.
> 
> Who is BC??
> 
> When was the last time she posted this much ,or that guy?? Think I will check that out


BC is Blues Chanteuse. She and her two alter-egos were suspended for comments made on the OMG! Yarn Prices thread. I believe she joined again as Vocal Lisa and several other names, but she is suspended every time.


----------



## Katsch

lorraine 55 said:


> BC is Blues Chanteuse. She and her two alter-egos were suspended for comments made on the OMG! Yarn Prices thread. I believe she joined again as Vocal Lisa and several other names, but she is suspended every time.


I wondered what happened to her. Yup, I am still following the thread among others I am sure.


----------



## dauntiekay

I have been reading some of the background and have just read about 15 pages and the reading is better than some summer books--lol.


----------



## dauntiekay

lorraine 55 said:


> Yes it is good to know who the real nasties are on here. The funny thing is sometimes things will be quite for weeks, then as soon as someone posts about yarn prices, acrylic or other hot topics the fight starts again!


I have been reading some of the background and have just read about 15 pages--I have to say that there is one person that does not mince words and that is "mopgenorth"--short and sweet and hard to beat--I love her comments!!!


----------



## misellen

Montana Gramma said:


> You can stop now, it veered Northwest and it is 98F here today!


I bet you didn't know I could blow that hard, did you? :lol:


----------



## Montana Gramma

misellen said:


> I bet you didn't know I could blow that hard, did you? :lol:


Well I may call on you in Dec-Jan. to once again put forth such an effort!


----------



## fortunate1

dauntiekay said:


> I have been reading some of the background and have just read about 15 pages--I have to say that there is one person that does not mince words and that is "mopgenorth"--short and sweet and hard to beat--I love her comments!!!


👍


----------



## cspaen34

dauntiekay said:


> I have been reading some of the background and have just read about 15 pages--I have to say that there is one person that does not mince words and that is "mopgenorth"--short and sweet and hard to beat--I love her comments!!!


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad

lorraine 55 said:


> I remember the thread called How do others view you. She accused you of having an insult list, when I asked who you had insulted she did not respond.


Irish knitter? Since when. How did I miss that. According to some I infiltrate every thread. Gotta run 656 new topics above. Busy Busy Busy.


----------



## GrumpyGramma

WindingRoad said:


> Irish knitter? Since when. How did I miss that. According to some I infiltrate every thread. Gotta run 656 new topics above. Busy Busy Busy.


Well. Get with it. Sheesh.
:XD:


----------



## Dutchie1946

dauntiekay said:


> I have been reading some of the background and have just read about 15 pages and the reading is better than some summer books--lol.


Yup! You got that right!


----------



## fortunate1

I love WR, she posted on the hummingbird topic, my sides hurt from laughing!! I could follow her from topic to topic!!


----------



## Dutchie1946

GrumpyGramma said:


> Playground bullies take different forms. There are those who are instigators and never get in trouble. They push buttons until someone responds and then they're as pure as the driven snow. Personally I really dislike the snobbish behavior of some posters. Who really gives a flip about her waistline (was that off topic?) or what she does with her husband? TMI is TMI and in TMI I include the bits of insight into playing golf. Most of what's posted smacks of fantasy, not reality.


According to our son, our daughter is one of those pure as the driven snow instigators and the cause for every 'bad' thing he ever did before age 18. She's moved to Fresno; no more worries about driving on ice in a blizzard for her. He's still here, but doesn't drive.

TMI is right and fantasy may also be. I find it hard to believe that anyone with as full a life as she claims has _any_ time to spend on KP at all.


----------



## Dutchie1946

fortunate1 said:


> I love WR, she posted on the hummingbird topic, my sides hurt from laughing!! I could follow her from topic to topic!!


That's not a bad idea!


----------



## lorraine 55

WindingRoad said:


> Irish knitter? Since when. How did I miss that. According to some I infiltrate every thread. Gotta run 656 new topics above. Busy Busy Busy.


If you read the first page of the thread she also said Irish Knitter had been banned from KP and came back using another name. Irish Knitter said she was never banned and I believe her. She also going on about reporting Irish Knitter to the Administrator. She is a pain in the butt in my opinion!


----------



## WindingRoad

lorraine 55 said:


> If you read the first page of the thread she also said Irish Knitter had been banned from KP and came back using another name. Irish Knitter said she was never banned and I believe her. She also going on about reporting Irish Knitter to the Administrator. She is a pain in the butt in my opinion!


You can tell when some people are lying their lips are moving. I was on her DNR list for awhile. I think I'm back on it but it's hard to know.


----------



## Rosewood11

GrumpyGramma said:


> Please explain. I'm dense, can't figure this one out. My eyes are crossed from going back to hunt for clues. :shock:


Dear GrumpyGramma & Irish Knitter, and all others who were puzzled,

JMJD+ is Jesus, Mary & Joseph. Sister Assumpta said "D" was for "Divine," but that doesn't sound good to my Baptist upbringing. Since Sister Assumpta is, indeed, Dominican, I am going to chalk that up to misunderstanding her, and say the "D" probably is for Dominic. She informed all of us students that JMJD+ should be placed at the top of our papers, but since we were mostly Protestant in that class, she didn't require it.

The "+" sign is due to the fact that there's no "cross" available on the keyboard without going into special characters and symbols, where you'll find what one company I worked for called "Cross Lorraine," and it does look more like a cross. It's in honor of the Lord's crucifixion.

I have also known nuns and sisters to mutter, "Jesus, Mary and Joseph, etc." when they were truly exasperated, and in need of divine intervention in order to keep their sanity. I made good use of the info once I became Catholic, and absolutely when I worked in a bookstore here, where we had customers that left a dump (literally) and hand-knitted male enhancements among the shelves, and were known variously as "Sassquatch," "Crazy Dave" and lots of other things!!! Somehow, just saying "JMJD+" seemed nicer. And who knows, maybe the Lord would actually deliver us!!!


----------



## chrisjac

If I remember from my old Catholic school days. We always wrote JMJ on top of all our papers. " Jesus, Mary and Joseph", I believe if you were taught by Dominican Sisters, you added the D for Dominic- therefore- "JMJD ( I'm lost on the +) Of course I missed the beginning of the joke thread.
Correct me if I'm wrong, someone.
Christine


GrumpyGramma wrote:
Please explain. I'm dense, can't figure this one out. My eyes are crossed from going back to hunt for clues. 

chrisjac


----------



## Artbarn

misellen said:


> OK, I am in my back yard, blowing as hard as I can, trying to send some of our heat up to you. Let me know when it gets there.
> :-D


Haha! Thanks for the effort. :wink: I actually like that it tends to be cool up here--but 40 degrees on the last morning of June is a bit too cool.


----------



## GrumpyGramma

fortunate1 said:


> I love WR, she posted on the hummingbird topic, my sides hurt from laughing!! I could follow her from topic to topic!!


I'll go search for the hummingbird topic. I hope I can find it. I'm feeling left out. :-( :-(

:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Artbarn

Dutchie1946 said:


> Oops! I think I may spend a few days reading _that_! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-212708-1.html


Yikes! I spent all day yesterday catching up on this thread. Today I've been reading the thread from your link, Jessica Jean. I'm getting nothing else done. :shock: No knitting. I have a pile of unfolded towels on a chair and a bunch of other dried laundry still in the drier.

Reading this stuff is like watching a train wreck. I can't stop myself!


----------



## Dutchie1946

Artbarn said:


> Yikes! I spent all day yesterday catching up on this thread. Today I've been reading the thread from your link, Jessica Jean. I'm getting nothing else done. :shock: No knitting. I have a pile of unfolded towels on a chair and a bunch of other dried laundry still in the drier.
> 
> Reading this stuff is like watching a train wreck. I can't stop myself!


Yes, it is. My dryer's full, too; luckily, I hadn't begun another load - it tends to stink if left in the washer too long.


----------



## theyarnlady

hope this it didn't work trying to direct you to hummingbird site. sorry.


----------



## GrumpyGramma

theyarnlady said:


> hope this it didn't work trying to direct you to hummingbird site. sorry.


Thanks for trying. I didn't come up with anything that looked like the thread mentioned. It's OK. I too have laundry to fold. :wink:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

GrumpyGramma said:


> Thanks for trying. I didn't come up with anything that looked like the thread mentioned. It's OK. I too have laundry to fold. :wink:


Link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-346272-1.html
Thankfully, it's only two pages ... so far.


----------



## Glenlady

Dutchie1946 said:


> According to our son, our daughter is one of those pure as the driven snow instigators and the cause for every 'bad' thing he ever did before age 18. She's moved to Fresno; no more worries about driving on ice in a blizzard for her. He's still here, but doesn't drive.
> 
> TMI is right and fantasy may also be. I find it hard to believe that anyone with as full a life as she claims has _any_ time to spend on KP at all.


   ah, but you forget, she can multi task :XD:


----------



## galaxycraft

lorraine 55 said:


> If you read the first page of the thread she also said Irish Knitter had been banned from KP and came back using another name. Irish Knitter said she was never banned and I believe her. She also going on about reporting Irish Knitter to the Administrator. She is a pain in the butt in my opinion!


You Can believe Irish Knitter.
She just changed her user name -- Admin changes it by the way.
So how can a banned person go through Admin for a request to change user name?
A - Can't/Won't be done.
Once you are banned - you are locked out of your account for good - No turning back.
Irish Knitter has had the same account since the day she joined.


----------



## misellen

Dutchie1946 said:


> According to our son, our daughter is one of those pure as the driven snow instigators and the cause for every 'bad' thing he ever did before age 18. She's moved to Fresno; no more worries about driving on ice in a blizzard for her. He's still here, but doesn't drive.
> 
> TMI is right and fantasy may also be. I find it hard to believe that anyone with as full a life as she claims has _any_ time to spend on KP at all.


Plus get all that knitting done.


----------



## JanieSue

fortunate1 said:


> I love WR, she posted on the hummingbird topic, my sides hurt from laughing!! I could follow her from topic to topic!!


I just read her post and I loved it.


----------



## dauntiekay

Glenlady said:


> ah, but you forget, she can multi task :XD:


That she can--apparenty, busy changing that avatar since she opened that little can of worms--could we say or dare say that just might have been a little tincy wincy mistake? The fact that it has been redone to the flying avatar makes you wonder just a tincy wincy bit, doesn't it?


----------



## dauntiekay

Jessica-Jean said:


> Link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-346272-1.html
> Thankfully, it's only two pages ... so far.


Wait, was that a footnote I missed? hummmm.....


----------



## carmicv

chrisjac said:


> If I remember from my old Catholic school days. We always wrote JMJ on top of all our papers. " Jesus, Mary and Joseph", I believe if you were taught by Dominican Sisters, you added the D for Dominic- therefore- "JMJD ( I'm lost on the +) Of course I missed the beginning of the joke thread.
> 
> Oh my you do bring back memories. Also the nuns with the ruler rapping on our knuckles ha ha.


----------



## fortunate1

dauntiekay said:


> That she can--apparenty, busy changing that avatar since she opened that little can of worms--could we say or dare say that just might have been a little tincy wincy mistake? The fact that it has been redone to the flying avatar makes you wonder just a tincy wincy bit, doesn't it?


Flying avatar? Huh???

I have been reading prior posts...wow!! She thinks just because she decides that admin will ban someone...venomous tongue..

I am a part of another group, not knitting etc, we have COMMENTS CLOSED. Then you have ten minutes, then we post. FINAL WARNING, anyone that comments beyond warning will be banned,...take it to wars...then post the link to our wars page, then it is a choice to follow the war,but does not clog up our information..yet gives others the place to continue to debate


----------



## GrumpyGramma

Thanks to all who explained JMJ. I never would have gotten that one.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-346272-1.html
> Thankfully, it's only two pages ... so far.


I just looked. Three pages.


----------



## BBatten17

carmicv said:


> chrisjac said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I remember from my old Catholic school days. We always wrote JMJ on top of all our papers. " Jesus, Mary and Joseph", I believe if you were taught by Dominican Sisters, you added the D for Dominic- therefore- "JMJD ( I'm lost on the +) Of course I missed the beginning of the joke thread.
> 
> Oh my you do bring back memories. Also the nuns with the ruler rapping on our knuckles ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Catholic grade school, (graduated 1970), and I never heard of writing JMJ on the top of our papers. Could it be a regional thing? I did figure out what JMJ meant right away, maybe because my mom would always yell "JesusMaryJoseph" when she got mad, lol. I didn't know about the D, though. We didn't get knuckle raps from the nuns, but they did use those long pointers to hit our desks with to intimidate us, and, back then, spanked kids right in class. My dear mom, though, DID get rapped on the knuckles when she was in grade school (early 1930's) because she had the misfortune of being left-handed, and was not allowed to write with her left hand. I can't imagine doing that to a little kid!
Click to expand...


----------



## fortunate1

She is really so transparent, her post to JanieSue this morning has me laughing out loud!! To bad she didn't take WR to task,oh. That's right, WR is on her DNR list,so she tried to manipulate through JS....do people really not see her for what she is?? Funny..she could just ignore those posts.. But needs so badly to defend herself.. When no defense is really needed..transparent!


----------



## dauntiekay

fortunate1 said:


> Flying avatar? Huh???
> 
> I have been reading prior posts...wow!! She thinks just because she decides that admin will ban someone...venomous tongue..
> 
> I am a part of another group, not knitting etc, we have COMMENTS CLOSED. Then you have ten minutes, then we post. FINAL WARNING, anyone that comments beyond warning will be banned,...take it to wars...then post the link to our wars page, then it is a choice to follow the war,but does not clog up our information..yet gives others the place to continue to debate


Yes, flying as in outer space....


----------



## chrisjac

Many times I came home with red knuckles and my mother would say "JMJ" what did you do now? ( the nuns were always right by my mom)



carmicv said:


> chrisjac said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I remember from my old Catholic school days. We always wrote JMJ on top of all our papers. " Jesus, Mary and Joseph", I believe if you were taught by Dominican Sisters, you added the D for Dominic- therefore- "JMJD ( I'm lost on the +) Of course I missed the beginning of the joke thread.
> 
> Oh my you do bring back memories. Also the nuns with the ruler rapping on our knuckles ha ha.
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisjac

New York City Catholic School, Sisters of Charity. I got sent to the coat closet a lot. I was always asking "Why?"



BBatten17 said:


> I went to Catholic grade school, (graduated 1970), and I never heard of writing JMJ on the top of our papers. Could it be a regional thing? I did figure out what JMJ meant right away, maybe because my mom would always yell "JesusMaryJoseph" when she got mad, lol. I didn't know about the D, though. We didn't get knuckle raps from the nuns, but they did use those long pointers to hit our desks with to intimidate us, and, back then, spanked kids right in class. My dear mom, though, DID get rapped on the knuckles when she was in grade school (early 1930's) because she had the misfortune of being left-handed, and was not allowed to write with her left hand. I can't imagine doing that to a little kid!


----------



## BBatten17

chrisjac said:


> New York City Catholic School, Sisters of Charity. I got sent to the coat closet a lot. I was always asking "Why?"


Ah, yes, a rebel!  You don't dare question Sister Mary Agony! Reminds me of George Carlin's bit "I Was An Irish Catholic", from his Class Clown album. The pat answer when he would question religion was "Well, it's a mystery".


----------



## chrisjac

Sister Marie Concepta, a 6' giant and her answer was "It's Faith, girl, it's faith!"



BBatten17 said:


> Ah, yes, a rebel!  You don't dare question Sister Mary Agony! Reminds me of George Carlin's bit "I Was An Irish Catholic", from his Class Clown album. The pat answer when he would question religion was "Well, it's a mystery".


----------



## chrisjac

Fortunately birds know who to warm up to.



fortunate1 said:


> She is really so transparent, her post to JanieSue this morning has me laughing out loud!! To bad she didn't take WR to task,oh. That's right, WR is on her DNR list,so she tried to manipulate through JS....do people really not see her for what she is?? Funny..she could just ignore those posts.. But needs so badly to defend herself.. When no defense is really needed..transparent!


----------



## books

Really makes you think....Anybody cam be anybody (or not) on the internet. Really unnerving. She always seemed a little too perfect. I had my doubts.


----------



## JanieSue

fortunate1 said:


> She is really so transparent, her post to JanieSue this morning has me laughing out loud!! To bad she didn't take WR to task,oh. That's right, WR is on her DNR list,so she tried to manipulate through JS....do people really not see her for what she is?? Funny..she could just ignore those posts.. But needs so badly to defend herself.. When no defense is really needed..transparent!


I thought that a little odd after the nasty PM I received yesterday. I am ignoring her comment.


----------



## carmicv

chrisjac said:


> New York City Catholic School, Sisters of Charity. I got sent to the coat closet a lot. I was always asking "Why?"


I 
Ha Ha me too I knew the strap was coming. I am 71 so it was a long time ago. They wouldn't be permitted to do that now.


----------



## carmicv

BBatten17 said:


> I went to Catholic grade school, (graduated 1970), and I never heard of writing JMJ on the top of our papers. Could it be a regional thing? I did figure out what JMJ meant right away, maybe because my mom would always yell "JesusMaryJoseph" when she got mad, lol. I didn't know about the D, though. We didn't get knuckle raps from the nuns, but they did use those long pointers to hit our desks with to intimidate us, and, back then, spanked kids right in class. My dear mom, though, DID get rapped on the knuckles when she was in grade school (early 1930's) because she had the misfortune of being left-handed, and was not allowed to write with her
> left hand. I can't imagine doing that to a little kid!


That is why you are just a child they probably stopped doing that by then ha ha


----------



## cah

I went to Catholic schools too. Both grade school and HS. In grade school I remember the nuns rapping our desks with their pointers. Once this poor kid had his head on his desk and the nun came zooming up to him and banged on the desk relentlessly. He picked up his head and  puked in his math book. Poor kid. Sister Marjorie had to clean it up and issue a new math book. :lol:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

carmicv said:


> Oh my you do bring back memories. Also the nuns with the ruler rapping on our knuckles ha ha.


And woe betide the misbehaving pony-tailed girl! I got picked up by it on at least on occasion! (I only remember the one time.)


----------



## Jessica-Jean

chrisjac said:


> New York City Catholic School, Sisters of Charity. I got sent to the coat closet a lot. I was always asking "Why?"


I'd forgotten being banished to the coat closet! I never knew why, but I was happy to study how the doors worked. I've never seen such a system again, but I still can see the mechanism. I think it was in first or second grade; I was almost a year younger than the rest of my class, though I was head-and-shoulders taller.


----------



## BBatten17

Jessica-Jean said:


> And woe betide the misbehaving pony-tailed girl! I got picked up by it on at least on occasion! (I only remember the one time.)


I think we all need these! On a lighter note, I remember Sister Columba, a tiny little thing, 5' at most, and at least 110 years old  who would walk into a classroom and say, "I smell gum", and immediately pick out who had the gum in their mouth. That poor soul then had to wear their wad of gum on the end of their nose for the entire class.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

JanieSue said:


> I thought that a little odd after the nasty PM I received yesterday. I am ignoring her comment.


To carry over the nastiness from a topic to a PM ... That's the height of something! I don't get it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

BBatten17 said:


> I think we all need these! On a lighter note, I remember Sister Columba, a tiny little thing, 5' at most, and at least 110 years old  who would walk into a classroom and say, "I smell gum", and immediately pick out who had the gum in their mouth. That poor soul then had to wear their wad of gum on the end of their nose for the entire class.


Well, at least it wasn't corporal punishment. However, in today's 'enlightened' attitudes about teaching, I'm sure such an embarrassing punishment would be decried by parents. Too bad; it fits the 'crime'.

Kindergarten through grade 9. I survived, and it amazes me. No more JMJ on the tops of _my_ letters! The only good things I got from that period was a good grasp of grammar and world geography, and a lesser grasp of history, but at least a foundation. Independent thinking was NOT awarded! 
When - in first grade and while my parents were getting divorced - we were being taught the sacraments, I had the temerity to suggest that perhaps a couple might try out marriage before actually getting married, you'd have thought I was the devil incarnate. Sister Helen Muriel was ordinarily very calm; that innocent suggestion set off the fireworks! 

I just saw the second T-shirt! YES! That's the one I need!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

cah said:


> I went to Catholic schools too. Both grade school and HS. In grade school I remember the nuns rapping our desks with their pointers. Once this poor kid had his head on his desk and the nun came zooming up to him and banged on the desk relentlessly. He picked up his head and  puked in his math book. Poor kid. Sister Marjorie had to clean it up and issue a new math book. :lol:


Did she learn from that experience? A bit of caring warmth really can't hurt, but too few of the ones I ran into had that.


----------



## fortunate1

Ignore


----------



## cah

Jessica-Jean said:


> Did she learn from that experience? A bit of caring warmth really can't hurt, but too few of the ones I ran into had that.


If I remember correctly (we were only in grade 4) Sr. Marjorie said she was sorry to Bobby McGee (aka Mr. Barf) when he returned from the restroom to collect his things. I'm sure she wouldn't have rapped on his desk if she knew he was gonna hurl his lunch! I'm surprised I still remember the kid's name but he was quite famous for a while after that. :lol:


----------



## BBatten17

cah said:


> If I remember correctly (we were only in grade 4) Sr. Marjorie said she was sorry to Bobby McGee (aka Mr. Barf) when he returned from the restroom to collect his things. I'm sure she wouldn't have rapped on his desk if she knew he was gonna hurl his lunch! I'm surprised I still remember the kid's name but he was quite famous for a while after that. :lol:


Sorry, but I have to ask....Was Janis Joplin in your class?  (I love the song "Me and Bobby McGee!)


----------



## JanieSue

Jessica-Jean said:


> To carry over the nastiness from a topic to a PM ... That's the height of something! I don't get it.


I didn't get it either but the pm's were terrible, guess I should learn to keep my mouth shut but the hummingbird analogy was too much.


----------



## cah

BBatten17 said:


> Sorry, but I have to ask....Was Janis Joplin in your class?  (I love the song "Me and Bobby McGee!)


LoL, just a kid with the same name. I guess he was famous for 2 things.


----------



## JanieSue

cah said:


> If I remember correctly (we were only in grade 4) Sr. Marjorie said she was sorry to Bobby McGee (aka Mr. Barf) when he returned from the restroom to collect his things. I'm sure she wouldn't have rapped on his desk if she knew he was gonna hurl his lunch! I'm surprised I still remember the kid's name but he was quite famous for a while after that. :lol:


I loved that song also and love the way to have told this story. LOL


----------



## Jessica-Jean

JanieSue said:


> I didn't get it either but the pm's were terrible, guess I should learn to keep my mouth shut but the hummingbird analogy was too much.


No, you needn't curb _your_ mouth. She needs to seek the help she obviously needs instead of jumping down the throats of anonymous people online. But that won't happen.

I kinda like the idea of having a Do-Not-Reply list. I wonder if it's possible to delete a PM without ever having opened it. I'll have to try that - playing between my two user accounts.

So, yes, it's possible to delete a PM without ever opening or reading it. It vanishes from the receiver's inbox, but remains 'unread' in the sender's outbox. Good to know.


----------



## Montana Gramma

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, you needn't curb _your_ mouth. She needs to seek the help she obviously needs instead of jumping down the throats of anonymous people online. But that won't happen.
> 
> I kinda like the idea of having a Do-Not-Reply list. I wonder if it's possible to delete a PM without ever having opened it. I'll have to try that - playing between my two user accounts.


I see you have been restored!


----------



## JanieSue

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, you needn't curb _your_ mouth. She needs to seek the help she obviously needs instead of jumping down the throats of anonymous people online. But that won't happen.
> 
> I kinda like the idea of having a Do-Not-Reply list. I wonder if it's possible to delete a PM without ever having opened it. I'll have to try that - playing between my two user accounts.


I am sure we should be able to delete a pm without opening. I want be opening anymore from her. I think we need a block option.


----------



## JanieSue

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, you needn't curb _your_ mouth. She needs to seek the help she obviously needs instead of jumping down the throats of anonymous people online. But that won't happen.
> 
> I kinda like the idea of having a Do-Not-Reply list. I wonder if it's possible to delete a PM without ever having opened it. I'll have to try that - playing between my two user accounts.
> 
> So, yes, it's possible to delete a PM without ever opening or reading it. It vanishes from the receiver's inbox, but remains 'unread' in the sender's outbox. Good to know.


That is good to know.


----------



## Kathie

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, you needn't curb _your_ mouth. She needs to seek the help she obviously needs instead of jumping down the throats of anonymous people online. But that won't happen.
> 
> I kinda like the idea of having a Do-Not-Reply list. I wonder if it's possible to delete a PM without ever having opened it. I'll have to try that - playing between my two user accounts.
> 
> So, yes, it's possible to delete a PM without ever opening or reading it. It vanishes from the receiver's inbox, but remains 'unread' in the sender's outbox. Good to know.


When I first saw the DNR I though it was do not resuscitate. lol To many years working in a doctors office I guess. (secretary not a doctor)
All I learned in Catholic school was grammer, religion and music. My spelling is still atrocious and if I didn't have spell check I would be lost. Could definitely use a brush up on math as well.


----------



## dauntiekay

JanieSue said:


> I didn't get it either but the pm's were terrible, guess I should learn to keep my mouth shut but the hummingbird analogy was too much.


Which one was that? Was it where the main character says, (and I quote) "We REALLY ARE of like minds. I LOVE sitting out on my patio.... and watching the humming birds stick their little beaks into the flowers on my clematis...." That one? or are you talking about the whole post?
Could it be that I am missing something here? I didn't get any terrible pm's (what does that stand for anyway? Premenstrual?) Ok, now where was I....oh, ya page 15....


----------



## JanieSue

dauntiekay said:


> Which one was that? Was it where the main character says, (and I quote) "We REALLY ARE of like minds. I LOVE sitting out on my patio.... and watching the humming birds stick their little beaks into the flowers on my clematis...." That one? or are you talking about the whole post?
> Could it be that I am missing something here? I didn't get any terrible pm's (what does that stand for anyway? Premenstrual?) Ok, now where was I....oh, ya page 15....


You are a delight, this is so funny and it would be nice if the PM's I got were premenstrual, haven't had them in some time.


----------



## Rosewood11

I guess Catholic nuns always intrigued me because I grew up Baptist. The closest thing we had were Sunday School teachers, and there was good and bad ones among them, too. Most of them were my Grandma's "besties," and I'd better be good or there would be a switch waiting at home. Fortunately, most of those ladies were lovely, and we had no trouble.

I think I was so fascinated with nuns because they were just plain "forbidden" in the Baptist world. I dearly wanted to go to a girl's boarding school run by nuns when I was little. When I got old enough and was on my own, I took some college classes and retreats with the Nashville Dominicans, and dearly love them to this day. That's where I met Sr. Assumpta--now Mother Assumpta of the Dominican Sisters of Mary, Mother of the Eucharist in Grand Rapids, Michigan. She's a fine Southern Lady, and a bit of a legend.

Having never had nuns in grade school, I guess my thoughts of them are free to be somewhat romanticized. Of course then there are also the difficult students like a couple I knew in Michigan. They were permanently expelled from Catholic schools there for squirting Neet on the pews in the chapel, which promptly ate holes through several girls' wool uniform skirts!!!


----------



## dauntiekay

OK, I'm on page 20 and it's breaktime. Boy, is that an ear full or what? Like one lady said, "Get Real!!!" Maybe I am interpreting this wrong but I am beginning to think these women actually believe that the Good Lord set them down here on earth into this one big fancy and expensive ball of yarn and that they did not, repeat, did not have to go through all of that whole mess with the birth process. Ever since they have superior knowledge of life and can tell you everything you want to know and I noticed some others swallowed it all--hook, line and sinker!!! Some of us old gals know what it is to fall on "hard times" and we have been around the block more times than those young whippersnappers can count!!! OK let the nasty pms come I'll be reading.....


----------



## Katsch

dauntiekay said:


> OK, I'm on page 20 and it's breaktime. Boy, is that an ear full or what? Like one lady said, "Get Real!!!" Maybe I am interpreting this wrong but I am beginning to think these women actually believe that the Good Lord set them down here on earth into this one big fancy and expensive ball of yarn and that they did not, repeat, did not have to go through all of that whole mess with the birth process. Ever since they have superior knowledge of life and can tell you everything you want to know and I noticed some others swallowed it all--hook, line and sinker!!! Some of us old gals know what it is to fall on "hard times" and we have been around the block more times than those young whippersnappers can count!!! OK let the nasty pms come I'll be reading.....


Hi Dauntiekay,
Which thread are you reading?
Kathy


----------



## dauntiekay

Katsch said:


> Hi Dauntiekay,
> Which thread are you reading?
> Kathy


OMG! Yarn prices---http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-212708-1.html


----------



## Dutchie1946

dauntiekay said:


> OMG! Yarn prices---http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-212708-1.html


Thanks for the link. My darling had actually shut down the computer on which I'd been wading through it. I think I was up to page 25 or so, now I'll resume reading. :twisted:


----------



## Dutchie1946

Rosewood11 said:


> I guess Catholic nuns always intrigued me because I grew up Baptist. The closest thing we had were Sunday School teachers, and there was good and bad ones among them, too. Most of them were my Grandma's "besties," and I'd better be good or there would be a switch waiting at home. Fortunately, most of those ladies were lovely, and we had no trouble.
> 
> I think I was so fascinated with nuns because they were just plain "forbidden" in the Baptist world. I dearly wanted to go to a girl's boarding school run by nuns when I was little. When I got old enough and was on my own, I took some college classes and retreats with the Nashville Dominicans, and dearly love them to this day. That's where I met Sr. Assumpta--now Mother Assumpta of the Dominican Sisters of Mary, Mother of the Eucharist in Grand Rapids, Michigan. She's a fine Southern Lady, and a bit of a legend.
> 
> Having never had nuns in grade school, I guess my thoughts of them are free to be somewhat romanticized. Of course then there are also the difficult students like a couple I knew in Michigan. They were permanently expelled from Catholic schools there for squirting Neet on the pews in the chapel, which promptly ate holes through several girls' wool uniform skirts!!!


Neet can do that?!!??!! It makes perfect sense though; hair and wool are both the same chemical make up. Sheesh! Compared to that stunt, I was an absolute angel!


----------



## mopgenorth

Jessica-Jean said:


> To carry over the nastiness from a topic to a PM ... That's the height of something! I don't get it.


She used to do the same with me but I ignored them and didn't open them knowing it would be pointless.

Then a couple of weeks later I got a PM from her out of the the blue so I opened it - she was chastising me for NOT reading her earlier PMs and telling me to NEVER PM her because she won't be reading them - priceless!


----------



## WindingRoad

Kathie said:


> When I first saw the DNR I though it was do not resuscitate. lol To many years working in a doctors office I guess. (secretary not a doctor)
> All I learned in Catholic school was grammer, religion and music. My spelling is still atrocious and if I didn't have spell check I would be lost. Could definitely use a brush up on math as well.


You have to understand the irony of her using DNR.


----------



## chrisjac

Doesn't sound like a happy person.



mopgenorth said:


> She used to do the same with me but I ignored them and didn't open them knowing it would be pointless.
> 
> Then a couple of weeks later I got a PM from her out of the the blue so I opened it - she was chastising me for NOT reading her earlier PMs and telling me to NEVER PM her because she won't be reading them - priceless!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

mopgenorth said:


> She used to do the same with me but I ignored them and didn't open them knowing it would be pointless.
> 
> Then a couple of weeks later I got a PM from her out of the the blue so I opened it - she was chastising me for NOT reading her earlier PMs and telling me to NEVER PM her because she won't be reading them - priceless!


*Seriously??* Then she's sicker than I had imagined. I pity her. Were I a praying type, I'd pray for her.


----------



## WindingRoad

chrisjac said:


> Doesn't sound like a happy person.


Not to hear her brag........


----------



## Rosewood11

Dutchie1946 said:


> Neet can do that?!!??!! It makes perfect sense though; hair and wool are both the same chemical make up. Sheesh! Compared to that stunt, I was an absolute angel!


I never thought of it, either. It was something out of "The Trouble With Angels"!!! I was totally in awe!!!


----------



## Kathie

That computed instantly. lol


----------



## stablemom

Holy hats!!! that's crazy expensive! I would not pay this amount. Something I do with fabric though is I will go to a more upscale fabric store (when I can afford it) and buy more expensive fabric (a few yards here and there) and then buy less expensive fabric as filler to complete the quilt top.


----------



## chrisjac

If you are blonde, please read today's nuggets.


----------



## dauntiekay

Ladies! Ladies! Ladies! You are the winners!!! How do I know this? Well--it is my understanding that the last men standing in battle (in this case women) are the winners and yes, those young "whippersnappers" all went home with their tails between their legs! HA--Your still here and those whippersnappers--cowards-- are all gone. YOU are still standing! But not to rest on your laurals just yet-- because they will be back--they aren't smart enough to leave well enough alone! But then you didn't need me to tell you that--did you?


----------



## Glenlady

Remember 'Queen' singing 'We are the champions'?   :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth

Glenlady said:


> Remember 'Queen' singing 'We are the champions'?   :thumbup:


----------



## misellen

mopgenorth said:


> She used to do the same with me but I ignored them and didn't open them knowing it would be pointless.
> 
> Then a couple of weeks later I got a PM from her out of the the blue so I opened it - she was chastising me for NOT reading her earlier PMs and telling me to NEVER PM her because she won't be reading them - priceless!


That has to be a sick mind.


----------



## dauntiekay

mopgenorth said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxfrz6iQb9A


Love It!!! mopgenorth: Just love all your comments in the 100 page post!!! You can really call them as you see them!!!!


----------



## dauntiekay

I have read the 100 page post and would have to say it has been not only entertaining but very enlightening. I have to wonder where these characters are coming from--I personally think that there is a "master mind" behind all of this!


----------



## Artbarn

dauntiekay said:


> I have read the 100 page post and would have to say it has been not only entertaining but very enlightening. I have to wonder where these characters are coming from--I personally think that there is a "master mind" behind all of this!


I just finished the 100 page post and I'm in agreement with you about the "master mind." I wonder how many people there actually are.

My favorite part, though, was the virtual cocktail party. It must have driven the other(s) crazy to be ignored when that was going on.


----------



## dauntiekay

I would not be surprise if the mastermind was "a..knits". Did you know she has a second name? yup..it is "a..knits2much" actually, wasn't that a typographical error and wasn't that orginally suppose to read "a..talks2much"! lol


----------



## GrumpyGramma

dauntiekay said:


> Love It!!! mopgenorth: Just love all your comments in the 100 page post!!! You can really call them as you see them!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

A little gem from this morning.. The subject was reading charts.

" Sounds like you have gotten the idea. I just HAD to add... I have been using (and loving) charts for a while but got "thrown" when I bought a book with some REALLY different charts than I am used to... The kind you describe.

No... I don't need help reading them.. I understand HOW... It is just that they are written differently and I will have to sto and THINK too much! I'm blonde and not very good at thinking......&#128540;

The beauty of learning to read charts is that you learn to see the pattern... You can clearly see if you make a mistake and end up knitting the next row without looking because you have learned how the stitches form the pattern!
Every chart in my book has these "shaped" chars... Where are the stitches not knitted shown? They are not!&#128534;&#128534;&#128534;&#128534;&#128534;&#128534;&#128534;&#128534;


----------



## fortunate1

Oh..I salute those who read all 100 pgs!! I read some, may read some more..but I need to read.. Process.. Read, but that is just my choice..giggle giggle..sorry but I am using this every time I can, who does that, and does she really have two user names..one to back the other one up, poor AmyKnuts


----------



## fortunate1

Opps.typo..


----------



## JanieSue

fortunate1 said:


> Oh..I salute those who read all 100 pgs!! I read some, may read some more..but I need to read.. Process.. Read, but that is just my choice..giggle giggle..sorry but I am using this every time I can, who does that, and does she really have two user names..one to back the other one up, poor AmyKnuts


 :lol:


----------



## WindingRoad

dauntiekay said:


> I have read the 100 page post and would have to say it has been not only entertaining but very enlightening. I have to wonder where these characters are coming from--I personally think that there is a "master mind" behind all of this!


Yeah it's money. $$$$$


----------



## WindingRoad

dauntiekay said:


> I would not be surprise if the mastermind was "a..knits". Did you know she has a second name? yup..it is "a..knits2much" actually, wasn't that a typographical error and wasn't that orginally suppose to read "a..talks2much"! lol


I think it's digs too much. You know, when you are in a hole you should stop digging.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

mopgenorth said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> for that link! I had of course heard the song years ago on the radio, but I'd never seen the group in action.


----------



## dauntiekay

WindingRoad said:


> Yeah it's money. $$$$$


Do tell--I was not aware so much money was being passed around on this site.


----------



## WindingRoad

dauntiekay said:


> Do tell--I was not aware so much money was being passed around on this site.


Yeah right into ADMINs pockets. Ever hear of traffic???


----------



## dauntiekay

I know they have a lot of advertising going on but yes, I can see that.


----------



## WindingRoad

dauntiekay said:


> I know they have a lot of advertising going on but yes, I can see that.


That's just it most of us have ad blocker. They have to make their money somehow. I'm sure you know this site can't live on love.


----------



## dauntiekay

I know that there are some users that apparently live on love. They even tell us more than we want to know about.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

dauntiekay said:


> I know that there are some users that apparently live on love. They even tell us more than we want to know about.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Aunty M

dauntiekay said:


> I know that there are some users that apparently live on love. They even tell us more than we want to know about.


Love, plus a little salad... 😉


----------



## dauntiekay

Aunty Sheryl said:


> Love, plus a little salad... 😉


Oh, yah, I forgot about the "little salad", oh please....

Did you see her "NEW" avatar? I am not sure if she is suppose to be flying in space or if she is on her back--in which case I would not want to ask what she is doing as I might get a little more information than I need.


----------



## WindingRoad

dauntiekay said:


> Oh, yah, I forgot about the "little salad", oh please....
> 
> Did you see her "NEW" avatar? I am not sure if she is suppose to be flying in space or if she is on her back--in which case I would not want to ask what she is doing as I might get a little more information than I need.


You are very naughty. Just sayin" LOL....


----------



## chrisjac

Naughty is good! I hope you all read her new info about being blonde and not being good at thinking. Priceless! ( all due respect to blondes)



WindingRoad said:


> You are very naughty. Just sayin" LOL....


----------



## WindingRoad

chrisjac said:


> Naughty is good! I hope you all read her new info about being blonde and not being good at thinking. Priceless! ( all due respect to blondes)


Got a link. I have a big stick today.. LOL


----------



## dauntiekay

I read that 102 page riot about using acrylic yarn.

p.21 and I quote amyknits:
"Wow! I clicked off this topic DAYS ago. Someone sent me a PM saying that I am being quoted and no one noticed I have been gone for days?!?!? WOW!"

(Me): Well, dah--did you think we were back here holding our breath waiting for you to make your grand entrance or what?

And further...
mwatpon wrote:
"AmyKnits,

I don't believe for a minute that you really clicked off of this. I think you were feeling the consequences of how badly you talk to people on here.

Yes, we all know when you're not on because there is no instigation going on. You incite people to argue.

You cause people to argue. You are the start of all the arguments on here.

So why don't you stop being condescending and rude and belittling to others. You have things to offer to this forum.

You just need to word your comments nicely.

Take a class in communication if necessary but do something.

We are all tired of your nastiness."

(good reply--mwatpon) Taken from the link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-258512-1.html Pgs. 21-22.


----------



## dauntiekay

chrisjac said:


> Naughty is good! I hope you all read her new info about being blonde and not being good at thinking. Priceless! ( all due respect to blondes)


Where is that--I just hate to miss anything! Or is that the one with the leg in the wrong direction.


----------



## dauntiekay

Speaking of priceless and I quote:

mopgenorth wrote:
"I find it interesting that the person who speaks loudest against acrylic bragged about sending her son off to college with a blanket/afghan she knit for him using 6 POUNDS of ACRYLIC YARN.

Then recently, for some odd reason that escapes me, she posted this on a KNITTING thread (not political, chitchat, or otherwise) :

"Funny story.... My daughter was home from school on Monday (eye thing) so she rode with me to the gun center to buy my new "carry pistol". We then rode downtown to register the gun and then back to the gun center to pick up the pistol. (That is how it is done in NYS). My daughter told one of her friends how she spent her afternoon and her friend exclaimed "Your MOM carries a gun?!?!" Daughter said yes... She carries it with her at all times. When I saw the friend the next day I said "I betcha you didn't realize that this Mom is a tough, pistol packin mama!" (quoted from amyknits)

mopgenorth: What seems crazier and more dangerous to you - knitting with and sharing items made of synthetic materials or bragging to teenagers that you own and carry a concealed weapon?"

(Me) No, this is not a true and false quiz it is a multiple choice--choose A and you lose; choose B and you win! Way too funny!!! 
Taken from the same link:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-258512-1.html


----------



## chrisjac

Yesterday's (July3) thread on "Charts, charts, charts"



dauntiekay said:


> Where is that--I just hate to miss anything! Or is that the one with the leg in the wrong direction.


----------



## grandmann

dauntiekay said:


> Speaking of priceless and I quote:
> 
> mopgenorth wrote:
> "I find it interesting that the person who speaks loudest against acrylic bragged about sending her son off to college with a blanket/afghan she knit for him using 6 POUNDS of ACRYLIC YARN.
> 
> Then recently, for some odd reason that escapes me, she posted this on a KNITTING thread (not political, chitchat, or otherwise) :
> 
> "Funny story.... My daughter was home from school on Monday (eye thing) so she rode with me to the gun center to buy my new "carry pistol". We then rode downtown to register the gun and then back to the gun center to pick up the pistol. (That is how it is done in NYS). My daughter told one of her friends how she spent her afternoon and her friend exclaimed "Your MOM carries a gun?!?!" Daughter said yes... She carries it with her at all times. When I saw the friend the next day I said "I betcha you didn't realize that this Mom is a tough, pistol packin mama!" (quoted from amyknits)
> 
> mopgenorth: What seems crazier and more dangerous to you - knitting with and sharing items made of synthetic materials or bragging to teenagers that you own and carry a concealed weapon?"
> 
> (Me) No, this is not a true and false quiz it is a multiple choice--choose A and you lose; choose B and you win! Way too funny!!!
> Taken from the same link:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-258512-1.html


I deleted out of here awhile back. A friend e-mail to look again at this thread, I can't believe it has 57 pages.

When I first came on KP their was a user who called herself Courier does anyone remember her with her Spinning Wheel :?: I hate to say this but Amy is beginning to sound just like her. Courier isn't on here anymore but who knows maybe she is. Some of her last remarks was about her gun she had and actually killing someone in self-defense.


----------



## chrisjac

Sorry, Error on my part, yesterday was July 2nd. Brain dead today!


chrisjac said:


> Yesterday's (July3) thread on "Charts, charts, charts"


----------



## JanieSue

grandmann said:


> I deleted out of here awhile back. A friend e-mail to look again at this thread, I can't believe it has 57 pages.
> 
> When I first came on KP their was a user who called herself Courier does anyone remember her with her Spinning Wheel :?: I hate to say this but Amy is beginning to sound just like her. Courier isn't on here anymore but who knows maybe she is. Some of her last remarks was about her gun she had and actually killing someone in self-defense.


I remember Courier, she was a piece of work. She told the same story over & over again about acrylic yarn melting. It was a sad story but no one knows what might have happened had it been wool. Might have went up in flames.


----------



## chrisjac

Well, I read most of the thread and now I understand completely. There is a reason the Queen doesn't comment nor compliment anyone on their knitting or their charity donations because we use acrylic yarn. When I posted my children's Aran sweaters made with Lion Brand Fisherman's wool (100%), not one word from her even though she has claimed that she would love to make an aran sweater. Apparently,my brand isn't good enough according to her posting.



dauntiekay said:


> I read that 102 page riot about using acrylic yarn.
> 
> p.21 and I quote amyknits:
> "Wow! I clicked off this topic DAYS ago. Someone sent me a PM saying that I am being quoted and no one noticed I have been gone for days?!?!? WOW!"
> 
> (Me): Well, dah--did you think we were back here holding our breath waiting for you to make your grand entrance or what?
> 
> And further...
> mwatpon wrote:
> "AmyKnits,
> 
> I don't believe for a minute that you really clicked off of this. I think you were feeling the consequences of how badly you talk to people on here.
> 
> Yes, we all know when you're not on because there is no instigation going on. You incite people to argue.
> 
> You cause people to argue. You are the start of all the arguments on here.
> 
> So why don't you stop being condescending and rude and belittling to others. You have things to offer to this forum.
> 
> You just need to word your comments nicely.
> 
> Take a class in communication if necessary but do something.
> 
> We are all tired of your nastiness."
> 
> (good reply--mwatpon) Taken from the link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-258512-1.html Pgs. 21-22.


----------



## galaxycraft

JanieSue said:


> I remember Courier, she was a piece of work. She told the same story over & over again about acrylic yarn melting. It was a sad story but no one knows what might have happened had it been wool. Might have went up in flames.


It was a synthetic store bought shirt, and it occurred because shirt went into a BBQ flame.
A careless accident.


----------



## JanieSue

galaxycraft said:


> It was a synthetic store bought shirt, and it occurred because shirt went into a BBQ flame.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

You called it right!


galaxycraft said:


> It was a synthetic store bought shirt, and it occurred because shirt went into a BBQ flame.
> A careless accident.


----------



## JanieSue

chrisjac said:


> Well, I read most of the thread and now I understand completely. There is a reason the Queen doesn't comment nor compliment anyone on their knitting or their charity donations because we use acrylic yarn. When I posted my children's Aran sweaters made with Lion Brand Fisherman's wool (100%), not one word from her even though she has claimed that she would love to make an aran sweater. Apparently,my brand isn't good enough according to her posting.


I don't think she compliments anyone on their knitting except maybe for a few of her followers. Maybe it is jealousy, she thinks she is the only one. Everything has to be about her.


----------



## dauntiekay

On page 21 of this link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-258512-1.html

amyknits has a picture of the sweater she is talking about on page 21 of the link above--I wouldn't mind knowing if she knitted it with Red Heart or Caron yarn. Had I known this big debate was going on I might have asked her, as it does look more like Caron don't you think?

amyknits wrote:
"Perhaps some of you who are still debating this after how many pages now should consider WHY you are still upset.... (It appears upset with ME). I am not upset and have not participated in several days... Instead I spent my time knitting this sweater that I am very proud of! Maybe knitting would help a few of you others to relax and move on... Life is short!
I am very proud if this sweater I finished the past three days while all this bickering, name calling and nastiness was being carried on! I am now clicking off AGAIN! Enjoy the bickering and nastiness if that's your bag...."


----------



## grandmann

galaxycraft said:


> It was a synthetic store bought shirt, and it occurred because shirt went into a BBQ flame.
> A careless accident.


It wasn't even Yarn, but no one in there right mind was going to use Acrylic as far as Courier was concern. But even one of Courier's threads she talked about to doing a charity item up in acrylic.

I skimmed through Amy's new thread about http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-346068-1.html
Amy is talking about shopping at JoAnn's and Michael's I don't exactly call this Fine Yarn shopping.


----------



## Montana Gramma

Right or wronged, the way this thread reads lately, if the KP member referred to was really unstable, felt lonely, pressured, unworthy, picked on, clinically depressed etc. some KP initials could show up in a suicide note. I am serious, some egos deflate easily and self esteem goes out the door, not that I know this to be the case here, I read it the exact opposite or this would not be perpetuated.People have posted on KP how awful they felt to be picked on, demoralized and unappreciated. why is it different for any one member.
Come on folks, if this was about someone you cared for or just accepted that they are human prone to assumed or real mistakes and too critical or too haughty for your tastes, you would not stand by and let it go on without comment. Whether the member is nice or not, conflicted or not, , determined of course how you feel she has wronged you, does anyone deserve to be taunted and embarrassed, hung out to dry in front of the world, inferred to be lying about everything in her life, criticized even when the product produced is wonderful( regardless of what it is made from), avatars made fun of, all started over knitting? 
And even if over more personal things said to you, I ask again , would you not just cringe if it were someone you cared for, liked, appreciated their talents, was even just an acquaintance on the net or yourself? And yes I understand a lot of it is sticking up for another, an admiral trait until it jumps into another arena. 
I know you tell me all the time to look at the things said in the past. And I have. My ego is intact ( some would say loudly) and I would spar with you over anything pertinent and we would solve it, we have disagreed and still I can admire all you do and the knowledge you bring to this site, we communicate , repair. Not everyone likes everyone. Do not jump on me for being in someone's "camp" or " following" , that is not the reason I am posting. Everyone in this world deserves the presumption of dignity. And some are inclined to not to change any behavior when they are backed to the fence. Some forgive and move on.
Please give this some thought.If not then, your choice.


----------



## carmicv

dauntiekay said:


> On page 21 of this link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-258512-1.html
> 
> amyknits has a picture of the sweater she is talking about on page 21 of the link above--I wouldn't mind knowing if she knitted it with Red Heart or Caron yarn. Had I known this big debate was going on I might have asked her, as it does look more like Caron don't you think?
> 
> amyknits wrote:
> "Perhaps some of you who are still debating this after how many pages now should consider WHY you are still upset.... (It appears upset with ME). I am not upset and have not participated in several days... Instead I spent my time knitting this sweater that I am very proud of! Maybe knitting would help a few of you others to relax and move on... Life is short!
> I am very proud if this sweater I finished the past three days while all this bickering, name calling and nastiness was being carried on! I am now clicking off AGAIN! Enjoy the bickering and nastiness if that's your bag...."


This link only takes me to page 7???


----------



## Shannon123

chrisjac said:


> If you are blonde, please read today's nuggets.


The one about the Amish swift. (No not a question, just an arrow) I'm waiting for a little help....


----------



## chrisjac

How sad, how sad.....



JanieSue said:


> I don't think she compliments anyone on their knitting except maybe for a few of her followers. Maybe it is jealousy, she thinks she is the only one. Everything has to be about her.


----------



## dauntiekay

carmicv said:


> This link only takes me to page 7???


Sorry--here is the correct link:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-212708-21.html


----------



## mmorris

Your choices have been around for years. Keep using them! :-D


----------



## Jessica-Jean

grandmann said:


> ... When I first came on KP their was a user who called herself Courier does anyone remember her with her Spinning Wheel :?: I hate to say this but Amy is beginning to sound just like her. Courier isn't on here anymore but who knows maybe she is. Some of her last remarks was about her gun she had and actually killing someone in self-defense.


Yes, I remember her. She hasn't posted in getting on to two years: http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_posts_listing.jsp?usernum=3534&page=1

Donna Rae was also a card, but she dropped off KP before it was a year old.


----------



## BBatten17

Montana Gramma said:


> Right or wronged, the way this thread reads lately, if the KP member referred to was really unstable, felt lonely, pressured, unworthy, picked on, clinically depressed etc. some KP initials could show up in a suicide note. I am serious, some egos deflate easily and self esteem goes out the door, not that I know this to be the case here, I read it the exact opposite or this would not be perpetuated.People have posted on KP how awful they felt to be picked on, demoralized and unappreciated. why is it different for any one member.
> Come on folks, if this was about someone you cared for or just accepted that they are human prone to assumed or real mistakes and too critical or too haughty for your tastes, you would not stand by and let it go on without comment. Whether the member is nice or not, conflicted or not, , determined of course how you feel she has wronged you, does anyone deserve to be taunted and embarrassed, hung out to dry in front of the world, inferred to be lying about everything in her life, criticized even when the product produced is wonderful( regardless of what it is made from), avatars made fun of, all started over knitting?
> And even if over more personal things said to you, I ask again , would you not just cringe if it were someone you cared for, liked, appreciated their talents, was even just an acquaintance on the net or yourself? And yes I understand a lot of it is sticking up for another, an admiral trait until it jumps into another arena.
> I know you tell me all the time to look at the things said in the past. And I have. My ego is intact ( some would say loudly) and I would spar with you over anything pertinent and we would solve it, we have disagreed and still I can admire all you do and the knowledge you bring to this site, we communicate , repair. Not everyone likes everyone. Do not jump on me for being in someone's "camp" or " following" , that is not the reason I am posting. Everyone in this world deserves the presumption of dignity. And some are inclined to not to change any behavior when they are backed to the fence. Some forgive and move on.
> Please give this some thought.If not then, your choice.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Excellent post.


----------



## Montana Gramma

BBatten17 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Excellent post.


Thankyou, I know there are voices of reason amongst us but I am afraid they are afraid to speak. In fact other than this type of thread connected with the letter A, most posting, at sometime, have been more than reasonable with their opinions and suggestions, productive helpful members. The alphabet seems to hit a nerve and old feelings emerge.


----------



## mammakim

I sure couldn't afford prices like that either. But I wanted to say that I'm not a huge fan of acrylic, although I do like Caron's simply soft (I think that is it.)
Don't care for red heart mostly because it is so rough on my hands while working with it. I understand it does soften up after washing but I have such dry skin anyway I really don't like my hands cracked and bleeding on my projects. 
So since I am long winded (sorry about that) I say all of that to say that knit picks is my favorite yarn store. I haven't tried all of their yarns but have tried several and some of the skeins seem high priced until I realize there is more in a skein from kp than from Joann's or micheals. So it's not really that expensive after all. 
Saying that I am not sure even if I could buy skeins at $50-100. A skein I am not sure I would anyway. It would certainly have to be for something extremely special and a yarn that is heavenly to work with.


----------



## mammakim

Sorry it's me again. Just wanted to say along the same line as my above post that I made a shawl with aunt Lydia's crochet thread and really loved working with it and the end result. I ordered some curio from knit picks for some kitchen curtains, didn't pay much attention to yardage. The price was about the same as what I got the aunt Lydia thread for so didn't look to
Close at yardage(I am also blaming the fact
That I had just had brain surgery about 3weeks before ordering lol) anyway with comparing the yard ages I will have enough ice lilly curio to knit three times the amount of curtains as I thought I would based on yardage from AL thread.


----------



## carmicv

dauntiekay said:


> Sorry--here is the correct link:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-212708-21.html


Wow it is a long thread. The comments posted then over a year ago seem to recycled again ha ha.


----------



## mammakim

I remember now why I have not been on here very much lately. People can be so nasty to one another. Someone expresses their opinion and then they are ganged up on by people who choose to be offended because they refuse to see that not everyone thinks or feels the same way they do. And even when someone tries to explain what they actually meant (even though some of us understood what was meant from the start) they are trashed again and then all the little followers have to jump in like chum in the shark infested waters. I thought this was a forum of adults. All this name calling and snarky comments makes me angry. If you had read Amy's second comment she said that IF you had the extra money then you could buy cheaper yarn OR RESEARCH and look for bargains and get some nicer yarn for the same price. Never did she say you should spen $30 a skein. But because some people are so quick to let maybe previous conflicts intrude on current topics people are bullied and beat down. People we are not in high school anymore. I didn't like the "mean girls" then and I don't now. Can't we all just try to get along?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

mammakim said:


> ... Can't we all just try to get along?


Unless I'm confusing this topic with another, I believe that question/suggestion has already been made several times in these 59 pages.


----------



## mammakim

Jessica-Jean said:


> Unless I'm confusing this topic with another, I believe that question/suggestion has already been made several times in these 59 pages.


I am sure it has been Jessica Jean, I just felt maybe it needed said again. Maybe the 1,110th time will be the time we all agree. 
I am sorry if I sound bitchy, I just really hate to see people being bashed. And some may feel that is what I am doing, that is not what I mean to
Do. I got so irritated reading these comments and the virtual high fives and backslapping when one makes a snarky comment and the others are right there egging it on.


----------



## carmenl

mammakim said:


> I am sure it has been Jessica Jean, I just felt maybe it needed said again. Maybe the 1,110th time will be the time we all agree.
> I am sorry if I sound bitchy, I just really hate to see people being bashed. And some may feel that is what I am doing, that is not what I mean to
> Do. I got so irritated reading these comments and the virtual high fives and backslapping when one makes a snarky comment and the others are right there egging it on.


I so totally agree with everything you said. It seems one or two people are doing the thinking , such as it is, for this little tribe of followers. There can be nothing left to say on this topic, but they continue to say it. I think much of it is jealousy. Maybe if we drag someone else down it makes us look better, who knows?


----------



## mammakim

carmenl said:


> I so totally agree with everything you said. It seems one or two people are doing the thinking , such as it is, for this little tribe of followers. There can be nothing left to say on this topic, but they continue to say it. I think much of it is jealousy. Maybe if we drag someone else down it makes us look better, who knows?


Thank you for your reply. I am not sure what it is. I don't know if it's jealousy really. When I started reading the comments I just felt that Amy's comment maybe wasn't taken the way she meant it. Then reading further and all the attacks on everyone, not just Amy but some who commented they preferred a little nicer yarn, it just got me. I usually don't post on these back and forth fights that happen on this forum, but I just got so irritated and disgusted I was typing my response before I even realized I was doing it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

I never did learn to follow my mother's advice: *Think, before you speak.*

Too often, I just react and forget about it. Unfortunately and unlike the spoken word, it remains as long as the website exists ... maybe longer, if the Wayback Machine catches it. 

But that enduring feature of what's posted online is what can lead _some_ people into _some_ snits. Sometimes it is or appears to be very juvenile; sometimes less so.

Of course, when anyone doesn't like what they're reading, they're free to 'Unwatch'. If no one responds, a topic dies.


----------



## Montana Gramma

Jessica-Jean said:


> I never did learn to follow my mother's advice: *Think, before you speak.*
> 
> Too often, I just react and forget about it. Unfortunately and unlike the spoken word, it remains as long as the website exists ... maybe longer, if the Wayback Machine catches it.
> 
> But that enduring feature of what's posted online is what can lead _some_ people into _some_ snits. Sometimes it is or appears to be very juvenile; sometimes less so.
> 
> Of course, when anyone doesn't like what they're reading, they're free to 'Unwatch'. If no one responds, a topic dies.


Hi, you must be a night owl like me! I am having a dickens of a time becoming a day person.
Have you ever braided a rug using strips of felted articles? I am thinking I would cut the felted sweaters up in strips and braid or do a very lose broomstick. Was also thinking about some small woven strips for table mats, coasters I have done.Thought you might have come across this in all your research?


----------



## Beachkc

Montana Gramma said:


> Right or wronged, the way this thread reads lately, if the KP member referred to was really unstable, felt lonely, pressured, unworthy, picked on, clinically depressed etc. some KP initials could show up in a suicide note. I am serious, some egos deflate easily and self esteem goes out the door, not that I know this to be the case here, I read it the exact opposite or this would not be perpetuated.People have posted on KP how awful they felt to be picked on, demoralized and unappreciated. why is it different for any one member.
> Come on folks, if this was about someone you cared for or just accepted that they are human prone to assumed or real mistakes and too critical or too haughty for your tastes, you would not stand by and let it go on without comment. Whether the member is nice or not, conflicted or not, , determined of course how you feel she has wronged you, does anyone deserve to be taunted and embarrassed, hung out to dry in front of the world, inferred to be lying about everything in her life, criticized even when the product produced is wonderful( regardless of what it is made from), avatars made fun of, all started over knitting?
> And even if over more personal things said to you, I ask again , would you not just cringe if it were someone you cared for, liked, appreciated their talents, was even just an acquaintance on the net or yourself? And yes I understand a lot of it is sticking up for another, an admiral trait until it jumps into another arena.
> I know you tell me all the time to look at the things said in the past. And I have. My ego is intact ( some would say loudly) and I would spar with you over anything pertinent and we would solve it, we have disagreed and still I can admire all you do and the knowledge you bring to this site, we communicate , repair. Not everyone likes everyone. Do not jump on me for being in someone's "camp" or " following" , that is not the reason I am posting. Everyone in this world deserves the presumption of dignity. And some are inclined to not to change any behavior when they are backed to the fence. Some forgive and move on.
> Please give this some thought.If not then, your choice.


: :thumbup:


----------



## Beachkc

mammakim said:


> I remember now why I have not been on here very much lately. People can be so nasty to one another. Someone expresses their opinion and then they are ganged up on by people who choose to be offended because they refuse to see that not everyone thinks or feels the same way they do. And even when someone tries to explain what they actually meant (even though some of us understood what was meant from the start) they are trashed again and then all the little followers have to jump in like chum in the shark infested waters. I thought this was a forum of adults. All this name calling and snarky comments makes me angry. If you had read Amy's second comment she said that IF you had the extra money then you could buy cheaper yarn OR RESEARCH and look for bargains and get some nicer yarn for the same price. Never did she say you should spen $30 a skein. But because some people are so quick to let maybe previous conflicts intrude on current topics people are bullied and beat down. People we are not in high school anymore. I didn't like the "mean girls" then and I don't now. Can't we all just try to get along?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vjh1530

While some may disagree, I think this continuing conversation has been fairly cathartic for many of us who have been on the receiving end of the nasty comments. Some of us have also been victims of horrid untrue PMs to other KPers, where she has accused us of being trolls, calling us liars, never trust us, and so forth. You can't defend yourself when you don't even know what is being said behind your back, which I suspect is why she is always telling people to use PMs. Some kind folks have forwarded some of her "attack PMS" against me, to me, over the years, so I could be aware of what she was saying about me. I know for a fact I have not been the only one on the receiving end of this. It can be quite unsettling to find you have a negative reputation you never knew existed and didn't deserve, all because of someones's nasty tricks.

This is a situation that has been simmering for a couple of years now actually, and it can be frustrating to think you are the only one who is seeing the craziness. Sadly, it had gotten more and more bizarre. Sharing with each other helps take the sting out of past attacks and validates our feelings that things are not as they are claimed to be.


----------



## mammakim

With a cooler head (albeit a pounding one, headaches are back after surgery, which is part of my mood last night) this morning, I would like to attempt to say what I was trying to say last night. 
First I need to apologize for my posts last night. While I still believe that there was a lot of bullying happening, I should not have posted while I was angry. 
I was (and still am) upset not only by the attacks against Amy even though some who have been hurt in the past by her and you have the right to your feelings and to stand up for yourself. It was also attacks on others who simply stated they preferred other yarns to acrylic. I am sure the OP did not mean to start a 69 page fighting thread. She simply posted that she felt this was a lot f money for one skein of yarn.
I have started threads and been offended by some replays but I choose to ignore them rather than get into a fight with someone. Yes "can't we all get along" may be trite but silly me I would rather read the threads where people are helpful and try to solve a problem or support a fellow knitter or crocheter and have positive experiences here at KP like Sony have been here for me and many others.


----------



## JanieSue

vjh1530 said:


> While some may disagree, I think this continuing conversation has been fairly cathartic for many of us who have been on the receiving end of the nasty comments. Some of us have also been victims of horrid untrue PMs to other KPers, where she has accused us of being trolls, calling us liars, never trust us, and so forth. You can't defend yourself when you don't even know what is being said behind your back, which I suspect is why she is always telling people to use PMs. Some kind folks have forwarded some of her "attack PMS" against me, to me, over the years, so I could be aware of what she was saying about me. I know for a fact I have not been the only one on the receiving end of this. It can be quite unsettling to find you have a negative reputation you never knew existed and didn't deserve, all because of someones's nasty tricks.
> 
> This is a situation that has been simmering for a couple of years now actually, and it can be frustrating to think you are the only one who is seeing the craziness. Sadly, it had gotten more and more bizarre. Sharing with each other helps take the sting out of past attacks and validates our feelings that things are not as they are claimed to be.


I agree with you. After the first time I was attacked, I stayed off KP and did not post for several months. This is when I first joined. So I decided I would be nice and try to stay out of it and agree with her whenever possible. But the Hummingbird thread was clearly posted to slap the people that did not agree with her. I just couldn't take it anymore, so I decided to say what I felt. Then I got several nasty PM's and others have gotten them also. She tried to put me down but she doesn't know anything about me and I am too comfortable in my own skin to let her insults bother me.


----------



## chrisjac

No need to apologize, I hope you're feeling better. I just get ticked off and offended when I post pictures of my grown children wearing Aran sweaters that are intricate and not easy to knit. I posted that I used Lion Brand Fisherman 100% wool and then I see her posting she would never use that inferior yarn (paraphrasing here). I understand her dislike for acrylic yarn, that's her prerogative. it appears that nothing is as good as what she chooses. You'll notice she never compliments nor compliments the kind knitters who knit for charity and their families and use acrylic. I knit within my budget, not my choice. 
Thank you for your comments, by the way. 
Take care 
Christine


mammakim said:


> With a cooler head (albeit a pounding one, headaches are back after surgery, which is part of my mood last night) this morning, I would like to attempt to say what I was trying to say last night.
> First I need to apologize for my posts last night. While I still believe that there was a lot of bullying happening, I should not have posted while I was angry.
> I was (and still am) upset not only by the attacks against Amy even though some who have been hurt in the past by her and you have the right to your feelings and to stand up for yourself. It was also attacks on others who simply stated they preferred other yarns to acrylic. I am sure the OP did not mean to start a 69 page fighting thread. She simply posted that she felt this was a lot f money for one skein of yarn.
> I have started threads and been offended by some replays but I choose to ignore them rather than get into a fight with someone. Yes "can't we all get along" may be trite but silly me I would rather read the threads where people are helpful and try to solve a problem or support a fellow knitter or crocheter and have positive experiences here at KP like Sony have been here for me and many others.


----------



## mammakim

Thank you. I understand the feelings you spoke of. And I have not used the fishermans wool, but would not rule it out. Frankly if I ever get the nerve to knit a sweater I would choose something like that or acrylic or super wash wool simply because I can not imagine hand washing something that size. I have made some shawls and scarves from hand wash yarn and I love some of the hand wash fibers, such as alpaca but I don't think I would want to use it for a sweater or coat. Maybe a tank top (also if I ever get the nerve, but would love to make one.) 
Sorry if this is rambling or not making sense, I am blaming the pain meds lol.


----------



## chrisjac

The wicked Aran sweaters are traditionally made with wool. My daughter and son-in-law who are are the recipients are adults and are aware of hand washing. Knowing them, they will probably send them out to be dry cleaned ( busy people). If you ever need any help with knitting the Aran patterns, I would be more than happy to help.



mammakim said:


> Thank you. I understand the feelings you spoke of. And I have not used the fishermans wool, but would not rule it out. Frankly if I ever get the nerve to knit a sweater I would choose something like that or acrylic or super wash wool simply because I can not imagine hand washing something that size. I have made some shawls and scarves from hand wash yarn and I love some of the hand wash fibers, such as alpaca but I don't think I would want to use it for a sweater or coat. Maybe a tank top (also if I ever get the nerve, but would love to make one.)
> Sorry if this is rambling or not making sense, I am blaming the pain meds lol.


----------



## Rosewood11

I am not a psychologist/psychiatrist by any stretch of the imagination, but it seems to me that the person we are discussing is desperately seeking attention. When we spend all this time discussing her, we are giving her what she wants, even if it's negative attention. Has anyone on here tried simply ignoring anything she writes? We know she's going to denigrate less-expensive yarns. That's a given. When she does so, why not just let her sunny little avatar sit there without a single response. She is what she is, but when we respond in kind, we're feeding the monster.


----------



## mammakim

Those are beautiful!! I would love to someday be able to make something like that. One of the reasons I learned to knit was because I love sweaters but have such short arms that they are a pain to wear so I wanted to learn to make my own. So far I have been weary of learning to make one, the sleeves and sewing together has me daunted so for now I will make some beautiful things that do not need sewing up or minimal sewing lol.


----------



## chrisjac

You're right.I am so done with her. Thank you.



Rosewood11 said:


> I am not a psychologist/psychiatrist by any stretch of the imagination, but it seems to me that the person we are discussing is desperately seeking attention. When we spend all this time discussing her, we are giving her what she wants, even if it's negative attention. Has anyone on here tried simply ignoring anything she writes? We know she's going to denigrate less-expensive yarns. That's a given. When she does so, why not just let her sunny little avatar sit there without a single response. She is what she is, but when we respond in kind, we're feeding the monster.


----------



## Montana Gramma

vjh1530 said:


> While some may disagree, I think this continuing conversation has been fairly cathartic for many of us who have been on the receiving end of the nasty comments. Some of us have also been victims of horrid untrue PMs to other KPers, where she has accused us of being trolls, calling us liars, never trust us, and so forth. You can't defend yourself when you don't even know what is being said behind your back, which I suspect is why she is always telling people to use PMs. Some kind folks have forwarded some of her "attack PMS" against me, to me, over the years, so I could be aware of what she was saying about me. I know for a fact I have not been the only one on the receiving end of this. It can be quite unsettling to find you have a negative reputation you never knew existed and didn't deserve, all because of someones's nasty tricks.
> 
> This is a situation that has been simmering for a couple of years now actually, and it can be frustrating to think you are the only one who is seeing the craziness. Sadly, it had gotten more and more bizarre. Sharing with each other helps take the sting out of past attacks and validates our feelings that things are not as they are claimed to be.


The idea of getting nasty PMs is concerning for sure, guess I am still waiting for the first one, can you send them on to Admin as that is a form of "nanner, nanner, you can't get me" bullying? 
But it is perpetuated by answering for sure. 
Accusations are just that, not facts, and hopefully the adult in us can see and know there are two sides to every story. In our hearts we know what is true and that is the most important, not be quick to judge, IMO.
I do not know what others go through in their life as we are all free to make up, lie, tell too much personal info etc. another one of those choices! I feel for people who find that necessary, they must be very unhappy.
The first response is of course to defend ourselves. Can private PMs be shown here? 
To me the first line of defense is to not keep defending myself or position after an initial response if I feel I need to say something. KP has taught me to not say a lot of things, we are not always amongst friends it seems. Well another lesson learned late in life, face value is not worth a nickle when you cannot see the face, I am sure there will be more, lol!
I still do not like what this thread turned into though, bully back as I call it has no redeeming features, just causes more angst.
As we prepare for our nieces funeral (50)I look at the the blips on my life's radar and think it am just fine.


----------



## meems

chrisjac said:


> The wicked Aran sweaters are traditionally made with wool. My daughter and son-in-law who are are the recipients are adults and are aware of hand washing. Knowing them, they will probably send them out to be dry cleaned ( busy people). If you ever need any help with knitting the Aran patterns, I would be more than happy to help.


Nice sweaters. I myself am having aran envy. I can't work with anything, but cotton, bamboo, linen, etc. I am not sure I could get the same look with cotton, etc. I also envy sweater making skills no matter how much the yarn costs~~ :lol: I took a class in my early 20's trying to make a sweater for my, then fiance - now dh. The v neck went to his belly button  not, but it was low - so funny to think of that now.
meems


----------



## Montana Gramma

meems said:


> Nice sweaters. I myself am having aran envy. I can't work with anything, but cotton, bamboo, linen, etc. I am not sure I could get the same look with cotton, etc. I also envy sweater making skills no matter how much the yarn costs~~ :lol: I took a class in my early 20's trying to make a sweater for my, then fiance - now dh. The v neck went to his belly button  not, but it was low - so funny to think of that now.
> meems


That mental picture is so funny! Accentuated I suppose if he wore bow ties instead of long, or none as my DH does!


----------



## chrisjac

You've got me smiling silly- thanks. By the way, you can make these sweaters with a nice cotton yarn. 
Christine



meems said:


> Nice sweaters. I myself am having aran envy. I can't work with anything, but cotton, bamboo, linen, etc. I am not sure I could get the same look with cotton, etc. I also envy sweater making skills no matter how much the yarn costs~~ :lol: I took a class in my early 20's trying to make a sweater for my, then fiance - now dh. The v neck went to his belly button  not, but it was low - so funny to think of that now.
> meems


----------



## Beachkc

I picked up a beautiful Aran sweater for my 20yo GD at a thrift store a couple years ago. So beautiful I could not leave it there. She gets compliments on it every time she wears it and during the winter, she hopes we have a few cold days so she can wear it. Chrisjac, yours are wonderful.


----------



## dauntiekay

Those sweaters are very nicely made--what determines whether it is an aran sweater. Is it the pattern or the yarn that is used to make it or both. I have never made a sweater but would like to make one before long--I just have to get my nerve up. Yours is very nice and especially two of them--how long did it take you to make them?


----------



## misellen

Rosewood11 said:


> I am not a psychologist/psychiatrist by any stretch of the imagination, but it seems to me that the person we are discussing is desperately seeking attention. When we spend all this time discussing her, we are giving her what she wants, even if it's negative attention. Has anyone on here tried simply ignoring anything she writes? We know she's going to denigrate less-expensive yarns. That's a given. When she does so, why not just let her sunny little avatar sit there without a single response. She is what she is, but when we respond in kind, we're feeding the monster.


This is an excellent suggestion, but I doubt if it will be followed.


----------



## misellen

mammakim said:


> Those are beautiful!! I would love to someday be able to make something like that. One of the reasons I learned to knit was because I love sweaters but have such short arms that they are a pain to wear so I wanted to learn to make my own. So far I have been weary of learning to make one, the sleeves and sewing together has me daunted so for now I will make some beautiful things that do not need sewing up or minimal sewing lol.


Try checking Ravelry for a top down, seamless sweater. There are lots of them.


----------



## mammakim

misellen said:


> Try checking Ravelry for a top down, seamless sweater. There are lots of them.


Thank you for the suggestion! Of course right now it's so hot I can not imagine ever wanting to wear a sweater again lol.


----------



## JanieSue

chrisjac said:


> The wicked Aran sweaters are traditionally made with wool. My daughter and son-in-law who are are the recipients are adults and are aware of hand washing. Knowing them, they will probably send them out to be dry cleaned ( busy people). If you ever need any help with knitting the Aran patterns, I would be more than happy to help.


Your sweaters are fabulous. I have been planning a Aran sweater but I knit a couple Aran afghans yrs ago and I know how much work is involved.


----------



## chrisjac

With all that I'm doing, one sweater takes a couple of weeks. If I were to do nothing else, one week. I've sold a few of these so they're getting easier and easier to knit.Thanks.



dauntiekay said:


> Those sweaters are very nicely made--what determines whether it is an aran sweater. Is it the pattern or the yarn that is used to make it or both. I have never made a sweater but would like to make one before long--I just have to get my nerve up. Yours is very nice and especially two of them--how long did it take you to make them?


----------



## mopgenorth

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thanks for that link! I had of course heard the song years ago on the radio, but I'd never seen the group in action.


they were always fabulous - when I got married in 1980 our wedding song was "Another One Bites the Dust"...


----------



## WindingRoad

mammakim said:


> I remember now why I have not been on here very much lately. People can be so nasty to one another. Someone expresses their opinion and then they are ganged up on by people who choose to be offended because they refuse to see that not everyone thinks or feels the same way they do. And even when someone tries to explain what they actually meant (even though some of us understood what was meant from the start) they are trashed again and then all the little followers have to jump in like chum in the shark infested waters. I thought this was a forum of adults. All this name calling and snarky comments makes me angry. If you had read Amy's second comment she said that IF you had the extra money then you could buy cheaper yarn OR RESEARCH and look for bargains and get some nicer yarn for the same price. Never did she say you should spen $30 a skein. But because some people are so quick to let maybe previous conflicts intrude on current topics people are bullied and beat down. People we are not in high school anymore. I didn't like the "mean girls" then and I don't now. Can't we all just try to get along?


Where did AmyPOO apologize or explain? I believe she's made her bed several times over. Time to sleep in it.


----------



## galaxycraft

WindingRoad said:


> Where did AmyPOO apologize or explain? I believe she's made her bed several times over. Time to sleep in it.


And it Certainly was not her 2nd posting for which is being stated.
She was too busy reaming someone a new a**.

1st post - http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-345266-2.html#7525869
2nd post - http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-345266-5.html#7527634


----------



## WindingRoad

galaxycraft said:


> And it Certainly was not her 2nd posting for which is being stated.
> She was too busy reaming someone a new a**.
> 
> 1st post - http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-345266-2.html#7525869
> 2nd post - http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-345266-5.html#7527634


I don't care what anyone thinks about it. She was condescending. ....


----------



## galaxycraft

WindingRoad said:


> I don't care what anyone thinks about it. She was condescending. ....


 :thumbup: - putting it mildly. ;-)


----------



## WindingRoad

galaxycraft said:


> :thumbup: - putting it mildly. ;-)


Oh you want more???????


----------



## mammakim

If you have ANY discretionary money in your "fixed budget" to buy yarn at all... Then it is a CHOICE to buy less expensive yarn rather than take that SAME amount of money and hunt for a sale, clearance or bargain on some luxury yarn. That IS a choice!

Some of us have a husband that spends $50 (plus a cart and lunch after!!!), some can't afford to play golf and SOME have husbands who pay $30,000.00 (my husband's partner... That is HIS choice) per year for a membership.... Those are just facts... What is your point?!?!?

If you have extra $ to buy yarn, you CAN choose to find bargains on finer yarn OR CHOOSE to use less expensive yarn.... It IS a choice!

This is the post I was talking about where she was trying to explain what she meant when saying IF you have extra money to spend it does not have to be on something in the lower price bracket. If you search and shop around you might be one of those lucky ones that find a great deal on something you may not have been able to afford without a sale going on. 
Sorry I don't know how to post links to other comments the way galaxy craft did so had to post the comment.


----------



## Rosewood11

My point is that this discussion of one woman's actions and attitudes has taken over forty-eleven threads on here. I can't imagine going back and reading 100 pages of diatribe by someone I don't like. I'd prefer to knit--no matter what kind of yarn I'm using. What we are doing on here is wasting a lot of space and time on someone who doesn't deserve it, and it's all that seems to be discussed regularly. How much better off are we than she is if we let her control all of our time and conversation. Ignore her, and eventually she'll get bored and go find another website to skulk around in.


----------



## galaxycraft

mammakim said:


> If you have ANY discretionary money in your "fixed budget" to buy yarn at all... Then it is a CHOICE to buy less expensive yarn rather than take that SAME amount of money and hunt for a sale, clearance or bargain on some luxury yarn. That IS a choice!
> 
> Some of us have a husband that spends $50 (plus a cart and lunch after!!!), some can't afford to play golf and SOME have husbands who pay $30,000.00 (my husband's partner... That is HIS choice) per year for a membership.... Those are just facts... What is your point?!?!?
> 
> If you have extra $ to buy yarn, you CAN choose to find bargains on finer yarn OR CHOOSE to use less expensive yarn.... It IS a choice!
> ......................................................................................
> This is the post I was talking about where she was trying to explain what she meant when saying IF you have extra money to spend it does not have to be on something in the lower price bracket. If you search and shop around you might be one of those lucky ones that find a great deal on something you may not have been able to afford without a sale going on.
> Sorry I don't know how to post links to other comments the way galaxy craft did so had to post the comment.


But that is one of the things about her. 
She Assumes no one has ever shopped around for the best bargain.
She Assumes that everyone knits with acrylics.
She Assumes that everyone Can knit/crochet with wool/wool blends --- NOT.
She Assumes everyone's projects are for ourselves.
She Assumes no one is happy with their choices.
She Assumes .... She Assumes ... She Assumes.
Blah, blah, blah.
It is already known once the backlash starts because of her condescending remarks from her prior post, she edits - edits - edits --- trying to get out of the mess she put herself into.
Blah, blah, blah.
Has been going on for 2+ years --- 
We will speak up each and every time.


----------



## mammakim

That is what I meant when I said I FELT she was trying to explain her previous post. 
I am sorry if anyone felt I was being condescending. I certainly didn't mean it that way. As I have said earlier today I should not have responded out of anger last night and I apologize if I offended anyone. The constant fighting was what got to me. 
And not even speaking of Amy here because I think that has been exhausted and tempers won't cool as long as she is the subject of conversation, I was bothered also by the times when another poster would comment that they too liked some of the pricier yarns or disliked acrylic yarns, they were jumped too by all of the ones who were fighting mad over Amy's comments. Now the one lady who spoke of leaving the library knitting group, I think that was just asinine and she seems like a person I would not want to be friends with on here or in my personal life.


----------



## Rosewood11

galaxycraft said:


> But that is one of the things about her.
> She Assumes no one has ever shopped around for the best bargain.
> She Assumes that everyone knits with acrylics.
> She Assumes that everyone Can knit/crochet with wool/wool blends --- NOT.
> She Assumes everyone's projects are for ourselves.
> She Assumes no one is happy with their choices.
> She Assumes .... She Assumes ... She Assumes.
> Blah, blah, blah.
> It is already known once the backlash starts because of her condescending remarks from her prior post, she edits - edits - edits --- trying to get out of the mess she put herself into.
> Blah, blah, blah.


But think about it: Do you really care what she thinks!?! Is it going to make a difference what you buy next, or who you choose to knit for? Don't we all have better things to do with our time than worry about what she ASSUMES?


----------



## mammakim

Rosewood11 said:


> My point is that this discussion of one woman's actions and attitudes has taken over forty-eleven threads on here. I can't imagine going back and reading 100 pages of diatribe by someone I don't like. I'd prefer to knit--no matter what kind of yarn I'm using. What we are doing on here is wasting a lot of space and time on someone who doesn't deserve it, and it's all that seems to be discussed regularly. How much better off are we than she is if we let her control all of our time and conversation. Ignore her, and eventually she'll get bored and go find another website to skulk around in.


Exactly. This is what I was trying to say when I said I just ignore posts that irritate or offend me. Because anger and hate take a lot of energy. I won't give someone that much control over me. I have so many better things to do with my energy. Read, knit, play with my daughter and grandson. Or just have a pleasant conversation over what beautiful projects people are working on regardless of what yarn or needles they are using.


----------



## galaxycraft

Rosewood11 said:


> But think about it: Do you really care what she thinks!?! Is it going to make a difference what you buy next, or who you choose to knit for? Don't we all have better things to do with our time than worry about what she ASSUMES?


And isn't it OUR time --- OUR choice whether we have better things to do?
Yes it is - so quit telling us how to live our lives and how to manager our time.

It isn't a matter of "What She THINKS"... we all know what she thinks.
It is calling her out for her nastiness and snobbish remarks towards others, their choices, and their lives.


----------



## Rosewood11

galaxycraft said:


> And isn't it OUR time --- OUR choice whether we have better things to do?
> Yes it is - so quit telling us how to live our lives and how to manager our time.
> 
> It isn't a matter of "What She THINKS"... we all know what she thinks.
> It is calling her out for her nastiness and snobbish remarks towards others, their choices, and their lives.


Read and acknowledged.


----------



## galaxycraft

BTW -- I can muli-task between topics and threads. :lol:


----------



## fortunate1

galaxycraft said:


> And it Certainly was not her 2nd posting for which is being stated.
> She was too busy reaming someone a new a**.
> 
> 1st post - http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-345266-2.html#7525869
> 2nd post - http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-345266-5.html#7527634


My a** still. hurts! I let this go..not gonna change until she sees she has a problem. Much as my daughters and I do, we see a counselor as a trio.

There was two posts after I said enough on a different topic..one referred to hubby thinks it sounds like a bunch of old buddies with nothing better to do, then questioned. He isn't right is he.???

Hummmmmm, take him your posts and ask him if you are one...

I really think it is time to stop, I stated that before two biddies posted on the other topic.

I am glad though that it seems everyone got some anger out that has been stuffed for so long, if you stuff emotions of any kind, eventually you vomit them up, and THAT is what happened here.

I don't think this will be the last time though. It will continue on the next post she speaks like this.

For me..done..but that is my choice.. 😁


----------



## dauntiekay

Ladies, Ladies, do you hear that? There it is again..hear it... it's comin' over the hill...Quick..Winding Road you still got that big stick of yours??? We're gonna need it they are gearing up for another battle--its been too quiet!!!


----------



## dauntiekay

galaxycraft said:


> But that is one of the things about her.
> She Assumes no one has ever shopped around for the best bargain.
> She Assumes that everyone knits with acrylics.
> She Assumes that everyone Can knit/crochet with wool/wool blends --- NOT.
> She Assumes everyone's projects are for ourselves.
> She Assumes no one is happy with their choices.
> She Assumes .... She Assumes ... She Assumes.
> Blah, blah, blah.
> It is already known once the backlash starts because of her condescending remarks from her prior post, she edits - edits - edits --- trying to get out of the mess she put herself into.
> Blah, blah, blah.
> Has been going on for 2+ years ---
> We will speak up each and every time.


Oops, you forgot one--she assumes she is the only one who knits beautiful things--yes?

I quote: "I see items posted every day and I think to myself "such nice work.... This OK item would have been BREATHTAKING done in a decent fiber"


----------



## mojave

dauntiekay said:


> Those sweaters are very nicely made--what determines whether it is an aran sweater. Is it the pattern or the yarn that is used to make it or both. I have never made a sweater but would like to make one before long--I just have to get my nerve up. Yours is very nice and especially two of them--how long did it take you to make them?


If you want to design your own aran sweater to get a good fit, look for the books and tutorials by Janet Szabo / Big Sky Knitting Designs. One of my favorite designers/knitting instructors.


----------



## dauntiekay

mojave said:


> If you want to design your own aran sweater to get a good fit, look for the books and tutorials by Janet Szabo / Big Sky Knitting Designs. One of my favorite designers/knitting instructors.


I will keep that in mind and because I have not knitted a sweater I will probably start with sometime quite simple, lest I really get lost. I have knitted several pair of socks so I really would like to try a sweater maybe this fall. I have checked online for patterns as well as check out library books--eventually I will find a pattern that will work for me. I will check out that book that you mentioned and maybe I can find something in there that will work for me. Thank you for letting me know about the book.


----------



## WindingRoad

dauntiekay said:


> Oops, you forgot one--she assumes she is the only one who knits beautiful things--yes?
> 
> I quote: "I see items posted every day and I think to myself "such nice work.... This OK item would have been BREATHTAKING done in a decent fiber"


She said my socks didn't look very good. No I can't match machine made items nor do I intend to. Let's see who's listening now. LOL


----------



## WindingRoad

dauntiekay said:


> Ladies, Ladies, do you hear that? There it is again..hear it... it's comin' over the hill...Quick..Winding Road you still got that big stick of yours??? We're gonna need it they are gearing up for another battle--its been too quiet!!!


STILL??????


----------



## Montana Gramma

mojave said:


> If you want to design your own aran sweater to get a good fit, look for the books and tutorials by Janet Szabo / Big Sky Knitting Designs. One of my favorite designers/knitting instructors.


Yes, yes, Janet is my neighbour and her book is excellent! So is she!


----------



## chrisjac

There will never be another Freddy Mercury, he could sing like no one else.



mopgenorth said:


> they were always fabulous - when I got married in 1980 our wedding song was "Another One Bites the Dust"...


----------



## chrisjac

Good to know, I have to admit I am an Alice Starmore follower. I use her books almost daily.



mojave said:


> If you want to design your own aran sweater to get a good fit, look for the books and tutorials by Janet Szabo / Big Sky Knitting Designs. One of my favorite designers/knitting instructors.


----------



## mopgenorth

chrisjac said:


> There will never be another Freddy Mercury, he could sing like no one else.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: that's for sure - same goes for Steve Perry (although his replacement is surprisingly good, Journey will never be the same).


----------



## misellen

WindingRoad said:


> I don't care what anyone thinks about it. She was condescending. ....


And just plain snotty.


----------



## WindingRoad

misellen said:


> And just plain snotty.


Yes that's an appropriate word. It's not like it's the first time either. That's the real issue. She just doesn't "get it".

BTW thanks for sending us some heat and sunshine. Much appreciated.


----------



## misellen

WindingRoad said:


> Yes that's an appropriate word. It's not like it's the first time either. That's the real issue. She just doesn't "get it".
> 
> BTW thanks for sending us some heat and sunshine. Much appreciated.


Your very welcome for the heat. We have more than we need so I am always willing to send some off to my northern friends.


----------



## WindingRoad

misellen said:


> Your very welcome for the heat. We have more than we need so I am always willing to send some off to my northern friends.


Well maybe warmth would have been a better adjective. LOL 70-75 no humidity.


----------



## misellen

WindingRoad said:


> Well maybe warmth would have been a better adjective. LOL 70-75 no humidity.


Oo oo oo I will be happy to send some humidity to you.


----------



## kayrein

I have not purchased any extremely expensive yarn, but I have been buying more expensive yarns (when I find it on sale), and I have to admit that the quality is better in the higher-priced yarns. So now I am buying less yarn but better quality (IMHO).


----------



## grandmann

kayrein said:


> I have not purchased any extremely expensive yarn, but I have been buying more expensive yarns (when I find it on sale), and I have to admit that the quality is better in the higher-priced yarns. So now I am buying less yarn but better quality (IMHO).


 :thumbup: that's what I do, I might buy acrylic but it is a better brand. My hands can tell when I'm knitting with better quality. If you haven't try the better yarns then you don't know any better. It's like chocolate, :-D I would rather have less but one piece of the better stuff.


----------

